# My fellow video game nerds, whatcha been playing? Part 1



## Jack Skellington (Sep 14, 2007)

Yesterday I picked up a copy of Heavenly Sword. I'm liking it so far. It's a beautiful looking beat em button masher. I'm not sure if it lives up to Sony's stratospheric hype, but it a solid game and pretty dang amazing looking. 

Before that I had picked up Metroid Prime Corruption (awesome game) and I'm getting Halo 3 next. 

So, whats everyone else been playing and getting next?


----------



## Keb (Sep 14, 2007)

Well, my most recent aquisition is New Super Mario Bros for the Ds--in Japanese (though it's not too hard to figure out 99% of it without the words, and the character sound bites are in English anyhow: "It's-a me, Mario!"). So I've been playing that.

But soon as I figure out what I'm going to do for an income in the near future, I'm sooooo getting a Wii and blowing some serious bucks. I want DDR so bad.


----------



## Gspoon (Sep 15, 2007)

That game looks really good! I wanna play that


----------



## Kortana (Sep 15, 2007)

I recently enjoyed playing "Ultimate Alliance" with my BF- if your a Marvel Comics fan its a cool game. The Cut scenes are pretty sweet too.


I have alot of fun playing "Burn Out" too...nothing better than smashing up cars for money. I often find myself driving down the street calculating how much money I would make if I plowed into traffic..LOL

Halo 3 is defintely on my list. But right now I am a little obsessed with Heroes of Might and Magic 5 for PC. (with exeption of a few glitches-need a new graphics ard I think!)


----------



## StridentDionysus (Sep 15, 2007)

Splinter Cell Double Agent, Okami, We *heart* Katamari, Ace Combat 5, Bomberman LIVE every single day, the PSP GTAs, DOAX2 and NOT for the girls but cuz I like collecting stuff . Thats pretty much it, but in just 10 days all Im playing is HALO 3


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 15, 2007)

I am looking forward to getting Tony Hawk's Proving Ground this October.  

It also has quite a big variety of music included. :bow:


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 15, 2007)

Right now Persona 3 is sucking away my free time. While it might sound weird, the game actually pulls off the impossible: it actually manages to merge a creepy horror-based RPG with aspects of Japanese dating games. Definitely worth a look if you're getting burned out on Final Fantasy-style roleplaying.


----------



## KuroBara (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm a bit of a relic, hanging on to City of Heroes/Villains, but I'm also awaiting God of War 2 becoming a greatest hit so I can get it cheaper. Don't know how much longer I can hold out, though. The desire to platform and rip Harpies apart is getting to be too much.


----------



## bmann0413 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, since I left my GBA at home, I have nothing in my dorm room to play... so I just play some Tetris online...


----------



## HottiMegan (Sep 15, 2007)

on the ps3: spiderman3
on the laptop: sims2


----------



## Mathias (Sep 15, 2007)

Well as I'm typing this, I'm playing the DS version of Trauma Center. I'm currently on the level where you must disable the bomb. It's not going so great...:doh: I've also been playing alot of F.E.A.R, Elite Beat Agents and Castlevania Portrait of Ruin.


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been wanting to get back into *F.E.A.R.*, but I haven't had the time or the mood for it, really. I haven't beat it yet. Must.

Otherwise, I've gone back in time to *Total Annihilation*..
And of course, my usual *America's Army*.


----------



## Risible (Sep 15, 2007)

Well, I'm a big fan of Zelda. I'm playing TP, _again_.

Hey, can anyone recommend a good Zelda-style RPG on any other platforms? I love the RPGs and would like to branch out. They're like zen to me. Rep to those who can recommend something _good_.


----------



## Risible (Sep 15, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Yesterday I picked up a copy of Heavenly Sword. I'm liking it so far. It's a beautiful looking beat em button masher. I'm not sure if it lives up to Sony's stratospheric hype, but it a solid game and pretty dang amazing looking.
> 
> Before that I had picked up Metroid Prime Corruption (awesome game) and I'm getting Halo 3 next.
> 
> So, whats everyone else been playing and getting next?



Jack, we have the first two Metroid Prime games for Gamecube; we love them. _But_ - the bosses are so hard to beat!!! Is it me, am I that lame or is it that the bosses are really that hard to beat? And is Corruption any easier?


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 15, 2007)

The only game that comes to mind for me, Risible, is *Final Fantasy XII*, for PlayStation 2. It's an unbelievable game, with a lot of depth, creativity, and very fun to play.
*Shrugs* Just a recommendation. It was the best game of the year winner in 2006 (worldwide).


----------



## swamptoad (Sep 15, 2007)

One of my neighbors in the apartment has a Nintendo with _Super Mar_io _Brothers 3_. I've played it some. Though, he uses the good controller and the other player is stuck with one that has buttons that do work; they just don't "click" down the way a button should... in other words pretty much worn out! :doh:

And mentioning again...  

Tony Hawk's Proving Ground is coming out October 16th for PS2, though I'd really love to play it on a newer console like the PS3. Alas, I've only got a PS2. I've read a little bit about it and checked out the music that is going to be on the game, too. This time, there's more "nail the trick features" and a "video editor" plus (cited gamezone description) --- _players will have the freedom to define their character, story and style based on the choices they make, the paths they choose and the style of skating they use on the proving grounds from Philadelphia and Baltimore to Washington, D.C. _

I can't wait to get it!


----------



## Aurora (Sep 15, 2007)

World of Warcraft. Just WoW.  That's the only game I'll ever need.

Oh, and a little Burnout Revenge for PS2 for when I feel like wrecking cars.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 16, 2007)

Risible said:


> Jack, we have the first two Metroid Prime games for Gamecube; we love them. _But_ - the bosses are so hard to beat!!! Is it me, am I that lame or is it that the bosses are really that hard to beat? And is Corruption any easier?



The bosses in the GC Metroids were brutally hard. The bosses in Corruption are a LOT easier. Still challenging until you learn the their patterns but not as frustratingly difficult as MP1 and MP2. 

Best Metroid by far in the Prime series. It's also the first Wii game to have better than GC graphics. Very nice looking game and even has XBOX 360-ish style achievements. I totally recommend it.


----------



## Risible (Sep 16, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> The bosses in the GC Metroids were brutally hard. The bosses in Corruption are a LOT easier. Still challenging until you learn the their patterns but not as frustratingly difficult as MP1 and MP2.
> 
> Best Metroid by far in the Prime series. It's also the first Wii game to have better than GC graphics. Very nice looking game and even has XBOX 360-ish style achievements. I totally recommend it.



Oh goody! You know, Bio loves the Metroid game and introduced it to me. I think it is a superior game in many ways, but I get easily frustrated by devilishly hard bosses. After losing a couple dozen times I punish the game by putting it back in its box and starting another game (a much easier game to soothe my ego ).

I'm thrilled to hear your review. I'm gonna order my copy today! Thanks, my friend! Spite rep on its way to you - tomorrow. I'm tapped out today.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 16, 2007)

KuroBara said:


> but I'm also awaiting God of War 2 becoming a greatest hit so I can get it cheaper



It is an *awesome* game. Much better even than the first one. Not heard any news or rumors of it being added to the Greatest Hits line up. Most places sell it for $39.99 now though. 



Risible said:


> Well, I'm a big fan of Zelda. I'm playing TP, _again_.
> 
> Hey, can anyone recommend a good Zelda-style RPG on any other platforms? I love the RPGs and would like to branch out. They're like zen to me. Rep to those who can recommend something _good_.



Have you tried the Neutopia 1 & 2 for the TurboGrafx on the Wii Virtual Console? Nearly identically to the NES and SNES Zelda games in graphics style and game play.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 16, 2007)

Risible said:


> I'm thrilled to hear your review. I'm gonna order my copy today!



Coolness. I forget to mention, they finally got the FPS style motion control right in Corruption. Red Steel controlled pretty bad. Call of Duty 3 was a lot better but not quite there yet. MPC pretty much nails it.


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 16, 2007)

KuroBara said:


> I'm a bit of a relic, hanging on to City of Heroes/Villains, but I'm also awaiting God of War 2 becoming a greatest hit so I can get it cheaper. Don't know how much longer I can hold out, though. The desire to platform and rip Harpies apart is getting to be too much.



As someone who bought it when it came out, I can say the game's just as good as the first. The only problem is the ending makes you wish the third one was out RIGHT NOW.

And there's nothing wrong with being a relic. I'm personally still playing through Ultima 7 for the first time, and I still pop in System Shock 2 for a scare. There's a lot of classics that are still worth playing.


----------



## Timberwolf (Sep 16, 2007)

Well, right now, I'm playing Need for Speed - Most Wanted, the successor "Carbon" waiting...
Then there is Earth 2160 waiting to be played, as well as 1701 A.D. and The Battle for Middle Earth...
These are the games I have installed on my PC...

On the Cube, we often play Mario Cart Double Dash...
Sometimes, I join my GF playing Zelda's Wind Waker...
And I attend her playing TP...


----------



## KuroBara (Sep 16, 2007)

Risible said:


> Well, I'm a big fan of Zelda. I'm playing TP, _again_.
> 
> Hey, can anyone recommend a good Zelda-style RPG on any other platforms? I love the RPGs and would like to branch out. They're like zen to me. Rep to those who can recommend something _good_.


I'm aways a Final Fantasy mark, and I also like the "Tales of XXXX" series. And of course, Kingdom Hearts. You have not lived until you've seen Goofy whoop ass with a shield and Donald Duck bring it proper-like with fire magic. Cool, cool, cool.


----------



## None (Sep 16, 2007)

Bioshock for the 360 has been my latest obsession.


----------



## Mathias (Sep 16, 2007)

Does anyone know when Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass comes out? I heard end of October. If that's true, I can give myself a nice b-day present. (October 25th)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 16, 2007)

None said:


> Bioshock for the 360 has been my latest obsession.



I tried the demo and it was amazing. I plan on getting a copy after Halo 3. 




MattS19 said:


> Does anyone know when Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass comes out? I heard end of October. If that's true, I can give myself a nice b-day present. (October 25th)



Most places are listing it for October 1.


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm currently trying to unlock everything in F-Zero GX, just unlocked my first AX character a few days back and beat story mode.


----------



## Knyghtmare (Sep 17, 2007)

I have been playing a lot of Battlefield 2. Im a first person shooter buff though.


----------



## CrazyGuy13 (Sep 17, 2007)

Been playing Jeanne D'arc for the PSP. But really, I'm a huge World of Warcraft addict. 70 Druid on Altar of Storms.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 17, 2007)

I dabble in all sorts of games. Whatever fits my mood at that moment basically. Lately, ones to highlight are Call of Duty (always.  ), Mechwarrior IV, Freelancer and Diablo 2: LOD. I intend to play some Battle of Britain in Battlefield 1942 sometime soon, because I haven't flown a plane in far too long.

I also have been enjoying some old Nintendo emulators, games I used to have myself but had to give them up to my brother. LoL Nothing beats Tecmo Super Bowl.

Also on a whim, I tried an emulator of the old Arcade game Aliens Vs. Predator. My dad and I played this frequently whenever we went to the arcades. "Meeemrieeees!"


----------



## Canonista (Sep 17, 2007)

My next purchase, like everyone else, will be Halo 3.

If you have a 360 and you haven't played Deadrising you're missing a fantastic game!


----------



## None (Sep 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I tried the demo and it was amazing. I plan on getting a copy after Halo 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'd say get it before Halo 3, but I suppose since the 25th is so close, its not a big deal. Have you seen the screens and videos for NINJA GAIDEN 2, Tecmo is going try to make me sell my soul to them again.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 17, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Yesterday I picked up a copy of Heavenly Sword. I'm liking it so far. It's a beautiful looking beat em button masher. I'm not sure if it lives up to Sony's stratospheric hype, but it a solid game and pretty dang amazing looking.
> 
> Before that I had picked up Metroid Prime Corruption (awesome game) and I'm getting Halo 3 next.
> 
> So, whats everyone else been playing and getting next?


I saw the commercial for _Heavenly Sword_. It looked like a female version of _God of War_. Am I right?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 17, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> I saw the commercial for _Heavenly Sword_. It looked like a female version of _God of War_. Am I right?



Well, sorta. 

Except HS is very linear. No exploration at all and only a few simple puzzles which involves just throwing a shield at target by guiding it with the Sixaxis motion control. GOW is much more game play oriented and HS I think primarily focuses on trying to be as cinematic as possible. 

HS is a good game and a very beautiful one. But not nearly as good as God of War.


----------



## Bagalute (Sep 17, 2007)

I have to admit my favourite games are still and will possibly always be the point & click adventures from Lucas Arts during the 1990's...does anyone remember Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis, Monkey Island 1-3, Day of the tentacle, Sam & Max...? Good times 
Now I'm feeling old lol


----------



## Wagimawr (Sep 17, 2007)

Sam and Max for the WIN!

"Er, my little buddy here needs to use the facilities..."
"Facilities be damned, I need a bathroom!"


----------



## Moonchild (Sep 17, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> One of my neighbors in the apartment has a Nintendo with _Super Mario Brothers 3_.



I still believe this is the best game ever made.


Add me to those currently playing Metroid Prime 3. Won't be long now before I'm playing Super Mario Galaxy.


----------



## Karkash (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm currently playing Tales of Symphonia for GC and Jeanne d'Arc for PSP. Next will be Tales of Legendia on PS2.


----------



## Lady at Large (Sep 17, 2007)

I've been kicking it low tech and playing browser games lately (like travian etc)...and getting my behind kicked at it.


----------



## KuroBara (Sep 17, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> As someone who bought it when it came out, I can say the game's just as good as the first. The only problem is the ending makes you wish the third one was out RIGHT NOW.



OH man! I bet it does!! I'm actually contemplating buying a PSP just to get Chains of Prometheus. It seems extravagant, but it's..Kratos!!


----------



## gunther (Sep 17, 2007)

Animal Crossing on the GameCube.

Could someone send me an orange and Pinball?

Name: Jay
Town: Fastlane


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 18, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Well, sorta.
> 
> Except HS is very linear. No exploration at all and only a few simple puzzles which involves just throwing a shield at target by guiding it with the Sixaxis motion control. GOW is much more game play oriented and HS I think primarily focuses on trying to be as cinematic as possible.
> 
> HS is a good game and a very beautiful one. But not nearly as good as God of War.


Ah, I guess I'll wait until it's $20 and the PS3 has a HUGE price drop.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 18, 2007)

On my pc: Guild Wars and X3: Reunion.
On my ps2: Final Fantasy XII
On my DS: Yoshi's Island (the game boy advance version) and Sonic Rush.

=Divals


----------



## gypsy (Sep 20, 2007)

I have to admit, I love a lot of video games... mostly RPG style ones. Always been partial to any of the Baldur's Gate series on the PC... love World of Warcraft too. God of War is phenomenal on the PS. And, I must admit, I'm a sucker for head-to-head 3D fighting like DOA2.

But every once in a while... the little ubergeek in me peeks out... and I hook up the original Nintendo and play the very first Final Fantasy game from start to end.

*happy sigh*


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 21, 2007)

gypsy said:


> I have to admit, I love a lot of video games... mostly RPG style ones. Always been partial to any of the Baldur's Gate series on the PC... love World of Warcraft too. God of War is phenomenal on the PS. And, I must admit, I'm a sucker for head-to-head 3D fighting like DOA2.
> 
> But every once in a while... the little ubergeek in me peeks out... and I hook up the original Nintendo and play the very first Final Fantasy game from start to end.
> 
> *happy sigh*


What kind of RPG? I prefer RPG games where I am involved with the action, preferably doing the action. I don't like those annoying games where I just sit there telling my team exactly what to do one-by-one and then watch the show for the next few minutes. Heh!


----------



## Elfcat (Sep 21, 2007)

My game for past little bit has been text-based Battletech MUX by telnet.

No fancy graphics or sounds, all text based, and completely keystroke commanded, but the lack of graphics means a wide selection of different types of vehicles capable of all sorts of mischief. For the younger generation, it can be surprising how engrossing a text-based game can be. Give it a try if you're so inclined. The best thing is, it's FREE. Though you can donate to gain the privilege of submitting a custom machine.

http:/www.frontiermux.com


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 21, 2007)

X-Com: Apocalypse

I've got the aliens on the ropes, I'm taking over the entire city, and I've armed the gangs with superior alien weaponry. X-COM PREVAILS


----------



## gypsy (Sep 21, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> What kind of RPG? I prefer RPG games where I am involved with the action, preferably doing the action. I don't like those annoying games where I just sit there telling my team exactly what to do one-by-one and then watch the show for the next few minutes. Heh!



I've happily done both. As long as I can Kill Them And Take Their Stuff I'm pretty much satisfied.


----------



## Canonista (Sep 21, 2007)

Woo hoo! I just prepaid on next week's release of Halo 3! I'll pick it up in the morning and be slaying Covenant and Flood all day long!


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 22, 2007)

gypsy said:


> I've happily done both. As long as I can Kill Them And Take Their Stuff I'm pretty much satisfied.


That sounds just like World of Warcraft.

You ever see the "Serenity Now" video where one group committed a mass murder against another group who were busy in a funeral?


----------



## Famouslastwords (Sep 22, 2007)

I like the music for that one while they're running... I aint no g**damn son of a b**ch.

I'm a big FF XI fan.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 22, 2007)

Famouslastwords said:


> I like the music for that one while they're running... I aint no g**damn son of a b**ch.
> 
> I'm a big FF XI fan.


I've got a Final Fantasy soundtrack CD. I don't remember which one though.


----------



## gypsy (Sep 22, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> That sounds just like World of Warcraft.



OMG... maybe I should play that. Sounds like a heap'o'fun.  



RevolOggerp said:


> You ever see the "Serenity Now" video where one group committed a mass murder against another group who were busy in a funeral?



No, but I have a feeling I'll be running over to YouTube right now. 

Details at 11.

lol


----------



## The Fat Man (Sep 22, 2007)

On my PC - Total Extreme Wrestling (a text based wrestling booking sim.. don't judge me), Guild Wars, Counter Strike Source

On my 360 - Bioshock

On my Wii - lots and lots of virtual console love, Tiger Woods 08, Wii Play

On my DS - New Super Mario Brothers, Tetris DS, Mario Kart DS


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 22, 2007)

Canonista said:


> Woo hoo! I just prepaid on next week's release of Halo 3! I'll pick it up in the morning and be slaying Covenant and Flood all day long!



I admit I'll probably scarce around here for awhile after Halo 3 comes out. 

Can't post....must play...Halo...must stop...the Covenant.


----------



## Canonista (Sep 22, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I've been wanting to get back into *F.E.A.R.*, but I haven't had the time or the mood for it, really. I haven't beat it yet. Must.





You must! F.E.A.R. is awesome! It's better than most horror/suspense movies I've seen. If you liked the movie "The Ring" you'll love the ending. (Not a spoiler) This game is SPOOKY!

Am I the only one around here who likes Deadrising?


----------



## Mathias (Sep 23, 2007)

I just picked up Diddy Kong Racing earlier tonight for the DS. I loved the N64 version- never completed it. Mabye I'll finished this one.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 23, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> I just picked up Diddy Kong Racing earlier tonight for the DS. I loved the N64 version- never completed it. Mabye I'll finished this one.


Good luck... the DS version is slightly different.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm currently playing _Call of Duty: Finest Hour_ for the Xbox. I'm about halfway through the game. A couple weeks ago, I finished _Black_ for the Xbox. Whew, tough game!

I've got a lot of Gamecube, Xbox, and Playstation 2 games that I need to finish. I've been too busy with college for the past years that I haven't had a chance to play them. Now that I'm done, I'll be able to catch up.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 23, 2007)

gypsy said:


> OMG... maybe I should play that. Sounds like a heap'o'fun.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


11 am or 11 pm? Central or Eastern?

So, what you think?


----------



## gypsy (Sep 23, 2007)

RevolOggerp said:


> 11 am or 11 pm? Central or Eastern?
> 
> So, what you think?



Certainly not witty like some of the stuff I've seen. Would have been nice if the picture had been clear enough to read everything that they were saying! 

Amateurs. lol


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 23, 2007)

I just bought the first Sin episode, along with the original game... for $4 you really can't go wrong 

So I'll be playing that over the next few days. This may seriously impact my x3: Reunion play time... 

=Divals


----------



## RevolOggerp (Sep 23, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


>


Have you beaten _Command & Conquer 3_? Ready for the upcoming expansion pack?

I've played the first few missions on my friend's computer, great game. I've got every other _C&C[/] game in the series except for this one... 

Blame it on my old 2001 crappy computer. _


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 23, 2007)

its a very demaining game, I'm more for the online game play, I haven't beat it yet but the graphics and the gamplay is 


... sexy


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 24, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


>



I have kind of mixed feelings on Killzone.

Killzone is good FPS that was a victim of its own hype. Both Sony hyping it as the second coming of console FPS and their of hysterical screeching fanboys labeling it as "teh halo killa!" didn't do the game any favors. 

Which is actually kind of shame, because even with all its flaws, it's really not that bad of a game. Not even close to being in the same league as Halo by any stretch, but I still like it.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Sep 24, 2007)

yeha the online play with killzone is just like team fortress classic. but the plot and storyline is epic and great!.


----------



## James (Sep 24, 2007)

I'll be playing Halo 3 when it comes out. 

I'd sold all my 360 games but I'm sure this one is going to pull me back in! 

my gamertag is Extintor - fr me for some multiplayer


----------



## Count Zero (Sep 26, 2007)

I just started plugging away at Metroid Prime: Corruption. My biggest worry was that the controls weren't going to be up to snuff, but Retro Studio's really outdone themselves. Now if they could just show all the other companies how to make a Wii game...


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 3, 2007)

After seeing someone comment about _Command & Conquer_, I decided to go back to my old CDs and started playing _Command & Conquer 2_.


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 3, 2007)

So, is it possible that any of you video game lovers enjoy making music on your game console?

I feel all alone, actually.

I've been making music from video games ever since MTV Music Generator for Playstation 1.

Now, I have quite a collection. And one of my favorite games is MAgix "Music Maker" because it isn't limited to one specific genre and you can mix things and edit a whole lot better.

But, of course, I'd rather be making music with some PC software, just as long as I have a faster-paced computer that can handle it.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 3, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> So, is it possible that any of you video game lovers enjoy making music on your game console?
> 
> I feel all alone, actually.
> 
> ...


Someone actually created music sheets for _The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_. Instead of notes, it's buttons to push for notes and directions to move for pitch. It all resulted in remakes of popular music. Heh!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 3, 2007)

On PS2, the last game I played was Killzone. It's a decent FPS, I really enjoyed the single-player mode.

I'm still playing Grand Theft Auto San Andreas on the PC, making some short funny/stunt movies using ingame footage, and modding the hell out if it, too... making new textures, editing 3D models, messing with the game code and that sort of stuff. I even thought of making a BBW/SSBBW mod for it, but I lack the skills to rig characters/pedestrians in 3dsmax. Meh...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Oct 3, 2007)

Best game ever.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2007)

We just bought a wii on friday and i have been playing wii games and mario party 8. I haven't started Rayman Raving Rabbids but will start as soon as i'm done working for the week


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 4, 2007)

I just snagged a PSP a few days ago and picked up a few games: 

*Loco Roco* - This game oozes playful charm. I love the whimsical music and graphics, and the whole mechanic of tilting the world to move the Loco Rocos around is a lot of fun. 

*Crush* - Just on the fourth level of this puzzler and it's amazed me. The idea of "crushing" a 3D level to a 2D platformer and back adds a whole new dimension to this mind-bending game. 

*Dead Head Fred* - Who doesn't like playing as a reanimated brain with a robot body? Excellent graphics and John C. McGinley is the perfect voice for Fred. 

*GTA: Vice City Stories* - Getting to run through Vice City again with more weapons, vehicles and abilities is just a blast. And the new 'Empire" mission type adds a new dimension to the GTA gameplay. 

This concludes my mini-review (sorry about the length). You may now return to the regularly scheduled discussion.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 4, 2007)

I just started playing Pokemon Pearl on my DS.

...don't judge me.

=Divals


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't had the opportunity (or the $$) to purchase any newer games. All of mine are at least 3-5 years old, but my favorites are:

The Sims (bought Sims II but didn't care for it)
Leisure Suit Larry (LOVED the older ones, hate the newest one where he goes to college)
Monkey Island (all of them, including the newest, which is at least 2-3 years old)
Grim Fandango - this game is at least 10 years old, but one of my all-time favorites.


----------



## Melian (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm just finishing up the last (thank god) mark in FFXII. 

At work, I'm playing Bust a Move on my neogeo emulator  

I've also been playing Bioshock.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 4, 2007)

I hear BIOshock rocks, how is it?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 4, 2007)

I just picked up FFXII this week... I'm really enjoying it thus far. I'm like 7 hours in, in the Nalbina(?) Dungeon. I think I might have to buy it and return this copy to the rental store soon.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 5, 2007)

LoL I went back and started Phantasy Star II from scratch, on the old Sega Genesis (Well, the emulator). Still one of my favorite RPG's ever.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 5, 2007)

I got rid of Diddy Kong racing, turns out it wasn't a good remake. I did pick up the Ledgend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass. I can't put it down!


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 5, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> I got rid of Diddy Kong racing, turns out it wasn't a good remake. I did pick up the Ledgend of Zelda: Phantom Hourglass. I can't put it down!


I heard some good reviews on that game.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 5, 2007)

since i dont have a 360,wii or PS3 because the job market here in detroit sucks i have been messing around on my PC playing around with the 2d fighting game creator/game called winmugen where you can have dream fights like goku vs ryu or popeye vs balrog and tons of other match ups.

and i have been modding oblivion for PC.


----------



## Melian (Oct 5, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I hear BIOshock rocks, how is it?



Simply put: it's teh sex.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 6, 2007)

So umm yeha... *runs to get it... well doesn't runn but you get the idea!*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 6, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I hear BIOshock rocks, how is it?



It is quite good.


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 7, 2007)

i been playing Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, Justice For All.

'tis amazing. i don't use cheats or anything and it makes my brain hurt sometimes.


----------



## Count Zero (Oct 7, 2007)

Phoenix Wright was an awesome game. Looking forward to picking up the next 2 games in the series. It's hard to believe they made a game about being an attorney that was that fun. What's even harder to believe is how many people actually took a big chance and picked it up!


----------



## rockhound225 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mostly World of Warcraft, but sparadically X-Men Legends for GC, Final Fantasy Tactics and Final Fantasy VII for PS and perhaps my favorite genre warping B-Film themed game, Zombies Ate My Neighbors! for the Sega Genesis.


----------



## gypsy (Oct 8, 2007)

rockhound225 said:


> Mostly World of Warcraft, but sparadically X-Men Legends for GC, Final Fantasy Tactics and Final Fantasy VII for PS and perhaps my favorite genre warping B-Film themed game, Zombies Ate My Neighbors! for the Sega Genesis.



OMG...I think you are my soul mate. MARRY ME!!!!!

:wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 8, 2007)

I've been playing "Streets of Rage Remake." It combines concepts from all three games, with some new effects, new levels, a few new weapons.
There's some sweet parts: In stage 1- part 2, the chick with the whip has a cell phone.  

http://www.streetsofrage.org.uk/sorr.htm

It's free, and minus the possible hand pain: It will bring you back if you liked the series. There's some people on the forum developing a 3-d version as well. They have a few sample videos on youtube. I wish I knew enough programming: I'd be helping out.  


Great game(S) though! There's copies of the old games on the site as well.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 8, 2007)

Will that download on Vista? I'd like to play it.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 8, 2007)

I feel bad for you for using vista


----------



## Mathias (Oct 8, 2007)

I have XP on my laptop. And I havent had any problems with vista so far, so no worries here.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 8, 2007)

Vbasic or Vpremium or Vultimate?


----------



## RevolOggerp (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm currently taking a break from _Command & Conquer 2: Tiberium Sun_ and am now playing _Mario Vs. Donkey Kong_ on the Gameboy Advance Micro.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 8, 2007)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> Vbasic or Vpremium or Vultimate?



Vpremium, and I have had no problems.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 8, 2007)

Vpremium is better than basic, alot better.

I had the great pleasure trying to roll out Vbasic in an XP home network with network shares >.<. 
I just wanted to punch myself in the face so many times.


Drinking Heavily was a great solution to that problem


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 9, 2007)

I just picked up Dungeon Siege Throne of Agony for the PSP. It's a pretty decent action RPG but the load times are excruciating.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Oct 9, 2007)

I just rebought Pokemon Colosseum (which I had sold to Gamestop a year or so back, so I took a small loss) 'cause I'm not gonna give up on it, dammit! Sad that I got frustrated by a _Pokemon_ game, isn't it?


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 9, 2007)

Radiant Silvergun and R-Type Leo. Praises be to MAME


----------



## RevolOggerp (Nov 9, 2007)

I finally got my hands on _Portals_. Fun game!

I played it last night at a friend's house.

The first time I heard about it was through an online flash version called Flash Portals. I played it and thought it was fun. I later read that it was a remake of the actual 3D game, so I checked that out... began hoping to play the real thing.

Well, last night... I finally did. Awesome game!


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 9, 2007)

Currently rocking out to Guitar Hero 3. While the track list for the game is exceedingly good and the basic game is the same, the tacked-on "boss battles" were a big mistake.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Nov 9, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> Currently rocking out to Guitar Hero 3. While the track list for the game is exceedingly good and the basic game is the same, the tacked-on "boss battles" were a big mistake.


There's a left-hand challenge that can be cheated using a mirror.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 9, 2007)

Megaman ZX: Advent


----------



## James (Nov 9, 2007)

The only game I own is Halo 3 but I might take a look at Mass Effect later this month? I worry about it being a time-stealer though...


----------



## lostNScad (Nov 9, 2007)

NCAA 2K8 preview and NBA Live 08 Demo (ps3)


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 9, 2007)

Since I don't have a console with me... I just download some games that fans make on their own...

This happens to be a good one: Click Me!


----------



## candygodiva (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm a total World of Warcraft addict. I don't play anything else.
I'm on Tanaris Realm,
Alliance side - lvl 68 Night Elf Hunter named Nymphette
Horde side - lvl 70 Orc Warlock named Ezuracassiel
I have alternates across several other servers, but these are my favorites. :wubu:


----------



## SESouthendGuy (Nov 9, 2007)

I play WoW got a 70 Alliance rogue
Been playing a lot of Team Fortress 2 lately aswell


----------



## Knyghtmare (Nov 9, 2007)

Crysis FTW!


----------



## onetrulyshy (Nov 9, 2007)

Lord of the Rings Online and Star Wars Galaxies


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 10, 2007)

I've played a lot of different MMO's but my current addiction is World of Warcraft. I need to find a way to battle this addiction..


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 10, 2007)

I just picked up Company of Heroes for the PC last week, and I've also been playing Freelancer (finally had an offer to join a clan that I am thinking to take). Company of Heroes is nothing like I expected - it's better. 

As for MMORPG's, I'm a cheapskate and don't want to pay the money required for WoW... I'd be interested, but not for a monthly fee. I thought about getting Guild Wars instead (you only pay for the game itself, not the monthly fee) but never did... Instead, I've also downloaded and have been playing "Planeshift." It's a Tech Demo online. You can download the whole game via a Torrent file, and it costs nothing. Sure, it's a little underdeveloped, but that's why it's just a Tech Demo. You can still do just about everything in the game. It's just not as popular yet.


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 10, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> As for MMORPG's, I'm a cheapskate and don't want to pay the money required for WoW... I'd be interested, but not for a monthly fee. I thought about getting Guild Wars instead (you only pay for the game itself, not the monthly fee) but never did...



Guild Wars was pretty good but I never got into the expansions. Having no monthly fee for it is definitely a bonus.


----------



## SESouthendGuy (Nov 10, 2007)

I was initially apprehensive about Wow's monthly fee, I thought it was a bit of a con but the ammount of content they add and the regular patches makes it well worth it. I didnt really get on with Guild wars its not really a true MMO in the sense that all the action takes place in instances the only time all players are together is in the citys.


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 10, 2007)

I've been keeping it old school, rocking 'Bionic Commando' on the NES. On the PC side I've been playing Sid Meiers PIRATES! and Halo.


----------



## stev0 (Nov 10, 2007)

world...of...warcraft!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 10, 2007)

Dhaunae said:


> Guild Wars was pretty good but I never got into the expansions. Having no monthly fee for it is definitely a bonus.



This reassures me that it still may be worth it. I know of some games where the expansions were not always as popular as the original game. I think the reason Guild Wars seems to lack popularity is because Warcraft already had a name for itself, and for many, there's no real substitute. Though, as SESouthendGuy says, if there's not as much interaction, it may not be as "fun" as WoW. That's partly why I like Planeshift - you never know who you'll run into, or where.


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 11, 2007)

Very fun and quirky MMORPG (Massive Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game): *Flyff*. I _just_ started playing; but it is fun so far. Oh, and it's free.


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 11, 2007)

WoW at the moment, but when I get a better PC, Maybe Hellgate: London and The Witcher


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 12, 2007)

Just nabbed Escape From Bug Island on discount for $15 at Wally World. Dreamcast level graphics but all in all not a bad game. But not a great one by any stretch either. Easily worth the $15 I paid though. 

It's kinda like Resident Evil with bugs. Plays like the PS1 RE games too. Right down to very slow walking and iffy aiming.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 12, 2007)

Guitar Hero III: I'm stuck at that point where I am too good for Medium and to lame for Hard. I'm thinking about going back to GH2 and learning how to play with my middle finger on the yellow fret.

&

Beautiful Katamari: A supremely ugly piece of weirdness. So, why am I spending so much time rolling balls of sushi?

&

skate: I still haven't decided if this game is dull or brilliant.


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 12, 2007)

Me and a friend have been raging on guitar hero III, DragonForce is completely decimating us, playing it on medium is the only way we have a chance.


----------



## Risible (Nov 12, 2007)

Eternal Sonata on Xbox 360. Beautiful graphics; the game is very linear, though, and repetitive. But at least I can beat the bosses!


----------



## -X- (Nov 12, 2007)

Nothing at the moment (sold my PS2 and half of the games with it  ) but whenever my bro comes home halo 3 , and until I start working next week.... I'm going to be without anything of my own to play for a while.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 12, 2007)

If anyone has the Wii version of Lego Star Wars the Complete Saga, i would love a review. I am torn on buying it for the wii or the ps3.. ps3 has online capabilities to play with others but the wii might be fun for the motion activated controls.. 

I am also planning on getting the new Mario Galaxy when it's out this week. I preordered it (i'm such a geek  )


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 12, 2007)

I play some games from time to time, my big brother got me hooked on them when I was little. Lately I've been playing Elder Scrolls 4; Oblivion. Loooove that game, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm stuck on the final level of Megaman: ZX Advent. Capcom really outdid themselves with this one.


----------



## Risible (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> I play some games from time to time, my big brother got me hooked on them when I was little. Lately I've been playing Elder Scrolls 4; Oblivion. Loooove that game, it's gorgeous!



Oh, hey - is that Elder Scrolls on Xbox 360? If so, are the bosses hard to beat?


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 12, 2007)

Risible said:


> Oh, hey - is that Elder Scrolls on Xbox 360? If so, are the bosses hard to beat?



Yurp, I'm playing it on my Xbox 360. 

The difficulty is totally up to you, you can like breeze on through with difficulty set at the far left or go crazy hard but putting the difficulty meter on the far right.
I usually keep it leaning a bit left, because I'm not like Ms Super Gamer 07 or anything. 
Also, everything is at the same level you are. Which is a little goofy. So no matter what level you are, you can probably defeat anything.
It's super newbie friendly, which I liked a lot.

Also, the notable thing is how far and few between boss like fights are. It's so non-linear you could play for dozens of hours and never touch the main story or see a boss type fight.
I like it though, crazy fun way to kill time for lazy people like me.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 12, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Lately I've been playing Elder Scrolls 4; Oblivion. Loooove that game, it's gorgeous!



That is an awesome game. Played it to death on my 360. Picked up the Shivering Isles expansion for not too long ago too.


----------



## lpssway (Nov 12, 2007)

I just finished Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess after a long break from it. And right now, I'm getting back into Disgaea, which, now that I completely understand it, it is really addicting!


----------



## gunther (Nov 12, 2007)

NBA Jam for the SNES


BOOM SHAKA LAKA!


----------



## LisaInNC (Nov 12, 2007)

Ok so I started playing Fate on my computer (Gateway comes with a bunch of free trials), anyway I was loving it but my free trial was up, so I started messing with other games. Ended up buying Delicious 2 and want to kick my own ass! I should have bought Fate. I beat Delicious 2 in like 2 days (yes thats how bad it sucks). Now I am going to buy Fate like I should have in the first place. 
p.s. I beat God Of War (the first one) do I get any cookie points from the videogame nerds?


----------



## Count Zero (Nov 15, 2007)

I've been plugging away at Super Mario Galaxy for the past couple days. This game is just awesome. The level design is second to none and the way the game utilizes is gravity is fun as hell (although it takes some getting used to). I'm just glad I have another top-tier game to play on the Wii aside from Twilight Princess.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 15, 2007)

Count Zero said:


> I've been plugging away at Super Mario Galaxy for the past couple days. This game is just awesome. The level design is second to none and the way the game utilizes is gravity is fun as hell (although it takes some getting used to). I'm just glad I have another top-tier game to play on the Wii aside from Twilight Princess.



I too love this game! It's so cool! I am not too far into it because I've been busy running around town the last couple of days but I'm loving it!  My son uses the second controller to help me get star bits


----------



## gunther (Nov 15, 2007)

Donkey Kong Country (SNES)

Just beat the game, though I have lots more to explore. I'm only at 43%.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 15, 2007)

I'm thinking of getting a PSP Daxter bundle. And mabye a couple of games over the next couple of weeks. It's not that I hate my DS, I've just grown more and more bored with it over time I fell asleep playing New Super Mario Brothers earlier tonight. :doh: PSP games are starting to look very tempting.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 15, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> I'm thinking of getting a PSP Daxter bundle. And mabye a couple of games over the next couple of weeks.



The PSP is a great system. I like it WAY better than the DS. Not only does it put the DS graphics to absolute shame, I like the control a lot better. Daxter is also a fantastic game. I also highly recommend Ratchet and Clank Size Matters.


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 15, 2007)

Patiently awaiting my new Dell computer, so I can waste hours and hours of my life on World of Warcraft again.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 16, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> The PSP is a great system. I like it WAY better than the DS. Not only does it put the DS graphics to absolute shame, I like the control a lot better. Daxter is also a fantastic game. I also highly recommend Ratchet and Clank Size Matters.



It is actually beginning to look quite tempting. I don't really like any of the DS games anyway. Although the GBA has some awesome ones.

I definitely want an X-Box 360 though.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 16, 2007)

360-BIOSHOCK
PC-The Witcher,WOW
PS3-Assassin's Creed
Wii- Super Mario Galaxy


Bioshock is the most awseome FPS I have ever played by the way


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 16, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I definitely want an X-Box 360 though.



If you are into games you really gotta get an XBOX 360. So many awesome games. Right now I am totally psyched for Mass Effect.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 16, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> If you are into games you really gotta get an XBOX 360. So many awesome games. Right now I am totally psyched for Mass Effect.



My friends have been saying that without an internet connection (which I would not have if I bought one since I don't have one at my place yet) it is sort of silly. I've never really done the whole live thing, but they say once you've done it, you can't go back. So I guess I wouldn't know what I am missing. Sooo .. if I don't have internet would you still recommend it?


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 16, 2007)

Do you have to pay a monthly subscription price for going online with an xbox360? We have a ps3 and a wii but are thinking about getting a 360 for xmas. I like the ps3 because its free to play online and you can download tons of free trials of games to see if you'd like it.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Yesterday I picked up a copy of Heavenly Sword. I'm liking it so far. It's a beautiful looking beat em button masher. I'm not sure if it lives up to Sony's stratospheric hype, but it a solid game and pretty dang amazing looking.
> 
> Before that I had picked up Metroid Prime Corruption (awesome game) and I'm getting Halo 3 next.
> 
> So, whats everyone else been playing and getting next?



HALO 3 <33333333333333333333

the graphics are amazing!


----------



## SESouthendGuy (Nov 16, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Do you have to pay a monthly subscription price for going online with an xbox360? We have a ps3 and a wii but are thinking about getting a 360 for xmas. I like the ps3 because its free to play online and you can download tons of free trials of games to see if you'd like it.



Yeah you can buy it in yearly or 3 monthly packs, most people go for the year, usually it costs £40 in the UK which is about $70 or so I think for the year.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 16, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> Do you have to pay a monthly subscription price for going online with an xbox360? We have a ps3 and a wii but are thinking about getting a 360 for xmas. I like the ps3 because its free to play online and you can download tons of free trials of games to see if you'd like it.



PS3's online is free but it is fairly bare bones in comparison to XBOX Live. If you think the PS3 has lots of demos to try out you will be floored by how much more there is on the 360. XBOX's servers are also a lot faster and stuff like demos generally download much quicker. 

XBOX live comes in 2 levels. Silver which is free and Gold which is $50 for a year. With the Silver level you have access to everything XBOX Live has to offer (demos, movies, trailers, arcade games, ect.) except for playing online.

You can buy prepaid live cards for $7.99 for 1 month, $19.99 for 3 months and $49.99 for 13 months. Amazon actually sells it a little cheaper and you can get the 13 month card for $43.99.


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm slowly becoming a XBox 360 convert, with Mass Effect, Assassins Creed, Kane & Lynch coming out, just awesome stuff. The only thing the PS3 has to offer to me is Metal Gear Solid 4 but that won't be out 'til spring or summer.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 16, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Sooo .. if I don't have internet would you still recommend it?



Without an internet connection you miss out on XBOX Live. But you still get to play LOADS of amazing games. You don't need an internet connection to play Halo's single player campaign (which is amazing), Mass Effect, Bioshock, Gears of War, etc. I can only think of one game that is online only, Shadowrun. 

I still would have a 360 even if I couldn't get online with it. In fact the first several months I had it, I only had dial up and wasn't online with it.



Freedumb said:


> I'm slowly becoming a XBox 360 convert, with Mass Effect, Assassins Creed, Kane & Lynch coming out, just awesome stuff. The only thing the PS3 has to offer to me is Metal Gear Solid 4 but that won't be out 'til spring or summer.



Ratchet and Clank is awesome and Uncharted looks like it should be amazing as well.


----------



## gypsy (Nov 18, 2007)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok so I started playing Fate on my computer (Gateway comes with a bunch of free trials), anyway I was loving it but my free trial was up, so I started messing with other games. Ended up buying Delicious 2 and want to kick my own ass! I should have bought Fate. I beat Delicious 2 in like 2 days (yes thats how bad it sucks). Now I am going to buy Fate like I should have in the first place.
> p.s. I beat God Of War (the first one) do I get any cookie points from the videogame nerds?



Lisa, you're sexier by the minute when you say stuff like that. Aural Secks for you.


----------



## gypsy (Nov 18, 2007)

stev0 said:


> world...of...warcraft!!!!!!!!



werd. 

(added text because just plain "werd" was too short)


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 18, 2007)

Yay! Just excited that I have gotten back into *Final Fantasy XII*. And I am waiting to get my grubby hands on *Crysis* to see if it's worth the step-up system.


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 19, 2007)

I has no time for video games. I'm in Portfolio Prep; just one more quarter before I graduate unless I fail this class... and if I play games I might fail it 

That said... recently* I have been enthralled by Legend of Zelda: the Phantom Hourglass on my DS. Yays!

=Divals

*about an hour or two a week, and that's the extent of my gaming.


----------



## James (Nov 19, 2007)

I breezed through Half Life 2 Episode 1 yesterday afternoon... It wasnt a bad way to kill a few (massively) hungover hours on a rainy day... Also started episode 2 (which seems a lot more well written and dramatic so far).


----------



## SESouthendGuy (Nov 19, 2007)

episode 2 is cool got some big plot developments in it cant wait for episode 3 now, word has it it's gonna be the finale, until HL3 anyway. better find out who the G Man is this time.


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Nov 19, 2007)

I recently finished Tomb Raider Legend on PS2, and I enjoyed it but it was way too short.


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 19, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> PS3's online is free but it is fairly bare bones in comparison to XBOX Live. If you think the PS3 has lots of demos to try out you will be floored by how much more there is on the 360. XBOX's servers are also a lot faster and stuff like demos generally download much quicker.
> 
> XBOX live comes in 2 levels. Silver which is free and Gold which is $50 for a year. With the Silver level you have access to everything XBOX Live has to offer (demos, movies, trailers, arcade games, ect.) except for playing online.
> 
> You can buy prepaid live cards for $7.99 for 1 month, $19.99 for 3 months and $49.99 for 13 months. Amazon actually sells it a little cheaper and you can get the 13 month card for $43.99.



$43.99 isnt bad. I'm sure my husband will be thrilled to play online with the xbox. (our main reason for the ps3 over the xbox was blu ray, but now we want both) I'm thinking of getting it for his 40th birthday (which is dec 28th). I know he'll get use out of it.
There are very few games for the ps3 right now so we're a little bummed about that.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 19, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I know he'll get use out of it.
> There are very few games for the ps3 right now so we're a little bummed about that.



The PS3's library is pretty small right now and the multi-console games are always a lot better on the 360. But it's still worth owning for me for it's exclusive titles like Resistance, Ratchet and Clank and Uncharted. Heavenly Sword was good but didn't really live up to the hype and Lair...well...they REALLY need to patch that with dual analog control.

The thing that is ticking me off most about the PS3 right now is, unless you live in Japan, the Dual Shock 3 rumble controllers won't be available until spring 2008.


----------



## big_j (Nov 20, 2007)

ive been having a final fantasy fix latly, ive been switching back and forth between 7,10, and 10-2. or if i really wanna go in depth, i bust out final fantasy one for my old trusty nes. 
where would the world be with out the original nintendo? i dare not think about it.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 20, 2007)

Just picked up Manhunt 2 for Nintendo Wii. Pretty graphic, but so far I'm loving it.


----------



## chapelhillmensch (Nov 20, 2007)

I started Richard Garriott's Tabula Rasa today. Considering by the time I finished playing Ultima I wanted to beat by head into the keyboard it made perfect sense for me to pick this up.......

F**K you Lord British


----------



## gunther (Nov 20, 2007)

Space Invaders, Jungle Hunt and Super Qix from the Taito Legends collection (PS2)


----------



## James (Nov 27, 2007)

they might be worth serious money...


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 27, 2007)

James said:


> they might be worth serious money...



And here I was thinking I had a valuable game


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Nov 27, 2007)

just busted out Chrono Trigger for my SNES

I friggin' love this game


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Nov 27, 2007)

I've been playing games all my life......and yet still have a life( got work and hobbies). here are some games I recommend for the 360,gamecube, playstation 2, xbox and PC

xbox 360 
1. Bioshock 
2. The Outfit 
3. Project Gotham Racing 3 

Playstation 2
1. Final Fantasy XII
2. Shadow of the Colossus
3. Suikoden III


Gamecube 
1. Tales of Symphonia 
2. Resident Evil 4 
3. Resident Evil 

Xbox 
1. Forza Motorsport
2. Ninja Gaiden
3. Midnight Club 3 DUB 

PC
1. World of Warcraft
2. Half-Life 2
3. Garry's Mod (req. half-life 2)


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 27, 2007)

I like video games, but never kept up after becoming addicted to the likes of Pac Man, Donkey Kong and Tetris. Now my game playing is pretty much kept in check on Pogo.com. 

However, I am VERY excited because I won Madden 08 for my PC in the CallYourPlay contest by Pepsi. You know - you enter the code under the cap to see if you win? Well, last month I won a Patriots Hat and this month, the game - and I've only entered 15 codes! Pretty good, huh?

I've never played any game like this so will have no idea what I am doing, but I still excited about the win and about playing the game!


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats on winning the stuff Mishe  way to go


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 27, 2007)

Dragon_Merc said:


> Playstation 2
> *1. Final Fantasy XII
> 2. Shadow of the Colossus*
> 3. Suikoden III
> ...



Agreed on these- but I'd also like to add to the lists the following games:

_Killer 7_- a psychotic, twisting dive into surreality in FPS format. It's extremely mature both in content and in theme- more so, I think, than something like Grand Theft Auto- yet it's done in a way that's not really glorifying it, or the characters. The puzzles and missions are interesting and unique, and the story is almost esoteric and very open to interpretation. It's on both the PS2 and the Gamecube.

_Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker_- I still haven't finished it, but it's a fantastic game, in spite of the cel-shading (which I'm not a fan of). Probably my third-favourite in the entire franchise, not far behind _Link to the Past _and _Ocarina of Time_.

Also, as always, I recommend the entire _Silent Hill _series of games for anyone who's into survival-horror. They're not very easy to find, but they're worth the search.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2007)

James said:


> they might be worth serious money...





Wild Zero said:


> And here I was thinking I had a valuable game


I've read of a really rare NES game... 








:blink: 

View attachment 145297393_6adae908b8.jpg


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 27, 2007)

Dragon_Merc said:


> xbox 360
> 1. Bioshock



That game looks and feels incredible. Where I can't really coordinate myself well enough to play a shooter game on a game console (it's so much easier with a mouse and keyboard to me), that game made me want to learn.

Also, I want to purchase a Playstation 3 solely for *Dynasty Warriors: Gundam*. The game looks incredible (to my colorful eye), and seems like it will be a lot of fun!


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 27, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> That game looks and feels incredible. Where I can't really coordinate myself well enough to play a shooter game on a game console (it's so much easier with a mouse and keyboard to me), that game made me want to learn.



There is a PC version, ya know 

=Divals


----------



## Dragon_Merc (Nov 27, 2007)

their is, but the video card needed to play such a beast is expensive.I got the 360 limited edition instead (who could resist a Big Daddy figurine?)


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 27, 2007)

Bioshock Requirements said:


> Video Card - Direct X 9.0c compliant video card with 128MB RAM



I have a Sapphire ATI Radeon X1900XT 512MB video card. I believe I will have to purchase the game. Thanks, Divals!


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 27, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I have a Sapphire ATI Radeon X1900XT 512MB video card. I believe I will have to purchase the game. Thanks, Divals!



Groovy 

=Divals


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 27, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> Also, I want to purchase a Playstation 3 solely for *Dynasty Warriors: Gundam*. The game looks incredible (to my colorful eye), and seems like it will be a lot of fun!



I'm gurrently working through _Gundam Wing_... been getting it off Netflix for like four months. I'm loving it.

Anyways, now I want a PS3 sooooo fucking bad. Especially with the _Dynasty Warriors _engine and battle system, this should be insanely fun.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 27, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Anyways, now I want a PS3 sooooo fucking bad. Especially with the _Dynasty Warriors _engine and battle system, this should be insanely fun.



I've not heard good things about the PS3 Gundam games. The absolute must haves for the PS3 in my opinion are Ratchet and Clank Future, Resistance Fall of Man and Uncharted. Heavenly Sword is also pretty good (but short) and Eye of Judgement is actually really cool.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 27, 2007)

I want to purchase a system--used or new--in order to play Mario Party exclusively. It's the only game I've ever loved and for now I'm not interested in playing more than occasionally.

I wanted to ask you all what system I should buy for my needs. That is, I know (?) that it's Nintendo but don't really want to spend money on the greatest latest thing just to play one game. The last Mario Party I played was 6, with my nephew, and that was lots of fun. I've seen ads for MP 8 for Wii, but that's out of my league. But I don't know the first thing about how to buy one of the older things, hopefully for cheap. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 27, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> I want to purchase a system--used or new--in order to play Mario Party exclusively. It's the only game I've ever loved and for now I'm not interested in playing more than occasionally.



If you only want to play Mario Party, get a Gamecube. You can get one used dirt cheap now and you can get Mario Party 4,5,6 and 7 for it.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 27, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> If you only want to play Mario Party, get a Gamecube. You can get one used dirt cheap now and you can get Mario Party 4,5,6 and 7 for it.



Thank you. What's a good place to find a used Gamecube? Thank you.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 27, 2007)

Fascinita said:


> Thank you. What's a good place to find a used Gamecube? Thank you.



I know Gamestop carries them. Should be able to get one for around $40. You can probably even get one a bit less if you want to hunt around on ebay.


----------



## Fascinita (Nov 27, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I know Gamestop carries them. Should be able to get one for around $40. You can probably even get one a bit less if you want to hunt around on ebay.



Thank you again!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 28, 2007)

After watching James play Halo 3 over, and over, and over again, I finally picked up the Xbox 360 controller. Not to play Halo though. We played the Demo of Guitar Hero 3. James seemed pretty confident he would do well, as he was playing against 2 girls who dont play video games. Well Mia tried her best but still James came ahead. But it changed when I got the controller. Ohhhhhh boy did I whop his ass. I say that because he lost every time. He will make it sound like he didn't lose too bad, but I think hes trying to salvage any big of gamer manhood he had.  
Also we downloaded Sonic the Hedgehog, which I used to be an avid player back in the day. I think i have like 2 more levels to go, which also beats james. I'm the secret gamer he never knew about. Muaahhahahaha....


----------



## James (Nov 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> After watching James play Halo 3 over, and over, and over again, I finally picked up the Xbox 360 controller. Not to play Halo though. We played the Demo of Guitar Hero 3. James seemed pretty confident he would do well, as he was playing against 2 girls who dont play video games. Well Mia tried her best but still James came ahead. But it changed when I got the controller. Ohhhhhh boy did I whop his ass. I say that because he lost every time. He will make it sound like he didn't lose too bad, but I think hes trying to salvage any big of gamer manhood he had.
> Also we downloaded Sonic the Hedgehog, which I used to be an avid player back in the day. I think i have like 2 more levels to go, which also beats james. I'm the secret gamer he never knew about. Muaahhahahaha....



Hmmm.... I know a hot girl that also kicks ass at video games... I can't work out if I should be feeling emasculated or lucky about that? Either way, I hear from Beard that you've been practicing during the daytime just to make sure you'll remain undefeated... say what you like about Halo 3 but doing that is just as nerdy


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 28, 2007)

We rented the new Ratchet and Clank for the Thanksgiving holiday and i got thoroughly addicted. I killed the big bad boss the day we had to return it but I didnt do the exploring of the game that I wanted to do. I will own this game. (have to wait for after xmas just in case though) I liked it so much that I want to buy some other Ratchet and Clank games.

I got the deadzone one yesterday, not too fond of it but I only played like a half hour of it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 29, 2007)

MY 3DO just died.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 29, 2007)

Did anyone hear how The editor in chief over at gamespot Jeff Gertsman got fired over a review of Kane and Lynch? It's ridiculous.


----------



## bexy (Nov 29, 2007)

*ATM i am mostly downloading old games off the virtual console on my nintendo wii! to be honest the gameplay in new modern games just confuses and bedazzles me, we recently bought mario galaxy and the whole game makes me think im on an acid trip!
im strictly a 2D platform kinda girl, donkey kong, streetfight, sonic the hedgehog, alex the kidd, now those are the kinda games that make u forget to feed the cat, wash and eat......well maybe not eat 

im obsessed with all mario games, and am having a video game themed fancy dress party in jan which i will attend as princess peach yey!*


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2007)

I just finished the academy in Neverwinter...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 30, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Did anyone hear how The editor in chief over at gamespot Jeff Gertsman got fired over a review of Kane and Lynch? It's ridiculous.



Yeah, I saw that. It's all over game sites like Kotaku and Joystiq. I generally don't pay attention to gamespot. Their reviews always seemed a bit off to me. Great games getting below average scores and crap scoring overly high. 

I did check out the pulled review on youtube and for once they seemed actually dead on. Kane and Lynch is crap. Everybody is scoring it poorly. I think this is really going to bite Eidos on the ass.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 30, 2007)

HottiMegan said:


> I got the deadzone one yesterday, not too fond of it but I only played like a half hour of it.



Deadlocked is the black sheep of the Ratchet and Clank series. Not really a bad game but it deviated WAY too much from the other games. No exploring and not much in the way of platforming. Plus you can't use Clank, bummer. 

All the other Ratchet and Clank games are awesome. I especially recommend Up your Arsenal and Going Commando.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 30, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Yeah, I saw that. It's all over game sites like Kotaku and Joystiq. I generally don't pay attention to gamespot. Their reviews always seemed a bit off to me. Great games getting below average scores and crap scoring overly high.
> 
> I did check out the pulled review on youtube and for once they seemed actually dead on. Kane and Lynch is crap. Everybody is scoring it poorly. I think this is really going to bite Eidos on the ass.




I went over to Eidos's forums and they're abosolutley trashed with hate messages from supporters. I never agreed with Jeff's reviews, but I'm mand that he got fired over giving an average game an *average score Furthermore, this calls into question alot of the reviews Gamespot has done. Their credibility is absolutely shot now.*


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 30, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> Deadlocked is the black sheep of the Ratchet and Clank series. Not really a bad game but it deviated WAY too much from the other games. No exploring and not much in the way of platforming. Plus you can't use Clank, bummer.
> 
> All the other Ratchet and Clank games are awesome. I especially recommend Up your Arsenal and Going Commando.



That's good to hear since i want to get the other games. I cant buy the new one since it's so close to xmas right now. I think a trip to the game store is in order this afternoon though


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 30, 2007)

http://top100.ign.com/2007/
so, IGN.com has done this every year for a few years -- compile a list of the greatest games ever made.
now, this is no easy list to create. a lot of people get confused and try to make "favorite" games of all time list. when making such a list, one must consider artistic significance, and, of course, sublime gameplay.

HARDCORE GAMERS: that said, what does everyone think of the IGN list so far?
and i have a personal list of the TOP 5 games EVER. your thoughts on my list? and do you have your own?

1. Super Mario Bros. -- it made Nintendo a household name. it rescued the home gaming industry from the crash of 83. it changed the way games were played -- exploration and digging up secrets became the norm from that point forward. the strongest testament to its power? it's still just as much fun today as it was 22 years ago.
2. Tetris -- this one doesn't need an explanation. it's f***ing Tetris. the one game that EVERYONE has played. and loves.
3. Space Invaders -- Pong came first, but this one opened up all the doors. "It marks many historical firsts: the first Japanese mega hit; the first high score feature; the first 'game over' screen. Without Space Invaders, there would be no Top 100 lists."
4. Pac-Man -- it singlehandedly turned a nation into quarter dumping game hounds, thus solidifying the legitimacy of the video game medium..
5. The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time -- an argument for the "video games are art" case if ever there was one. epic story telling. a beautifully atmospheric and evocative game, no small thanks due to a gorgeous soundtrack and an obscenely powerful graphics engine (back in its day). oh, and the gameplay is top notch, too. it set the gold standard for 3D action and adventure games.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 30, 2007)

bexylicious said:


> *im obsessed with all mario games, and am having a video game themed fancy dress party in jan which i will attend as princess peach yey!*


can i be your Luigi? i was Luigi for Halloween in 2006.


----------



## bexy (Nov 30, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> can i be your Luigi? i was Luigi for Halloween in 2006.



*
oooh cool costume!! now all i need is a yoshi, i have a mario and a toad!

xox
*


----------



## Ryan (Dec 22, 2007)

Bioshock. 

It's one of the best games I've ever played. 

No gods or kings. Only man. :bow:


----------



## James (Dec 23, 2007)

super monkey ball...

deluxe


----------



## Matthew (Dec 23, 2007)

Im totally addicted to Elder Scrolls - Oblivion .....there is so much to do and I need to do it all.


----------



## Jester (Dec 23, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Bioshock.
> 
> It's one of the best games I've ever played.
> 
> No gods or kings. Only man. :bow:



I completely agree with this statement, Bioshock was an absolutely amazing game. Amazing story, amazing graphics, and creepy as hell? Sign me up.

I'm also a big fan of Call of Duty 4 and Assassin's Creed, and I'm hoping to get Mass Effect for xmas.

If it weren't already clear, I do alot more gaming than studying in college. :doh:


----------



## lpssway (Dec 23, 2007)

Currently, I'm addicted to the new Super Mario Galaxy game. Spent the last of my spending cash on it and it was so worth it.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 23, 2007)

I bought Nfl Street 3 for my PSP. It'd be a perfect game if it wasn't so hard to play on Defense. The camera doesn't flip around to your side so it's hard to tell where the ball is. Other than that, it's the best 20 bucks I ever spent.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 23, 2007)

I totally recommend Uncharted and Ratchet and Clank for the PS3. Great games that seem to be getting overlooked.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 24, 2007)

Is Uncharted for the 360 too?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Dec 24, 2007)

I have the flu. I spent the better part of today playing Super Mario Galaxy. Amazing game.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 24, 2007)

I've been playing Neverwinter Nights (the original) constantly until this week, when my chipset fan died. Woe is me... 

=Divals


----------



## Fletcher Harrison (Dec 24, 2007)

Jester said:


> I completely agree with this statement, Bioshock was an absolutely amazing game. Amazing story, amazing graphics, and creepy as hell? Sign me up.
> 
> I'm also a big fan of Call of Duty 4 and Assassin's Creed, and I'm hoping to get Mass Effect for xmas.
> 
> If it weren't already clear, I do alot more gaming than studying in college. :doh:



I saw somewhere that Bioshock was called the Citizen Kane of games...which might be a little too much, but it was the best game I've played on the 360 yet. 
Assassin's Creed was beautiful to look at, but I didn't like the way it was hyper linear, but presented as if it was a sandbox style game...I don't know. I was expecting a little more 'Hitman'. 
Mass Effect hasn't bit me yet. I've put in about 45 minutes and I am not feeling compelled to stay up until 4AM yet...that's the sure sign for me.
The Orange Box was a great bunch of games...Portal was awesome.


----------



## J34 (Dec 24, 2007)

NCAA Football 08. Think of Madden but its its harder to build a dynasty and teams can actually beat you!!!


----------



## Ryan (Dec 24, 2007)

Jester said:


> I completely agree with this statement, Bioshock was an absolutely amazing game. Amazing story, amazing graphics, and creepy as hell? Sign me up.



I agree. I've played a lot of games that were really cool in terms of gameplay, but the story was basically just a little bit of dialogue thrown in here and there to justify/explain your next shooting spree. Bioshock is one of two games I've played in my life where I actually cared as much about the story as the gameplay. The other was the original Deus Ex for PC.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 24, 2007)

Jack Skellington said:


> I totally recommend Uncharted and Ratchet and Clank for the PS3. Great games that seem to be getting overlooked.




we downloaded the Uncharted trial havent tried it yet and i wholly agree about Ratchet and clank. It is such a fun humorous game. We rented it and plan to buy it in January. Uncharted does look good too


----------



## Tooz (Dec 24, 2007)

Grove is KING.


That is all.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 24, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> Is Uncharted for the 360 too?



It's a PS3 exclusive. The game is by Naughty Dog of Jak and Daxter fame.


----------



## Fascinita (Dec 25, 2007)

I'm thrilled to report that I received a Game Cube from my brother as a Christmas present. I am so excited to be able to play Mario Party now. I still have to purchase the game(s) itself/themselves, however.

Thanks for your recommendation, Jack Skellington.

My brother reports that he purchased Guitar Hero III for his kids.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

Divals said:


> I've been playing Neverwinter Nights (the original) constantly until this week, when my chipset fan died. Woe is me...
> 
> =Divals


Awww, poor fan... 

I'm still playing NWN... Where were you as you had to stop?


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 26, 2007)

Matthew said:


> Im totally addicted to Elder Scrolls - Oblivion .....there is so much to do and I need to do it all.



<3
Very fun game, I'm still nowhere near completeing it.

Today with extra money I got from Christmas I might buy a game for once, I haven't in ages. I'm pretty much gonna flip a coin between Bioshock and Mass Effect. I've been wanting to get back into gaming, I think either of those would really bring my interest back.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Awww, poor fan...
> 
> I'm still playing NWN... Where were you as you had to stop?



I'm about halfway through chapter 2. I'm not sure exactly where, I'm doing side quests and leveling up. Hopefully the fan will be here soon and I can get back to the game


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

I had been hunting werewolves, lately...

Gotta get some more leveling done, though... Met a "dead" wizard (or magician) that is a bit too strong... (a sidequest, though). 
I think I'll try to find that young boy, next... (though something tells me that this boy could be dangerous...)


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I had been hunting werewolves, lately...
> 
> Gotta get some more leveling done, though... Met a "dead" wizard (or magician) that is a bit too strong... (a sidequest, though).
> I think I'll try to find that young boy, next... (though something tells me that this boy could be dangerous...)



I'm not sure which young boy you mean, I guess I haven't gotten that one yet. Yeah, the lich is crazy hard, you should be like level 15 AT LEAST before you take him on, or so I've been told. I've done three of the werewolves I think, I still have the big one to go after...

=Divals


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 26, 2007)

Divals said:


> I'm not sure which young boy you mean, I guess I haven't gotten that one yet. Yeah, the lich is crazy hard, you should be like level 15 AT LEAST before you take him on, or so I've been told. I've done three of the werewolves I think, I still have the big one to go after...
> 
> =Divals


Er... Lich? I think I got that one already... Is he somehow connected to the archeaologists on the east road?
I'm still on my way to level 12... But I guess it has a lot to do what you chose as your class(es)...

The guy I'm talking about being too strong for me "lies" in a cemetary outside Luskan, he's a member of the Arkane Brotherhood, if I remember right...

But it might possibly be right that you won't get this guy before you reach level 15... I wish I'd find some stronger armors somewhere...


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 26, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Er... Lich? I think I got that one already... Is he somehow connected to the archeaologists on the east road?
> I'm still on my way to level 12... But I guess it has a lot to do what you chose as your class(es)...
> 
> The guy I'm talking about being too strong for me "lies" in a cemetary outside Luskan, he's a member of the Arkane Brotherhood, if I remember right...
> ...



No, the archaeologists give you the mission with the ogres and suchlike. Yeah, you're talking about the same guy as me, isn't he a lich? (a lich being an undead mage)

What class are you playing? I'm a sorcerer, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 26, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> <3
> Very fun game, I'm still nowhere near completeing it.
> 
> Today with extra money I got from Christmas I might buy a game for once, I haven't in ages. I'm pretty much gonna flip a coin between Bioshock and Mass Effect. I've been wanting to get back into gaming, I think either of those would really bring my interest back.



Bioshock = Best game ever.

Seriously; I'm a bit of a video game snob. I never truly had a favorite game until I played Bioshock.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Divals said:


> No, the archaeologists give you the mission with the ogres and suchlike. Yeah, you're talking about the same guy as me, isn't he a lich? (a lich being an undead mage)
> 
> What class are you playing? I'm a sorcerer, if I recall correctly.


I'm not quite sure if he's really undead...

I'm playing a combo of three classes...

Level 4 Fighter
Level 4 Rogue
Level 3 Ranger

These are my recent stats, the Ranger class will get the next level upgrade... (I hope I translated the classes right...)

My companion is this rogue Halfling you meet first in the Hall of Justice in Neverwinter... Tomy Undergallows (trying to translate the german name...)

Besides, it makes sense to stick to the same companion... They all have a story of themselves, as you may have noticed. And they have a sidequest in every chapter, it seems, where you can get a reward (don't know about the other mercenaries, though...).


----------



## Mathias (Dec 27, 2007)

I got Call of Duty 4 and Bioshock for Christmas. I've been playing COD 4 more than Bioshock but they're both incredible games.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 27, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm not quite sure if he's really undead...
> 
> I'm playing a combo of three classes...
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've stuck with Tomi as well. He amuses me, and picks locks... fun times. Though now that I'm in the second chapter I'm trying to get the other guys to tell their stories too.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, Tomi is cool, he can pick the locks I can't...
And there is this ring you get from him in the first chapter... It gets more powerful with each solved sidequest you get from Tomi...
There is just one thing I somehow don't understand about him... In the german version, he sometimes exclaims "Down with the Halflings!". How does this match with him being one? 

Have you tried that bard-girl? She seems to be a little clumsy.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Yeah, Tomi is cool, he can pick the locks I can't...
> And there is this ring you get from him in the first chapter... It gets more powerful with each solved sidequest you get from Tomi...
> There is just one thing I somehow don't understand about him... In the german version, he sometimes exclaims "Down with the Halflings!". How does this match with him being one?
> 
> Have you tried that bard-girl? She seems to be a little clumsy.



Yup, I got the ring but it's not a lot of use to me being a sorcerer. Eh well. Yeah, that does seem kind of weird. In the english version he says 'here comes Halfling death,' sounds like a bad translation of that.

I haven't actually gone questing with anyone but Tomi yet.

Side note: in Neverwinter, some of the thug-type cannon fodder bad guys yell "I'll spill your guts" as they rush to attack you... but I swear it sounds like they're saying "I'll smell your goats"... :huh:

=Divals


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 28, 2007)

I've been playing Super Mario Galaxy and Lego Star Wars on the wii with my son. He takes the remote part and I take care of the direction with the numchuck. 

Nintendo is so smart! Everybody was doubting them when they came out with this system but they were totally onto something. I have absolutely no desire to get a PS3 at all...not even for the new GTA jammie.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Dec 28, 2007)

Matthew said:


> Im totally addicted to Elder Scrolls - Oblivion .....there is so much to do and I need to do it all.


You should check out the YouTube videos that people have made for that game. There was one I saw where someone made it rain 10,000 watermelons then blew them all up. There was another where someone made dominoes out of everything and made it run through a whole building using books, swords, people, knives, chairs, etc.


----------



## Jester (Dec 28, 2007)

I got Mass Effect for christmas and I just started playing today. I must say it's a really great game so far. Pretty interesting story and visually it's beautiful, it's amazing how far games have come.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2007)

Divals said:


> Yup, I got the ring but it's not a lot of use to me being a sorcerer. Eh well. Yeah, that does seem kind of weird. In the english version he says 'here comes Halfling death,' sounds like a bad translation of that.
> 
> I haven't actually gone questing with anyone but Tomi yet.
> 
> ...


Lol... Well, sometimes people have interesting ways to pronounce words...

Indeed... sounds like a messed up translation of that...

In the german version they often shout that they will pull out your entrails...  Well, usually, their head was off before they could do me any harm...

Don't you think that the improvements that are given by this ring would suit a sorcerer, too? They are not only useful for picking locks and stuff...


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Lol... Well, sometimes people have interesting ways to pronounce words...
> 
> Indeed... sounds like a messed up translation of that...
> 
> ...



I don't actually remember what the ring does... however, it's one of the best magic rings I've found through the game, so I do have my character wearing it even if some of the abilities from it don't do me any good.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, it gives you a bonus on your skillfulness (dunno how it is called in the english version, but I think you may be able to figure out what it is...) and you get a bonus on lockpicking and defuse traps... Shouldn't be a big problem, I think...
Besides, I changed my companion... chose Linu La'neral. She may be inbelievably clumsy in normal life, but her abilities as a cleric are great.

*Goes back to the Lastharbor area...*


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Dec 30, 2007)

Ryan said:


> Bioshock = Best game ever.
> 
> Seriously; I'm a bit of a video game snob. I never truly had a favorite game until I played Bioshock.



That's what I ended up buying.
It's so clever!
Love the whole stab at Ayn Rand which is basically the whole premise of the game.
"Andrew Ryan" gave me the giggles when I heard his name, and your buddy Atlas.
Love the story so far, very very good.
Plus, it has a really good sense of humor mixed in as well.
It's pretty gruesome though, I'm a teensy bit squeamish, and it's just so detailed.
Freaks me out a bit.
But I think it's fantastic.


----------



## Jasminium (Dec 31, 2007)

I received got Bioshock for Christmas and I love it. The storyline is just awesome. I'm a big fan of horror, and don't scare easily but this still managed to creep me out a little. 
I'm really excited about the next couple months though. I've bee waiting a long time for Super Smash Bros. Brawl, and that should be coming soon (crossing fingers). I'm all over Burnout Paradise and Condemned 2.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Dec 31, 2007)

I just finished Call of Duty 4. It is pretty, but way too short.


----------



## Falling Boy (Dec 31, 2007)

pdgujer148 said:


> I just finished Call of Duty 4. It is pretty, but way too short.



Agreed. I couldnt believe how quickly I finished it. I have now restarted on the harder level. And playing some deathmatches online. I feel I need to get my moneys worth. I am used to WOW so I suppose most games will probably be short to me! I am on my way to pick up either Mass Effect or Bioshock today haven't decided which.


----------



## bexy (Dec 31, 2007)

*guitar hero 3 and mario and sonic at olympic games, both knacker me lol*


----------



## Count Zero (Dec 31, 2007)

I've been playing the game S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow Over Chernobyl for a while now, and I am absolutely in love with this game. If you're into shooters, check this one out. It's quite different from any other one I've played. Imagine the free-roaming of Oblivion except in Russian wasteland with guns. And A.I. that kicks your ass a lot.

Also playing Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines. There's just something about a game that lets you be a vampire in modern-day L.A. that kicks ass...


----------



## Jester (Dec 31, 2007)

Falling Boy said:


> Agreed. I couldnt believe how quickly I finished it. I have now restarted on the harder level. And playing some deathmatches online. I feel I need to get my moneys worth. I am used to WOW so I suppose most games will probably be short to me! I am on my way to pick up either Mass Effect or Bioshock today haven't decided which.



Honestly you can't lose if your choice is between Bioshock and Mass Effect. Both are really beautiful games with amazing (and long) storylines. 

After beating both I'd say those are my two favorite recent games out there, so really choose one or choose the other, it doesn't matter because in the long run it's going to be good.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 31, 2007)

I just started playing FEAR: Perseus Mandate. It's even creepier than the original...


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I spent most of last week playing Rock Band with my nephews and brothers. I've figured out that I kick ass on drums, but make a lousy lead guitar, and my days as lead singer are numbered, although I totally rock Vasoline, Black Hole Sun and Suffragette City.


----------



## Tad (Dec 31, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> I spent most of last week playing Rock Band with my nephews and brothers. I've figured out that I kick ass on drums, but make a lousy lead guitar, and my days as lead singer are numbered, although I totally rock Vasoline, Black Hole Sun and Suffragette City.



For some reason I can totally imagine you _rocking_ Suffragette City!


----------



## Dravenhawk (Dec 31, 2007)

I did some hardcore EQ raiding back in the day and fiddled around with Vanguard and WoW. I cant see why so many game companies want to clone WoW. I personaly liked the architecture of the original pre-Luclin release of EQ with its highly involved levels of multi-player interdependency. I also really liked the way EQ handled thier death peanalty where when you died you would lose exp or even your level. This put a level of fear and challenge in the gameplay that the designers of WoW so sadly overlooked. EQ played so much like the old school book and board version of D&D I readilly fell in love with it. WoW is streamlined and has a fast tempo but I feel the game lacks the overall interpersonal immersion as to progress through most of the leveling content you do not need friends and thier quest journal had only a 20 quest capacity which always seemed tiny to me. I really did like the fast tempo of WoW compared to the deadtime you would spend waiting around for magic and health to regen in EQ. I would probabally play WoW just because it is so popular if I had a buddy who was on the same time I was and we could hook up. I like what they are doing with games these days and I hope they create a game that follows in the roots of old D&D and AD&D.

Dravenhawk


----------



## Foolish Fool (Dec 31, 2007)

i'm currently rocking Sonic Rush Adventure on my DS.
it's not as good as the first Sonic Rush, though. oh, there's plenty of classic, super fast, 2D Sonic goodness, but there's a lot of unnecessary BS between levels.
walking around talking to NPCs to collect information is nice for an RPG, but it's the last thing i want to do when playing Sonic.
overly long-winded and downright boring text only story scenes are not what i want from a Sonic game, either.

the fun parts of the game (levels, boss fights, touch screen sailing elements) are all fun, but the game throws in too much crap in between.

for a Sonic game, this one's pretty slow to get to the pay off.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 31, 2007)

In my opinion, the Sonic series should have stopped at Sonic & Knuckles, since it all went downhill from there and sold out to the furries.

Although, BioWare is making a Sonic RPG for DS soon.

Right now for me? Team Fortress 2, Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, and a trusty NES Emulator.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Dec 31, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> In my opinion, the Sonic series should have stopped at Sonic & Knuckles, since it all went downhill from there and sold out to the furries.


XD
i agree with the fact that Sonic Team sold out to the furries.
but to stop the series after S&K? i disagree.
you seem to forget the Sonic Advance series. and Sonic Rush (1). absolute classic, no BS, no filler super fast 2D action.
however, Sonic Rush Adventure has me worried. i mean, sure, the core gameplay is wonderful. but there's a lot of crap cushioning it.
Sonic Team seems to have a habit of making games that say "the old 2D games are the best things we've ever done, but hey! we can do other things, too! like completely butcher 3D gameplay! and make a bunch of crazy, stupid spin-offs!"
i think they need to seriously step back and realize why gamers like Sonic in the first place.
Sonic Rush (1) was like a total adrenaline shot to the series' heart. they seemed to be getting back on track, but after SRA, i'm worried.
*sigh*

(oh, and i've got good expectations for BioWare's DS game.)


----------



## Foolish Fool (Dec 31, 2007)

oh, Contra 4. i HATE this game.
it's HARD! like, "shove your DS down your friend's throat and inject him with an ipecac enema out of spite" hard.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 31, 2007)

I got a Dual Shock 3 for Christmas so I've been re-playing a bunch of my PS3 games. Rumble rules!


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 31, 2007)

Divals said:


> I just started playing FEAR: Perseus Mandate. It's even creepier than the original...



I will have to add that to my "list of items to buy .... eventually ...."
I have not played F.E.A.R. in a while. I always play it at night time with all the lights off, and the volume all the way up. So I get enough creeped out to turn it off and move on to a different game.  Excellent game...


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 1, 2008)

I've been playing the crap out of Portal recently. I mainly picked up the game to figure out what all the "The Cake is a Lie" stuff was about and now I can't put it down. 

And "Still Alive" is one of the best video game songs EVER. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjGfgV7rJHI


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 1, 2008)

Count Zero said:


> I've been playing the crap out of Portal recently. I mainly picked up the game to figure out what all the "The Cake is a Lie" stuff was about and now I can't put it down.
> 
> And "Still Alive" is one of the best video game songs EVER. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjGfgV7rJHI



Have I lied to you? I mean, in this room? Trust me. Leave that thing alone.

=Divals


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Jan 9, 2008)

Been playing it a lot, and the extraction point expansion. The first time through, playing it in the dark, made my toes curl and gave me goosebumps. if you like being scared ****less and nearly having a heart attack while playing video games, it's a good game for you. I had to turn on the lights for awhile before I could get to sleep when I first started playing it. I don't take fright easily, but I jumped many a time after getting immersed. I'm a fan, and I recommend it. Just don't be like me and play with the lights off in a silent room, because you might have a heart attack. Seriously. I thought I might. Good game.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 9, 2008)

Currently playing Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. Absolutely the game play and overall schematics of the game. My cats seem to love it to because they only ever lick the computer screen when I'm playing that game.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm going old school! We don't have the money for that Resistance: Fall of man!

I got that Chrono Trigger! :wubu:


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 9, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm going old school! We don't have the money for that Resistance: Fall of man!
> 
> I got that Chrono Trigger! :wubu:


for my money, Chrono Trigger is way better than Resistance.
seriously, Chrono Trigger is the BEST RPG i've ever played. and one of the best games of ANY genre.
do you honestly have the original SNES version? or the PS1 re-release?
cuz if you have the original SNES version, i TOTALLY hate you so hard right now. :blink:


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jan 9, 2008)

I've been told to play Chrono Trigger lately, and with all the awesome comments about the game I'm quite excited about finding it. Just have to find it and then buy it. =P


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 9, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> for my money, Chrono Trigger is way better than Resistance.



I don't know. Resistance is pretty sweet. Especially after the rumble patch.


----------



## DoctorBreen (Jan 9, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I just finished Call of Duty 4. It is pretty, but way too short.



I'm on the last level, I set it on hardened so it would be more of a challenge. I haven't been playing on it much this week, with revision and other things to do.

I was just on CNC Generals: Zero Hour. Love the online.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 9, 2008)

I finished Call of Duty 4. The ending is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Alias Registration (Jan 9, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I don't know. Resistance is pretty sweet. Especially after the rumble patch.


NO. classics are always better.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 9, 2008)

Alias Registration said:


> NO. classics are always better.



_The Legend of Zelda_, the first one for the NES, was a very good game.

_Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_, however, is a masterpiece; and if I had to select just one of the two it's _just barely _outdone by its predecessor, _A Link to the Past_- but even that's a close call that I won't state with absolute certainty. Both are far better than the original was.

This does not mean that the original was a bad game, but to say that they're always better is... well, it's a damned fool blanket statement.


----------



## KuroBara (Jan 10, 2008)

Chrono Trigger is awesome, especially for people burned out/unimpressed with Final Fantasy. I am not one of those people, mind you, but I know some are. As for myself, I have attempted to finish the first Kingdom Hearts, but got sidetracked by my early birthday present, God War II. I stayed up waaay past my bedtime to finish that first boss, and loved every second!! There need to be more men like Kratos. He's the only reason I'm buying a PSP and PS3.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 10, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> _The Legend of Zelda_, the first one for the NES, was a very good game.
> 
> _Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_, however, is a masterpiece; and if I had to select just one of the two it's _just barely _outdone by its predecessor, _A Link to the Past_- but even that's a close call that I won't state with absolute certainty. Both are far better than the original was.
> 
> This does not mean that the original was a bad game, but to say that they're always better is... well, it's a damned fool blanket statement.



What he said. 

Another example, the original Doom is a great classic FPS. But the genre has come a long way since then and there are now far better FPS out there.


----------



## Nerdzilla (Jan 10, 2008)

My only game being played on my PC right now is City of Villains - I used to play City of Heroes but I think Lord Helmet said it best when he said "evil will always triumph because good is dumb!"

Much fun!


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 14, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> _The Legend of Zelda_, the first one for the NES, was a very good game.
> 
> _Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time_, however, is a masterpiece; and if I had to select just one of the two it's _just barely _outdone by its predecessor, _A Link to the Past_- but even that's a close call that I won't state with absolute certainty. Both are far better than the original was.
> 
> This does not mean that the original was a bad game, but to say that they're always better is... well, it's a damned fool blanket statement.



good analogy. 
however, in a lot of cases (thought not nearly all), classics are better than modern games. take the Mega Man and Sonic franchises, for example.
there's also the argument that sequels aren't always better than the one before it. Virtua Fighter 1 vs. Virtua Fighter 2 come to mind...

by the way, TOTALLY disagree with you about OoT vs. LttP. LttP is a killer game, for sure. amazing, really. but OoT is nearly flawless.
furthermore, i will totally go out on a limb here, and say that Link's Awakening is TWICE the game that Link to the Past is. yeah, i said it. and i'll hold that statement until my dying day.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 14, 2008)

I have been thoroughly involved in doing every teeny thing i possibly can in the new Ratchet and Clank. I know the end of the game is near but I am drawing it out as much as i possibly can 

then i'll start to retackle Mario Galaxy.. i havent played that all year!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 14, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I have been thoroughly involved in doing every teeny thing i possibly can in the new Ratchet and Clank. I know the end of the game is near but I am drawing it out as much as i possibly can
> 
> then i'll start to retackle Mario Galaxy.. i havent played that all year!



Ratchet and Clank is awesome! I've played three of the games. They are always so much fun. I get a kick out of upgrading the weapons! 

And I just finished Chrono Trigger ending one out of 14! lol


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 14, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Ratchet and Clank is awesome! I've played three of the games. They are always so much fun. I get a kick out of upgrading the weapons!


Secret Agent Clank hits the PSP this year.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 14, 2008)

I am eying up a PSP for the ratchet and clank games


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 14, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> good analogy.
> however, in a lot of cases (thought not nearly all), classics are better than modern games. take the Mega Man and Sonic franchises, for example.
> there's also the argument that sequels aren't always better than the one before it. Virtua Fighter 1 vs. Virtua Fighter 2 come to mind...



Classics may have more depth to them than modern games, I can agree with that, and some might play a bit better. I know that I greatly prefer the simpler mechanics of, say, _Street Fighter II_ to the more complex mechanics of the recent games in the series, because with regard to fighting games I'm not serious enough to invest enough time to master the systems (parry, dozen-hit-combos, etc.) so that they are of use to me.

I just stand by my statement that it's not _always _the case that classics are better.



> by the way, TOTALLY disagree with you about OoT vs. LttP. LttP is a killer game, for sure. amazing, really. but OoT is nearly flawless.



OoT is a definite work of art, and I could go on and on about its virtues. The same goes, though, for LttP, and I can't pick one of the two. I'm not saying that one's far better than the other, 'cause I'm still undecided on that.

If you disregard the superficial elements, such as music and graphics, you're left with two games that are incredibly similar. OoT has a gameplay system that makes the best of its new abilities, and the three-dimensional aspect of it adds a lot to the gameplay and makes for some incredibly creative and inspired dungeons and environments. LttP is, in its own way, equally rich in ambience and environment, and has more dungeons, more bosses, and therefore more strategies. 

OoT is definitely a more interesting and engaging experience, and its graphics are far better than its predecessor. However, there's something about LttP that makes me reluctant to say that it is a lesser game.

Also, you know something that LttP didn't have? NAVI. That alone keeps it in the running, if you ask me.



> furthermore, i will totally go out on a limb here, and say that Link's Awakening is TWICE the game that Link to the Past is. yeah, i said it. and i'll hold that statement until my dying day.



I don't know that I totally agree with that, but I'll be damned if it isn't an underrated title.


----------



## Mathias (Jan 15, 2008)

My PSP is broken and I don't have a warranty. :doh: Is getting another one throygh E-bay a safe bet?


----------



## Falling Boy (Jan 15, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> I'm going old school! We don't have the money for that Resistance: Fall of man!
> 
> I got that Chrono Trigger! :wubu:





You are the man. That was and still is one of my favorite games of all time. I liked Chrono Cross too but it was nowhere near the perfection of chrono trigger. 

BTW I picked up Bioshock and am currently in the midst of it and it rules I must say. Creepy as hell I love it! And still getting my money of out CoD4 by going at it against others on XBOX live.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 15, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I am eying up a PSP for the ratchet and clank games



The PSP is a great handheld but If you only want it for Ratchet and Clank you might want to pass on it for now. Ratchet and Clank Size Matters is going to be released on the PS2 shortly leaving Secret Agent Clank as the only exclusive. In Secret Agent Clank you also don't play as Ratchet. The characters are Quark and Clank.

Size Matters PS2

http://www.ebgames.com/product.asp?product_id=281859


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 15, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> My PSP is broken and I don't have a warranty. :doh: Is getting another one throygh E-bay a safe bet?



That's where I got mine, and I got a really good deal too... but it depends from one seller to the next generally.

=Divals


----------



## James (Jan 15, 2008)

so... I just finished geeking out to Assassins Creed... 

wtf was going on with that ending?


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got all these great new games for 360 but all I play is skate.

I just can't see myself getting tired of finding random spots and making videos, so Assassin's Creed and DiRT will just have to wait.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 15, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> OoT is definitely a more interesting and engaging experience, and its graphics are far better than its predecessor. However, there's something about LttP that makes me reluctant to say that it is a lesser game.
> 
> Also, you know something that LttP didn't have? NAVI. That alone keeps it in the running, if you ask me.


i agree that LttP is a really great atmospheric title. it still gives off feelings of grandeur and wonder to this day, 4 console installments later.
but, you are right. OoT is more engaging and immersive. 10 years later (man, i'm getting old), this game can still evoke atmosphere, emotion, wonder, joy, and thoughts of "holy crap, this game world is HUGE!" more than any other game i've played. even more than LoZ: TP.

...and Navi isn't THAT bad. seriously. it's not like she's chattering every second.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 15, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> ...and Navi isn't THAT bad. seriously. it's not like she's chattering every second.



You must've only had the sound on during boss battles.

ETA: And emotion, definitely very strong in OoT, but there was at least one scene in LttP that was so strongly moving, and it still gets to me every time I play it. It's just a brief bit, and it's not necessary to go through the entire thing, but if you do... wow.

I'd say that it's about on par with finding out who a couple of the sages are in OoT. Not the forest sage, though; that stands as one of the only scenes in a video game that left me incredibly shocked and saddened.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Jan 16, 2008)

Well I purchased a PS3 recently...and these are the games I have so far:


Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction (playing the most)

Resistance: Fall of Man 

Ninja Gaiden Sigma

The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion

I look forward to LittleBigPlanet, GTA 4, Final Fantasy XIII, Resident Evil and Silent Hill 5 and a few more titles. I'd also like to see another installment for Dragon Quest. 

I am not too thrilled with the huge focus on all of the sports and _generic _first person shooter games coming out. This was _one_ reason why I wasn't too inspired to purchase a PS3 upon release. The list of games was not an incentive.

I am game freak all around...whether it relates to board, card, casual, console, table, puzzle, word, whatever. I'm obsessive in each category.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You must've only had the sound on during boss battles.
> 
> ETA: And emotion, definitely very strong in OoT, but there was at least one scene in LttP that was so strongly moving, and it still gets to me every time I play it. It's just a brief bit, and it's not necessary to go through the entire thing, but if you do... wow.
> 
> I'd say that it's about on par with finding out who a couple of the sages are in OoT. Not the forest sage, though; that stands as one of the only scenes in a video game that left me incredibly shocked and saddened.


in LttP, you mean the Flute Boy scene?
i found Saria saying goodbye to Link in OoT to be more depressing.

as far as emotionally moving scenes in the Zelda series, Link's Awakening has them all beat.
first, there's the really sweet scene with Marin and Link on the beach. 
then there's the big reveal in the Southern Face Shrine.
then there's the ending. damn, that ending was depressing.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 16, 2008)

Lately Ive been playing Fable...I wasnt sure how to think of it in the begining. The graphics were poop, but hey...its an older game. And some of the 'plot' in the begining was so-so. 
But this game completely makes up for it by allowing you to be as evil (or boringly good..) as you damn well please. I love this game and am so hooked on it. 
Great character customization, quests, in game choices...(I left a beggar to a balvorine...hehehe...)


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Jan 16, 2008)

i've been playing alot of ps3 lately. skate, madden 08, call of duty 4 and smackdown vs raw 08. but ever now and then i still play runescape on pc.

if you have a ps3 add me, my psn id is six60six


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 16, 2008)

After a long hiatus, one of my favorite games is back in action - Age of Conflict: Strife. It's a text-based internet game, based on Medieval/fantasy military. I consider it Warcraft without graphics, though I suppose it's nothing like that. It takes a while to get used to (even for me, since it was down for almost a year and a half), but having played it for about 2 years before that, I'm very happy to see it start up again.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 17, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> After a long hiatus, one of my favorite games is back in action - Age of Conflict: Strife. It's a text-based internet game, based on Medieval/fantasy military. I consider it Warcraft without graphics, though I suppose it's nothing like that. It takes a while to get used to (even for me, since it was down for almost a year and a half), but having played it for about 2 years before that, I'm very happy to see it start up again.



RPGs are so wonderful aren't they?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jan 17, 2008)

I got a Nintendo DS for xmas and with a the game Hotel Dusk. It started out kinda slow, but James and I have been playing it the past few night before we pass out and its getting very interesting. Although managed to get us kicked out twice!


----------



## DoctorBreen (Jan 17, 2008)

Recently finished Call of Duty 4 on hard, replaying Final Fantasy XII.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 17, 2008)

Candy_Coated_Clown said:


> Well I purchased a PS3 recently...and these are the games I have so far:
> 
> 
> Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction (playing the most)
> ...



I fully agree on the overemphasis on sports games. I want some good action adventure games. I am still thoroughly enjoying Ratchet and Clank though


----------



## chublover350 (Jan 17, 2008)

i have been playing hellgate:london and crysis a TON!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 17, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got a Nintendo DS for xmas and with a the game Hotel Dusk. It started out kinda slow, but James and I have been playing it the past few night before we pass out and its getting very interesting. Although managed to get us kicked out twice!


Hotel Dusk is... strange. interesting, though. the game tells a good story.
and the artistic style reminds me of the "Take on Me" video. 

to anyone with a DS:
if you enjoy puzzles, Picross DS is a MUST. it's deep, fun, and totally addicting. plus you can create puzzles and trade 'em online!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 18, 2008)

Superstar Mode in Madden 08 is so much fun now that I sort of got into it. Because I always manage to screw up that bench reps minigame and wind up with a MLB who has a 0 strength rating I decided to play as a member of the rookie class. 

I settled on Dwayne Bowe, first game of the season was going great for about a half when I was all about beasting defenders and scoring three touchdowns off of quick outs and curls. Then reality struck, Damon Huard threw five pick-sixes, Eddie Kennison played like a complete punk and whiffed on every block assignment while Herm Edwards decided to run the fourth quarter comeback attempt with playcalling so conservative he might as well taken a knee for the last ten minutes.

Post game I trash the coaches, my teammates and demand a trade. The Ravens pick me up so I demand another trade, landing me on the Vikings and saddling me with a reputation as a conceited ass a game into my NFL career. 

Awesome.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay, I downloaded the new Turok demo off of Playstation Network tonight. It took over four bloody hours and then another five minutes to install it and after all that, it wasn't even that good. Didn't even support rumble. What's up with that? 

The first Turok on the N64 totally rocked. After that they just can't seem to really get it right.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 18, 2008)

I've been constantly playing Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare on xbox live


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 18, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I got a Nintendo DS for xmas.....



I am TOTALLY envious... I wanted a DS for the longest...


----------



## MissMirandaRae (Jan 18, 2008)

im not to advanced my still favorite game for at least the last 6 years is Pharaoh for the PC


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 21, 2008)

My Sis lent me her copy of Guitar Hero Rocks the 80s so I've been playing that today. I've been playing it with my PS3 gamepad because her PS2 guitar doesn't work on the PS3. 

I finally got to see what's everyone been talking about. It's kinda fun. Maybe not shooting Zombies and Aliens fun, but still pretty cool. So far I've beaten the easy mode and nearly all of medium. I've also unlocked the bonus Grim Reaper character and fish guitar.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 21, 2008)

I just started playing Dungeon Keeper II again. I have too much fun with the game. "It's good to be bad."


----------



## ~da rev~ (Jan 21, 2008)

I don't like to bring this up usually, but I AM the Guitar Hero.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 21, 2008)

Been addicted to Dead Rising. Awesome friggin' game. Must .. unlock .. megabuster ..


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 21, 2008)

the new Advance Wars comes out today. that oughta keep me busy for a few months. :smitten:


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 21, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> I just started playing Dungeon Keeper II again. I have too much fun with the game. "It's good to be bad."



Dungeon Keeper 2 rocks! I loved being able to smack your creatures if they weren't working hard enough (or if you just wanted to be mean to them).

My preorder for No More Heroes comes in tomorrow. Man, I can't wait to get my hands on that game!


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 23, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> the new Advance Wars comes out today. that oughta keep me busy for a few months. :smitten:


oh, the heartbreak!
i cancelled my preorder and didn't by Advance Wars DoR after all. not after reading the reviews. they stripped away nearly all of my favorite features from the previous game -- war room mode, survival mode, unlockable multiplayer maps, dual screen battles.
basically the game is just a story mode and versus mode.  if i want that, i'll play Fire Emblem.
 i'm sad now.


----------



## RevolOggerp (Jan 26, 2008)

I've been playing "Ages of War" online. It's a flash game where you build soldiers and turrents, while trying to defend your base and attacking their base. As you gain experience points, you are given the opportunity to evolve to a more advanced army... cavemen... knights... swordsmen... soldiers... and spacemen.

I'm thinking about going back to _Command & Conquer: Generals_ soon.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 26, 2008)

Anybody have both Guitar Hero and Rock Band. How do they compare and how is Rock Band's solo player campaign?


----------



## James (Jan 27, 2008)

I discovered that I had Townsmen 4 on my cell the other day. I seem to have problems keeping my monks alive but apart from that its a decent waste of a few mins....


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 27, 2008)

Europa Universalis 3 and Company of Heroes [with OF] at the moment. Both excellent.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 27, 2008)

I just picked up Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner. It's quite interesting, kind of reminds me of Pokemon meets Dating Sim meets Devil May Cry... Also I'm still playing STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl, which is exceptionally creepy, especially since it's relatively firmly rooted in reality.

=Divals


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm still wandering (and sometimes wondering) around in Faerûn...


----------



## Count Zero (Jan 28, 2008)

Divals said:


> I just picked up Shin Megami Tensei: Devil Summoner. It's quite interesting, kind of reminds me of Pokemon meets Dating Sim meets Devil May Cry... Also I'm still playing STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl, which is exceptionally creepy, especially since it's relatively firmly rooted in reality.
> 
> =Divals



If you liked Devil Summoner, you should try Persona 3 (it's from the Shin Megami series). Interesting balance of being a high school kid during the day (tests, girlfriends, etc.) and fighting demons at night. I've been glued to Civilization 4: Beyond the Sword recently. I'm a sucker for Sid Meier's games.

For the Half-Life fans, here's a video of an eight-year-old's Half-Life 2 fan fiction animated using Garry's Mod. I just found it hilarious:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHxyZaZlaOs&eurl=http://kotaku.com/


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 28, 2008)

I've been trying to find a copy, but the cheapest I can find it for is $40... and being unemployed that's a bit out of my price range.

=Divals


----------



## Foolish Fool (Feb 5, 2008)

here's a question:
what's the most money you've ever paid for a game (above $60)?
was it a collector's edition package, or a rare gem you had to buy online?


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 5, 2008)

The most I've ever paid for a game was $55, I think. It was the Halo 2 Collector's Edition, pre-ordered. I generally try to pay no more than $20 or $30 though.

=Divals


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 9, 2008)

I paid a shade over $60 for the Xbox Doom 3 Collector's Edition. It came in a shiny metal box.

I'm a whore for any game that has some kind of special stuff thrown in. Heck, Bully came with a dodgeball. Now *that* is good marketing!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 9, 2008)

I think paid around $90 for Shadows of the Empire for the N64 when it first was released. When people complain about the average price for a new release 360 and PS3 game being $60 I think they are forgetting how beastly expensive cartridge games were. I'm pretty sure I paid around that for Final Fantasy 2 and 3 and Phantasy Star 4 when they were released too.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 9, 2008)

I paid $60 for the Special Edtion of Resident evil 4. It came with a booklet detailing the backstory of the series and pictures of some of the characters, I believe.


----------



## Blondzilla (Feb 9, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Anybody have both Guitar Hero and Rock Band. How do they compare and how is Rock Band's solo player campaign?



I have both of these! Rockband's solo player campaign sucks it.. it is NOTHING like the band world tour (which you do have to play with a minimum of two players) its actually kind of boring in a way.. after you play the number of required songs, it just tells you a new venue opened and its all just a list and your scroll down it.. just one page.. which bits.. but, you do unlock a ton of free clothes and gear which is nice.. but other then that, its not too exciting.. gutiar hero 3's solo campaign is rockin, its awesome.. you get to battle against tom morello (whom i hate) and slash.. i hope i am not queen spoiler on this for you sorry lol anyways, guitar hero isn't bad on the single player campagin, it is way more satisfying then rockbands by far.

If you don't have someone to play rockband with on a normal basis, its not worth buying it just for the single player action (unless you have xboxlive buddies..its fun to play online with other..we do that all the time).. Its actually introduced me to a lot of songs I didn't know, didn't care about and couldn't stand and made me listen to and like them better, thats for sure lol
plus the download content so far seems pretty cool, I haven't bought any new songs yet, but i am planning to within this week.. you can use the songs you bought in the game, they become part of the world tour and solo modes, so thats hot..

anyways.. sorry for the babble fest lol I hope my rant helped some what!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 9, 2008)

Blondzilla said:


> anyways.. sorry for the babble fest lol I hope my rant helped some what!



You weren't babbling at all. The info was lots of help. Thanks! 

I was thinking about getting just the $60 Rockband game and use it with my GH3 controller if it had a decent single player campaign.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 11, 2008)

Taking a little break from my computer games (And chrono trigger ):
I bought this for five bucks:






I rented this for the second time, because I didn't finish:


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 11, 2008)

GRAW2 and Barkley, Shut up and Jam:Gaiden, which is easily the best RPG vidcon ever made.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Feb 11, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I paid $60 for the Special Edtion of Resident evil 4. It came with a booklet detailing the backstory of the series and pictures of some of the characters, I believe.


PS2 version or NGC version?


----------



## Count Zero (Feb 12, 2008)

I just started playing No More Heroes yesterday. This game definitely marches to the beat of a different drum. Your character (Travis Touchdown) is a sociopathic anime/wrestling otaku, and the whole game seems to have this almost cheerfully nihilistic attitude. All in all, a fun game in my opinion.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 12, 2008)

Count Zero said:


> I just started playing No More Heroes yesterday. This game definitely marches to the beat of a different drum. Your character (Travis Touchdown) is a sociopathic anime/wrestling otaku, and the whole game seems to have this almost cheerfully nihilistic attitude. All in all, a fun game in my opinion.



It's incredibly fun, yeah, and there's some awesome stuff in it, but I think that _Killer 7_ is a far better game with more depth to it.

Basically, I've enjoyed *renting* _No More Heroes_... but I'm glad that I *own* _Killer 7_.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Feb 12, 2008)

call of duty 4, I suck at fps's but my mate who owns a cybercafé talked me into it because you can play as spetznaz, it rocked my socks, I still suck but considering buying it


----------



## Foolish Fool (Feb 12, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> It's incredibly fun, yeah, and there's some awesome stuff in it, but I think that _Killer 7_ is a far better game with more depth to it.
> Basically, I've enjoyed *renting* _No More Heroes_... but I'm glad that I *own* _Killer 7_.



Killer 7 = most underrated game ever.
it's gotta be in my top 10 of all time, if not top 5.

my friend has been raving about N.M.H., but i don't have a Wii, so i'm S.O.L.
oh well. he'll be sorry when i'm playing MGS4 and FFXIII on my PS3.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Feb 12, 2008)

Count Zero said:


> I'm a whore for any game that has some kind of special stuff thrown in. Heck, Bully came with a dodgeball. Now *that* is good marketing!


Professor Layton came with a foam hat.
top that!


----------



## pudgy (Feb 13, 2008)

I just finished playing Mass Effect. Some parts were simply amazing: the massive galaxy, the intuitive dialog system. But there were a lot of annoying things too: LAGTIME CITY, poor equipment management, kinda short story. Definitely a disappointment from Bioware next to Jade Empire and KOTOR. But still worth my time.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 13, 2008)

Been playing Civilization 4 with the Beyond the Sword expansion. It's great...possibly as good as Alpha Centauri gameplay-wise. (None can beat SMAC's flavour, though.)

Also, Team Fortress 2, and Burnout Paradise on the Xbox360. I also play skate. on 360 every now and then.


----------



## Oaksearcher (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I have not played many games for a while, but I am right now involved with the Phoenix Wright series for the DS, which I find quite amusing.


----------



## Foolish Fool (Feb 13, 2008)

i've been spending FAR too much time playing Line Rider.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 13, 2008)

pudgy said:


> I just finished playing Mass Effect.



I really liked Mass Effect. Great story and loads of side quests.


----------



## None (Feb 15, 2008)

Currently playing Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn. Same goodness that is expected of the series.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Feb 17, 2008)

Ok I finally got a chance to get online through my PS3 and set up a user ID and master account.

If anyone is interested in doing a mutual friend add, my username is *AsymptoticFaery*.



What I need is to get a wireless connection going for my PS3 or to get a splitter so that I can simultaneously be online through my computer and console.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 7, 2008)

Dungeon Keeper II. "It's good to be bad."


----------



## James (Mar 7, 2008)

Deus EX

best game ever made.














just thought that needed to be said


----------



## None (Mar 7, 2008)

Just completed Lost Odyssey and Super Paper Mario. Good games.

About to start Devil May Cry 4 (played my friends PS3 version, has the sluttiest costume choice for a female in a long while).


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 7, 2008)

Anyone pick up God of War Chains of Olympus yet? I plain on getting that soon.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 7, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Anyone pick up God of War Chains of Olympus yet? I plain on getting that soon.



I would but my PSP broke.  But hey, now I have a reason to get the Red PSP Chains of Olympus bundle.


----------



## g-squared (Mar 7, 2008)

I just picked up milb 2k8 and it's striaght up filthy, (in a good way), also on sunday I plan to get Super Smash Bros. Brawl and just play it till my eyes bleed


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 7, 2008)

I've heard mixed reviews on chains of olympus. Apparently it's very short, and the level design in the last half is repetitive and boring, reminiscent of the library in halo... but on the other hand, I heard (from the same source) that it's one of the best games on the psp, which is saying something.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 7, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I would but my PSP broke.



Damn, that sucks. Sorry to hear that. Did you have the original or newer thin model?


----------



## Brach311 (Mar 7, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I would but my PSP broke.  But hey, now I have a reason to get the Red PSP Chains of Olympus bundle.



How did you break it? (so i know what not to do to mine...)


----------



## Brach311 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've been playing Half Life Orange Box on PS3. The Portal game on there is one of my favorite puzzle games of all time.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 8, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> How did you break it? (so i know what not to do to mine...)



Slid right off my lap. :doh:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 8, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Damn, that sucks. Sorry to hear that. Did you have the original or newer thin model?



The thin one. This couldn't have happened at a more worse time because my 4 gig Ipod nano is almost full and I would like to get a new one eventually. Now I'll have to choose between the both of them.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 8, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> The thin one.



My Sis has the thin model too. I have the original. The new model is pretty sweet And I am envious of the AV out ports. Don't like the cheap UMD door though.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 12, 2008)

Anyone else psyched for Street Fighter 4?

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/31289.html


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Mar 12, 2008)

I hear StarCraft 2 is coming out soon. Based on some of the new HD content I've seen, it's Zergalicious.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 24, 2008)

I got a new copy of Def Jam Fight for NY. It RAWKS!

"Only way to play Joey's Def Jam Vendetta, for real!" &#9834;


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 24, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Anyone else psyched for Street Fighter 4?
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/31289.html



Looks pretty good. I was getting pissed at the 2d nuthuggers. WUT OMG ITZ GUNNA BE 2.5 D??!?!?!?!? OMG THAT SUX!!!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 24, 2008)

Lego Star Wars...

and I found an abandoned laptop circa 1995 by the dumpster here, wiped it clean, installed Dos Shell 6.2 and put on it the Kings Quest, Leisure Suit Larry, Space Quest and other series


----------



## Mathias (Mar 24, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> I got a new copy of Def Jam Fight for NY. It RAWKS!
> 
> "Only way to play Joey's Def Jam Vendetta, for real!" &#9834;




That's one of my favorite games. Too bad Def Jam Icon was a major step backwards for the series.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 24, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> That's one of my favorite games. Too bad Def Jam Icon was a major step backwards for the series.



Yea. It pissed me off. The director of the game said he thought hip-hop and wrestling didn't mix. Well how many F******* copies of the other games sold? 
Makes you think of hip-hops decline period too. "Let's use aesthetic instead of substance! That works!"


----------



## Mathias (Mar 24, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Yea. It pissed me off. The director of the game said he thought hip-hop and wrestling didn't mix. Well how many F******* copies of the other games sold?
> Makes you think of hip-hops decline period too. "Let's use aesthetic instead of substance! That works!"



Hopefully in the next one Ill be able to pound Souja Boy into the pavement.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 24, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Hopefully in the next one Ill be able to pound Souja Boy into the pavement.



I don't like hip-hop or wrestling, but I might buy the game just for that. He is so bloody annoying...


----------



## None (Mar 25, 2008)

Just finished God of War: Chains of Olympus, and Devil May Cry 4, both were pretty good. Bit short and are certainly not the best of their series.

Started Crisis Core: Final Fantasy VII, excellent so far. Unemployment has a benefit of abundant time to fritter away on pointless escapism.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm playing through Ratchet and Clank Size Matters on the PS2. Other than having dual analog control and rumble (which is nice), I don't see much in the way of "enhancements" over the PSP version. Looks really about the same and the camera is still WAY too close a lot of the time.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 25, 2008)

Divals said:


> I don't like hip-hop or wrestling, but I might buy the game just for that. He is so bloody annoying...



I actually suggest both games to people whom don't like rap if they like fighting, and possibly if there's certain rappers they would like to beat with submissions... or with martial arts... or wrestling.. or street fighting... or kickboxing.. or three of those. lol 

They should make a new one with him in it. People would buy it to see it happen, and I would laugh.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 25, 2008)

I spent much of this past Saturday working toward the "Zombie Genocider" achievement in Dead Rising so I could unlock the Megaman Buster for my second playthrough. Definitely worth the tedium.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've actually been playing Nintendo on an Emulator.....some of those games based on movies are completely out of whack.

I don't remember a pink Arnold fighting dancing amoeba's, blue penguins and red orbs in the movie Predator lol

I'm in the process of finishing Target Renegade....its got the worst graphics I've ever seen and it came out AFTER some games with great ones for the time period.

On PS3, I'm working on Kane and Lynch


----------



## IrishBard (Mar 25, 2008)

no more heroes, a deeply philosophical game, plus, its got loads of laughs. 

previously, mario galaxy


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 25, 2008)

I just picked up Crisis Core. It's soo pretty  Also fun.

=Divals


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 25, 2008)

Is anyone else anxiously awaiting GTA 4 on April fools? My husband is going to stock up on caffeine and stay up all night that night


----------



## Mathias (Mar 25, 2008)

I know Jack Thompson isn't!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 25, 2008)

IrishBard said:


> no more heroes, a deeply philosophical game, plus, its got loads of laughs.



I really enjoyed that game... but it's really, _really _fucked up. I love Suda51's unique ideas, and NMH showcases some of the most "out there" stuff that I've ever seen in gaming.

Also, the best phrase I've heard to describe it is "cheerfully nihilistic".


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying a Wii when my IRS stimulus payment comes in to have my FFXI buds kick my ass at SSBB


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 27, 2008)

Bah on the IRS stimulus payments...

(i.e. Divals didn't make enough to get one.)


----------



## Fairest Epic (Mar 27, 2008)

Ive been playing the usuals: gears, halo, COD4. 
haha...

I'm ready to get into army of two, but i have to wait until a deal goes through with one of my xbox live buds. Theyre buying it for me because they want to be my ingame sugar daddy or something haha. I thought that was funny. Anywho...theyre reserving it at a gamestop near me because i live far away. haha yay! xbox live sugar daddy ftw!

haha. Any one have any good game titles that are out for the 360 right now? ive heard mass effect and timeshift were pretty dang bombdiggity.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 27, 2008)

Fairest Epic said:


> ive heard mass effect and timeshift were pretty dang bombdiggity.



Mass Effect is a great game. I also recommend Bioshock.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 27, 2008)

WEAK! I just found out this morning that GTA 4 is delayed AGAIN until the 29th of April  waaahhhhh

eta: On a side note, has anyone played that Sonic and Mario Olympics game for the Wii? I am thinking about buying it to play with my son and hubby on weekends but dont want to waste my moola..


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 27, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> WEAK! I just found out this morning that GTA 4 is delayed AGAIN until the 29th of April  waaahhhhh
> 
> eta: On a side note, has anyone played that Sonic and Mario Olympics game for the Wii? I am thinking about buying it to play with my son and hubby on weekends but dont want to waste my moola..



what the hell is with the delay? oh well....it should be awesome so its worth the wait I guess


----------



## Nerdzilla (Mar 27, 2008)

Okay, as an aside I finally got my hands on to play a little Team Fortress 2  Soooo much fun and a real blast form the past playing some of the updated "old" maps.

If anyone is in the Uk I recommend at least going to the Omega Sektor once to try out all the awesome games (I was there for a City of Heroes Convention this last weekend)


----------



## Mathias (Mar 27, 2008)

I may go to Wal Mart and pick up some new 360 games. Are there any good fighters for it besides Dead or Alive 4?


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> what the hell is with the delay? oh well....it should be awesome so its worth the wait I guess



i have no idea! It was supposed to be released on Oct 17th. We bought our ps3 like two weeks before in preparation for the release. Then it got delayed to Feb and then April 1st and now the 29th ugh.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 27, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> eta: On a side note, has anyone played that Sonic and Mario Olympics game for the Wii? I am thinking about buying it to play with my son and hubby on weekends but dont want to waste my moola..



It's pretty much agreed that it's a terrible game, since it's made by Sega. Those guys haven't put out a wholly decent game since Sonic Adventure 2.



MattS19 said:


> I may go to Wal Mart and pick up some new 360 games. Are there any good fighters for it besides Dead or Alive 4?



Virtua Fighter 5. The most technical fighter around, IMO.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 27, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I may go to Wal Mart and pick up some new 360 games. Are there any good fighters for it besides Dead or Alive 4?



I've heard good things about Virtua Fighter 5.


----------



## Blanka (Mar 27, 2008)

Smash Bros. Brawl, WoW, Guitar Hero's 1, 2, and 3 are mostly what I've been playing when I have time. I also play alot of old school games such as Street fighter 2 Turbo, among other games, downloaded to my Wii virtual console and on my SNES. Street fighter 2 and Super Mario RPG for the SNES are like my all time favorites and I can't wait for Street fighter 4.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 27, 2008)

I can't wait for Soul Calibur 4. I was shocked when I found out Yoda is rocking the 360 and Vader is on the PS3. Street Fighter OTOH, I have mixed feelings for. I'll wait and see.


----------



## spartan1 (Mar 27, 2008)

on the Xbox 360: 

Mass Effect
Guitar Hero 3
Army of Two
Rainbow Six Vegas 2
Gears of War


----------



## corbinFA (Mar 30, 2008)

super smash brothers brawl for wii. That game is addictive!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 30, 2008)

corbinFA said:


> super smash brothers brawl for wii. That game is addictive!



I want a Wii but my mom won't let me buy one even though I have the money for it.


----------



## corbinFA (Mar 31, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I want a Wii but my mom won't let me buy one even though I have the money for it.



wow, that sucks. What's the deal with your mom?


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 31, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I want a Wii but my mom won't let me buy one even though I have the money for it.



dude, that seriously sucks! sorry about your mom, it's a really fun game system that you can waste short bursts of time with.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 31, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I want a Wii but my mom won't let me buy one even though I have the money for it.



Honestly, it's really not as good or as fun as the hype makes it out to be. I haven't played anything on it since Metroid Prime 3 and Umbrella Chronicles. It's worth it for Nintendo's first party games if you already have a 360 or a PS3. But I could never recommend it as a primary console.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a 360 as well, and all I plan to buy for it are first party titles. (Brawl, Mario Galaxy, Umbrella Chronicles)


----------



## Mathias (Mar 31, 2008)

corbinFA said:


> wow, that sucks. What's the deal with your mom?



"No more videos, Matt! I repeat, no more videos!"

I get so mad with both of my parents sometimes. She doesn't think I need another system, and when I ask why she basically says because I said so. I mean honestly...


----------



## -X- (Apr 1, 2008)

Been on my bro's 360-

- *Oblivion*
- Enchanted Arms
- *Mass Effect*
- *Lost Odyssey*
- *Saint's Row*
- *Call of Duty 4*
- Tenchu Z
- Kengo: Legend of the 9

For the most part, Im done with Enchanted Arms and Oblivion, Enchanted Arms was "ehhh" and Oblivion was great, haven't really gotten into Tenchu or Kengo that much, holding off on them.

Just beat Mass Effect ( after not playing it for a month ) and am working on Lost Odyssey now. Call of Duty I beat and and... Saint's Row I may play after Lost Odyssey or w/e. It's a good game but just been holding off on it.... have those games and accessories but still not my own 360, which will hopefully change soon.. My Gamertag for you 360 people is::

*XSoldierX00*

Some other games I played are Halo 3, Assassin's Creed (rented, havent beaten yet), Smackdown vs. Raw (rented, just liked the create a wrestler system), and Warriors Orochi, which my brother bought.


----------



## -X- (Apr 1, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> "No more videos, Matt! I repeat, no more videos!"
> 
> I get so mad with both of my parents sometimes. She doesn't think I need another system, and when I ask why she basically says because I said so. I mean honestly...



Sorry to hear that, my parents used to be like that when we were closer.



Famouslastwords said:


> I'm thinking about buying a Wii when my IRS stimulus payment comes in to have my FFXI buds kick my ass at SSBB



Ah, didnt think I'd see anyone who played FFXI in here, I used to play on PS2... was gonna get back into it when I got a PS3 actually, do you still play it ?


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 1, 2008)

Me and my friend have been giving the Chimera from RESISTANCE: FALL OF MAN a massive headache lately


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 1, 2008)

IGN made an amazing Legend Of Zelda movie trailer for April Fools Day .. it is intense.

http://movies.ign.com/dor/articles/.../videos/legendofzelda_filmtrailer_040108.html


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IGN made an amazing Legend Of Zelda movie trailer for April Fools Day .. it is intense.
> 
> http://movies.ign.com/dor/articles/.../videos/legendofzelda_filmtrailer_040108.html



THAT, WAS, AWESOME
best april fools ever, I'm glad I knew beforehand though, I would have been devastated if I found out after


----------



## Mathias (Apr 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IGN made an amazing Legend Of Zelda movie trailer for April Fools Day .. it is intense.
> 
> http://movies.ign.com/dor/articles/.../videos/legendofzelda_filmtrailer_040108.html



Why?! WHY IS THAT NOT REAL?!?! Can't we have just one good movie based off of a video game?


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 1, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Why?! WHY IS THAT NOT REAL?!?! Can't we have just one good movie based off of a video game?



Resident Evil and Mortal Kombat were ok....not the best but not the worst either.


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 1, 2008)

Just beat ARMY OF TWO pretty easy. Now im back doin my thing on CALL OF DUTY. (u feelin froggy hit me up ODIDDY36 on that XBOX live tip)


PS. BEST GAMES EVER


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 1, 2008)

Only true Fans can name this game


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 1, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> Only true Fans can name this game



Final Fantasy 7....Aeris


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 2, 2008)

10 points
to bad the rumors arent true bout a remake, thats why i took the path of the darkside(xbox). heres wishing that metal gear might come out for the box then ill truly be happy i maid the switch from ps to the box


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> Only true Fans can name this game



Because it's not, you know, one of the most popular RPG's of all time. And that's most definitely not a revamped shot from the intro FMV, taken from a famous video showcasing the PS3's video capabilities. And the name of the game certainly can't be found in the file name for the .jpg (which is stealing bandwidth from IGN, by the way).

Basically, you don't need to be a "true Fan" to identify it.


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 2, 2008)

Love the sarcasim and hostility(somebodys got mad time on his hands checking out the jpg) but i still guarantee that most wouldnt kno it if they werent a tru fan. plus i aint stealin nothing, if anything thats all on google, cause i googled the image. (but if u wanna be a prick about it) u r right about one thing it is one of the most popular rpg's of all time, cause it is the best rpg of all time.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 2, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> Love the sarcasim and hostility(somebodys got mad time on his hands checking out the jpg) but i still guarantee that most wouldnt kno it if they werent a tru fan. plus i aint stealin nothing, if anything thats all on google, cause i googled the image. (but if u wanna be a prick about it) u r right about one thing it is one of the most popular rpg's of all time, cause it is the best rpg of all time.



I just want to comment on the "mad time on his hands part" 

you do realize it takes like 2 seconds to hit "view image" right? I am pretty sure it actually takes longer to find the image that you went out of your way to post. 

Do you know what stealing images is? Google doesn't steal anything. It takes you right to the image from the site. When you want to post something either save it to a photobucket account or save it to your desktop and attach it.

Oh and FF7 is the best RPG ever. If you're a casual gamer or something.


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 2, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I just want to comment on the "mad time on his hands part"
> 
> you do realize it takes like 2 seconds to hit "view image" right? I am pretty sure it actually takes longer to find the image that you went out of your way to post.
> 
> ...



:doh:Admits defeat


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm a PC gamer at heart
unfortunately not much if anything worth playing has been released for PC this year. that is why I just recently reinstalled Mafia. If you haven't played this sleeper hit I suggest you find yourself a copy.

other games I have played recently are Team Fortress 2, STALKER, Crysis, COD4


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 2, 2008)

You know they're coming out with a prequel to STALKER soon, right?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Me and my friend have been giving the Chimera from RESISTANCE: FALL OF MAN a massive headache lately



That is an awesome game. Insomniac never dissapoints. 

Also, the Dualshock 3 finally comes out in the US next week. So if you haven't already imported one, besure to get one. Rumble really does add a lot to the game. Not to mention the DS3 also has much better quality analog sticks than the Sixaxis.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 2, 2008)

NyGiant said:


> Love the sarcasim and hostility(somebodys got mad time on his hands checking out the jpg) but i still guarantee that most wouldnt kno it if they werent a tru fan. plus i aint stealin nothing, if anything thats all on google, cause i googled the image. (but if u wanna be a prick about it) u r right about one thing it is one of the most popular rpg's of all time, cause it is the best rpg of all time.



That's what he does best so just ignore him and go play some NBA Live 08 on PS3 lol


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> That's what he does best so just ignore him and go play some NBA Live 08 on PS3 lol



Being a smartass ain't what I do best, but it _is _something that I do often.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Being a smartass ain't what I do best, but it _is _something that I do often.



:bow: I stand corrected


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 2, 2008)

Nerd Fight!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 2, 2008)

I just got Marvel vs. Capcom on my computer. It's awesome!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 2, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I just got Marvel vs. Capcom on my computer. It's awesome!



I didn't even know they released that on the PC. 

I've been thinking about hooking up my Saturn tonight and playing some Night Warriors and Street Fighter Alpha.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 2, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Nerd Fight!!!!



My youtube character is EvilNintendoJock so which nerds are you referring to lol
:huh:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> My youtube character is EvilNintendoJock so which nerds are you referring to lol
> :huh:



The ones fighting of course.


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> That's what he does best so just ignore him and go play some NBA Live 08 on PS3 lol



B-ball aint my thing But u can see me on MLB2K8 360 status
LET'S GOMET'S


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 3, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> The ones fighting of course.



That should be a game unto itself. Like a bunch of nerds in a Super Smash Brothers style of platform each with different attacks. I'd pay to play that lol


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 3, 2008)

Lately I pulled up Warcraft 3 and Lords of Magic again, in tandem with a recent run through Chrono Trigger.

The truly nerdy thing I just did was buy the complete series of the SatAM Sonic The Hedgehog cartoon on DVD.


----------



## NyGiant (Apr 3, 2008)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Lately I pulled up Warcraft 3 and Lords of Magic again, in tandem with a recent run through Chrono Trigger.
> 
> The truly nerdy thing I just did was buy the complete series of the SatAM Sonic The Hedgehog cartoon on DVD.


I got u Beat last weekend i copped the 20th anniversery dvd of THE MONSTER SQUAD


----------



## Mathias (Apr 5, 2008)

Yoshi's Island DS. A bit more challenging than I expected but still warrants a purchase.


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 5, 2008)

I have most definitly been rocking the oldschool Marvel vs. Capcom games, the one for arcade/playstation 1 and Marvel vs Capcom 2 for, get this, the Dreamcast!...also Rival schools project justice for Dreamcast, fo nostalgia's sake fool!


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 5, 2008)

Toejam & Earl,

Adventure Island,

Mario 3 (The best one IMO),

Resident Evil: The Umbrella Chronicles (been an Evil-head since i was 8), 

World of Warcraft (when i have time for that social life damaging game), 

Resistance: Fall of man (Anxiously awaiting the sequel coming this fall), 

Clive Barker's Jericho (Beautifully grotesque game from the creator of the Hellraiser movies), 

Kid Chameleon (yes I still own a Sega Genesis), 

Twisted Metal III (keepin it old skool),

Tron, the game (lol that game frustrates me sometimes. i swear it could even make Stephen Hawking stand up and drop-kick the system.),

Shinobi (PS2 Remake),

Final Fantasy 7 (first PSX game with absolutely beautiful animated cutscenes and one of the all time best storylines. it even jerked a tear from my eye.)

Silent Hill 1-4 (awaiting 5, it looks absolutely amazing)


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 10, 2008)

I cried so hard when Aeris died. =-(


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2008)

UT (ps3 ver.) as often as possible. It makes me shudder with joy.

*head shot*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 10, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> UT (ps3 ver.) as often as possible. It makes me shudder with joy.
> 
> *head shot*



God Like!

BTW: Have you gotten the Dualshock 3 yet? It's awesome with Unreal Tournament.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 10, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> God Like!
> 
> BTW: Have you gotten the Dualshock 3 yet? It's awesome with Unreal Tournament.



I love hearing those dulcet tones shout GODLIKE. Even DOMINATING feels pretty good on some servers. ROCKET SCIENTIST.

I played for honestly 6 hours a day back in the days of the original PC UT, and was afraid that I had lost my chops after all these years. Nice to still have some fight left in me. 

I am definitely going to get the dualshock 3. THing is, I don't even have my own PS3 yet. I play at a pal's house. I have a suspicion that my birthday will solve that problem, though. *dances*


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Apr 10, 2008)

First off, I need to get a Dreamcast and an NES off Ebay. I miss those games!

Second, the game I'm currently playing (and loving) right now is King of Fighters XI for the PS2. Sweet.


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (Apr 11, 2008)

Get a remade top-loader NES if you can, of course... I've still got my original, but it hardly ever plays anything anymore. Dust ftl...

These aren't old, I know, but I recently bought Dawn of War: Soulstorm and Sins of a Solar Empire. They're scheduled to arrive on Monday.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been playing classic StarCraft in anticipation of the 2nd one coming out this year.

Considering I haven't played in a year or so, and that includes any computer games in general, I'm only sucking somewhere between a neutron star and a small black hole. I'm glad I'm not a battle.net player, because being pwned by a 10 year old Korean kid really would not make my day. If you ever get the chance, go to YouTube and search for Korean StarCraft championships. They play it competitively there like Americans do baseball and British do football (soccer). The raving commentators yelling in Korean do get a bit irritating tho.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 11, 2008)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> Get a remade top-loader NES if you can, of course... I've still got my original, but it hardly ever plays anything anymore. Dust ftl...
> 
> These aren't old, I know, but I recently bought Dawn of War: Soulstorm and Sins of a Solar Empire. They're scheduled to arrive on Monday.



I just beat Back to the Future on NES....good GAWD that sucked.

I think I used a world record amount of save states to beat the final boss of Double Dragon 3.....one punch knockouts in a Nintendo game with no continues has to be one of the most frustrating things I've ever endured.


----------



## IrishBard (Apr 11, 2008)

I've got mario kart Wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
playing it tomorrow


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 11, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> I cried so hard when Aeris died. =-(



Yeah, although i cried for 2 reasons. 1 was the same as yours, 2 was because she was one of the 3 main people i kept out, and i was left with a 3rd wheel type lol.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 11, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> Yeah, although i cried for 2 reasons. 1 was the same as yours, 2 was because she was one of the 3 main people i kept out, and i was left with a 3rd wheel type lol.



Red 13, Barrett and Cloud were my big 3....when I lost Cloud to the Lifestream I was like....OH SHIT! lol


----------



## Brach311 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> God Like!
> 
> BTW: Have you gotten the Dualshock 3 yet? It's awesome with Unreal Tournament.



Is Dual Shock 3 not the standard controller that comes with ps3? Or should I be asking what the difference is between the dual shock 3 and the standard controller...


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok so in my last post all I could say was I beat God of War....Well now I am back with an update. I have also beaten Resident Evil 4(Gosh I am in love with Leon) and I have beaten God of War 2 (Kretos is Zeus' son?! WHAT?!)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 12, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> Is Dual Shock 3 not the standard controller that comes with ps3? Or should I be asking what the difference is between the dual shock 3 and the standard controller...



The PS3 currently comes with the Sixaxis controller. The Sixaxis has motion sensing but lacks rumble. Sony was having disagreements with Immersion (which holds the patents on rumble tech) when the PS3 launched. 

With the release of the Dualshock 3 (which has both rumble and motion sensing) the Sixaxis is now being discontinued and will be phased out. About time really. Rumble aside, the Dualshock 3 is an all around better quality controller than the Sixaxis. Most of the popular PS3 games have been patched with rumble and if your PS3 is backwards compatible, your PS1 and PS2 games will rumble again too. 

I personally hated the Sixaxis. Too lite and cheap feeling, the analog sticks were too loose and the lack of rumble *REALLY* ticked me off. I've had a Dualshock 3 since the middle of December. I couldn't wait for the official US release and got an imported one.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 12, 2008)

Mariokart Wii! frikkin awesome! but I can't get used to using the wheel


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> The PS3 currently comes with the Sixaxis controller. The Sixaxis has motion sensing but lacks rumble. Sony was having disagreements with Immersion (which holds the patents on rumble tech) when the PS3 launched.
> 
> With the release of the Dualshock 3 (which has both rumble and motion sensing) the Sixaxis is now being discontinued and will be phased out. About time really. Rumble aside, the Dualshock 3 is an all around better quality controller than the Sixaxis. Most of the popular PS3 games have been patched with rumble and if your PS3 is backwards compatible, your PS1 and PS2 games will rumble again too.
> 
> I personally hated the Sixaxis. Too lite and cheap feeling, the analog sticks were too loose and the lack of rumble *REALLY* ticked me off. I've had a Dualshock 3 since the middle of December. I couldn't wait for the official US release and got an imported one.



The only good thing about the Sixaxis was the wireless part, so much easier to play games when I don't have to sit 2 feet from the screen lol


----------



## Brach311 (Apr 12, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> The only good thing about the Sixaxis was the wireless part, so much easier to play games when I don't have to sit 2 feet from the screen lol



So is the Dual Shock 3 for ps3 not even wireless?


----------



## Brach311 (Apr 12, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok so in my last post all I could say was I beat God of War....Well now I am back with an update. I have also beaten Resident Evil 4(Gosh I am in love with Leon) and I have beaten God of War 2 (Kretos is Zeus' son?! WHAT?!)



Lisa, what systems do you have? I love Resident Evil but thats only on the Wii now, right?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 12, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> So is the Dual Shock 3 for ps3 not even wireless?



It's wireless. Consider it an improved Sixaxis with rumble.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 15, 2008)

Well, Lair finally got patched with analog control and rumble and about bloody time. The addition of the targeting crosshair is also an improvement. Unfortunately the lock on still sucks and the directional arrow is still useless.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 21, 2008)

Just a street fighter 4 gameplay clip:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCfDLP1iJDQ&feature=related
That game is looking sexy lol


----------



## Mathias (Apr 21, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Just a street fighter 4 gameplay clip:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCfDLP1iJDQ&feature=related
> That game is looking sexy lol



I'm still not sure weather or not I'll buy this yet.


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 21, 2008)

Now playing Mass Effect, the four papers I have to finish by the end of the week aren't pleased.


----------



## Brach311 (Apr 21, 2008)

Just finished Assassins Creed, The game has a great plot but the ending leaves alot of questions unanswered.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 21, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> Just finished Assassins Creed, The game has a great plot but the ending leaves alot of questions unanswered.



My guess is they're pointing toward a sequel


----------



## Samurai (Apr 21, 2008)

Finally trying out BioShock, ( This is -X-, under my new name ), so far seems pretty good... but after this I'm headed back to Lost Odyssey and Saint's Row to beat before the 2nd one comes out...

Also just got the new halo maps finally... and need to get more points for the Call of Duty ones.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Apr 25, 2008)

MORTAL KOMBAT VS DC UNIVERSE!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVwWaemMkCE

ME WANT!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 25, 2008)

IMHO, No fatalities=No purchase.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 25, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> MORTAL KOMBAT VS DC UNIVERSE!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVwWaemMkCE
> 
> ME WANT!



I personally wont miss the fatalities. 

The shock value has long worn off and now they're just kinda silly in my opinion. I would be surprised if there still wasn't some types of finishing moves though. Just no more over the top ripping people's guts out and cheesy stuff like that. 

I'm more curious if they can really believably balance the game play when you have characters like Superman and Wonder Woman. I know they've said Superman has weaknesses to magic and plan on balancing him that way. But if they plan on using WW (and I can't imagine them leaving her out) she would be much harder to balance. She is nearly as strong as Superman and has none of his weaknesses to magic.

Should be interesting.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 25, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm more curious if they can really believably balance the game play when you have characters like Superman and Wonder Woman. I know they've said Superman has weaknesses to magic and plan on balancing him that way. But if they plan on using WW (and I can't imagine them leaving her out) she would be much harder to balance. She is nearly as strong as Superman and has none of his weaknesses to magic.
> 
> Should be interesting.



Wonder Woman is weak against rope, chain, and other such things that can tie people up.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 25, 2008)

Divals said:


> Wonder Woman is weak against rope, chain, and other such things that can tie people up.



Not anymore. The modern WW is much stronger than the Golden Age one. Nearly on par with Superman with none of his weaknesses.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 25, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Not anymore. The modern WW is much stronger than the Golden Age one. Nearly on par with Superman with none of his weaknesses.



Oh. Whoops. Shows how many DC comics I read...


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Apr 25, 2008)

The good news: It looks HOT :-D

The bad news: Is this the last chapter of the series? (as rumored)


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 25, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Not anymore. The modern WW is much stronger than the Golden Age one. Nearly on par with Superman with none of his weaknesses.



I don't want to sound like a nerd.....but in Justice League Unlimited, Circe turned Wonder Woman into a pig. 

That seems to indicate magic would probably work on her.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 25, 2008)

Mortal Kombat, when you strip away stuff and get down to the bare details...it's not that great of a fighting game. It took them all the way until past MK4 to even give characters their own unique fighting styles for basic attacks. By that time, Tekken 3 had already set the gold standard for 3D fighting games.

However, the MK series has two great things going for it: One of the most interesting storylines in all of fighting games, and some very ememorable characters.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 25, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I don't want to sound like a nerd.....but in Justice League Unlimited, Circe turned Wonder Woman into a pig.
> 
> That seems to indicate magic would probably work on her.



That was a cute episode. Batman's not a bad singer. But point taken. I should have said inheirent weakness to magic like Superman or she is more resistant to magic than Superman.


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 25, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Mortal Kombat, when you strip away stuff and get down to the bare details...it's not that great of a fighting game. It took them all the way until past MK4 to even give characters their own unique fighting styles for basic attacks. By that time, Tekken 3 had already set the gold standard for 3D fighting games.


*dork out biotic activate*

NAY! While _Tekken 3_ is a fine game when played at an elite level, characters such as Eddy Gordo and Hwoarang encourage button mashing rather than skilled play play. The gold standard of 3d fighting games is most certainly _Battle Arena Toshinden_...I mean, _Virtua Fighter 5_


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 25, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> *dork out biotic activate*
> 
> NAY! While _Tekken 3_ is a fine game when played at an elite level, characters such as Eddy Gordo and Hwoarang encourage button mashing rather than skilled play play. The gold standard of 3d fighting games is most certainly _Battle Arena Toshinden_...I mean, _Virtua Fighter 5_



Never played BAT, but I can definitely agree with VF5. It's simply the king of well-balanced, deliciously complex fighting. Graphics aren't shabby, either. :wubu:


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 25, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> *dork out biotic activate*
> 
> NAY! While _Tekken 3_ is a fine game when played at an elite level, characters such as Eddy Gordo and Hwoarang encourage button mashing rather than skilled play play. The gold standard of 3d fighting games is most certainly _Battle Arena Toshinden_...I mean, _Virtua Fighter 5_



King owns Hwrang.....lol


----------



## Mathias (Apr 26, 2008)

I'll wreck anyone at Tekken 3 with Jin Kazama


----------



## T_Devil (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm playing Halo 3 until April 28th....
Then I'll be all about Grand Theft Auto 4.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 26, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> I'm playing Halo 3 until April 28th....
> Then I'll be all about Grand Theft Auto 4.



Gta4 is well worth getting,


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

SNES

rainbow island

aka
bubble bobble 2.

when i redid old nes systems i kept this gem. and i played smurfs on my atari yesterday.

*old school nerd...*



im pretty sure the 2 dino-dragon things will be blowing bubbles on my first tattoo and the bubbles will have cake, ice cream and an apple... for ya know... health reasons.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 26, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> SNES
> 
> rainbow island
> 
> ...



May I have your babies? lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 26, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> SNES
> 
> rainbow island
> 
> ...



If I can figure out my screen cap problem, I may be able to get a few Nintendo images on here


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> If I can figure out my screen cap problem, I may be able to get a few Nintendo images on here



love nintendo.

 would like to see them

the one i posted wasnt my screen capture... just one i pulled from the interwebz. my camera has to much glare when i use it! 

ps facebook now has the nintendo games we all loved and played as kids.

see you in a boy and his blob! 
http://apps.facebook.com/nes_games/index.php


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 26, 2008)

got it....this is gonna be a long one





Back to the Future






Bad Street Brawler






Double Dragon






Sesasme Street.....this one's for Aris






Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles 2....this one's for Mystical Rain

These are just a few....the rest are on my Myspace, finally got the thing to work


----------



## LisaInNC (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok so I have beat God of War 1 and 2 and Resident Evil 4...I am sorta new to playing play station, so I am not sure where to go now. I dont like aimless fighting games. I need a goal. So GTA and racing games bore me to tears. Can anyone recommend games that are fun and similar to the games I mentioned above for Playstation 2?


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 26, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok so I have beat God of War 1 and 2 and Resident Evil 4...I am sorta new to playing play station, so I am not sure where to go now. I dont like aimless fighting games. I need a goal. So GTA and racing games bore me to tears. Can anyone recommend games that are fun and similar to the games I mentioned above for Playstation 2?



Shadow of the Colossus, the Ratchet and Clank trilogy, the Prince of Persia trilogy, Oni, Syphon Filter, Max Payne, Giants: Citizen Kabuto, any of the Dynasty Warriors games, Drakengard... Those should last you a while


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 26, 2008)

i just got gta4 2 days ago, it's definitely worth the money. maybe one of my friends work at rockstar, maybe they don't. i'll never tell


----------



## Abernachy (Apr 26, 2008)

Got someone to modify my slim PSP so I've been enjoying a mix of Final Fantasy Tactics, Dracula X chronicles, Diablo 2 and Warcraft 3. So damn tempting to play WoW again...but I dont need that addiction right now.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> got it....this is gonna be a long one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those were amazing!

i forgot how awesome double dragon is! :bow:


----------



## Brach311 (Apr 26, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok so I have beat God of War 1 and 2 and Resident Evil 4...I am sorta new to playing play station, so I am not sure where to go now. I dont like aimless fighting games. I need a goal. So GTA and racing games bore me to tears. Can anyone recommend games that are fun and similar to the games I mentioned above for Playstation 2?




Have you tried any of the time crisis games for ps2? Its similar to duckhunt with the light gun but you progress through the levels killing people instead of ducks.


----------



## Mini (Apr 26, 2008)

I still play Resident Evil 4 every day. However, I'm just counting down the days until I get a 360 and Dead Rising, Virtua Fighter 5, DMC4 and Ninja Gaiden 2.

I will be a happy, happy shut-in.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2008)

so no prizes for guessing what we're all playing today?

some of the radio stations have a couple of anti-fat rants that have made me bristle a tad... yes, yes, I know its all dark, witty humor and the jokes on GTA have always been ironic social commentaries but still


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 29, 2008)

James said:


> so no prizes for guessing what we're all playing today?



Not everyone can afford a next-gen console


----------



## None (Apr 29, 2008)

I will be killing prostitutes tonight after class, ultimate fun.


----------



## Brach311 (Apr 29, 2008)

So I've had the ps3 since its been out but I'm still playing on a 27" inch tube tv. I think its time for an upgrade. Does any one have any advise or experience on plasmas vs lcds? Also what what technical stuff should I be looking for?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 30, 2008)

Never been a GTA fan. Been replaying Street Fighter 2 and 3. I guess I'm getting hyped up for Street Fighter 4. I'm really looking forward to trying out Crimson Viper. She looks kewl.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 30, 2008)

Gettin GTA 4 today.....I doubt it will come close to matching the awesomeness of GTA: Vice City but oh well, its GTA so it can't be too bad.


----------



## None (Apr 30, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Gettin GTA 4 today.....I doubt it will come close to matching the awesomeness of GTA: Vice City but oh well, its GTA so it can't be too bad.


You sir would be wrong, so very wrong.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 30, 2008)

I picked up GTA for hubby yesterday and let him play it first. Wow the graphics are awesome! we have a high def tv with like super expensive cables running from the PS3 to the tv and it is just soooo coool! I was really tired yesterday so i only watched like 20 minutes of it before hitting the sack. (we can't play with kiddo around.. we learned our lesson on that) My husband said that he fell asleep playing last night with his finger on the accelerator of the car and ran into a building with the engine still going. I'll probably play it tomorrow when the family is away.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 30, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I picked up GTA for hubby yesterday and let him play it first. Wow the graphics are awesome! we have a high def tv with like super expensive cables running from the PS3 to the tv and it is just soooo coool! I was really tired yesterday so i only watched like 20 minutes of it before hitting the sack. (we can't play with kiddo around.. we learned our lesson on that) My husband said that he fell asleep playing last night with his finger on the accelerator of the car and ran into a building with the engine still going. I'll probably play it tomorrow when the family is away.



How could he fall asleep to GTA???? lol that's like the time my friend fell asleep to Resident Evil


----------



## Mathias (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't get GTA 4 until next weekend since I'm at school. I'm not bummed about it because I'll be out on summer break by then!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 30, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> How could he fall asleep to GTA???? lol that's like the time my friend fell asleep to Resident Evil



He fell asleep because he worked an 8 hour day and rode his bike home 16+ miles and then it was also past 1am  (plus he's old) He's been itching to play all day and i can see him staying up all night on Friday and Saturday though so I'm going to be a single parent married to a zombie this weekend


----------



## KHayes666 (May 2, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> He fell asleep because he worked an 8 hour day and rode his bike home 16+ miles and then it was also past 1am  (plus he's old) He's been itching to play all day and i can see him staying up all night on Friday and Saturday though so I'm going to be a single parent married to a zombie this weekend



"plus he's old"

lol say no more. I played about 5 minutes of it before I got called into work unexpectedly but WOW have the graphics improved since the "City Stories" sequels lol


----------



## Brach311 (May 2, 2008)

Well you are a very sweet wife. My girl doesn't even want me to get GTA or a HDTV to go with my ps3 for fear of me turning into a GTA zombie. 

On a side note, is there anyone out there that has a next gen console that they play on a standard-tube tv? I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only one...


----------



## Mathias (May 2, 2008)

I don't play my games on an HDTV, so you're not alone.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 2, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> Well you are a very sweet wife. My girl doesn't even want me to get GTA or a HDTV to go with my ps3 for fear of me turning into a GTA zombie.
> 
> On a side note, is there anyone out there that has a next gen console that they play on a standard-tube tv? I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only one...



I initially played my PS3 on a non high-def tv...but once I got a high def tv there is no substitute...simply amazing.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> "plus he's old"
> 
> lol say no more. I played about 5 minutes of it before I got called into work unexpectedly but WOW have the graphics improved since the "City Stories" sequels lol



lol i always tease him since he's 11 years older than me  He fell asleep at 10:30 last night since he was wiped out from the night before of coming to bed at 2:30.. i suspect he'll be up until dawn tonight since no work tomorrow


----------



## HottiMegan (May 2, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> Well you are a very sweet wife. My girl doesn't even want me to get GTA or a HDTV to go with my ps3 for fear of me turning into a GTA zombie.
> 
> On a side note, is there anyone out there that has a next gen console that they play on a standard-tube tv? I'm beginning to feel like I'm the only one...



I support his GTA since i will eventually play it  Its awesome!! As for HD over standard, i have no idea how it compares.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 2, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I initially played my PS3 on a non high-def tv...but once I got a high def tv there is no substitute...simply amazing.



I was finally sold on the ps3 when we played the new Ratchet and Clank. It was so crisp and neat! The sound is amazing too!


----------



## pudgy (May 4, 2008)

My friend and I went to pick up GTA at midnight at wal-mart. Oh the nerd-dom. But the game is freaking sweet. The strange gratification of stealing cars, hitting innocent pedestrians, and yet the main character having a conscience and a dark past. Good times.

Where are the BBW hookers?


----------



## KHayes666 (May 4, 2008)

pudgy said:


> My friend and I went to pick up GTA at midnight at wal-mart. Oh the nerd-dom. But the game is freaking sweet. The strange gratification of stealing cars, hitting innocent pedestrians, and yet the main character having a conscience and a dark past. Good times.
> 
> Where are the BBW hookers?



there were bbw hookers in Vice City....not so much in the other games lol


----------



## rudeboy (May 4, 2008)

I've got a huge backlog of games, and fully intend to get neck-deep in the RPG i have to finish. A friend sold me Final Fantasy 12, I've got Persona 3 demanding my attention, and a bunch of others that i picked up through impulse. My love for the DS is still going strong (just picked up The World Ends With You, it's like Kingdom Hearts but not a blatant liscense-off and less grating...kinda). I plan on finally getting my hands on Silent Hill Origins, the newest Fatal Fury Battle Archives, Arcana Heart....basically alot of fighters with some RPGs in there....i'm such a nerd.

As an aside, I've seen some people mention SF3...who do you guys play as? If anyone plays King of Fighters, name yer teams too. I'm curious.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2008)

rudeboy said:


> I've got a huge backlog of games, and fully intend to get neck-deep in the RPG i have to finish. A friend sold me Final Fantasy 12, I've got Persona 3 demanding my attention, and a bunch of others that i picked up through impulse. My love for the DS is still going strong (just picked up The World Ends With You, it's like Kingdom Hearts but not a blatant liscense-off and less grating...kinda). I plan on finally getting my hands on Silent Hill Origins, the newest Fatal Fury Battle Archives, Arcana Heart....basically alot of fighters with some RPGs in there....i'm such a nerd.
> 
> As an aside, I've seen some people mention SF3...who do you guys play as? If anyone plays King of Fighters, name yer teams too. I'm curious.



I don't suppose you have Beat Em and Eat Em on the Atari would you? lol


----------



## Amatrix (May 8, 2008)

im playing puzzle pirates...

i suck...lol. or maybe im such a ninja i make my pirate suck...
oh well.

:happy:


----------



## 1300 Class (May 8, 2008)

Mostly IL2: 1946. Tried to get Civ 4 going but Vista was being a cruel mistress. Argh..


----------



## Brach311 (May 8, 2008)

Australian Lord said:


> Mostly IL2: 1946. Tried to get Civ 4 going but Vista was being a cruel mistress. Argh..



What are those? Not up on all the video game abbreviations obviously


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 8, 2008)

My spouse bought GTA4 the day it came out, so we play that back and forth.
Though, my game save is mostly spent going to the bar to play that puzzle game. Cubed I think.
It's like, the game is this huge open world, so much to do, cutting edge gameplay, and I make a B-line for a Tetris knock off. 
I'm a sucker for that stuff.


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 8, 2008)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> My spouse bought GTA4 the day it came out, so we play that back and forth.
> Though, my game save is mostly spent going to the bar to play that puzzle game. Cubed I think.
> It's like, the game is this huge open world, so much to do, cutting edge gameplay, and I make a B-line for a Tetris knock off.
> I'm a sucker for that stuff.




If you like the sandbox type games like that i would highly suggest "We Love Katamari" for the PS2. Weird friggin' game but it's always fun.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 8, 2008)

LisaInNC said:


> Ok so I have beat God of War 1 and 2 and Resident Evil 4...I am sorta new to playing play station, so I am not sure where to go now. I dont like aimless fighting games. I need a goal. So GTA and racing games bore me to tears. Can anyone recommend games that are fun and similar to the games I mentioned above for Playstation 2?


*Okami*! i just got the PS2 version of this game on tuesday. it is _exquisite_. few games ever manage to really suck me in within the first two hours.
this one did.

for the uninitiated, think Zelda, only more artistic, abstract, and (dare i say it) magical.


----------



## None (May 8, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> *Okami*! i just got the PS2 version of this game on tuesday. it is _exquisite_. few games ever manage to really suck me in within the first two hours.
> this one did.
> 
> for the uninitiated, think Zelda, only more artistic, abstract, and (dare i say it) magical.



Good game but about 10 hours too long.


----------



## Amatrix (May 9, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> *Okami*! i just got the PS2 version of this game on tuesday. it is _exquisite_. few games ever manage to really suck me in within the first two hours.
> this one did.
> 
> for the uninitiated, think Zelda, only more artistic, abstract, and (dare i say it) magical.



totally agree with you!

its magically artistically abstract, and yea... kinda long.

but you can pee on stuff. and that might make your day.:happy:


----------



## Brach311 (May 9, 2008)

My gf just bought me the new GTA. Its only a matter of time until I'm sucked into the world of Liberty City.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 9, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> but you can pee on stuff. and that might make your day.:happy:


dude! spoiler alert warning next time!


----------



## Amatrix (May 10, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> dude! spoiler alert warning next time!



im sorry...

*wraps her nintendo controller around her neck...*

lol... you have to admit, it is the cooooooolest part of the game. besides being all cute and magical.

im off to play paperboy, or bad dude.


----------



## Smite (May 10, 2008)

Okami's effin great.

Been playing lots of GTA4 + Rock Band.


----------



## Liss (May 10, 2008)

I just quit Everquest 2 after about 4.5 years.
Playing oblivion. Lots of tetris.


----------



## Smite (May 10, 2008)

Grats! Quitting an MMO is a hard thing to do. I quit WOW after poopsocking for about 3 years in a huge raiding guild!


----------



## Kortana (May 10, 2008)

The BF and I have been playing GTAIV but we also love the multiplayer on Warhawk,Call of Duty and Rainbow 6.

When is has taken over the HD in the livingroom playing something I take over the other room- enjoying the God of War for PS2. 

I absolutely LOVED Uncharted- great game if you like the adventure, puzzle shooting stuff


----------



## Liss (May 10, 2008)

I know its freaking hard as hell to quit. I am literally going through withdrawal. Sometimes I just don't know what to do with myself in my spare time.

I ended up sewing a dinosaur I was so bored. Oh, and emarked on a quest to kill every killable npc in oblivion 

Hello, my name is liss, and I am an mmorpg addict.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 10, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> dude! spoiler alert warning next time!



lol you get bonus life for peeing in Duke Nukem: Time to Kill so its not like that's original haha


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 11, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> or bad dude.


THE PRESIDENT HAS BEEN KIDNAPPED BY NINJAS.
ARE YOU A BAD ENOUGH DUDE TO RESCUE THE PRESIDENT?


that _has_ to be the best set-up to anything, ever.


----------



## troubadours (May 22, 2008)




----------



## Mathias (May 22, 2008)

I finished God of War Chains of Olympus it was an excellent game. I'm playing Burnout Paradise as of now.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 22, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I finished God of War Chains of Olympus it was an excellent game.



I've been meaning to get that. I really enjoyed the demo and I am a fan of the series. I heard it was a terrific game but it supposed to be a little short. 

Right now I'm playing Viva Pinata.


----------



## Mathias (May 22, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I've been meaning to get that. I really enjoyed the demo and I am a fan of the series. I heard it was a terrific game but it supposed to be a little short.
> 
> Right now I'm playing Viva Pinata.



That's the only bad thing I have to say about it, to be honest. I finished it in about 2-3 days but a fantastic game no less.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 22, 2008)

troubadours said:


> Harvest Moon Pix


i've been wanting to check out Rune Factory, but something about it is putting me off.
probably the fact that it sounds like a really time consuming.
i've got a (embarrassingly) massive backlog of games i need to plow through.


----------



## Mathias (May 22, 2008)

From gamespot.com:



> Judge: Thompson violated Florida Bar rules
> Referee recommends controversial lawyer be found guilty of 27 separate transgressions; Thompson claims judge has a grudge.
> By Brendan Sinclair, GameSpot
> Posted May 21, 2008 3:40 pm PT
> ...



He brought all of this on himself.


----------



## pendulous (May 22, 2008)

Computer games are not really my bag, but I have recently rediscovered the best game ever created. Ever.

The Secret Of Monkey Island.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 22, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I finished God of War Chains of Olympus it was an excellent game.


i was really impressed with the demo, but i can't justify paying $40 for 6 hours of gameplay. i'll wait for it to be a greatest hits title.

Secret Agent Clank, on the other hand looks to be like it's going to be the most fun PSP game in quite some time! i had a blast with the demo.
i pre-ordered my copy, so now i'm going to get a little Clank figurine when i get the game!! 

Clank looks super cute in his little tux.


----------



## Smite (May 22, 2008)

Hardmodded my PSP succesfully for CFW. Playing lots of legal games off the memory stick! 

Finally got to play Gitaroo Man Lives, HSG: Open Tee, and both of the pinball collection games.

Installing GTA:SA right now, because I was dissapointed with GTA4 and don't want to leave on a sour note.


----------



## Amatrix (May 22, 2008)

im supposed to be playin dark cloud 2

but im here instead.

i think its hawt my bf tells me to play games while he works.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 23, 2008)

Metal Gear 4.....should be sick, still say Metal Gear Solid is one of the top 5 games ever yet every game following got weaker, hopefully this game reverses the trend.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 23, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Metal Gear 4.....should be sick



I hope the MGS fans are ready for the 4.6 gig mandatory install and 90 minute cut scenes. I personally got bored during the 20 minute intro of Snake Eater. I'm passing on Guns of the Patriots.


----------



## David Bowie (May 23, 2008)

Dynasty Warriors 6 hahaha hell yeah

best game ever when you're uhm elevated.


----------



## Smite (May 23, 2008)

I disagree . Rock Band seems to be the chocie of me and my friends when "elevated". It's so epic feeling playing Won't Get Fooled Again.


----------



## Brach311 (May 24, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I hope the MGS fans are ready for the 4.6 gig mandatory install and 90 minute cut scenes. I personally got bored during the 20 minute intro of Snake Eater. I'm passing on Guns of the Patriots.



GTA also had a mandatory install for the ps3 but its not really a big deal.


----------



## Brach311 (May 24, 2008)

Plus it has almost 7 hours of cutscenes so 90 mins is no time at all in comparison.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 24, 2008)

The '90-minute-cutscene' thing is just a rumor.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 24, 2008)

meh its going to be so long before I can afford it I don't wanna worry, plus really its the story I play those games for, the actual gameplay although immense is secondary to me, not to discount it because for nearly everyone else thats what makes the games, but I like trying to figure the twist out before it hits me but I've never been right which makes it all the more enjoyable, sure they seem excessive with the cutscenes but they are all wonderfully scripted and scored, granted if the ones in mgs4 aren't I shall eat my hat, but I don't reckon they'll be anything less of genius


----------



## CAMellie (May 24, 2008)

I know absolutely NOTHING about video games. In fact, I haven't played anything since Super Nintendo, but my bf is a video game enthusiast and is going to teach me to play games on the X-Box 360. I'm looking forward to learning how to play Bioshock...and Dead Space when it comes out later this year. They both caught my interest. I hope they're good.


----------



## KuroBara (May 24, 2008)

I'm finally in possession of God of War 2, but I think my disk is defective. I can't get past a certain part without the disk freezing. I'm pretty sure it's not the PS2, since I've blown it out and wiped the lens, but this is agrravting. Worse, I can't find it at Blockbuster or seem to find a friend or co-worker who has it for me to borrow. I just need to get past one part!!!! Argh!!!

Otherwise, still City of Heroes-ing, with a dash of Villiany thrown in. I love being a Vet!!


----------



## Brach311 (May 26, 2008)

Still addicted to GTA IV


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 26, 2008)

RockBand! its just amazing, so perfectly excecuted, horrendously overpriced, but none the less, awesome, its like the guitar hero feeling of being good at playing epic tracks but with three other people at the same time in the same room, doing different things, its just great, if you liked guitar hero and have three other friends who like it, then buy it together, its just epic


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 26, 2008)

Let's see...

Valve's Team Fortress 2 (aka, if Pixar made a team-based first-person shooter.)
TaleWorld's Mount&Blade (It costs $25, is made by a very small Turkish dev team, and is a pretty fun and realistic game of medieval combat.)
GTAIV (Duh.)
EA's skate. (Tony Hawk can bite me.)


----------



## natesnap (May 26, 2008)

Rock Band, the drums on this game are purely orgasmic. And they have not one, but two Fall Out Boy songs. <3


----------



## None (May 27, 2008)

Playing MGS3: Subsistence in preparation for the new Kojima goodness.


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (May 27, 2008)

Sorta gave up on GTA4 for now, I'm going back to Oblivion again.
Decided I'm actually going to finish the main story, gasp.


----------



## Smite (May 27, 2008)

Gitaroo Man Lives, and the two psp GTAs.

I really hated GTA4. I don't know why. I think I connected with the shitty cartoony graphics more for some odd reason. Plus nothing beats OG Loc.


----------



## T_Devil (May 28, 2008)

I like GTA 4.

I've played ALL of the GTA's, This one is my favorite. It's my favorite because I like the protagonist. I also like the story even though it is standard GTA canon. I like the city design, the vehicles, the guns, the explosions, the physics and even the cops.

I'm also looking forward to the Downloadable content that will be available later this summer. Between this game and Ninja Gaiden 2 coming out next month, I'm gonna be a busy guy.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 28, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> I like GTA 4.
> 
> I've played ALL of the GTA's, This one is my favorite. It's my favorite because I like the protagonist. I also like the story even though it is standard GTA canon. I like the city design, the vehicles, the guns, the explosions, the physics and even the cops.
> 
> I'm also looking forward to the Downloadable content that will be available later this summer. Between this game and Ninja Gaiden 2 coming out next month, I'm gonna be a busy guy.



I'll always be partial to GTA Vice City.......best soundtrack ever and the voice characters (Ray Iotta, Gary Busey, etc) made the game one of my favorites of all time.

I still ask how many games can you do drive bys while blasting Judas Priest or Iron Maiden lol


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 28, 2008)

KuroBara said:


> I'm finally in possession of God of War 2, but I think my disk is defective. I can't get past a certain part without the disk freezing. I'm pretty sure it's not the PS2, since I've blown it out and wiped the lens, but this is agrravting. Worse, I can't find it at Blockbuster or seem to find a friend or co-worker who has it for me to borrow. I just need to get past one part!!!! Argh!!!
> 
> Otherwise, still City of Heroes-ing, with a dash of Villiany thrown in. I love being a Vet!!


try taking it to a Game Crazy. they'll buff your disc clean for a dollar.
if not that, just try exchanging it at the store you bought it from.


----------



## rudeboy (May 28, 2008)

troubadours said:


>



VERY YES! I'm a junkie for these games. Tried playing the DS one and couldn't get into it (same with Rune Factory, sadly). HM: Back to Nature was an obsession of mine for the longest time. Got the gba port too, still working on getting Karen (the grocer's daughter) to dig me. When i first got her in the PSone version, it was cause i kept giving her wine...and then after she married my character, there was a cut scene where i had to come pick her up at the local tavern... I married the town lush.

Oh, and to keep my post relevant, i'm currently playing the third Phoenix Wright game, Silent Hill Origins, and Rogue Galaxy. 

View attachment wtf sonic.jpg


View attachment why hitting.jpg


----------



## HottiMegan (May 28, 2008)

We were all sick over the weekend so we made a quick trip to the store and got the Simpsons video game for our ps3. It is quite a bit of time wasting fun. It's full of pop culture references and inside jokes for the uber fans. The layout of the town is NOTHING like what the town would actually be but it's fun. The three of us have already wasted at least 20 hours on it. 
We got it too because it was cheap.


----------



## Mathias (May 28, 2008)

I took a break from GTA 4 to play Stuntman Ignition. Very fun and underrated game but be warned: It's very hard.


----------



## pdgujer148 (May 28, 2008)

Rock Band. I finally got around to trying out the drums. I have no rhythm. Fun stuff!


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 29, 2008)

Right now I'm hooked on Roller Coaster tycoon 2 and a Monopoly PC game.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 29, 2008)

does anyone else get the credits song "still alive" from portal stuck in there head, heh I tried singing it in a computer voice on rockband, was tres funny, I'll have to record it next time, here's the link for those that don't know it, ohh but don't listen if you haven't completed Portal, and plan on doing so
**spoilers**
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RthZgszykLs


----------



## Allie Cat (May 29, 2008)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> does anyone else get the credits song "still alive" from portal stuck in there head, heh I tried singing it in a computer voice on rockband, was tres funny, I'll have to record it next time, here's the link for those that don't know it, ohh but don't listen if you haven't completed Portal, and plan on doing so
> **spoilers**
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RthZgszykLs



'Tis a great song. You should check out some of Jonathan Coulton's other work, like Code Monkey.


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 29, 2008)

I'm always playing a slew of different games. Right now they are:

Ninja Gaiden DS
Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters
Lost Planet
Hot Shots Golf: Out of Bounds
Final Fantasy XI

Games I have but have been neglecting number in the dozens, but among the more recent ones include Smash Bros. Brawl, No More Heroes (awesome and overlooked game for the Wii), Stuntman: Ignition, Bioshock, Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, and Culdcept Saga.


----------



## Smite (May 29, 2008)

How is Out of Bounds? As good as the PSP ones?


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 29, 2008)

Smite said:


> How is Out of Bounds? As good as the PSP ones?



Every bit as good. I think the difficulty is noticeably higher though, especially in the latter part of the game. Beautiful graphics though, and the same gameplay the series is known for. The online play is also significantly better. You can actually see your opponents now and watch their shots.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 29, 2008)

Anybody else notice that Ubisoft announced a Beyond Good and Evil sequel? 

I didnt see that coming. I liked the game and bought it right when it first was released. But unfortunately even though it was a critical success it flopped hard. So am quite surprised Ubisoft is taking the risk.

So that got me thinking again what other games people would like to see sequels to.

My top choices:

Perfect Dark 
Kameo
No one lives forever
Blood Rayne 
Killer Instinct


----------



## Allie Cat (May 29, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Anybody else notice that Ubisoft announced a Beyond Good and Evil sequel?



WHAT YOU SAY!!??

What system? When? More information man!

edit: never mind, Google is my friend DURR


----------



## KHayes666 (May 29, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Right now I'm hooked on Roller Coaster tycoon 2 and a Monopoly PC game.



bringing out the big guns, your turn cannon!

lol never forget the voice overs


----------



## Smite (May 29, 2008)

What I want sequels too:

* Frequency / Amplitude (Favorite games of all time)
* Rez
* Rollercoaster Tycoon 2 (3 doesn't exist!!!!!)
* Bully


----------



## fixel (May 29, 2008)

im still loving GTA4, especially cops and crooks online. its just finding those damn pigeons that sucks, even with the whattheydonotwantyoutoknow website. i wish they would just stop putting in collectibles like that, assassins creed was the worst with those stupid flags. i just want the key to the city


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 29, 2008)

Divals said:


> WHAT YOU SAY!!??
> 
> What system? When? More information man!
> 
> edit: never mind, Google is my friend DURR



Did you catch this interview?

Some possible bad news on it.

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/05/29/beyond-good-and-evil-2-done-for-the-new-generation/

"Did the long-awaited dream suddenly become an inescapable nightmare? Speaking to Next Generation, Ubisoft CEO Yves Guillemot describes the recently announced Beyond Good & Evil sequel as a game done "for the new generation that's come into videogames." That's not you or me, folks, that's the person over there doing yoga on a Wii balance board. Yves notes that the game will be made "more accessible," a supposed improvement from a title that was "probably a little too difficult for the general gamers at that time."

If by "more accessible" they mean a little easier, fine. But if BG&E2 ends up being a dumb downed waggle fest for the Wii sports crowd I will not be pleased.


----------



## Hawksmoor (May 29, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Anybody else notice that Ubisoft announced a Beyond Good and Evil sequel?
> 
> I didnt see that coming. I liked the game and bought it right when it first was released. But unfortunately even though it was a critical success it flopped hard. So am quite surprised Ubisoft is taking the risk.
> 
> ...



Beyond Good & Evil is probably one of the top 10 great games that hardly anybody played. Hopefully the sequel can live up to its predecessor and Ubisoft can market it aggressively enough to make it a commercial success.

Of the other titles you mentioned, I'm a big fan of Killer Instinct and Perfect Dark. However, given the absolutely lethargic pace that Rare works at, we probably won't see a new game in either series for quite a few years. Their focus right now is on Banjo Threeie, but EGM's Quartermann claims that KI3 is in the planning stages right now.


----------



## PolarKat (May 29, 2008)

There was this game called Alternate Reality, was supposed to be released in 5-6 installments, unfortunately it didn't make it past 2 installments I would have loved to have seen that completed.


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (May 29, 2008)

heh, I'ma have to dig out my copy of Beyond good and evil now, that was awesome, I hope the new game has a co-op mode that would kick ass, I loved that game it was dark and sinister whilst still maintaining a fun and fluid game style which held it all together and to top that it had excellent character development, the only downside is that it was all over too quickly, just checking out the teaser trailer for bg&e2 and it looks goooood, well I say it looks good, it doesn't really do much more than that but its something
http://uplay.uk.ubi.com/index.php?video=ysdsscxr


----------



## Smite (May 29, 2008)

If you have a dollar and a decent computer, I think it's up on GameTap. A month is $0.99 so heh 

EDIT: It is on there:

http://www.gametap.com/play/gameDetails/000278650


----------



## Allie Cat (May 30, 2008)

WTF? The first one was pretty easy, if they easify it any more most people could probably play it in their sleep... I really don't think Ancel would let them screw it up too bad though.


----------



## Mathias (May 30, 2008)

I don't like the new direction Banjo Threeir is taking. I was hoping it'd be a platformer but you have to build vehicles and stuff.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 3, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I don't like the new direction Banjo Threeie is taking. I was hoping it'd be a platformer but you have to build vehicles and stuff.


Nuts & Bolts looks interesting.
it seems like an entirely different game from Kazooie and Tooie, but it still looks pretty fun.
i like the "build a machine and see if it will fly" dynamic.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 3, 2008)

There isn't a ton of design space left in 3D platformers, and Rare knows it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I don't like the new direction Banjo Threeir is taking. I was hoping it'd be a platformer but you have to build vehicles and stuff.



I agree. 

I'm really not too keen on the idea of the vehicles. I was hoping for some classic Banjo platforming and jiggy collecting. Not playing mini games with vehicles. The concept seems more like a spin off than a true sequel to me. It will probably still be a decent game but it's just not Banjo Kazooie to me anymore.


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 3, 2008)

I got sucked back into Vampire The Masquerade: Bloodlines...so addictive. Damn it. Got over WoW and now this...


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 3, 2008)

fixel said:


> im still loving GTA4, especially cops and crooks online. its just finding those damn pigeons that sucks, even with the whattheydonotwantyoutoknow website. i wish they would just stop putting in collectibles like that, assassins creed was the worst with those stupid flags. i just want the key to the city



I'm so addicted to GTA that I find myself reminiscing about my days in the old country...and then I realize that's Niko Bellic, not me. :doh:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2008)

Ive been playing Death Jr. Root of Evil for the Wii. It looks surprisingly good by Wii standards. Its nice to see a developer put some effort in trying to make a Wii game look decent. 

Ive seen on a couple of game forums where Ninty fanboys have been saying the game has near 360 graphics. Again the game looks good by Wii standards but not anywhere even remotely close to the. But in all fairness the Wii has set the graphics bar so incredibly low that anything that doesnt look like absolute ass is going to get lavished with praise. 

Realistically it looks like a very nice looking Gamecube game and is one of the better looking games on the Wii. It also controls very well and the waggle is kept to a minimum. I would highly recommend it to Wii owners and fans of platform games in general. The Wii owners really need to support developers putting out nice looking games otherwise we are just going to keep getting buried in mountains of ugly shovelware.

Oh, and I almost forgot, Gamestop has House of the Dead 2 and 3 Return on sale for $19.99. The game plays very well. If the Wii does one thing really well it's emulating a light gun with the Wii-mote. Even better if you have the Zapper attachment. House of the Dead 2 is Dreamcast port and is graphically dated (but honestly there are worse looking games on the Wii) but still plays well. House 3 looks very good by Wii standards and is a port of the Xbox 1 version.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 3, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Oh, and I almost forgot, Gamestop has House of the Dead 2 and 3 Return on sale for $19.99. The game plays very well. If the Wii does one thing really well it's emulating a light gun with the Wii-mote. Even better if you have the Zapper attachment. House of the Dead 2 is Dreamcast port and is graphically dated (but honestly there are worse looking games on the Wii) but still plays well. House 3 looks very good by Wii standards and is a port of the Xbox 1 version.



That's awesome! My PS3-owning friend (and creator of all my fun) just bought a Wii, so we'll check those out.

5 bucks if you remember the Dreamcast wonder, Typing of the Dead. I still have my Dreamcast, and that is fun to bust out from time to time.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> 5 bucks if you remember the Dreamcast wonder, Typing of the Dead. I still have my Dreamcast, and that is fun to bust out from time to time.



I still have my Dreamcast too. A very under appreciated system.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 4, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> That's awesome! My PS3-owning friend (and creator of all my fun) just bought a Wii, so we'll check those out.
> 
> 5 bucks if you remember the Dreamcast wonder, Typing of the Dead. I still have my Dreamcast, and that is fun to bust out from time to time.



is it still "thinking" lol


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 9, 2008)

Any one else catch the Iphone 3g news today? It will be interesting to see if Apple can actually break into the handheld gaming market with it.

Kroll was the most impressive looking of the game demos shown in my opinion. No where near psp level but better than DS. 

http://www.joystiq.com/2008/06/09/digital-legends-iphone-action-adventure-due-in-september/


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 10, 2008)

BRAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWL.

'nuff said.

*glee*


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 10, 2008)

My brother is in love with GTA..I don't see whats special lol I'm more of a halo 2, halo 3, counterstrike and COD4 kinda girl  VIDEO GAMES ARE THE BEST!!:wubu:


----------



## None (Jun 10, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden II.


----------



## Smite (Jun 11, 2008)

FACT: Dreamcast was the best system ever.

I can't wait for next Thursday. I'll be taking my $500 either online or offline and buying that new 80gb PS3 bundle...for one game hah....MGS4!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 11, 2008)

I'm buying a ps3 a week from friday, if all goes well. I'm looking for a 60gig, which is why I say 'if all goes well...' if I can't find a 60 I will wait.

=Divals


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 11, 2008)

Ninja Gaiden II has been kicking my casual gamer butt. I'm parked on chapter 7 or 8--freakin' unblockable missiles.

Currently waiting for Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 11, 2008)

Our TV has been occupied by taking turns playing the new Lego Indiana Jones movie. My kid is obsessed with Indiana Jones right now.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 12, 2008)

Divals said:


> I'm buying a ps3 a week from friday, if all goes well. I'm looking for a 60gig, which is why I say 'if all goes well...' if I can't find a 60 I will wait.
> 
> =Divals



Unless you want a used or refurbished one, the 60 gigs are long gone. You might be able to still find some of the 80 gig Motorstorm bundles around though. Your best option for a PS3 now is probably the MG bundle and you do get a Dual shock 3 with it too. 

Dont even bother with the 40 gig. The mandatory 5 gig installs most of the games been having recently fill up those pretty fast. Not to mention the 40 gig doesnt play PS2 games.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 12, 2008)

I've just started on Bioshock in the past few days and I am loving it. I bought it shortly after it came out last year, but I never got around to it. The style and the atmosphere in the game make it one of the most riveting, dynamis FPS's I've ever played. I hope the recently announced sequel can live up to this gem of a game.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 12, 2008)

I bought NBA In the Zone 96 for PS1 the other day.....may I say I never EVER thought Pervis Ellison was capable of hitting a 3 pointer, wow was I wrong lol


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 12, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Unless you want a used or refurbished one, the 60 gigs are long gone. You might be able to still find some of the 80 gig Motorstorm bundles around though. Your best option for a PS3 now is probably the MG bundle and you do get a Dual shock 3 with it too.
> 
> Dont even bother with the 40 gig. The mandatory 5 gig installs most of the games been having recently fill up those pretty fast. Not to mention the 40 gig doesnt play PS2 games.



Yeah, I'm getting a used or refurbished. The Exchange - a semilocal chain of music, movie, and video game stores - has them for about $400, if you can catch them. Gamestop has them for $450, so I'd prefer to buy from The Exchange.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 13, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Any one else catch the Iphone 3g news today? It will be interesting to see if Apple can actually break into the handheld gaming market with it.
> 
> Kroll was the most impressive looking of the game demos shown in my opinion. No where near psp level but better than DS.
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2008/06/09/digital-legends-iphone-action-adventure-due-in-september/


Nintendo's years-long stranglehold on the handheld market isn't going to be weakening anytime soon.
okay sure, the PSP has been increasing in popularity since the release of the PSP-2000 series, but even then, we're still looking at an essentially two-party handheld market.
same as the consoles. it's a two-party market for home gaming these days (i'm sorry, but the Wii is a toy, not a gaming system. save your Wii Fit and Mario Kart for the causals, thanks. 3 games does not a system make.) with the 360 and PS3.
it's going to be a while, if ever, before Apple can make a mark on the handheld circuit.


----------



## Smite (Jun 13, 2008)

It's weird how the PSP and the DS fought in Japan. PSP was leading forever, then the DS Lite came out, and the DS Lite sold forever. Then the PSP 2000 with MHF2 came out, and now the PSP is clearing house over there.

Either way, I can't wait for the next PSP.


----------



## chileno (Jun 17, 2008)

Just finished MGS4 yesterday for my first run through
Awesome technical game, although the story was very disappointing, and there is too much cinematics and not enough gameplay
However, it was quite enjoyable, and I plan on playing it some more to unlock some stuff, and I want to play online

Before that, I was playing GTAIV, which I also finished and was playing for % completion.

Other than that, since I am in Chile, people here love Pro Evolution Soccer 2008 for the PS3. Since not many people have a PS3, my friends come over 2 or 3 times a week to play "tournaments".

When I get a little tired of those 3 games, I'll probably go back to playing Madden 08, since the Madden games have been my default videogame since 93.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 17, 2008)

Blasted through some of my old GBA games (Metroid Zero Mission and Fusion, to be exact) and working on a Zelda double-front with the GBA _Link to the Past_ and the Wii _Twilight Princess_... although I might end up buying the GC version. The controls just don't work like they should with attacking.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 18, 2008)

Iiiii got a PS3 today 

Couldn't afford any games though.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 18, 2008)

Divals said:


> Iiiii got a PS3 today



You were able to hunt down a 60 gig?



> Couldn't afford any games though.



That sucks. Hopefully you will be able to find some demos you like on PSN to keep you busy in the mean time.


----------



## None (Jun 18, 2008)

Beat Metal Gear Solid 4, extremely satisfied. Excellent game.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 18, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> You were able to hunt down a 60 gig?
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks. Hopefully you will be able to find some demos you like on PSN to keep you busy in the mean time.



Yup, I paid $450 for it after taxes... ouch.

Yeah, but I still have my vast library of PS1 and PS2 games, most of which I haven't come close to beating... I'll probably get a game or two next month, but first I need an HDMI to DVI adapter so I can connect it directly to my monitor.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 21, 2008)

Divals said:


> Yup, I paid $450 for it after taxes... ouch.
> 
> Yeah, but I still have my vast library of PS1 and PS2 games, most of which I haven't come close to beating... I'll probably get a game or two next month, but first I need an HDMI to DVI adapter so I can connect it directly to my monitor.



So, how are you liking the PS3 so far? Try out any demos? 

For PS3 exclusives I personally recommend Uncharted, Ratchet and Clank and Resistance. After those, Heavenly Sword. It's a beautiful but short button masher. But still its fun and again the graphics are really nice. 

Lair still isn't good even after the analog patch. It controls better but it still has loads wrong with it. You might want to avoid it unless you can get it dirt cheap. I paid $60, ugh.

Folklore isn't too bad. Neat graphics and story. I found the game play REALLY repetitious though. 

Haze is decent. Disappointing graphics and kind of a silly ham fisted storyline. Still, not bad if you can get it on discount. Best Buy had it on sale for $40 a couple of weeks ago. So it was worth that. Been ticked if I had paid $60 though.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm in the process of beating Tekken 5 with every single playable character....only problem is I've beaten it with 3/4 of the characters and there's still one left to unlock....anyone know how to do it or do I just have to beat the game with everyone?


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 21, 2008)

Over the past few days I picked up TimeShift and Assassin's Creed. I haven't played them yet, because I am still running through an SD connection onto my computer monitor and it looks like crap. I have an HDMI to DVI cable coming in the next couple days though, and then there shall be shiny gamey goodness.

In about two weeks when I get my next paycheck I will probably get the limited edition of MGS4, if I can still find it... if not I'll just have to wait until I can, I guess. I also put $20 down on Fallout 3 LE at gamestop, and they gave me a poster and soundtrack cd... I figure I'll put down another $20 every paycheck and have it paid off long before it comes out 

=Divals


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 21, 2008)

Divals said:


> Over the past few days I picked up TimeShift



I have Timeshift for the 360. It's actually a pretty good shooter.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 21, 2008)

doing run-through's of Final Fantasy's 7, 8, 9, 10 and 12 in order at the mo'.. up to 9 so far; never get bored of these games


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 21, 2008)

No Final Fantasy Tactics in that list? D:

I still need to finish FFIII for DS.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 22, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> No Final Fantasy Tactics in that list? D:
> 
> I still need to finish FFIII for DS.



I wanna play the original FF 3....I've beaten 1, 5, 6, 7, 10 and 11 but I've never played the original 2 and 3.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 22, 2008)

those are the only one's I have, plus legends 1 and 2 for the gameboy, but they're pretty awful, lol


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jun 22, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I wanna play the original FF 3....I've beaten 1, 5, 6, 7, 10 and 11 but I've never played the original 2 and 3.



You mean 12 and not 11, right? FFXI is an MMO and has no definitive end, so it can't be beaten really. It's an excellent game, though. I play it every day and have for about 4-5 years now.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

I still need to beat XII, myself... I had rented it and was playing it when I got the Wii, so I was distracted from ever finishing it. It was rented, too, so I returned it and picked up a Wii game to try out... I never re-got it. I ought to, I was so close to finishing.


----------



## alienlanes (Jun 22, 2008)

Yume Nikki _*shudder*_

It's not actually very interesting as a game, but as a series of surreal and disturbing images it's one of the creepiest things I've played in a while.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 22, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I still need to beat XII, myself... I had rented it and was playing it when I got the Wii, so I was distracted from ever finishing it. It was rented, too, so I returned it and picked up a Wii game to try out... I never re-got it. I ought to, I was so close to finishing.



The strategy guide for FF 12 is a friggin novel! I swear I could put it in the bathroom and take weeks to read it.....that's why I don't care too much for RPG's, wayyyyy to long now


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 22, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Blasted through some of my old GBA games (Metroid Zero Mission and Fusion, to be exact) and working on a Zelda double-front with the GBA _Link to the Past_ and the Wii _Twilight Princess_... although I might end up buying the GC version. The controls just don't work like they should with attacking.


turns out the GC version of LoZ:TP can fetch a higher value. everyone bought the Wii version.
i loved the controls of the GC version. the Wii version, not so much. (then again, my bias as someone who DOES NOT like the Wii is not conducive to this argument.) but fishing on the GC was a bore.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 22, 2008)

I just spent nearly a third of my paycheck *cringe* getting MGS4 LE. Unfortunately the manager of the GameStop I got it from threw away all the artbooks yesterday >.<

I suppose now I really ought to finish MGS3... v.v


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> turns out the GC version of LoZ:TP can fetch a higher value. everyone bought the Wii version.
> i loved the controls of the GC version. the Wii version, not so much. (then again, my bias as someone who DOES NOT like the Wii is not conducive to this argument.) but fishing on the GC was a bore.



I love the Wii. I think that it can be so frigging awesome with a lot of games (_Metroid Prime_, for example, utilizes the controller magnificently), but with others- especially those that aren't specifically designed for it- it isn't so good.

In the case of _Twilight Princess_, there's parts of it that work well- the fishing is a perfect example- but the combat controls don't work quite as well, and I find myself wiggling both the 'troller and the nunchuk in an attempt to perform any sort of slashing attack. It's just aggravatin'.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 29, 2008)

My Sis got me Guitar Hero for the DS and I've been playing that today. It plays surprizingly well. Not at all comfortable to hold though. Cramps your hand up after a song or two.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 30, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> My Sis got me Guitar Hero for the DS and I've been playing that today. It plays surprizingly well. Not at all comfortable to hold though. Cramps your hand up after a song or two.


i saw the song list.
looks pretty crappy.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 30, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i saw the song list.
> looks pretty crappy.



The song list is short and reuses a lot of songs from previous Guitar Hero games but it is amazing they were actually able to pull it off at all on the antiquated DS hardware.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 30, 2008)

Plus I hear it has 'I Am Not Your Gameboy' as one of the songs.

FREEZEPOP FOREVER!!


----------



## The Fez (Jun 30, 2008)

Just picked up FF7 Crisis Core, so far it's epic:smitten:


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 1, 2008)

I purchased "Guitar Hero: Aerosmith" tonight. Yes, I'm stupid and I have money to burn.

Short review: Rent it. 

--This is the game for you if you are a XBOX360 achievement whore. I literally received eight achievements after playing the second song. My XBOX360 literally froze as it vomited such lofty achievements as "Played the 2nd Song - 10 points", "Shredder! 10 notes in a Row! - 35 Points", "Star Gazer! Gained Star Power Once!" Seriously, this is the Special Olympics of Achievement Points.

--This game is for you if you've always thought that Stephen Tyler should look scarier. Seriously, they took everything that was scary and vaguely obscene about Tyler and turned it to 11. Just look at the notes...just look at the notes...

--The game is easy. I'm 38, so you can assume that I am practically bionic for being able to beat Guitar Hero III on Hard (3 star--whoo!). "Guitar Hero: Aerosmith" is a cakewalk on Hard. I still only a three star player, but I barely had to struggle.

--You'd better like Aerosmith. Over 25 Aerosmith songs. 5 are actually fun to play. Thank God for "The Killers" and Joan Jett".

--Oh, and if you save your money you can buy the exact same crap you saved for in GHIII.

Sarcasm aside. The game is still "fun", but not "$59.99 fun".


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 1, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Sarcasm aside. The game is still "fun", but not "$59.99 fun".



That's what I figured. It's basically the same game as GH3 only with Aerosmith songs ands less custimization. I'll pick it up if I can get on discount.


----------



## Fascinita (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm here to report that that Game Cube my brother "got" me for Christmas still has not found its way to me via USPS, as promised. Therefore I remain _sans_ Mario Party fun, six months after I thought my waiting was over.

Yes, you can feel sorry for me.

(To be fair, I did not get my brother anything at all last Christmas.)


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 1, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> That's what I figured. It's basically the same game as GH3 only with Aerosmith songs ands less custimization. I'll pick it up if I can get on discount.


i'm sure you may already know, but cheapassgamer.com is a great place to find deals.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 2, 2008)

ZOMG! Chrono Trigger coming to the DS!!
CHRONO TRIGGER!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 2, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> ZOMG! Chrono Trigger coming to the DS!!
> CHRONO TRIGGER!



Where the hell was this 3 years ago?

Damn, imagine Magus on the DS.....Lavos would be toast in 8 seconds


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Jul 2, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> ZOMG! Chrono Trigger coming to the DS!!
> CHRONO TRIGGER!



YAYS!  chrono trigger ftw!


----------



## g-squared (Jul 2, 2008)

i just picked up a copy of Final Fantasy Tactics: A2 for the DS and Overlord for my 360 theyre both really great games


----------



## Mathias (Jul 2, 2008)

I bought pokemon diamond a couple of weeks ago and grown bored with it. I'm picking up an Action Replay tomorrow to make it a little more intresting...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 2, 2008)

g-squared said:


> i just picked up a copy of Final Fantasy Tactics: A2 for the DS and Overlord for my 360 theyre both really great games


i hear the gameplay is Tactics A2 is spot on.
i LOVED the Tactics Advance. it's in my top 10 games of all time.
but something about Tactics A2 turns me off. i can't say exactly what, though.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 2, 2008)

Well, my time has been somewhat limited as of late, but mostly I've been a JRPG geek as of late:

- Persona 3
- Soul Nomad
- The World Ends With You

And eventually I'll start Mana Khemia: Alchemists of Al-Revis. 

That said, with the aforementioned time constraints, the only game I've been able to put any _real_ time into as of late is ``The World Ends With You'', due to its portable nature (on the DS.) 

on the other hand, I'm on vacation from now until Monday... need caffeine, my gaming fuel.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 2, 2008)

Anyone get their PS3 bricked after updating to 2.40?

Sony pulled the update earlier today because it was causing a hard drive data corruption for a few people rendering their systems unusable. I updated as soon as it went up yesterday and have not had any problems so far.

All that aside, I'm fairly underwhelmed so far by the much hyped long promised update. The Trophy system is pretty much useless since only one game (Super Stardust HD) supports it so far and by the sounds of it any other games getting trophy patches are not coming any time soon.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 2, 2008)

This generation of systems has been a weird one for me. The PS1 and PS2 could do no wrong for me (actually, as a JRPGer, the PS2 _continues_ to do no wrong), but the only game I've seen for the PS3 that piques my interest is Disgaea 3 (mostly because I love Disgaea 1 & 2). The 360 also is vaguely interesting, but I'm probably more inclined to build a new PC gaming rig than get a 360, as I'll have more use for the PC and most of the good games I've seen for the 360 come out for the PC anyway (and friends who have experienced the red ring of death have made me leery about forking over $300+ for a machine that could shit itself with wanton abandon.) Am I alone in this situation? The only system that has consistently provided real exclusive console gaming for me has been the Wii.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 2, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> ZOMG! Chrono Trigger coming to the DS!!
> CHRONO TRIGGER!



This is extremely exciting for me as well! I really wonder what changes they'll make for this re-release?


...


(Chrono, Lucca, Marle FTW)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 3, 2008)

gwydion said:


> and friends who have experienced the red ring of death have made me leery about forking over $300+ for a machine that could shit itself with wanton abandon.)



The red ring thing has been blown out of proportion in my opinion and this is coming from a person that had a launch 360 die after two years. Plus MS fixed it for free even though it was long out warrenty. Sony on the other hand was not so generous when my first two PS1s and my first PS2 bit the dust.

That reminds me, people tend to always gloss over that the PS1 and PS2 had more than their fair share of hardware issues early on. But this was before the rise of internet blogs and completely hysterical fanboys and gamers just didn't complain as much back then I guess. 

Anyhoo, any new 360 out there now is pretty much guaranteed to be a Falcon and those have very few issues. So buying a 360 now is pretty safe.



> Am I alone in this situation? The only system that has consistently provided real exclusive console gaming for me has been the Wii.



I love the first party Ninty exclusives like Zelda, Metroid and Mario and the system is worth it just for those. But the Wii has so damn much 3rd party shovelware and just crap ass games that would look ugly on the Dreamcast. 

Ugh! Don't even get me started on that crap. It ticks me off to no end that garbage like Carnival Games outsells games like Metroid Prime 3.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 3, 2008)

I updated to 2.40 last night, it seems to be working fine... I suspect that some of the people who got bricked may have restarted their PS3s at the wrong moment, there was a warning in there somewhere about doing that.

Gwydion, don't forget about Final Fantasy XIII if you like jrpgs. Also, I have Disgaea 3 preordered at gamestop, when it comes out remind me and I'll tell you what I think about it.

<=huge jrpg fan though I usually don't have time to actually finish them... v.v


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 3, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> The red ring thing has been blown out of proportion in my opinion and this is coming from a person that had a launch 360 die after two years.



Agreed. I bought my 360 at launch. Not so much as a hiccup and I ran the console hard--leaving it on for days at a time. It bricked two months ago. 

When I bought the system I also purchased a Best Buy warranty. I had immediate buyer's remorse and pegged myself as a sucker. However, when I brought the XBOX in they spent about a minute testing it and came back with a Halo 3 branded unit for me. Then they said that insomuch as the price of the unit had dropped I was entitled to a $50 Gift Card or a 1 year extension on my warranty.

(And no, the numbers don't work. I believe the Halo 3 HDMI version of the 360 was the same price as the launch 360 . Either the cashier was addled, or they just cut me some slack because I wasn't a typical demanding douche.)


----------



## None (Jul 3, 2008)

Been playing Lunar Knights for DS, great game. A good successor to the original Boktai (never got the play the sequels before this though, which is a shame). Another great title from Kojima Productions.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

gwydion said:


> This generation of systems has been a weird one for me. The PS1 and PS2 could do no wrong for me (actually, as a JRPGer, the PS2 _continues_ to do no wrong), but the only game I've seen for the PS3 that piques my interest is Disgaea 3 (mostly because I love Disgaea 1 & 2). The 360 also is vaguely interesting, but I'm probably more inclined to build a new PC gaming rig than get a 360, as I'll have more use for the PC and most of the good games I've seen for the 360 come out for the PC anyway (and friends who have experienced the red ring of death have made me leery about forking over $300+ for a machine that could shit itself with wanton abandon.) Am I alone in this situation? The only system that has consistently provided real exclusive console gaming for me has been the Wii.



I'm with you on that one. PS1 and PS2 RPG's like Legend of Legaia, Final Fantasy 10, Chrono Trigger's conversion and others were highly addicting and highly entertaining while I can't think of one good PS3 Rpg.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 3, 2008)

Hugely important news for all to know: Mega Man 9 is coming to the WiiWare downloadable service, and it is essentially a regular old circa 1990 Mega Man game:

http://www.gamesradar.com/wii/mega-...a-20080702154756565049/g-20080626165055938021

This amazes me somewhat for many reasons, not the least of which is that I think the potential audience for this sort of thing likely consisted of me, myself and I alone.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 3, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> ZOMG! Chrono Trigger coming to the DS!!
> CHRONO TRIGGER!



This better not be a trick or a joke. You have no idea how much I love that game.

On another note, I have finally played GTA IV. And no, I have not gone out and committed real crimes! I swear, some teenagers today are total idiots.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 3, 2008)

gwydion said:


> Hugely important news for all to know: Mega Man 9 is coming to the WiiWare downloadable service, and it is essentially a regular old circa 1990 Mega Man game:
> 
> http://www.gamesradar.com/wii/mega-...a-20080702154756565049/g-20080626165055938021
> 
> This amazes me somewhat for many reasons, not the least of which is that I think the potential audience for this sort of thing likely consisted of me, myself and I alone.


yeah, according to Kotaku, it's coming to the PSN and XBOX Live services, too.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 3, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> This better not be a trick or a joke. You have no idea how much I love that game.


you read the press release, didn't you?
i think it's safe to say that Chrono Trigger to go is very real.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 3, 2008)

Mega Man is one of those series' which I have a deep love for, but I could never bring myself to play beyond Mega Man 3. Anyone feel that way about certain game lines? Castlevania's another one...played the original, Simon's Quest, Symphony of the Night and Harmony of Dissonance, and then I just can't motivate myself to play the rest, yet I consider myself a fan.

Final Fantasy, though, I've played and beaten all the US releases, including both Tactics games (though I know there's a new Tactics game out now).

OH well.

I'm currently playing WoW, Rock Band, SingStar Pop and SingStar Rocks


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 3, 2008)

gwydion said:


> Hugely important news for all to know: Mega Man 9 is coming to the WiiWare downloadable service, and it is essentially a regular old circa 1990 Mega Man game:
> 
> http://www.gamesradar.com/wii/mega-...a-20080702154756565049/g-20080626165055938021
> 
> This amazes me somewhat for many reasons, not the least of which is that I think the potential audience for this sort of thing likely consisted of me, myself and I alone.


YES

YES

DO WANT

YES

BLESS YOU INAFUNE-SAN


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

Why the hell are there two versions of Madden 09? I don't get it


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 3, 2008)

Two versions too many... -.-


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

Divals said:


> Two versions too many... -.-



Bah!

Just because I'm a gamer and into RPG's doesn't make me a geek, I grew up around sports games too....can't wait for NBA Live 2009.

But back to the current topic, anyone think a sequel to Chrono Trigger should be in order? I don't support Chrono Cross as a real sequel


----------



## Smite (Jul 3, 2008)

Aren't they remaking Chrono Trigger for the DS? I think I read that on NeoGaf.

Anywho, as for why the two reasons of madden...who knows. I'm just glad they haven't done that shit to NHL 09 and MLB 08 The Show


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 3, 2008)

Smite said:


> Aren't they remaking Chrono Trigger for the DS? I think I read that on NeoGaf.
> 
> Anywho, as for why the two reasons of madden...who knows. I'm just glad they haven't done that shit to NHL 09 and MLB 08 The Show



That's the topic of discussion, Chrono coming to the DS.

I'm asking if it would be possible to make a sequel on the PS3....or the Wii depending on who has the rights


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 3, 2008)

Chrono Trigger is all SquareEnix, unless Toriyama has some hand in it, but I think he was only involved as a character designer, not as a rights-holder.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 4, 2008)

Smite said:


> Aren't they remaking Chrono Trigger for the DS? I think I read that on NeoGaf.


not remaking. re-releasing. it's basically a straight port, save for stylus control and a little bit of new content.
think of it this way - Chrono Trigger DS is to Chrono Trigger as FFVI Advance is to FFVI.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jul 4, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> not remaking. re-releasing. it's basically a straight port, save for stylus control and a little bit of new content.
> think of it this way - Chrono Trigger DS is to Chrono Trigger as FFVI Advance is to FFVI.



Eh, that's a deal-killer for me. I own the original incarnation and I can play it emulated on my GP2X. In fact, the DS and PSP both can run emulated SNES games too, so a no-frills straight port for $30-$35 seems a bit much.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 5, 2008)

This has nothing to do with the current topic but...

I finally figured out how to do video game reviews, here's a basic demo I put together knowing nothing about editing and stuff like that.

Once I get a new laptop and webcam (not to mention video camcorder capability) I'll be able to do the live action segments to complete the reviews.

Here's a sample.......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mtf3e-QKsc0


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 6, 2008)

I still have my copy of Chrono Trigger for the SNES but I am totally buying this game. Love it. Worship it. 







I just like having the newer releases of these games since my system is so inconsistent in when it feels like working.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 6, 2008)

Just beat _Twilight Princess _yesterday.

...wow.

Absolutely epic. Probably the best _Zelda _game yet. I'll have to go and buy it when I have money 'cause I want to play it again.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 6, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Just beat _Twilight Princess _yesterday.
> 
> ...wow.
> 
> Absolutely epic. Probably the best _Zelda _game yet. I'll have to go and buy it when I have money 'cause I want to play it again.



Gamecube or Wii? The Gamecube one is harder to get but controls much better in my opinion.


----------



## lostjacket (Jul 6, 2008)

Just Grabbed Baldur's Gate I+II w/ Expansions.

How did I not play this before is a mystery to me.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 6, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Gamecube or Wii? The Gamecube one is harder to get but controls much better in my opinion.



Wii version. I don't have a Gamecube controller here, and they didn't have the GCN version at the store.

Agreed on the controls. They were quite a bitch to deal with sometimes. The fishing was frigging perfect, but the combat... good concept that just didn't work so well.

The graphics were the other weak point. It's not that they were bad- they were fantastic, really- but far from what the Wii's capable of.

The gameplay was outstanding, the items had a whole bunch of cool new stuff (the Spinner) and some awesome revamps of oldies (Double Clawshots FTW). The music was _phenomenal_, and the environment was lush and thorough and friggin' *HUGE*; same for the dungeons, each of which for the most part took hours to get through, partly due to figuring it out on my own, but mostly just due to the size.

Characters were charming, quirky, and thankfully non-creepy (I'm looking at you, Tingle, you freaky fuck), and Midna was a far better companion than Navi was, although still a bit of a pain in the ass. I especially liked the Yeti.

The final showdown(s) were spectacular, although there was a point where it's like... "GAWD, just frigging DIE already!". This was made up for, I think, by the magnificently epic and satisfying ending.

Another thing I liked was how the geography was similar to _Ocarina of Time_ in many places. Not everywhere, of course, but the Ordon Province is a great example of it, since it greatly resembles _OoT's _Kokori Forest. Hyrule Castle, too, has a very reasonable layout that's similar- on the lower levels at least- to the castle in _Link to the Past_, including the route to the upper tiers that's only accessible from the outside.

So yeah... I loved it. It took me well over 30 hours to beat it, but I'd gladly play through it again even if it took that long.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 6, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Just beat _Twilight Princess _yesterday.
> 
> ...wow.
> 
> Absolutely epic. Probably the best _Zelda _game yet. I'll have to go and buy it when I have money 'cause I want to play it again.


i was VASTLY disappointed by LoZ:TP.
i mean, yeah, sure, it's decent. but it's so very predictable, formulaic and tired. i mean, how many times am i going to have to collect three things from the forest temple, fire temple, and wind temple, gain a new power, discover the "true" villain, travel through the desert, go into the water temple, awaken some big animal, go to the hidden palace, and then fight Ganondorf using my hookshoot boomerang that fires exploding arrows?

i mean, sure, in a game series, you have to keep things consistent, but this is ridiculous. i really love Majora's Mask and WindWaker for making some interesting changes to the core Zelda play, while still keeping things familiar. Majora's Mask and Wind Waker feel fresh and exciting compared to LoZ: OoT.
LoZ: TP just feels like LoZ: OoT - Director's Cut.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 6, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Agreed on the controls. They were quite a bitch to deal with sometimes. The fishing was frigging perfect, but the combat... good concept that just didn't work so well.



I'm a fairly obsessive Zelda fan and have and played both versions and I agree the fishing was well done but everything else about the control was a pain. 



> The graphics were the other weak point. It's not that they were bad- they were fantastic, really- but far from what the Wii's capable of.



To be fair though, even though it was a GC port, it was the best looking Wii game for a long time and is still one of the best looking. (I personally feel Metroid Prime 2 is the most impressive looking Wii game.)



> Characters were charming, quirky, and thankfully non-creepy (I'm looking at you, Tingle, you freaky fuck), and Midna was a far better companion than Navi was, although still a bit of a pain in the ass. I especially liked the Yeti.



Again I totally agree. I loathed and I mean loathed Tingle but I rather liked Midna. 



> The final showdown(s) were spectacular, although there was a point where it's like... "GAWD, just frigging DIE already!". This was made up for, I think, by the magnificently epic and satisfying ending.



It was an awesome game. It's my favorite Zelda since Ocarina of time and probably even the best Zelda ever. Not a big fan of Wind Waker. Yes, I didn't really care for the cutesy cell shaded art style. But the thing I hated the most was all that tedious boating. I just hated that. I'll take Epona over that damn boat anyday.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 6, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> Just Grabbed Baldur's Gate I+II w/ Expansions.
> 
> How did I not play this before is a mystery to me.



I played the hell out of both games back in the day, but never finished either. May need to rectify that.

On the other hand, I have sitting next to me right now copies of Fallout 1, Fallout 2 and Plainscape: Torment, all three of which are desperately in need of playing.

Isometric RPGs for the win!


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 6, 2008)

I just started playing Lunar 2: Eternal Blue Complete again. I feel like such a dork, with my shiny new PS3 and copies of MGS4, Assassin's Creed, Timeshift, and Resistance Fall of Man, playing a PS1 RPG... but I never finished either of the Lunar games and I really ought to. Plus I love the completely irreverent humor.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 6, 2008)

Divals said:


> I just started playing Lunar 2: Eternal Blue Complete again.



Lunar! That brings back fond memories of playing Lunar 1 and 2 on the Sega CD. Damn, those were good games. I miss Working Designs.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 6, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Lunar! That brings back fond memories of playing Lunar 1 and 2 on the Sega CD. Damn, those were good games. I miss Working Designs.



I actually have the Sega CD versions too... but I'm selling them because I have the PS versions. Got 'em for $4 each at goodwill... selling for $50 each.  Working Designs kicked ass in many ways, but they did kind of kill themselves. Lots of bad relations with other companies, plus the president was a bit of an ass from what I've heard.

Though he did start another company, Gaijinworks. They haven't released anything in the time they've existed, though, so who knows...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 6, 2008)

Divals said:


> I actually have the Sega CD versions too... but I'm selling them because I have the PS versions.



I like the Sega CD versions better. Maybe it's the nostalgia, but I really dig the opening song of Lunar 1 for the Sega CD. 

Working Designs made a lot of great games for the Turbo Duo and Sega CD. But, yeah, they did seem to burn a lot of bridges in the PS1/N64/Saturn era. But on the Sega CD, for a while there, they could do no wrong. Lunar 1, Lunar 2, Vay and Popful Mail were reasons enough to own the Sega CD.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 7, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I like the Sega CD versions better. Maybe it's the nostalgia, but I really dig the opening song of Lunar 1 for the Sega CD.
> 
> Working Designs made a lot of great games for the Turbo Duo and Sega CD. But, yeah, they did seem to burn a lot of bridges in the PS1/N64/Saturn era. But on the Sega CD, for a while there, they could do no wrong. Lunar 1, Lunar 2, Vay and Popful Mail were reasons enough to own the Sega CD.



Popful Mail... I'll never forget going to a relative's house one time who had a Sega CD, and flipping out because there was actual spoken dialog in the game. It was also the first time I had seen a game that had characters which were so obviously Anime-inspired in their art form (there had been others before that I now realize, but that was the first time I saw characters in a game that could have been ripped from, say, Slayers or something.)

I grew up entirely on Nintendo, and had a definite bias at the time toward them. But these days I regret not having had any Sega in my youth - particularly since they didn't seem afraid of porting games to the US that had obvious Japanese influences in art and style.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 7, 2008)

gwydion said:


> I grew up entirely on Nintendo, and had a definite bias at the time toward them. But these days I regret not having had any Sega in my youth - particularly since they didn't seem afraid of porting games to the US that had obvious Japanese influences in art and style.



No Sega!? That means you missed all the original Phantasy Star games and those were some great RPGs.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 7, 2008)

I actually never played a single Sega CD game... though I have about ten, including all four Working Designs games for the system; I never owned a Sega CD so I can't play them. But my first Lunar game was actually Lunar 2 on the PS1, it was only after I started playing it that I went and bought SSSC for PS1 as well.

I ought to buy a JVC X'eye or whatever they're called, so I can play my Genesis games too. And didn't they play something else too? I forget.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 7, 2008)

Divals said:


> I never owned a Sega CD so I can't play them. .



I have a bunch of 3DO games that I can't play right now. My 3DO died a few months back but I still just can't part with my copy of Lucienne's Quest.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 7, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I have a bunch of 3DO games that I can't play right now. My 3DO died a few months back but I still just can't part with my copy of Lucienne's Quest.



If I find nifty games at low prices, I tend to buy them whether I have the system for them or not. I have a bunch of Colecovision games too


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

Divals said:


> If I find nifty games at low prices, I tend to buy them whether I have the system for them or not. I have a bunch of Colecovision games too



When I had my ebay store with old school systems... Colecovision was second to Atari.

people in Europe loved Colecovision.

i have been playing rockband... at work... instead of working.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 8, 2008)

Divals said:


> If I find nifty games at low prices, I tend to buy them whether I have the system for them or not.



I gotta admit, I'd do the same.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 8, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> When I had my ebay store with old school systems... Colecovision was second to Atari.
> 
> people in Europe loved Colecovision.
> 
> i have been playing rockband... at work... instead of working.



ColecoVision...lmaoooo you could hook up a Sega Genesis controller to that thing.

Best game on that was Robin Hood for 1 reason........the sun is just smiling away


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 8, 2008)

Don;t laugh but I am addicted to dance dance revolution Supernova 2 right now


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 9, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> No Sega!? That means you missed all the original Phantasy Star games and those were some great RPGs.



For what it's worth, I STILL consider Phantasy Star II the highlight of my "Sega career" as a kid. Thankfully, I have an emulator of it, because I lent my Sega Genesis out and never got it back. For years I struggled through it, until I found out how useful Doctor Amy is. Have been tempted several times to go get Phantasy Star Universe... Not yet though.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 9, 2008)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> For what it's worth, I STILL consider Phantasy Star II the highlight of my "Sega career" as a kid. Thankfully, I have an emulator of it, because I lent my Sega Genesis out and never got it back. For years I struggled through it, until I found out how useful Doctor Amy is. Have been tempted several times to go get Phantasy Star Universe... Not yet though.



Do you have a PS2? The Sega Genesis Collection has PS 1,2 and 3 on it plus loads of other classic Genesis games. It's a heck of a deal for $20 for fans of the Genesis era.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jul 9, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Do you have a PS2? The Sega Genesis Collection has PS 1,2 and 3 on it plus loads of other classic Genesis games. It's a heck of a deal for $20 for fans of the Genesis era.



Actually, my brother found a way around the lack of Genesis. Apparently, for the Game Boy Advanced, they put the first three in a trilogy, and made it a game for the GBA. Who'da thunk it? A handheld Nei! But to answer your question, no I don't, but the girlfriend does... Maybe I should invest...  Thank you


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 10, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Do you have a PS2? The Sega Genesis Collection has PS 1,2 and 3 on it plus loads of other classic Genesis games. It's a heck of a deal for $20 for fans of the Genesis era.


i have that on my PSP. i like being able to play Sonic 2 and Golden Axe on the bus ride to work.
i know i can get the same results if i put CFW on my PSP, but if i put CFW on my PSP, i'll be opening up Pandora's Box of unplayed games. there's about a dozen games i've bought legally that i haven't played through yet. so adding emulation to that pile may not be wise.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 10, 2008)

ZOMFG _The World Ends with You_ is fantastic. it's a lot of fun, and the most unique RPG i've ever played. it's some wonderful hybrid of RPG and point-and-click-adventure. any DS owner who appreciates RPGs should definitely pick this one up.

the battle system alone is worth the price of admission. battle systems this addictive and fun are hard to find in today's RPGs.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 10, 2008)

Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl!

Getting Star Wars: The Force Unleased for the Wii this September.

Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl! Super Smash Bros. Brawl!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 10, 2008)

BingFox said:


> Super Smash Bros. Brawl!



I just recently got Smash Bros from amazon when they had it for the deal of the day. Good game. I really liked that the game is motion control free and you can even use the GC controller.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 10, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> ZOMFG _The World Ends with You_ is fantastic. it's a lot of fun, and the most unique RPG i've ever played. it's some wonderful hybrid of RPG and point-and-click-adventure. any DS owner who appreciates RPGs should definitely pick this one up.
> 
> the battle system alone is worth the price of admission. battle systems this addictive and fun are hard to find in today's RPGs.



TWEWY is probably the first RPG I've played in a long time that I think I'll actually have enough interest in that I'll play it to completion. The battle system is great, as you say, but I'm also somewhat intrigued by the story, which is significantly lighter than other Square titles but packs some punch in the character interactions. I'm currently in the last day with Joshua, and I'm desperate to know how things pan out.


----------



## Smite (Jul 10, 2008)

Been playing Guitar Hero On Tour...

What a waste of fiddy dollahs


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 11, 2008)

Patapon 2 is coming!
guess i should play the first one, then.
especially considering i've had it sitting on my shelf for 3 months.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 11, 2008)

For all those who wonder!


My Brawl code!

3351-3733-0023


And my Wii code for good measure!

5055 1127 6759 0132


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 11, 2008)

I just bought a Nintendo DS and Ive been playing Guitar Hero On Tour obsessively FOR DAYS.

I just cant get passed one friggin song!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 13, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> I just bought a Nintendo DS and Ive been playing Guitar Hero On Tour obsessively FOR DAYS.
> 
> I just cant get passed one friggin song!



i really don't see the point in Guitar Hero On Tour or Guitar Hero Aerosmith. i don't see these as games so much as an attempt to cash in on a familar name.


...you know, kinda like Wii Fit. or Mario Kart Wii. or Halo 3 (or Halo 2, for that matter).


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh, Guitar Hero's plenty of fun - I will say the sequels should be available as expansion packs too, so you don't have to buy a whole program every time you buy new.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 13, 2008)

i've been getting back into starcraft lately .. man i love that game


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 13, 2008)

My NES (don't kill me, I was young and Super NES had just come out) and my Sega CD (oh the memories!) I never finished Lunar Silver Star Story on Sega CD, but I loved it and finished it on the PS1. Now I'm looking for Lunar 2. What kills me is that I remember years and years ago they were selling it in the stores, and I walked right past it because I couldn't afford it (damn college books). Looks like a job for eBay. 

Also random thought, Mortal Kombat Vs. DC Universe looks like it's going to be hot! Then again, that's just the preview. Let's hope it lives up to the hype.


----------



## Wolf of Memories (Jul 13, 2008)

Well lets see. I just beat Halo 2. Yeah yeah i know. That games old. I just havnt gotten around too playing it yet. I'm more of a old gamer. I enjoy the old ones. Such as Final Fantasy and Shadow hearts.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 13, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> Also random thought, Mortal Kombat Vs. DC Universe looks like it's going to be hot! Then again, that's just the preview. Let's hope it lives up to the hype.


i don't know about that one. i mean, it may end up being a pretty good fighting game (Freefall Kombat looks like fun), but i have my doubts about its ability as a Mortal Kombat game.
it's mostly the "T" rating. i mean, i know i game doesn't have to be rated "M" to be fun, but when it comes to Mortal Kombat, i expect an over-the-top amount of blood and violence.
and, come on, no fatalities? seriously? does that even qualify as a Mortal Kombat game then?


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 13, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i really don't see the point in Guitar Hero On Tour or Guitar Hero Aerosmith. i don't see these as games so much as an attempt to cash in on a familar name.
> 
> 
> ...you know, kinda like Wii Fit. or Mario Kart Wii. or Halo 3 (or Halo 2, for that matter).



um. I dont have any other game consoles, so therefore I dont have any Guitar Hero. I wanted GH and I wanted a DS so I got them.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 14, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i really don't see the point in Guitar Hero On Tour or Guitar Hero Aerosmith. i don't see these as games so much as an attempt to cash in on a familar name.
> 
> 
> ...you know, kinda like Wii Fit. or Mario Kart Wii. or Halo 3 (or Halo 2, for that matter).



Uh you don't understand the point of sequels with different levels and stuff to do? okay, makes sense. 

especially the Wii Mario Kart game with the wheel, I mean, not exactly something that has been done before.

Thats like "what is this Mario 3 bullshit, didn't we already have 2 of these already"

anyway. Been playing Phantom Hourglass on DS. Pretty good, except for the tedious backtracking that has become the staple of the Zelda game lately.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 14, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> \
> 
> anyway. Been playing Phantom Hourglass on DS. Pretty good, except for the tedious backtracking that has become the staple of the Zelda game lately.



My friend just let me borrow that! Hours of entertainment, except Im wicked stuck on getting past the Phantoms in the Ocean King Temple. That 1o minute time limit is a bitch!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Smite (Jul 14, 2008)

So Final Fantasy 13 coming to 360.


Poor Sony


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 14, 2008)

Smite said:


> So Final Fantasy 13 coming to 360.
> 
> 
> Poor Sony


Squeenix scrapped the 360 version months ago. the white engine is just too powerful for it.
whatever reason i had for wanting a 360 went out the window with that announcement.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 14, 2008)

It'll be intresting to see what Nintendo unviels at their press confrence tomorrow but OTOH, their big suprise last year was Wii Fit so forgive me for not leaping out of my seat in excitement.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 14, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> Squeenix scrapped the 360 version months ago. the white engine is just too powerful for it.
> whatever reason i had for wanting a 360 went out the window with that announcement.



Did you miss today's announcement from E3? FF13 is coming to the 360.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 14, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> It'll be intresting to see what Nintendo unviels at their press confrence tomorrow but OTOH, their big suprise last year was Wii Fit so forgive me for not leaping out of my seat in excitement.



Their big announcement so far has been their Wii Motion Plus attachment for the Wiimote. At least they are finally kind of admitting their motion control isn't exactly all that precise and are trying to improve the control.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 14, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Did you miss today's announcement from E3? FF13 is coming to the 360.


:doh:
you know what? i _just_ caught that in today ECA newsletter.
...
I DON'T KNOW HOW TO FEEL


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 14, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> :doh:
> you know what? i _just_ caught that in today ECA newsletter.
> ...
> I DON'T KNOW HOW TO FEEL



If it makes you feel any better, we're still getting Versus as an exclusive.


----------



## Smite (Jul 15, 2008)

I think I audibly heard the whiny voices of a million fanboys cry when that was announced yesterday.

I don't think i've ever laughed _that_ hard.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 15, 2008)

Divals said:


> If it makes you feel any better, we're still getting Versus as an exclusive.


it does.

FFXIII was the ONE killer app that made me want to get a PS3 over a 360. now that this news is leaked, i don't know.
games aside, i was interested in PS3's online community, and i'm a big fan of the PSN. but it seems 360 is really working hard to continuously improve XBOX live.

i'm about 77% certain i still want a PS3, but i've got some lingering doubt.
maybe GoW3 and KH2 will convince me for sure. or if they ever bring about Persona 5.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 15, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> it does.
> 
> FFXIII was the ONE killer app that made me want to get a PS3 over a 360. now that this news is leaked, i don't know.
> games aside, i was interested in PS3's online community, and i'm a big fan of the PSN. but it seems 360 is really working hard to continuously improve XBOX live.
> ...



I dunno if you're a fan of S-RPGs, but the ps3 is getting Disgaea 3 too.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 15, 2008)

Divals said:


> I dunno if you're a fan of S-RPGs, but the ps3 is getting Disgaea 3 too.


true.
but when it comes to choosing either PS3 or 360, online capability is more of a selling point for me than the games, because both systems have very good games to choose from.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 15, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> true.
> but when it comes to choosing either PS3 or 360, online capability is more of a selling point for me than the games, because both systems have very good games to choose from.



Ah, I getcha. Though they both have good online capability, from what I've heard... though I don't know, I try to avoid online games since most of the people are either light-years better than me or complete idiots.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 15, 2008)

Divals said:


> Ah, I getcha. Though they both have good online capability, from what I've heard... though I don't know, I try to avoid online games since most of the people are either light-years better than me or complete idiots.


well, not even so much online play. more in the realm of online communities and DLC.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 15, 2008)

Eh, I have nowhere else to rave and brag, so I'll do so here, sorry. 

I'm elated that I'm now basically leading raids into Karazhan on my level 70 epic Druid in World of Warcraft. It rocks. Plus now I'm working on a "speed" record in Heroic Underbog to see how quickly we can gain 4 badges...basically practice for speed-running through other, tougher Heroics for better lewts and more badges.

Anyway, just super happy with my WoW tanking Druid. Carry on!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 15, 2008)

I was thinking of getting a Wii but after Ninty's press confrence, that decision went out the window. They abandoned hardcore gamers.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 15, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I was thinking of getting a Wii but after Ninty's press confrence, that decision went out the window. They abandoned hardcore gamers.


the abandoned hardcore long before E3 '08. it's going to take one HELL of a killer app to get me to buy a Wii. cuz seriously, if all they are going to put out is shovelware and mom-friendly crap, i'm not buying. at this point, they could announce a price drop to $99 and i wouldn't care.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 15, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> They abandoned hardcore gamers.



That is no lie. Their conference sucked balls. They basically just shit all over their core audience for an hour and a half. 

Wii Sports 2, Wii Music (you know it's kinda like Guitar Hero or Rock Band but only for the mentally challenged. You flail your arms around like an arse hole while the game plays itself.) and not to mention a cook book for the DS. That's right, a fucking cook book. Wow, fucking hold me back. Got's to get me that crap. 

Where's Zelda, Metroid or Retro Studios!? I mean come on! Give us something!!


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 15, 2008)

I got an XBox 360 for my own personal enjoyment, since I do love games, but it looks like I'm getting closer to the point where a Wii will be a mandate in my house. With a 5 year old running around the house, it's hard to avoid the Wii's craptasticism.


----------



## Smite (Jul 15, 2008)

I never thought i'd see the day someone made a Mentally Disabled simulator.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 15, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Where's Zelda, Metroid or Retro Studios!? I mean come on! Give us something!!


the Nintendo we knew is gone.
this is what happens when you let your mom play Nintendogs! this is what happens when i use the word "Nintendogs" in a sentence to describe anything other than a real live pet!

they've jumped the shark.

even existing franchises aren't what they used to be. i realize that familiarity is essential to making a game from the ____ series _feel_ like a game from the ____ series, but come on! Mario Kart Wii is the same Mario Kart i was playing on N64. having 4 extra vehicles on the track (BIKES! IT MUST BE A NEW GAME AM I RITE) doesn't make it a new experience. and don't get me started on Zelda. good god, if i have to use the hook shot to cross one more fire temple on the way to Ganondorf, i will scream.

Nintendo's statement seems to be: "we want your grandma's money! and you hardcore gamers, remember Ocarina of Time? that was pretty awesome, right?"

as far as this whole casual thing, i'm all for everyone playing games, but these Touch Generations aren't games! how is a "fitness" game a game? anyway you look at it, you're still looking at morons wiggling on a $90 hunk of plastic.
sure, gamers have to start somewhere, right? what about some actual games? i mean, we all started with, what, Super Mario Bros, Mega Man, Street Fighter II, Sonic, etc.
i think the key to getting everyone into gaming is maybe not treating them like retards? 
"here, stand on this board and wiggle this stick. good job! a winner is you!" that should not fly with anyone.

Guitar Hero has it right, because you're taking something everyone likes to do (rock out/play air guitar) and putting it in a game format where you're actually using skill to get your high score. it's competitive, but it's fun at the same time.

but at the same time, how detached are we getting from pure gaming if you have to buy expensive peripherals to play your games? what's wrong with picking up a controller and escaping reality for an hour or two?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 15, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> as far as this whole casual thing, i'm all for everyone playing games, but these Touch Generations aren't games! how is a "fitness" game a game? anyway you look at it, you're still looking at morons wiggling on a $90 hunk of plastic.
> sure, gamers have to start somewhere, right? what about some actual games? i mean, we all started with, what, Super Mario Bros, Mega Man, Street Fighter II, Sonic, etc.
> i think the key to getting everyone into gaming is maybe not treating them like retards?
> "here, stand on this board and wiggle this stick. good job! a winner is you!" that should not fly with anyone.



I'm not sure if you have kids or not, but what you just stated completely resonated with me as a parent. I've played video games since I was 4. That was Atari and Intellivision. It was a joystick and 1 button.

On the one hand, I think to myself, "They need to bring back Frogger and Pac Man", but the sad reality is that today's kids are sooooooooooooo over-stimulated, that Frogger and Pac Man are just shit. There's no way I could ever get my kids to play the silly 16-color games I learned to play games with.

While it's nice that Nintendo is trying to make themselves more accessible to the younger market, I think they're missing the point entirely while alienating everyone else.

You know what's my fave casual game? SingStar. My wife and I started on Guitar Hero, worked our way to Rock Band, discovered how fun it was to simply sing like assholes, and BOOM, SingStar is a staple at our home now.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Hmmm...and yet...Nintendo is out selling every one else.


Silly how that is, hmm?



Though I do still agree aout the hard-core part a bit, like when I heard the next Prince of Perisa game won't be fore the Wii, I litterally went mad!


Then I read up on next years games, two games called MadWorld and The Conduit, their awesome looking hard core games only for the Wii.

Look 'em up sometime:

http://www.gamespot.com/wii/action/madworld/index.html?tag=result;title;0

http://www.gamespot.com/wii/action/theconduit/index.html?tag=result;title;0

Kinda interesting when you actually look stuff up, y'know?

Also let's not forget some ones that are already out, like No More Heroes(which absolutly rocks, btw).

Just goes to show you that...Wii are strong!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 15, 2008)

Two games; wow. That totally makes up for the hour and a half I wasted listening to a woman tell how she broke her wrist skiing. And instead of a new Mario game, we get a butchered version of it's theme song instead.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Two mentioned so far.

This current generation is still young my friend.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 15, 2008)

Pretty much it. Not a huge fan of the Wii, but with the 360 and PS3 out and a huge back catalog of games to play for a shit ton of a systems over the years, I just can't find it in myself to really get all that upset over it not catering to the hardcore gamer, because seriously, Nintendo hasn't been doing that for years. 

haha I can't believe how up in arms some people are getting over this stuff.

YOU BETRAYED ME NINTENDO GRAAS;LIFHWUAFUHE!! *retreats to basement*


----------



## gwydion (Jul 15, 2008)

Personally I like my Wii (ha ha ha) but it is true - offerings for the hardcore gamer are few and far between. That said, they have some masterpieces that IMHO at least are worth the cost of entry.


...

Then again, I'm a Metroid fanatic, from back on the NES, so I do not offer an objective opinion. )


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Actually, if you think of it, it's not really Nintendo's fault.


It's the game developers who think they're too good to put games on the Wii.


I'm looking at you Ubisoft Montreal!


----------



## gwydion (Jul 15, 2008)

On the potential for hardcore gaming front, I am going to be getting the parts for a new computer in a day or so! This will be revolutionary, since I'll finally be able to play Portal, Bioshock, HL2 and other games that I've desperately wanted to play! 


...

So why, then, is it that the first game I'm likely to put on there is Plainscape: Torment??

Also, anyone remember Syndicate Wars? Insanely fun game.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2008)

I found some more hard core ones:

http://www.gamespot.com/wii/action/deadlycreatures/index.html?tag=result;title;0

http://www.gamespot.com/wii/action/thedestinyofzorro/index.html?tag=result;title;0

http://www.gamespot.com/wii/action/disasterdayofcrisis/index.html?tag=result;title;0

http://www.gamespot.com/wii/adventure/sadness/index.html?tag=result;title;0

http://www.gamespot.com/wii/adventure/mushroommen/index.html?tag=result;title;9

To name a few only for the Wii.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 15, 2008)

BingFox said:


> The Conduit, their awesome looking hard core games only for the Wii.



I've been following the The Conduit. It doesn't even have a release date or a publishler yet. 

I plan on getting it just to show a developer support for releasing a game on the Wii that is not just more dumbed down waggle fests that would look like ass on the Dreamcast. But realistically, it would not be getting the attention it is getting if the FPS genre had more competition on the Wii. 

It's very derivative looking in design and graphically it only looks nice by Wii standards (but that's really not saying much) and I think it still needs much more work to reach MP3 graphic levels.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2008)

I can't believe people are going on about the whole graphics bit. You don't need good graphics to have a good game, y'know?


----------



## RobitusinZ (Jul 15, 2008)

BingFox said:


> I can't believe people are going on about the whole graphics bit. You don't need good graphics to have a good game, y'know?



Ya know, I'd echo your sentiment, but after playing BioShock on the 360, I now realize how important graphics are for immersion. What scared the shit out of me in that game was the ambiance, not the gameplay.

So, I sympathize with the fanboys who are all about graphics. I get it now. It's just immersion.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 15, 2008)

BingFox said:


> I can't believe people are going on about the whole graphics bit. You don't need good graphics to have a good game, y'know?



Ah, yes, the stereotypical whine I've long got sick of hearing from extreme Nintendo fanboys. But I guess what else are they going to say when unfortunately the vast majority of games on the Wii look like shit.

PS3 and 360 have both great graphics and gameplay. They don't have to be mutually exclusive. You can have both and most Wii games have nether. Flailing your arms around to a game that plays itself does not equal good gameplay or control to me.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 15, 2008)

One Wii game I'd really like to play is No More Heroes... that one looked rather fun.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 15, 2008)

Erm... *steps away from budding holy war*


...

Personally I think that the Phillips CD-I *SUCKS*. Yeah! Can you taste the PAINFUL TRUTH?!?!?!?!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 15, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> YOU BETRAYED ME NINTENDO GRAAS;LIFHWUAFUHE!! *retreats to basement*



LUFTWAFFE?


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Ah, yes, the stereotypical whine I've long got sick of hearing from extreme Nintendo fanboys. But I guess what else are they going to say when unfortunately the vast majority of games on the Wii look like shit.
> 
> PS3 and 360 have both great graphics and gameplay. They don't have to be mutually exclusive. You can have both and most Wii games have nether. Flailing your arms around to a game that plays itself does not equal good gameplay or control to me.



Not all the Wii games are like that, y'know? Just to take one game and bash it, isn't right. At least Nintendo had the ingenuity to do something more then the same lame repeated button mashing of the other consols.

Here's a quote for ya:

'Game designer and The Sims creator Will Wright shared his thoughts on the Wii within the context of the current console generation: "The only next gen system I've seen is the Wii  the PS3 and the Xbox 360 feel like better versions of the last, but pretty much the same game with incremental improvement. But the Wii feels like a major jump  not that the graphics are more powerful, but that it hits a completely different demographic."'


----------



## IrishBard (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been playing No More Heroes!

I can honestly say, if you get rid of the grinding moments and the random chance section of the combat, it is a really fun game, with enough interesting characters to keep you interested, From the Texas Cowboy Dr Peace, to Holly summers, the extreme demolotion expert with a modeling career on the side.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 15, 2008)

BingFox said:


> I can't believe people are going on about the whole graphics bit. You don't need good graphics to have a good game, y'know?



lol that's true, Final Fantasy 7's polygon graphics were uggggggly but still the second best game of all time.


----------



## BingFox (Jul 15, 2008)

Same with Ocarina of Time, and it's still voted as the best ever made.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 15, 2008)

But there's a huge difference between great games that look like crap compared to what's out today (OoT) and shovelware that looks like garbage (Oh boy, a three year old game with tacked on wiggle control).

Wii has way too much of the latter.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 15, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> But there's a huge difference between great games that look like crap compared to what's out today (OoT) and shovelware that looks like garbage (Oh boy, a three year old game with tacked on wiggle control).
> 
> Wii has way too much of the latter.



NCAA Football 2007 looked awesome on the PS2 and NCAA Football 2008 looked like shit on the PS3.....so not every game can make a conversion from one system to the upgrade, like Gamecube to Wii.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jul 15, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> NCAA Football 2007 looked awesome on the PS2 and NCAA Football 2008 looked like shit on the PS3.....so not every game can make a conversion from one system to the upgrade, like Gamecube to Wii.



Compared to other games of their generation maybe one NCAA game looked better than the subsequent year's. But what I was getting at is that you can't make the "so what if the graphics suck, Wii has awesome gameplay!!" argument because for the most part it doesn't have the graphics or gameplay available on 360 or PS3. I know that not every game can be a _GTA4, Gears of War, Mario Galaxy_ or _Twilight Princess_; but in terms of the drop off in quality beyond those upper echelon games I'd much rather play a _Lost Planet_ than an _Excite Truck_


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 15, 2008)

BingFox said:


> 'Game designer and The Sims creator Will Wright shared his thoughts on the Wii within the context of the current console generation: "The only next gen system I've seen is the Wii  the PS3 and the Xbox 360 feel like better versions of the last, but pretty much the same game with incremental improvement. But the Wii feels like a major jump  not that the graphics are more powerful, but that it hits a completely different demographic."'



i will say this, the Wii has a lot of great potential. but it's being squandered.
the motion controls can possibly open up a new level of gaming like we've never seen.
but it seems Nintendo seems to be passing this idea up in the favor games suited Soccer Mom Marcia and her 4 year old turd.
and before you say it, an FPS with overly sensitive motion controls that are too spastic to allow for proper play does not constitute "the future of gaming."

i think RobitusinZ said it best.


RobitusinZ said:


> While it's nice that Nintendo is trying to make themselves more accessible to the younger market, I think they're missing the point entirely while alienating everyone else.


----------



## GWARrior (Jul 15, 2008)

a hXc gamer I am not, so I have no idea what everyone's talking about.

so...

does anyone else miss that paperboy game for NES? Now that I think about it, it does seem like a rather simple concept, but for the life of me I couldnt get past the first friggin level.


----------



## James (Jul 16, 2008)

> "Frantic and fun, Fat Princess pits two hordes of players against each other in comic medieval battle royale. Your goal is to rescue your beloved princess from the enemy dungeon. Theres a catch though: your adversary has been stuffing her with food to fatten her up and its going to take most of your army working together to carry her back across the battlefield."



http://www.us.playstation.com/PS3/Games/Fat_Princess

I dont own a PS3 (and I'm not buying one) but this looks like its going to be a popular game.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 16, 2008)

James said:


> http://www.us.playstation.com/PS3/Games/Fat_Princess
> 
> I dont own a PS3 (and I'm not buying one) but this looks like its going to be a popular game.



Around here at least. I'm certainly interested.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 16, 2008)

James said:


> http://www.us.playstation.com/PS3/Games/Fat_Princess
> 
> I dont own a PS3 (and I'm not buying one) but this looks like its going to be a popular game.



i'm intrigued. a little fearful that fat is going to portrayed as a source of comedy (and also fearful that a spell will be cast on her at the end of the game to make her thin again).
but the game play sounds like a nice mix of RPG, RTS, and dungeon crawler elements.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 16, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm intrigued. a little fearful that fat is going to portrayed as a source of comedy (and also fearful that a spell will be cast on her at the end of the game to make her thin again).
> but the game play sounds like a nice mix of RPG, RTS, and dungeon crawler elements.



At least they didn't make her look gross. Did you see the screenshots? She's actually quite cute for a 2D sprite


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 16, 2008)

Can you imagine the backlash if there was a game called "Skinny Princess"

"Frantic and fun, Skinny Princess pits two hordes of players against each other in comic medieval battle royale. Your goal is to rescue your beloved princess from the enemy dungeon. Theres a catch though: your adversary has been starving her for months to make her weak and frail and anorexic so she can't walk very well, use your wits and skills to bring her small portions of food and water so she can just barely survive!."

I can't help but think of how insulted I'd feel every second I played that game. You just know it's going to be like Shallow Hal type. SAVE THE PRINCESS. RIP ON HER ASS AS OFTEN AS POSSIBLE.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 16, 2008)

Divals said:


> At least they didn't make her look gross. Did you see the screenshots? She's actually quite cute for a 2D sprite


that is true. she's a cutie pie.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 16, 2008)

James said:


> http://www.us.playstation.com/PS3/Games/Fat_Princess
> 
> I dont own a PS3 (and I'm not buying one) but this looks like its going to be a popular game.



I just keep getting this image in my head of that game ICO, where you are leading a sort of helpless princess character past obstacles and away from menacing shadow creatures. Except she's fat. 


...

Actually that would be pretty awesome. And so would a next-gen Lolo puzzle-rpg with a similar premise. 

(though I utterly sucked at Lolo games)


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 16, 2008)

Here's an article on the gameplay and suchlike. This game's looking better and better...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 16, 2008)

Divals said:


> Here's an article on the gameplay and suchlike. This game's looking better and better...


what surprises me is that there's actually mentions of Fat Acceptance in the comments section of the article. IGN fans generally aren't the most open-minded people, from my experience.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 17, 2008)

James said:


> http://www.us.playstation.com/PS3/Games/Fat_Princess
> 
> I dont own a PS3 (and I'm not buying one) but this looks like its going to be a popular game.



Not my type of game. The only PSN title I'm getting so far is Quest for Booty. I do wish they'd release it on Blu-Ray disc in the US like Europe is getting.


----------



## gwydion (Jul 17, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> what surprises me is that there's actually mentions of Fat Acceptance in the comments section of the article. IGN fans generally aren't the most open-minded people, from my experience.



Wow, that is rather surprising. I would have considered game forum denizons to be one evolutionary bump above Youtube commenters, on the scale of civility.


...

(I actually have a Greasemonkey script that excises all comments from Youtube, so I can watch dogs on skateboards with little fear of stupidity.)


----------



## zakthecushion (Jul 17, 2008)

World of warcraft ftw!!!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 19, 2008)

Video clip of Fat Princess gameplay is here.


----------



## Ayanami (Jul 19, 2008)

I just made a new topic on a free World of Warcraft Server, hope to see you all there!


----------



## Lifter (Jul 20, 2008)

I actually play call of duty on pc and WoW ..
And real deal casino/slots games


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 20, 2008)

Fat Princess? Sony wants me to shell out a $300-400 on their system to play this garbage? I don't think so. That money will go to better use. I'm perfectly happy with my PS2 and DS.

Just had a funny thought. I wish I could make a game called GTA: Hollywood Rehab starring Lindsay Lohan and Amy Winehouse. The jokes would write themselves


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 20, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> Just had a funny thought. I wish I could make a game called GTA: Hollywood Rehab starring Lindsay Lohan and Amy Winehouse. The jokes would write themselves


but then where's the gameplay?
i smell mass potential for fail.

i'm currently still plugging away at The World Ends with You. this game is crazy addictive. I CAN'T STOP.
i was hoping to polish it off before i pick up FFIV (DS), but oh well.
CURSE YOU, SQUEENIX


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 21, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> Fat Princess? Sony wants me to shell out a $300-400 on their system to play this garbage? I don't think so. That money will go to better use. I'm perfectly happy with my PS2 and DS.



I don't see the appeal of the game either. But it's just one inexpensive downloadable game on the Playstation Network and not all representative of the entire PS3 game library.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 22, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> but then where's the gameplay?
> i smell mass potential for fail.



I thought about that. Picture this: As Lindsay is being taking to rehab by her "loving" family, Amy is just breaking out. After a drunken exchange of words between the two deadheads, they steal the nearest SUV and go on a drug-induced rampage through out the city. Players get to get as blitzed as they can and endager as many lives as possible before they get caught by the police. Be careful, if you're caught you'll have to spend 3 MINUTES in jail. (Thank you American Justice System!)


----------



## bettie pumpkin (Jul 22, 2008)

mortal combat 

But sadly nobody wants to play with me, single player is'nt as much fun as kicking somebody else his butt.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I _was_ workin' on Digital Devil Saga, but the lst boss beat my ass squarely twice in a row and I came to the conclusion that it was because my characters were all low leveled for the fight SO I went back to the entrance of the last dungeon (which I now have to redo a significant part of it, coincidentally the hardest part) and am now trying to work up the nerve to go back through it all again.

Also kinda workin' on Shadow Hearts: From the New World, but again, my habit of getting up to the last dungeon and then getting bored is catching up with me again.

Last, but not least, Vampire the Masquerade Bloodlines, fun game, love it, glitchy and my computer is just a leedle bit too slow so it makes some areas a little difficult.

I've got WAY too much time on my hands


----------



## Allie Cat (Jul 22, 2008)

crosseyedhamster said:


> Well I _was_ workin' on Digital Devil Saga, but the lst boss beat my ass squarely twice in a row and I came to the conclusion that it was because my characters were all low leveled for the fight SO I went back to the entrance of the last dungeon (which I now have to redo a significant part of it, coincidentally the hardest part) and am now trying to work up the nerve to go back through it all again.



If I was you I'd try Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne... it's a bit easier, I think... at least, I didn't have any trouble with the first boss. So long as you explore thoroughly and use some strategy with the demons it's not too hard.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 22, 2008)

I've been playing Burnout Paradise alot lately. I'm 8 wins away from getting my A Rank.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 22, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm currently still plugging away at The World Ends with You. this game is crazy addictive. I CAN'T STOP.
> i was hoping to polish it off before i pick up FFIV (DS), but oh well.
> CURSE YOU, SQUEENIX


so i got FFIV (DS) yesterday and stayed up until 2 playing it.
this game is the first RPG i ever played back as FFII on the Super NES. it blew my head as a simple little 10 year old.
so playing in this remastered form is like playing it for the first time all over again.
it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Jul 22, 2008)

Divals said:


> If I was you I'd try Shin Megami Tensei Nocturne... it's a bit easier, I think... at least, I didn't have any trouble with the first boss. So long as you explore thoroughly and use some strategy with the demons it's not too hard.



I'd actually heard the Nocturne was a lot harder. I've never played it, but I want to.

and yeah, I'm trying to use the stratedgy to beat this boss because it's near impossible if you don't, but my character's stats just aren't high enough. I need to be killing 5 minor enemies in one move, every turn and I'm just not doing enough damage to make that happen, which then messes everything else up. It's just a really tough boss (it also doesn't help that I'm struggling to last three turns while everyone else says it's a dissappointingly easy boss )

but, enough rambling, I'm definitely gonna check out Nocturne as soon as I get a chance. I'm interested in Persona 3 as well.


----------



## Smite (Jul 22, 2008)

More Rock Band and Hot Shots Golf Open Tee on my front. Starting to play real life Bass has kinda cut my Rock Band time down to "eh", when I tell myself "I could be playing the real guitar right now instead..."


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Jul 22, 2008)

bettie pumpkin said:


> mortal combat
> 
> But sadly nobody wants to play with me, single player is'nt as much fun as kicking somebody else his butt.



That's so true. I love Mortal Kombat and lots of other fighting games. I need a human opponent, the computer can get real boring.


----------



## Samurai (Jul 22, 2008)

Playing through Saint's Row right now since I never got to it a while ago, getting ready for Saint's Row 2 to come out.. and also playing Civilization Revolution before getting back into Mass Effect probably.

PS> anyone excited about SCIV coming out?!?!?! I'm on it for the 360.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Jul 27, 2008)

And I beat it!

Let's hear it for cliffhanger-endings!:doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 27, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> That's so true. I love Mortal Kombat and lots of other fighting games. I need a human opponent, the computer can get real boring.



Put it on expert mode if it gets boring.

I usually end up tossing my controller halfway across the room because even with Stryker (my best character) its damn near impossible to beat Cyrax with that damn web of his.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Put it on expert mode if it gets boring.
> 
> I usually end up tossing my controller halfway across the room because even with Stryker (my best character) its damn near impossible to beat Cyrax with that damn web of his.


which Mortal Kombat are we talking about?
i really like MK: Armageddon. it's a lot of fun. Sektor has some sick combos.


----------



## kojack (Jul 29, 2008)

I'm stuck back in WoW again.... I stopped for a few months, now some buddies got me back into it again. What a time killer. 

That and Team Fortress 2 is way fun.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jul 29, 2008)

Is anyone else excited about the New Fable coming out? I'd sell half my soul to play that. I was watching the big announcements on G4 the other day live. Pretty impressive stuff!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 29, 2008)

Team Fortress 2 (PC), skate. (Xbox360), and uhh....that's mostly it.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 29, 2008)

Because I'm a Zelda geek of epic proportions, I have a little thing I like to do each summer.

It's called 'Dedicate an entire week to one Zelda game' in which I try to first complete the game as fast as I can, and then properly finish the game, ie. all heart pieces and quiver/bomb bag upgrades. 

Last year, it was Twilight Princess. The year before that, it was Ocarina of Time and Link to the Past.

This week, I've been playing Majora's Mask. Which is probably my least favourite, which depresses me somewhat. I should have done Windwaker, but I've started now, and I have to finish. 

Aside from that geekery, I've been pretty smitten with the new Super Smash Bros thats only recently come out over here.. It's pretty damn funky, and I'm loving the assist trophies. 

Now if only they would put GTA4 on the wii, I'd be fully content XD


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jul 29, 2008)

"Soul Caliber IV"

I've only played for about an hour, but here are the first impressions.

The graphics are excellent - about the quality of the cgi from the last game. The game still plays well; everything is very fluid, and the moves are easy to pull off. The amour destruction gimmick is interesting--might add something to the game. Only got one chance to try a critical finish--blew it.  The character creation thing is actually pretty good this time around--you can actually create a fairly specific and detailed character. Yoda is totally unbalanced (jump, jump, slash - repeat). Voldo still sucks (and I still use him because nobody likes him and therefore doesn't really know how to defend against him--cheap, I know).

So far it looks like a purchase if you like casual fighting games. At least it will keep me from playing one man "One Man Rock Band"--singing and drumming at the same time is hard!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 29, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> Because I'm a Zelda geek of epic proportions, I have a little thing I like to do each summer.
> 
> It's called 'Dedicate an entire week to one Zelda game' in which I try to first complete the game as fast as I can, and then properly finish the game, ie. all heart pieces and quiver/bomb bag upgrades.
> 
> ...



Zelda II: Link's Adventure.

DO IT.

If you're ballsy enough.


----------



## g-squared (Jul 30, 2008)

i just finished Lego: indiana jones, and i need to get by mostly on Guitar Hero and Rock Band until Madden comes out, which i'll play a lot of until Fable 2 and Fallout 3 come out. Ive also gotta pick up FF IV for the DS. I need more money...


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Zelda II: Link's Adventure.
> 
> DO IT.
> 
> If you're ballsy enough.



That seems like a challenge. 

I played some of it on the disc you got with the GameCube, and I frigging well hate the sidescrolling >_< I don't even know why I hate it so much, because I love the original Mario Bros, which is obviously a sidescroller.

Anyway, enough procrastination! To the virtual console!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 30, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Is anyone else excited about the New Fable coming out? I'd sell half my soul to play that. I was watching the big announcements on G4 the other day live. Pretty impressive stuff!



I'm excited for it. The first Fable is one of my all time favorite XBOX1 games.



pdgujer148 said:


> "Soul Caliber IV"
> 
> The character creation thing is actually pretty good this time around--you can actually create a fairly specific and detailed character.



The character creation is pretty good. Not as deep as some of The WWE games I've seen where people have been able to make really dead on versions of characters like Wonder Woman and Superman. I did make a fairly convincing He-Man and Skeletor though along with some original fighters.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 30, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> That seems like a challenge.
> 
> I played some of it on the disc you got with the GameCube, and I frigging well hate the sidescrolling >_< I don't even know why I hate it so much, because I love the original Mario Bros, which is obviously a sidescroller.
> 
> Anyway, enough procrastination! To the virtual console!



Well, the sidescrolling bits are kind of like the old Prince of Persia games...you have limited mobility, limited reach with your sword, and so on.

Zelda II actually uses the same "engine" as Metroid for combat.

But I played through the game with a game genie for infinite health and magic, and I can pretty much sum the game up as impossible to beat unless you're some sort of gaming god.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

I found an old GBA cartridge with the game on, so I've been playing it with the DS.

I hate this game. It hurts me to say it, I mean, I'm a complete Zelda loser, I have a triforce tattoo for gods sake. But I can't stand Zelda II. But from the looks of the internet, I'm not the only one who feels this way. It is mega difficult.. I can't even begin to imagine fighting ganon at the end >_<


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 30, 2008)

Ganon isn't in it. YOu fight Dark/Shadow Link and a Thunderbird. I forget in what order, but yeah.

Also, the ending is totally not worth it.

If the story wasn't part of the Zelda timeline, I'd say disown it like the CDi Zelda games.


----------



## Pixelpops (Jul 30, 2008)

Bah. I assumed he would pop up to ultimately slaughter me when I finally reached the end. The Game Over screen lied to me!

And the CDi Zelda games never count ever. Those things are a blight on the franchise. And they look awful.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jul 31, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> I found an old GBA cartridge with the game on, so I've been playing it with the DS.
> 
> I hate this game. It hurts me to say it, I mean, I'm a complete Zelda loser, I have a triforce tattoo for gods sake. But I can't stand Zelda II. But from the looks of the internet, I'm not the only one who feels this way. It is mega difficult.. I can't even begin to imagine fighting ganon at the end >_<



yes, i'm also a mega zelda geek. and Zelda II is very much the black sheep. i mean, sure it's a passable game on its own merits. it's an interesting 2D action game with some RPG elements. but it just happens to be a bad _Zelda_ game, you know?

(also CD-i games don't count as Nintendo had nothing to do with their development or creation. now let's never speak of them again.)


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 7, 2008)

so, has anyone with a PSP played Secret Agent Clank? if so, what's your take on the game?

in my opinion, it isn't bad, but... i don't know. i've kinda had to push myself to play it. i bought it the day it was released, but haven't yet finished it.


----------



## Mathias (Aug 7, 2008)

Im not playing shit right now. I just got the 3 red rings from hell.


----------



## gwydion (Aug 7, 2008)

Well, I finally beat ``The World Ends with You'' a few days back. And now... nothing. TWEWY was sort of a shimmering gem of a DS game for me, but with it over I suddenly have basically no interest in the DS, at least until Disgaea or the next Castlevania come out for it.

This is the kind of thing that makes me almost - _almost_ want to buy a PSP. I don't want to fork over the dough for it, but on the other hand, they have Disgaea, Final Fantasy Tactics (the very first one, which introduced me to SRPGs) and a graphical revamp of a classic awesome Castlevania game. 

The other problem of course, is - all three of those games are remakes, and there really isn't anything else for the PSP I want to play.

Oh well. At least I have the Orange Box.

...

though I can't play it on the bus, dammit.


----------



## leighcy (Aug 8, 2008)

I finished The Witcher not long ago. Now, I just need to play it two more times to get the different paths. Waiting for the enhanced version, though.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 8, 2008)

gwydion said:


> Well, I finally beat ``The World Ends with You'' a few days back. And now... nothing. TWEWY was sort of a shimmering gem of a DS game for me, but with it over I suddenly have basically no interest in the DS, at least until Disgaea or the next Castlevania come out for it.
> 
> This is the kind of thing that makes me almost - _almost_ want to buy a PSP. I don't want to fork over the dough for it, but on the other hand, they have Disgaea, Final Fantasy Tactics (the very first one, which introduced me to SRPGs) and a graphical revamp of a classic awesome Castlevania game.
> 
> ...



Oh man, have you played the new version of Final Fantasy IV released on the DS recently? You know, Final Fantasy II for the SNES when it was released in the states. Bought it a few weeks ago and it's just incredible what they've done with it. It's HARD too. Well, the bosses are. One of the best looking DS games I've ever seen as well. Voice acting isn't so great, but I just have it turned off anyway. Also a remake, so don't know how much you're interested in such, but totally worth it, IMO. 







It'll keep you occupied for a good while as well, I can tell ya that much.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 8, 2008)

Yay Scooby Doo for Sega Genesis...finally beat that damn game 12 years later.

Now its on to Virtual Bart...who's Baby level is probably THE hardest level in video game history.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh man, have you played the new version of Final Fantasy IV released on the DS recently? You know, Final Fantasy II for the SNES when it was released in the states. Bought it a few weeks ago and it's just incredible what they've done with it. It's HARD too. Well, the bosses are. One of the best looking DS games I've ever seen as well. Voice acting isn't so great, but I just have it turned off anyway. Also a remake, so don't know how much you're interested in such, but totally worth it, IMO.
> 
> It'll keep you occupied for a good while as well, I can tell ya that much.



yes, i was raving about this remake a while back.



disconnectedsmile said:


> so i got FFIV (DS) yesterday and stayed up until 2 playing it.
> this game is the first RPG i ever played back as FFII on the Super NES. it blew my head as a simple little 10 year old.
> so playing in this remastered form is like playing it for the first time all over again.
> it's a beautiful thing.



but yeah, it's the hardest version of the game to date. the tweaked all the bosses! it's hard, but it's not R-Type hard.  it gives you a good, fair challenge, and i like that.
i like the cutscenes! i don't think the voice acting is terrible.

in short, this is the best version ever released of one of the best games ever made. totally worth it for any DS owner.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 8, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Now its on to Virtual Bart...who's Baby level is probably THE hardest level in video game history.


OH DEAR LORD!
way to bring back bad memories of the 16 Bit Era. that level drove me to tears. multiple times.


----------



## Pixelpops (Aug 8, 2008)

I am playing Super Mario Bros.

Because I downloaded it on Virtual Console, because that's just how I roll.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 8, 2008)

I finished Metal Gear Solid 3 a few days ago, and started 4 the same night. It's soooo pretty... but I'm away from my apartment for the next few days because of a family reunion.

So instead I just started Metal Gear Solid Portable Ops for the PSP. It's pretty nifty, but I keep pressing the wrong buttons because I'm so used to the PS2 iterations of the series >.<


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 9, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto 4 on the Atari 2600....boo yah!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 9, 2008)

I've been replaying Uncharted Drake's Fortune. I gotta gets me them sweet, sweet trophies.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Aug 10, 2008)

All of you that enjoy a good platformer and have a 360 owe it to yourselves to download Braid. It just came out this week and it is awesome stuff. The next month is going to be great for new Live games. I can't wait to finally play the new Bionic Commando and Castle Crashers!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 10, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> OH DEAR LORD!
> way to bring back bad memories of the 16 Bit Era. that level drove me to tears. multiple times.



I had to use 75...count em....75 save states to beat the baby level and the bike level on Virtual Bart. The tomato, waterslide and pig games are easy but those are just incredibly hard. Castlevania 2: Simon's Quest is like Sesame Street's Counting Adventure compared to Virtual Bart


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 10, 2008)

On a related note, that Sesame Street Counting game is AWESOME. Voice samples Count Von Count on the NES? YES PLEASE!


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 10, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> On a related note, that Sesame Street Counting game is AWESOME. Voice samples Count Von Count on the NES? YES PLEASE!



lol the game with Ernie and the rabbit.....i should use the background music as my wrestling theme song


----------



## gwydion (Aug 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Oh man, have you played the new version of Final Fantasy IV released on the DS recently? You know, Final Fantasy II for the SNES when it was released in the states. Bought it a few weeks ago and it's just incredible what they've done with it. It's HARD too. Well, the bosses are. One of the best looking DS games I've ever seen as well. Voice acting isn't so great, but I just have it turned off anyway. Also a remake, so don't know how much you're interested in such, but totally worth it, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, I may have to check that out. FF IV was the first FF game I ever played and beat (I never did beat FF 1, I actually made it to the last castle in the past, but kept getting 0wned by everything in there and got frustrated.) And the story was pretty good, if I remember.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 11, 2008)

I've been playing "Braid" on the XB360.

Mini-review: You'll love "Braid" if you are the kind of gamer that digs stuff like "REZ", "ICO", and "Okami". "Braid" has beautiful backgrounds, clever puzzles, and a strangely melancholy storyline that is lightened by occasional bits of quirky humor. Not to overstate: "Braid" is closer to "Flow" than it is to "Okami", but it is still damn special.

There has been some bitching about the length and cost of the game. About $15.00 for 5-6 hours of playtime. I don't see the problem. I spent $17 to see "The Dark Knight" in IMAX, and it was worth every penny. Why is $15 to much for a brilliant game that offers 3x the value?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 12, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> There has been some bitching about the length and cost of the game. About $15.00 for 5-6 hours of playtime. I don't see the problem. ... Why is $15 to much for a brilliant game that offers 3x the value?


$15 for a 5 hour game sure beats $40 bucks.
now ask me why i haven't played Chains of Olympus yet. :huh:


----------



## sprint45_45 (Aug 12, 2008)

test drive eve of destruction

MY favorite game ever.

Hoping to be able to save enough to upgrade to next gen by the end of the year.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 14, 2008)

This is more like in relation to what I'm NOT playing, which would be the Wii. 

Worst $300 I ever spent. 

Totally selling it ASAP.


----------



## Mishty (Aug 14, 2008)

must...step...away...from WoW....to many...quests....sleeeep.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Aug 14, 2008)

The new Bionic Commando that just came out on Live yesterday is FANTASTIC. Best $10 I've spent in quite a while.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 14, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> The new Bionic Commando that just came out on Live yesterday is FANTASTIC. Best $10 I've spent in quite a while.


you mean the remake of the NES classic, right? BC: Rearmed? man, i'm itching to play that.
but, alas, i haven't got a PS3 or a 360.
 pity me!


----------



## Wild Zero (Aug 14, 2008)

Simutrans!

I have no idea what I'm doing but Oldham is getting daily Dirigible service!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Aug 15, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> you mean the remake of the NES classic, right? BC: Rearmed?



Yes indeed. 



> man, i'm itching to play that. but, alas, i haven't got a PS3 or a 360.
> pity me!



Consider yourself pitied. 

I'm having a blast with the game, but damn is it hard.


----------



## Smite (Aug 22, 2008)

http://www.imagebam.com/image/671f1d11606863

The fat princess, before the fat-ness.


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Aug 22, 2008)

Right now, I'm working on finishing Trauma Center 2: Under the Knife. It's a great game; a must own if you have a DS. Basically, you play a surgeon, and go around saving people using the touch screen. It's a tough game, mind you, so it might take some practice.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 22, 2008)

missaf said:


> If you have online friends, play 360.
> 
> If you have real life friends, play Wii.
> 
> ...



What about the PS3? Is it for people who have no friends at all?

*cries alone in the corner with his PS3*


----------



## Duniwin (Aug 23, 2008)

I believe this chart is called for right about now: 

View attachment consolechartyr2.jpg


----------



## James (Aug 23, 2008)

nothing's really got my attention at the moment. I think I'm having a gaming hiatus right now... In fact I'm thinking about selling my 360 with its games. (anyone in the UK want a premium 360, 2 controllers, plus halo 3 for £100 then PM me)


----------



## gwydion (Aug 23, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> I believe this chart is called for right about now:



Hah! Brilliant. I just wish PC gaming didn't necessitate me having to maintain a Windows install at home, but I guess that's the way it goes.

On the plus side, I got a PSP the other day, so now I can play a number of tactical games I've been missing.

...

And yes, I know that playing FFT and Disgaea often more closely resemble managing a flashy Excel file than actually playing video games - but that's what Castlevania is supposed to offset! (for me anyway)


----------



## The Fez (Aug 23, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I've been playing "Braid" on the XB360.
> 
> Mini-review: You'll love "Braid" if you are the kind of gamer that digs stuff like "REZ", "ICO", and "Okami". "Braid" has beautiful backgrounds, clever puzzles, and a strangely melancholy storyline that is lightened by occasional bits of quirky humor. Not to overstate: "Braid" is closer to "Flow" than it is to "Okami", but it is still damn special.
> 
> There has been some bitching about the length and cost of the game. About $15.00 for 5-6 hours of playtime. I don't see the problem. I spent $17 to see "The Dark Knight" in IMAX, and it was worth every penny. Why is $15 to much for a brilliant game that offers 3x the value?





the revelation at the end of Braid is worth the money enough as it is; first time in a while I've gone 'shiiiit that's clever' at a video game, especially a 2-D platformer

the guy who did the art is the artists of the webcomic www.alessonislearned.com too, which is awesome


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 25, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> I believe this chart is called for right about now:


i'd say swap spots for the PC and the Wii.
after you've done this, swap spots for the PS3 and the PC.
yeah.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 25, 2008)

gwydion said:


> And yes, I know that playing FFT and Disgaea often more closely resemble managing a flashy Excel file than actually playing video games - but that's what Castlevania is supposed to offset! (for me anyway)



the difficulty in Castlevania: Rondo of Blood was pretty intense for me. after getting used to the physics, i got the hang of things and became a manageable. but i STILL can't beat Dracula, goddamnit!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 25, 2008)

is anyone else exccited about the force unleashed coming very soon? my husband just downloaded a sample for the ps3 and its awesome!! now we need to decide if we want it for ps3 or wii...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 25, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> is anyone else exccited about the force unleashed coming very soon? my husband just downloaded a sample for the ps3 and its awesome!! now we need to decide if we want it for ps3 or wii...


PS3 = better visuals, better physics engine.
Wii = MY WIIMOTE IZ A LITESABAR LULZ


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeah, get it for PS3 for sure, since the Wii can't pull off swordplay accurately...yet.


----------



## gwydion (Aug 25, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> the difficulty in Castlevania: Rondo of Blood was pretty intense for me. after getting used to the physics, i got the hang of things and became a manageable. but i STILL can't beat Dracula, goddamnit!



Dracula is the last guy?! WHY'D YOU RUIN THE ENDING????

...

seriously though, you are so right - I was _NOT_ prepared for how difficult this game would be, particularly in light of the subsequent `MetroidVania' style games that came afterward. It's really extremely fun though, and surprisingly clever (I love the skeleton gunners who fire twice and then frantically fiddle with their guns trying to load them as you approach.)

And, we are once again back to Dracula hiding beef in his walls. No one knows why he does this.


----------



## Smite (Aug 25, 2008)

Playing MLB Power Pros 2008. 

All over my face.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 25, 2008)

gwydion said:


> And, we are once again back to Dracula hiding beef in his walls. No one knows why he does this.


and pudding. don't forget pudding.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 25, 2008)

I still don't understand all the PS3 hate. I'd have all three current-gen systems if I could afford it (and have some sort of guarantee that the 360 wasn't going to melt and/or catch on fire), but I went with the PS3 over the others because it's more reliable than the 360 and has more exclusives that I want to play than the Wii (though Super Smash Brothers Brawl tempts me greatly). ...actually, it has more exclusives that I want to play than the 360, as well, and some of the 360's are migrating to PC.

Though the PS3 still doesn't have the online community offered by the 360... but then again, now that I own the system I don't have to pay to use it to its full potential. I think once Microsoft fixes the RROD problems with the 360 and stops charging to use Xbox Live I'll be a lot more likely to use it.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Aug 25, 2008)

Divals said:


> I still don't understand all the PS3 hate.



Neither do I and I own a Wii, 360, and PS3. Each system has its own merits. I've been a gamer since birth practically and system loyalty has always been around. It was stupid then and it's stupid now. If you only own one system why bash the ones you don't have? A preference is fine, but those that denounce any system as totally sucking are just clueless.



> I think once Microsoft fixes the RROD problems with the 360 and stops charging to use Xbox Live I'll be a lot more likely to use it.



The new iterations of the 360 are far more reliable than they've ever been and the RROD issue has been diminishing as far as I know. As for Live, it is never going to be free, so if that's what you're waiting for you will be waiting forever.


----------



## Allie Cat (Aug 26, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> The new iterations of the 360 are far more reliable than they've ever been and the RROD issue has been diminishing as far as I know. As for Live, it is never going to be free, so if that's what you're waiting for you will be waiting forever.



I've heard the same... but they're still there, IIRC. I'll probably end up getting a 360 some time next year.

As for Live... it's not what I'm waiting for, but it'd be nice to be able to play games online. I don't play enough to make paying to play online worth it, which is the same reason I don't play WoW.


----------



## furious styles (Aug 26, 2008)

seriously if someone wants to play starcraft .. pm me or something


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 26, 2008)

Divals said:


> I still don't understand all the PS3 hate. I'd have all three current-gen systems if I could afford it (and have some sort of guarantee that the 360 wasn't going to melt and/or catch on fire),



The PS3 is great system that had a really slow start. For the longest time the only real AAA title was Resistance. 

I just got Ratchet and Clank: Quest for Booty. I loves me the Ratchet series. It took FOREVER to download the bloody thing though on the PS3s uber slow severs. XBOX live down loads go way WAY faster.

BTW: The Falcon chip set has pretty much taken care of the 360s RROD which was exaggerated anyways.


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Aug 26, 2008)

^^ I agree. PS3 as I said earlier will be more of a "slow burn" system, with gradual awesome exclusives coming out on a more delayed schedule.

*Warhawk*.

It's probably _the_ most underrated game on the system. Amazing gameplay, gorgeous visuals, and the best online play of any console I've ever played. It's better than Halo 3, and I know that is blasphemous against 360 canon.

Go buy it. Game + 2 expansions, $43.00 on the Playstation Network.


----------



## Smite (Aug 26, 2008)

If I could trade my 360 for a PS3 I would, the only reason I don't is because I have like, $2000 of Rock Band DLC invested on my 360 HD that I don't want to lose.

But MLB 08 The Show and MGS4 and HSG5 are just sitting there, inviting me to jump in


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 26, 2008)

+

=



​


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 26, 2008)

A Bolder Boulder FA said:


> Warhawk[/b].
> 
> It's probably _the_ most underrated game on the system.



I was interested in Warhawk until they removed the single player campaign. No single player = no buy for me.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Aug 26, 2008)

Little Big Planet anyone? That, to me, is the preeminent forthcoming PS3 title. I am also *desperately* awaiting whatever game the Ico and Shadow of the Colossus folks are surely working on for PS3. Those guys are friggin' artists (geniuses too).


----------



## Al Diggy (Aug 26, 2008)

i just finished Uncharted: Drake's Fortune for PS3...prob. real easy for u hardcore gamers, but i liked it alot...about to start The Bourne Conspiracy...and of course Madden '09...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 26, 2008)

*bides his time for Batman: Arkham Asylum*
this looks like not only a good Batman game, it looks like it's shaping up to be an absolute great game by any standards.
has anyone read the preview in this month's GI?


----------



## T_Devil (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm getting back into Forza Motorsport 2. I was never a racing game fan, but I really liked this one. I guess because it has so many cool cars in it. It has my two favorites: The 2006 Dodge Charger and the Lamborghini Murcielago.

I love those cars.
I love them so much!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Aug 26, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> *bides his time for Batman: Arkham Asylum*
> this looks like not only a good Batman game, it looks like it's shaping up to be an absolute great game by any standards.
> has anyone read the preview in this month's GI?



I didn't see the GI preview, but I have seen some screenshots. Paul Dini is working on it, so that alone makes it one of my most anticipated upcoming games.


----------



## Al Diggy (Aug 26, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> *bides his time for Batman: Arkham Asylum*
> this looks like not only a good Batman game, it looks like it's shaping up to be an absolute great game by any standards.
> has anyone read the preview in this month's GI?



just saw the issue with this game in it...haven't read up on it yet, but it does look real good...as does the new Spiderman game coming out, Web of Shadows...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 26, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> I didn't see the GI preview, but I have seen some screenshots. Paul Dini is working on it, so that alone makes it one of my most anticipated upcoming games.


the screenshots i've seen show what i believe is the best looking Joker ever.
the gameplay sounds terrific, too. a great blend of action and stealth, with some clue wrangling and puzzle solving elements. i'm following this one very closely.


----------



## None (Aug 27, 2008)

Been playing The World Ends With You. Aside from the gay friendship plot, it's fantastic.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 27, 2008)

None said:


> Been playing The World Ends With You. Aside from the gay friendship plot, it's fantastic.


Neku's a pretty rad character. it's a shame to see him partnered with half wits.
fashionista girl? PASS.
stuck up nancy boy? PASS.
aggro-teen? PASS.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Aug 27, 2008)

I just download Castle Crashers on Live and it is fantastic. It's made by The Behemoth who were responsible for the game Alien Hominid, which is also fantastic. It's a cartoony side-scrolling action game sort of like Golden Axe, but with a combo system, attributes you can level up, and 4-player online co-op play.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Aug 27, 2008)

Dwarf Fortress.

It's like crossing Sim City with NetHack.

Only those will old-school PC-gaming balls of steel need apply.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 28, 2008)

None said:


> Been playing The World Ends With You. Aside from the gay friendship plot, it's fantastic.



Huh. Living on the West Coast must me a nightmare for you, huh?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Aug 28, 2008)

Y's Book I and II is now on the Wii virtual console. It's an often over looked RPG classic from the Turbo Duo and the best RPG available on the Wii. Seriously, download it already.


----------



## BlackKnight1239 (Aug 28, 2008)

None said:


> Been playing The World Ends With You. Aside from the gay friendship plot, it's fantastic.



It's also the most quotable game in a while. 

"SINE. COSINE. TANGENT!"


----------



## None (Aug 28, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> Huh. Living on the West Coast must me a nightmare for you, huh?



Because I think friendship is gay, or because the west coast is generally unbearable?


----------



## pdgujer148 (Aug 28, 2008)

How about because friendship between (gay,straight, or otherwise) is generally desirable and some undefinable portion of the MidWest secretly wants Californians to congregate on Arizona Bay. 

Sorry for the Bill Hicks ref.


----------



## None (Aug 28, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> How about because friendship between (gay,straight, or otherwise) is generally desirable and some undefinable portion of the MidWest secretly wants Californians to congregate on Arizona Bay.
> 
> Sorry for the Bill Hicks ref.



Well, I have no problem with friendship, but in the game it is a pretty weak theme and derides what is a great game. Aside from that theme I love the game. Hell, I love a lot of the dialogue and think that Neku is actually a fairly interesting character. It's nice to see SquareEnix and just the industry in general produce a new IP. Plus, the combat is engaging and fresh, and really interesting.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Aug 28, 2008)

nearly finished with Secret Agent Clank! but the final boss battle is tough as nails! 
this game's a lot better than some of the critics have said. it's good, but it's not great. it's not quite $40 good, but it's worth looking at twice for anyone with a PSP.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Aug 28, 2008)

hahaha I think I accidentally responded to a post from the first page. I'm such a 'tard!

anyway, I'm working on Gears of War now .. it's pretty friggin' awesome. I always end up waiting to play all these games in hopes that the price will drop! damn, I am behind!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 1, 2008)

Castle Crashers. Amazing, fun, beautiful game. Played through it twice this weekend. Unfortunately, the Live features are kinda broken, but is is still worth the $15.


----------



## TotallyReal (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm playing Braid. As much as I hate games that take themselves seriously, this is a pretty &awesome& platformer. It's for the Xbox.

Whenever I'm partying at my friend's house, he busts out Boom Blox and god damn kilogram that game is *fun*


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Sep 3, 2008)

Pata, Pata, Pata Pon!
Chakka, Chakka, Pata Pon!
Pon, Pon, Pata Pon!

i've recently discovered the magic of Patapon. good thing too, considering the game's been collecting dust on my shelf for months. OOPS.


----------



## ~da rev~ (Sep 6, 2008)

Excited for Spore
Excited for Guitar Hero World Tour

Other than that, I've been playing nothing really.


----------



## ronaldr (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm not much of a gamer, but for some reason I am looking forward to the release of Warhammer Online!


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Sep 6, 2008)

I was originally excited about Lego Batman. But after hearing about Arkham, I can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## KotR (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been doing the MMO thing with Final Fantasy XI for a while, now. Monthly fees suck, but it's relatively cost efficient for entertainment compared to shelling out $60 for a new console title you're probably lucky to get 30 hours out of.

It's not a perfect game, and I always tell myself I'll jump ship when something better comes along. Doesn't even need to be another game, just maybe a good girlfriend or something.

Though, in other recent playings, just a bit of Soul Calibur IV, Metal Gear Solid 4 before that, and I'd just decided to replay Suikoden V for shits and giggles. Overall, I need more money to feed the rest of my gaming habit since it seems like the 360 is getting all the RPGs lately. :/


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never really moved onto WOW from Runescape as my pc was too old, and I've nice friends on RS, but I also play Travian, Rule the Seas, and am a Guitar Hero nut


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 7, 2008)

KotR said:


> Though, in other recent playings, just a bit of Soul Calibur IV, Metal Gear Solid 4 before that, and I'd just decided to replay Suikoden V for shits and giggles. Overall, I need more money to feed the rest of my gaming habit since it seems like the 360 is getting all the RPGs lately. :/



Assuming you have a PS3 'cause of the MGS4 bit - Disgaea 3 just came out for it, and there's a few more spiffy RPGs coming out later this year. But yeah... Disgaea 3 blah blah awesome blah.


----------



## gwydion (Sep 7, 2008)

Divals said:


> Assuming you have a PS3 'cause of the MGS4 bit - Disgaea 3 just came out for it, and there's a few more spiffy RPGs coming out later this year. But yeah... Disgaea 3 blah blah awesome blah.



Disgaea 3 (and other Atlus/NIS titles) are what will eventually court me over to getting a PS3. Just have to wait for the prices to come down. I can bide my time - yes indeed.

*twich*


----------



## northwesterner (Sep 7, 2008)

Can't say I am a video game nerd...but here and there for the last few weeks I was playing Zelda: Oracle of Seasons on Game Boy color...until I got stuck on a boss.

EDIT: Right now I'm playing Tetris though (gotta love the classics)


----------



## DeerVictory (Sep 7, 2008)

I will grudgingly admit that I'm not very good at videogames. Sure, there are the classics.. like Mario, Pokemon, Sonic the Hedgehog, Zelda, Donkey Kong.. but I'm not sure if those count as much. The only semi-recent game I've ever beaten was Devil May Cry. I attempted Devil May Cry 2, but the change of gameplay bothered me, especially since the buttons you were supposed to use weren't the same. Let's just say...


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 7, 2008)

KotR said:


> I've been doing the MMO thing with Final Fantasy XI for a while, now. Monthly fees suck, but it's relatively cost efficient for entertainment compared to shelling out $60 for a new console title you're probably lucky to get 30 hours out of.



I've been playing FFXI for years. I'm on the Cerberus server. You?


----------



## KotR (Sep 7, 2008)

Hawksmoor said:


> I've been playing FFXI for years. I'm on the Cerberus server. You?



Fairy. Wishing tomorrow's patch would come already.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Sep 7, 2008)

KotR said:


> Fairy. Wishing tomorrow's patch would come already.



I think I'm finally starting to lose interest in the game. I'm in an HNM LS and have killed all the major HNMs so many times it's no longer fun. Plus, I have almost every piece of gear I want for my two 75 jobs; Warrior and Monk.


----------



## KotR (Sep 7, 2008)

Burn out comes and goes for me, I guess. 5 75s, a nice chunk of endgame gear acquired, and pretty much fought everything short of AV or PW. I'm always hoping for new stuff, or at least alleviation of old grinds, but if there's one thing I learned about a nice chunk of the FFXI playerbase, it's that they're pretty determined to keep the game from changing for the better in fear of losing some kind of quirky niche status that makes it not WoW.


----------



## Wild Zero (Sep 8, 2008)

Going to start a new Mass Effect game tomorrow.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 8, 2008)

Having fun with my newest adventure, _The Ship_. It's certainly lacking in some ways... mainly, online US servers... But I can enjoy beating someone to death with a mannequin arm anyway. Watching them burn when a flare is shot at them is especially entertaining. LoL


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 9, 2008)

I'm playing "spore". I'm only on the third section of the game. My first impressions are: creature creator is amazing, graphics and animation are impressive. So, far the gameplay has been basic point and click. The first level is flow; the second level is kinda "diablo"; don't have a feel for the third section yet. Seems way too linear right now (march forward, kill stuff, gain experience and new parts) , but I'm hoping the game mechanic evolves with the creature.


----------



## Allie Cat (Sep 9, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I'm playing "spore". I'm only on the third section of the game. My first impressions are: creature creator is amazing, graphics and animation are impressive. So, far the gameplay has been basic point and click. The first level is flow; the second level is kinda "diablo"; don't have a feel for the third section yet. Seems way too linear right now (march forward, kill stuff, gain experience and new parts) , but I'm hoping the game mechanic evolves with the creature.



Watch out for that DRM. Did you get the 'Reloaded' version or the normal one?


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 10, 2008)

Recently,I've been playing GTA:Liberty City Stories an awful lot. I still cannot seem to find the other hidden packages on that game! :doh:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 10, 2008)

Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise. It's even better than the first one.


----------



## Victim (Sep 10, 2008)

Playing Wizardry. The original. Yep, from 1981. 

Still one of the hardest RPG games ever.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Sep 10, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise. It's even better than the first one.



Is it easier at the higher ends now? It was hard keeping track of a huge garden with so much inside of it...if they've made some changes/additions to make it quicker and easier to find and do what you're trying to do then I might have to grab...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Sep 10, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Is it easier at the higher ends now? It was hard keeping track of a huge garden with so much inside of it...if they've made some changes/additions to make it quicker and easier to find and do what you're trying to do then I might have to grab...



It starts faster and is easier to get into. The menu is better and easier to jump to what you are looking for or what needs attention.

The difficulty doesn't really ramp up until quite a while in the game when Professor Pester shows up. If you don't bribe him as soon as he enters your garden he is unstopable and wont leave until he smashes your best pinata. Buying decoys stops this. But you have to keep replacing the ones he smashes. 

The difficulty eases off again in the higher levels when you finish the Tower of Sour and when you get Pinatas like the Dragonache or Limeoceros which will attack Pester on sight and stop him from doing any damage. I think I'm at level 46 now.

Fun game. I'm going to have to get one of those XBOX vision cameras now so I can use the Pinata vision cards.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Sep 11, 2008)

I just finished playing the demo of a game I read about in this month's PC Gamer. Behold, the end of society!

Strong Bad's Cool Game for Attractive People


----------



## pdgujer148 (Sep 15, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Viva Pinata: Trouble in Paradise. It's even better than the first one.



Agreed. This franchise deserves more respect.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Sep 15, 2008)

After having beaten Digital Devil Saga (and now Prince of Persia: Sands of Time), I'm waiting to get SW: Force Unleashed tomorrow night (thought it was tonight, quite an adventure).


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 2, 2008)

so, a little over a week later, has anyone checked out Lego Batman?
it's not great, but it's good. it's solid fun. it's definitely designed with co-op in mind, so whether or not that's a good thing is up to you. it's good silly fun and loaded with charm, and definitely worth looking at for Batman fans.

also, ZOMG DS UPGRAYDZ.


----------



## Victim (Oct 2, 2008)

Lego Star Wars was a LOT of fun, and there was quite a bit of co-op too. Jam packed with hidden stuffs and amusing goodies.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 2, 2008)

Trauma Center under the knife 2 has been kicking my ass.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 2, 2008)

Wipeout HD and Mortal Kombat 2 on the PS3. I had forgotten how ridiculously lame and cheap the AI is in MK2. Not fun.


----------



## Victim (Oct 2, 2008)

I considered MK 1 arcade to be one of the most balanced and enjoyable fighting games there was. MK2 arcade was a huge frickin letdown as far as balanced and enjoyable play went.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

I love the mega drive-Yes,crap graphics by today's standards but the games were something else.I adore Splatterhouse 2-just mindless green gore and violence over eight levels of macabre madness.I don't care too much for next gen graphics-I own a PS2 and am a huge GTA fan,but the charm of 16 bit games draws me back to the megadrive.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 2, 2008)

We've been playing the mini ratchet and clank that you can download for the ps3. i'm almost done with it and am sad that i have to wait another year for the next installment. 
We have also been playing Force Unleashed for the ps3. We rented it for the wii and my son liked that format but i talked hubby into the ps3 for the graphics and its like night and day in comparison. There is also more game play for the ps3. We'll probably buy the wii version used some day so my son can do duels on the wii. 
I'm wanting the new kirby for DS. I will probably pick it up tomorrow when i'm at Costco. I have a soft spot in my heart for Kirby


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 2, 2008)

Victim said:


> I considered MK 1 arcade to be one of the most balanced and enjoyable fighting games there was. MK2 arcade was a huge frickin letdown as far as balanced and enjoyable play went.



Well, I enjoyed MK2 in the arcade playing against other people, and I really enjoyed MK3 in the same manner. After that the series became utter crap, save for the surprisingly good MK: Shaolin Monks game which was a side scrolling brawler ala Final Fight and Streets of Rage.


----------



## Wild Zero (Oct 2, 2008)

NHL 09, filler text, now back to it.


----------



## Victim (Oct 2, 2008)

The balance was much improved in MK 3.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 2, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> I love the mega drive-Yes,crap graphics by today's standards but the games were something else.I adore Splatterhouse 2-just mindless green gore and violence over eight levels of macabre madness.I don't care too much for next gen graphics-I own a PS2 and am a huge GTA fan,but the charm of 16 bit games draws me back to the megadrive.



The Mega-Drive/Genesis kicks ass. I have great love for the 16-bit era.


----------



## g-squared (Oct 2, 2008)

I ve been playing a lot of rock band 2, and super mario rpg since it came out for the virtual console


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Oct 2, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> I love the mega drive-Yes,crap graphics by today's standards but the games were something else.I adore Splatterhouse 2-just mindless green gore and violence over eight levels of macabre madness.I don't care too much for next gen graphics-I own a PS2 and am a huge GTA fan,but the charm of 16 bit games draws me back to the megadrive.



Your mentioning of GTA brings back two video game memories... The first was my first experience with the original on PC. My brother got the game from a friend, ON FOUR FLOPPY DISKS! Go figure that I had to go and lose one. LoL

The second was getting GTA 2. I still consider it one of my favorite "time-filler" games, in that, if I ever get bored, I can rampage with the Rednecks or go Krazy with the Krishna. I just re-installed it for kicks. I've lost my touch on the missions though; were it not for the 99 lives cheat (the only one I use), I'd never get by. LoL

What I've been playing mostly though... My dad convinced me to get Battlefield: 2142, the Deluxe Edition. Our previous online co-op game, Mechwarrior 4, has kind of drifted into oblivion, so he found BF 2412 cheap and invited me to join. I've reached Lance Corporal status, upgrading my Recon equipment like crazy, but I still suck. LoL

ETA:



Hawksmoor said:


> Well, I enjoyed MK2 in the arcade playing against other people, and I really enjoyed MK3 in the same manner. After that the series became utter crap, save for the surprisingly good MK: Shaolin Monks game which was a side scrolling brawler ala Final Fight and Streets of Rage.



My brother and I were avid MK3 players, back when my dad took us bowling on weekends. He always kicked my arse though. Stupid Cyrax.


----------



## Sirkaril (Oct 2, 2008)

I've been working on my wow warrior for Wrath, and I'm picking up silent hill homecoming for the 360 tommorow after work. Been awhile since I've been scared of a game like that series.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 3, 2008)

"TMNT" for the 360. I got it for $2. No justification except Achievement Point SPAM.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Oct 3, 2008)

1. MK vs. DCU looks incredible!

2. Genesis = Sweet. Super NES = Super Sweet 

3. Has anyone heard anything about a new version of the PSP?


----------



## Mathias (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm torn on weather or not I'll get the new DSi. The lack of backwards compatibility maight break the deal for some.


----------



## DJ_S (Oct 4, 2008)

I've recently been playing "BIOSHOCK" on pc, I have to admit this game is freaken twisted! I think this game will be too traumatic for some folks...The creepy voices, twisted, dissfigured enemies...yet it's creepingly addictive. All in all, it's another doom/fps shooter, but with the most lush enviroments I've seen for a while....yet twisted. (LOL can I say twisted enough)


On a more happier note;

Bionic Commando Rearmed!!!

I loved this game years ago back in the arcades.

With a cool retro look and feel, yet with updated graphics and soundtrack!!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Oct 5, 2008)

DJ_S said:


> I've recently been playing "BIOSHOCK" on pc, I have to admit this game is freaken twisted! I think this game will be too traumatic for some folks...The creepy voices, twisted, dissfigured enemies...yet it's creepingly addictive. All in all, it's another doom/fps shooter, but with the most lush enviroments I've seen for a while....yet twisted. (LOL can I say twisted enough)



Bioshock was probably the best game of 2007 and, IMO, the best FPS ever. Maybe Bioshock 2 will be able to top it, but I doubt it.




> On a more happier note;
> 
> Bionic Commando Rearmed!!!
> 
> ...



Bionic Commando Rearmed is awesome. I beat the game about a month ago but didn't manage to get all the achievements. One minor point though; it's actually a remake of the NES version of Bionic Commando, not the arcade version. The two were entirely different games.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 5, 2008)

We just got the SimCity Creator and it's fun. I have also been playing the new DS Kirby. Very much like the other Kirbys.


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 5, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I have also been playing the new DS Kirby. Very much like the other Kirbys.



Gimmeh... NOW. lol


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 5, 2008)

It is a fun game  it has some sub games too


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 5, 2008)

It's actually a remake of an old Kirby game which is one of the best ones, BTW! I don't have a DS so I can't get it...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, it's a remake of one of the SNES ones, which is kinda a remake/remix of all the previous Kirby games.

Essentially there hasn't been a good original Kirby game in forever and a half.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 5, 2008)

Actually, I thought that Kirby and the Crystal Shards was amazing.


----------



## Victim (Oct 5, 2008)

The arcade version of Bionic Commando was BORING.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Oct 6, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Actually, I thought that Kirby and the Crystal Shards was amazing.



I have to agree. 

Nintendo has totally mishandled the Kirby games in America. I suspect I'm going to be exiled from this thread for the following opinion , but I feel that the cross-(Nintendo)console Kirby games have shown more originality than the Mario and Zelda retreads combined.

(Puts on rotten fruit suit)


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 6, 2008)

Johnny718Bravo said:


> 1. MK vs. DCU looks incredible!
> 
> 2. Genesis = Sweet. Super NES = Super Sweet
> 
> 3. Has anyone heard anything about a new version of the PSP?



1. it looks okay. i don't know about great, but it sure doesn't look bad.

2. damn right.

3. yes. yes i have.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 6, 2008)

I think i have owned every version of kirby for the hand held play. I also have the Crystal Shards for the n64. I played that recently, it's a lot of fun  My son loves kirby too. He's a good game player for 5. It's unbelievable, like he's a savant or something


----------



## bmann0413 (Oct 6, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I think i have owned every version of kirby for the hand held play. I also have the Crystal Shards for the n64. I played that recently, it's a lot of fun  My son loves kirby too. He's a good game player for 5. It's unbelievable, like he's a savant or something



But is he better than me?

...............

Probably so... lol


----------



## Mathias (Oct 6, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I have to agree.
> 
> Nintendo has totally mishandled the Kirby games in America. I suspect I'm going to be exiled from this thread for the following opinion , but I feel that the cross-(Nintendo)console Kirby games have shown more originality than the Mario and Zelda retreads combined.
> 
> (Puts on rotten fruit suit)



I won't be getting it anytime soon. I still have 3 other platformers to make it through 1st. (Yoshi, Mario, and Zelda)


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Oct 6, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> ...
> 
> 3. yes. yes i have.



Excellent! :-D


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Oct 13, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> Yeah, it's a remake of one of the SNES ones, which is kinda a remake/remix of all the previous Kirby games.
> 
> Essentially there hasn't been a good original Kirby game in forever and a half.


i disagree. i was pretty enthralled with _Canvas Curse_, and found it to be an equally fun and daring title. i also enjoyed the "Metroid/Castlevania" style of open platforming found in _Amazing Mirror._

i will say that _Super Star Deluxe_ is one of my all time favorites. i picked up _Super Star Ultra_ yesterday and stayed up all night with it. its quite possible that this is even better than the original. id go as far to say that this is the definitive Kirby title  its got all the adorable charm and fun platforming elements that the series is known for. its been seen many times, but i dont think its ever been as elegantly executed as it has been in _Super Star._ this is one of those games thats greater than the sum of its parts  a real gaming treat.
anyone with a DS should give this game a second look, and its an absolute must for Kirby fans.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 14, 2008)

The LittleBigPlanet beta ended Sunday night. Now I just wait until it comes out.


----------



## gypsy (Oct 14, 2008)

Cannot wait for Wrath of the Lich King.

Srsly.

I'm dyin' here.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 14, 2008)

I've been playing Haze co-op with one of my friends, alternating with Disgaea 3. I'm very excited for Dead Space coming out tomorrow


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Oct 14, 2008)

I rented TNA Impact for the PS2. It's a fun game, but it doesn't have the polish of a WWE game. Then again, this is TNA's first game (And I'm a HUGE fan of AJ Styles)

Alos, am I the only one that remembers WCW/NWO Revenge and WWF No Mercy (N64)? My friends and I used to go nuts on those two games. One time, we had a tag team match go almost an hour because one of us kept kicking out or saving us from a pin or submission. Oh the memories...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 15, 2008)

Divals said:


> I've been playing Haze co-op with one of my friends, alternating with Disgaea 3. I'm very excited for Dead Space coming out tomorrow



I've only played the single player campaign. The game play is not bad but story is really cheesy and ham fisted.


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 15, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I've only played the single player campaign. The game play is not bad but story is really cheesy and ham fisted.



The co-op is basically just a split-screen version of the single player, which I suspect I'll be playing soon after I finish playing with Margaret. Yeah, the stuff the Mantel frat-boys say is annoying and cheesy... I wanted them to die long before the main character got backstabbed by them.. Fun game though, I really don't think it deserves the awful reviews it got.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 26, 2008)

Man, I don't know how I'll be able to afford all of the good games on the horizon. 

Dead Space
Far Cry 2
Need for Speed Undercover
Mirrors Edge
Pure
Call of Duty: World at War


----------



## Allie Cat (Oct 26, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Man, I don't know how I'll be able to afford all of the good games on the horizon.
> 
> Dead Space
> Far Cry 2
> ...



I know how you feel... I actually am working during my final quarter at school so I can afford 'em all. Picked up Dead Space on release day, ditto for Far Cry 2.

I have the following games preordered and probably won't have time to play them for a long time after I actually buy them... but I anticipate moneylessness on the horizon so I'm buying while I can afford it.

Fallout 3
Resistance 2
Valkyria Chronicles
Mirror's Edge
Eternal Poison
Luminous Arc 2
Prince of Persia
Persona 4
aaaand Ar Tonelico 2.

Yah. Busy rest of the year for me.

edit: And this isn't even taking next spring's releases like Killzone 2 into consideration. Oy vey!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 26, 2008)

I decided I was going to pass on Fallout 3. It's not my type of game to be honest. 

edit: I forgot to mention Midnight Club LA.


----------



## None (Oct 26, 2008)

Little Big Planet. Game is ruling me right now.


----------



## Wagimawr (Oct 30, 2008)

> APPLE CORPS LTD., MTV AND HARMONIX COME TOGETHER FOR UNPRECEDENTED DEAL
> 
> Exclusive Agreement Set to Bring The Beatles Music to Fans for the First Time in Interactive Form Here, There and Everywhere in 2009
> 
> ...


More press release here. Live blog of the press conference here.


----------



## 1300 Class (Oct 31, 2008)

Fallout 3. It is kicking so much ass its great.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 1, 2008)

Kickin' it old school with streets of rage 2 and 3. I also starting playing SVC Chaos.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 2, 2008)

Was playing Bram Stoker's Dracula for Sega CD on my Fusion emulator.........never thought the main goal of a Dracula game would be to punch spiders and kick rats lol


----------



## Victim (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm still doing the old school emulation thing. Now playing Wizardy 3: Legacy of Llylgamyn.


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 2, 2008)

I haven't been playing anything for the last few months 
But the last few days I've been having HUGE cravings to play Sims 2. Stupidly, I sold all my Sims games a few months ago...So I just rebought a lot of them.
Waste of my money, but I must give into these urges!


----------



## Mathias (Nov 2, 2008)

The Call of Duty 4 Mile High Club Achievement is kicking my ass right now.


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm pretty much addicted to Eternal Sonata right now. It's so damned cute.

But I'm completely stuck on a stupid maze right now. So I'm leaving it till the morning. Hopefully the solution will come to me in a dream... or on Gamefaqs...


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 2, 2008)

On Disc 2 on Final Fantasy IX,completely lost on Final Fantasy IV.  I'm lovin' it.


----------



## William (Nov 2, 2008)

SimCity 3000

William




Adamantoise said:


> On Disc 2 on Final Fantasy IX,completely lost on Final Fantasy IV.  I'm lovin' it.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 2, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> On Disc 2 on Final Fantasy IX,completely lost on Final Fantasy IV.  I'm lovin' it.



heh, I never beat Final Fantasy 4 on the PS1 version......I got to the moon but died and stopped playing after.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 3, 2008)

"Fallout 3" ate my weekend.

I dunno of this is the perfect game, but it will suffice until the next perfect game come along.

9.97/10


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 3, 2008)

I just picked up Dead Space, Far Cry 2, and Fallout 3. Of course, I won't have time to play 'em for a while because school is eating my time and soul.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 3, 2008)

I Just KNOW I am going to get shit for this. But eh. What the hell.


I Recently Finished Chrono Cross. And Have Started Playing Final Fantasy IV [With Cecil and Rosa]


Next on my List is either Chrono Trigger, or Final Fantasy VI [Luckily I have those cartridges. I'm SO SICK of playing on my PS2..]


----------



## chublover350 (Nov 3, 2008)

gypsy said:


> Cannot wait for Wrath of the Lich King.
> 
> Srsly.
> 
> I'm dyin' here.



WORD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 3, 2008)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Just KNOW I am going to get shit for this. But eh. What the hell.
> 
> 
> I Recently Finished Chrono Cross. And Have Started Playing Final Fantasy IV [With Cecil and Rosa]
> ...



But the PS1 versions have new animations here and there, which are spiffy.

Don't feel too bad though - I love RPGs and I never finished Chrono Cross, FFIV, or FFVI. I have this problem with level grinding that causes me to set aside RPGs about half way through.. v.v


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 3, 2008)

Divals said:


> But the PS1 versions have new animations here and there, which are spiffy.
> 
> Don't feel too bad though - I love RPGs and I never finished Chrono Cross, FFIV, or FFVI. I have this problem with level grinding that causes me to set aside RPGs about half way through.. v.v


LOL.

Blah.
The thing that drives me NUTS with RPG's is that I am impatient as all hell. And Try to rush the game. My dad is REALLY into RPG games. I mean.. REALLY. He buys those walk-through books..and finds stuff that even THEY Missed! So Usually I do good for a little bit, then lose it and rush and wind up dying constantly so I have to go "Oh dadddyyy I loooove youuu" and beg him to level my people up for me.

D= I'm just too impatient. I think that's why I'm better at like.. Sonic. LOL!


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 3, 2008)

I've been playing so much lately - after finishing my masters thesis I went into long-needed game overdrive. I quickly mowed through Dead Space, Uncharted, and Rez (PS3 and PS2 titles) am have been simultaneously inundated with Fallout 3, Bioshock, and the life-ending time suck that is Little Big Planet - best. soundtrack. ever.


----------



## Deven (Nov 3, 2008)

I've become addicted to WoW.

If you play:

DevenDeRange
Proudmoore
Undead Mage
Level 19

Find me.


----------



## pinkylou (Nov 3, 2008)

I kn ow I'd be addicted to WOW, thats why I stay on Runescape lol

Also getting my butt kicked 3 times a day on Travian...blerghh!!


----------



## ItsLikeRachel (Nov 3, 2008)

I used to play WoW and runescape !
Long time ago though.
I heard Runescape got insanely changed.

I'm playing guitar hero 3 right now. Damn I love it!


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 6, 2008)

I broke down and got a PSP since i do a lot of video game playing in bed before sleep on my DS. I mainly wanted it to help me with my need to play Ratchet and Clank. I'm about 5 hours of play into Size Matters. I'm going to finish it before i pick up Agent Clank (we bought that for the boy) I have been splitting my game play between size matters and super collapse 3 (got that one cheap at Costco)

I have a question for you gamers.. Is Saint's Row 2 any good? it looks like fun that you can create your character and my husband is seriously wanting it but was wondering if its any fun to play.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 6, 2008)

Actually,I had to start a new game 'cos I got completely lost... 

On the other hand,I started another new game on FF9 and I'm on Disc 4. I found this game a bit easier than FF8 or 7...but then again I haven't fought Ozma yet...


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 6, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Actually,I had to start a new game 'cos I got completely lost...
> 
> On the other hand,I started another new game on FF9 and I'm on Disc 4. I found this game a bit easier than FF8 or 7...but then again I haven't fought Ozma yet...



I never understood why so many thought Ozma was hard - I found him by mistake and kicked his ass. Now Yiazmat in FFXII... frak that was an endurance run. I think the only FF boss I haven't beaten is the final Weapon (Not sure if it is Omega or Ultima - whichever one is in Ultimecia's castle) from FFVIII. Thing clobbers me before I can blink.


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 6, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> I never understood why so many thought Ozma was hard - I found him by mistake and kicked his ass. Now Yiazmat in FFXII... frak that was an endurance run. I think the only FF boss I haven't beaten is the final Weapon (Not sure if it is Omega or Ultima - whichever one is in Ultimecia's castle) from FFVIII. Thing clobbers me before I can blink.



That would be Omega.

It's simply absurd.


----------



## Mack27 (Nov 6, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I have a question for you gamers.. Is Saint's Row 2 any good? it looks like fun that you can create your character and my husband is seriously wanting it but was wondering if its any fun to play.



I played Saints Row 2 for a solid 5 hours a night for just over a week and then haven't touched it for 2 weeks. You can play as a BBW if you want! That's what I did. The character customization is excellent (I was playing on Xbox 360) You can grab people as human shields, from there you have several options, by far the most fun one is throwing them away from you. I'd spend hours grabbing people and throwing them off bridges, off buildings, into traffic....


----------



## Victim (Nov 6, 2008)

I never could beat Ruby in FFVII...


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 6, 2008)

Victim said:


> I never could beat Ruby in FFVII...



Ruby took a bit of cheating, really- taking advantage of the W-Item materia glitch to create 99 megalixirs, plus having the Final Summon materia linked to Phoenix so that your party was revived when you died. Also, going into battle with two party members dead means that Ruby wouldn't use that sandpit attack that removes your characters from battle.

It's tricky, but it can be done.


----------



## Edens_heel (Nov 7, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Ruby took a bit of cheating, really- taking advantage of the W-Item materia glitch to create 99 megalixirs, plus having the Final Summon materia linked to Phoenix so that your party was revived when you died. Also, going into battle with two party members dead means that Ruby wouldn't use that sandpit attack that removes your characters from battle.
> 
> It's tricky, but it can be done.



Agreed - Emerald (the underwater one) was much harder until I found the damn underwater materia that removed the timer.

And yeah, it was Omega that slaughtered me. I could -never- come close to killing that thing, but I'm actually not sure it's possible without trading in some cards and maxing out the Holy Wars. Oh well, can't see myself having the time to try again anytime soon.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Nov 7, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> That would be Omega.
> 
> It's simply absurd.



I beat Omega fairly easily. I'm not bragging. 

I had the PC version of the game. The PC version had a PocketStation emulator so you could play the Chocobo World minigame that wasn't available on the American edition of the game.

Anyway, if I remember right there was a glitch in either the emulator or the game that allowed you to net a ton of ribbons and stat boosts. I'm ashamed to say that I took advantage of the glitch. My characters were pretty much unstoppable and I just breezed through the latter half of the game.

I learned my lesson. The cheat took all the fun out of the game. 

BTW: I went back years later and played w/o cheating. Love FF8


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 7, 2008)

I've been playing the MMORPG called "Dofus" ...anyone heard of it? 

My Parents Play. I Play. My 5 year old Brother plays... Lol. My PARENTS. HOWEVER. ARE LIKE ADDICTS. NOT EVEN KIDDING YOU.

Then again.
My Dad used to be that way with Runescape.
I think he STILL Holds records in some things.....
We haven't played that in AGES. 



I'm taking a break from Final Fantasy.
It's Annoying the Crap out of me. 
Cause I have to level up before I go and fight the guy in the cave by Troia.. *Dies*


----------



## WildFox500 (Nov 7, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> I broke down and got a PSP since i do a lot of video game playing in bed before sleep on my DS. I mainly wanted it to help me with my need to play Ratchet and Clank. I'm about 5 hours of play into Size Matters. I'm going to finish it before i pick up Agent Clank (we bought that for the boy) I have been splitting my game play between size matters and super collapse 3 (got that one cheap at Costco)
> 
> I have a question for you gamers.. Is Saint's Row 2 any good? it looks like fun that you can create your character and my husband is seriously wanting it but was wondering if its any fun to play.


Saints Row 2 is Grand Theft Auto in arcade mode. It's great for mindless fun, but there isn't a great deal of substance to it as far as storyline or innovative gameplay. It's supposed to be a game that lets you run amok and goof off without focusing too much, and it does its job well in that department.


I've been playing Fable II a lot. I think Peter Molyneux is an FA, because it is insanely easy to get fat and fairly hard to slim back down. Not that I'm complaining, of course.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 7, 2008)

Just playing my new toon on WoW. She's a mage. My main toon is a Warrior, so there are lots of new things for me to learn!


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 7, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> Agreed - Emerald (the underwater one) was much harder until I found the damn underwater materia that removed the timer.



The other thing that you need is the materia... I can't recall what they're called, but they're the ones that let you cast magic/summon any spell. It reduces the amount of damage you recieve from Emerald's Aire Tam Storm, which deals damage based on how many materia you have equipped.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 7, 2008)

I think Motral Kombat vs DC Universe is going to be be inevitably awful. The fatalities are bad, and I heard rumors that Joker's got removed.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I think Motral Kombat vs DC Universe is going to be be inevitably awful. The fatalities are bad, and I heard rumors that Joker's got removed.



The worst part is, The MK characters have fatalities but the DC characters don't. I was looking forward to seeing Superman melt someone with his eye lazers or Batman cut someone's throat out with the batarang lol


----------



## mergirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Has anyone ever played a game called "gregory horror show" for the ps2?? its kinnna rare but its very very fucked up!! You have to steal souls from mental characters like a pink hippo nurse with a big syringe..!!?? i was playing that and it messed with my head.. so i played res evil 4 to calm myself..


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Has anyone ever played a game called "gregory horror show" for the ps2?? its kinnna rare but its very very fucked up!! You have to steal souls from mental characters like a pink hippo nurse with a big syringe..!!?? i was playing that and it messed with my head.. so i played res evil 4 to calm myself..



Re 4?

Say hi to Sallazar for me ;-)


----------



## mergirl (Nov 7, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Re 4?
> 
> Say hi to Sallazar for me ;-)


Oh sorry.. resident evil 4.. it freaks me out how those zombie villagers run at you!! oh haha.. you know horror show.. No one ever has when i mention it!!!
cant wait till xmas when i get my x-box n gta4!!! whoot! Also i love the sid myres civilisations so i was chuffed to see that was out on the x-box too!! whoot! i'm like a big kid geek boy in a 30yr old womans body!! lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 7, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Oh sorry.. resident evil 4.. it freaks me out how those zombie villagers run at you!! oh haha.. you know horror show.. No one ever has when i mention it!!!
> cant wait till xmas when i get my x-box n gta4!!! whoot! Also i love the sid myres civilisations so i was chuffed to see that was out on the x-box too!! whoot! i'm like a big kid geek boy in a 30yr old womans body!! lol



lol I remember one time me and my friend were playing RE 4....4 funny moments.

In one of the houses there's a villager that comes out of the bathroom, my friend took too long to shoot him so when he finally unloaded a shotgun blast, the villager moved and my friend blew a big hole in the door.

Next, My friend had the bright idea to run into the house away from the chainsaw welding dude. He figured he could open the door, throw the grenade out, and blow everything up. Wellllll......he pops the pin and opens the door only for the Chainsaw Dude to be standing there who proceeds to cut his head off. As Leon hits the floor the grenade goes off and just as the screen fades to black you see a villager fly onto the screen.

Once the controller was handed to me, I proceeded to run away from the Chainsaw Dude into the house. I go near the door but don't open it, then I wonder if the dude went away so I say "I don't hear a revving." Then all of a sudden the chainsaw dude cuts the door down and my friend goes "I do!"

Then I run up the stairs and toss a grenade down below, it blows and Chainsaw dude goes literally head first into the stairs. His whole head dissappears so either there was a glitch or he actually went head first.

Unintentional comedy at its best


----------



## mergirl (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh lmao!!! i usually play my ps2 by myself  so i have no comedy moments.. only fear! lol.. i really hate it when you feel all safe in the wee huts and are opening them with your knife and instead of something nice to buy grenade launchers with a snake jumps out at you!! it never fails to make me jump!!
My friend works in a gaming shop and he sells a chainsaw that you can play re 4 with!!! i Sooo want a shot of that!!


----------



## mergirl (Nov 7, 2008)

oh opening boxes i mean..


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Nov 7, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I think Motral Kombat vs DC Universe is going to be be inevitably awful. The fatalities are bad, and I heard rumors that Joker's got removed.



Previously, I was very excited about this game, especially with the prospect of playing my favorite superhero (Batman) and my favorite undead ninja (Scorpion). But if they take out Joker's Fatality, I will be extremely ticked. 

Guess I need to find a copy of Marvel Vs. Capcom 2.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> I never understood why so many thought Ozma was hard - I found him by mistake and kicked his ass. Now Yiazmat in FFXII... frak that was an endurance run. I think the only FF boss I haven't beaten is the final Weapon (Not sure if it is Omega or Ultima - whichever one is in Ultimecia's castle) from FFVIII. Thing clobbers me before I can blink.



Omega,most likely. He kicked my butt NUMEROUS times before I whupped him with the Lionheart limit break-over and over again.Oh,how I laughed!

I've not found Ozma yet-I'm concentrating on building levels before fighting him (I'm about lv 50 +,Ultima Weapon on Zidane.)


----------



## Victim (Nov 7, 2008)

Accidentally discovering a super boss can be quite hilarious, or quite a pain in the ass. In Wizardry I, it is possible to run into the final boss as a random encounter instead of where he is supposed to be. There is a superboss called the Maelefic that is also wandering.

The one in FF XII that was a pain to run into was Disma. Even after it was no longer a surprise I died quite a few times. Then I discovered the hidden power of the Naopolita (sp?) and 'remedy bombing' bosses.


----------



## DJ_S (Nov 9, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I think Motral Kombat vs DC Universe is going to be be inevitably awful. The fatalities are bad, and I heard rumors that Joker's got removed.




Not removed, just watered down. The American release is a pg13 rating...

But the UK release, has kept the fatalities as is. It's a pg15 release.


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Football Manager 2007

Love the football manager games :wubu:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Nov 10, 2008)

george83 said:


> Football Manager 2007
> 
> Love the football manager games :wubu:


i've read about those. these are the kinds of text heavy games that turn us lazy americans off.


----------



## Victim (Nov 10, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i've read about those. these are the kinds of text heavy games that turn us lazy americans off.



Speak for yourself. I even play Ancient Domains of Mystery...


----------



## gypsy (Nov 11, 2008)

Thursday cannot come quick enough. 

*squeal*


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 11, 2008)

gypsy said:


> Thursday cannot come quick enough.
> 
> *squeal*



What happens Thursday?

I'm rather excited for Mirror's Edge and Eternal Poison tomorrow.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 11, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> lol I remember one time me and my friend were playing RE 4....4 funny moments.
> 
> In one of the houses there's a villager that comes out of the bathroom, my friend took too long to shoot him so when he finally unloaded a shotgun blast, the villager moved and my friend blew a big hole in the door.
> 
> ...



I had to have the volume all the way down when I was in the maze with the dogs...


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 11, 2008)

Age of Mythology


----------



## James (Nov 11, 2008)

Fable 2. 
I had a chubby character who had a penchant for apple pies and crossbows... 
She kicked ass...


----------



## 0nlnn (Nov 12, 2008)

I honestly cant wait for Wraith of the Lich King... Just one more day...one more day...Best part is, I dont have anything to do Thursday, so when I get out of class tonight, Im gonna run on over to the local gamestop party thing they are having, chill for a bit, pick up WotLK, come home, and lock my self from the rest of the world for a few days... Ahhh, to be young and addicted to WoW, there is no better way to be.


----------



## GhostFace_Chilla (Nov 12, 2008)

iv been playin farcry 2, amazing looking game, can be a lil confusin at first but great game


----------



## Wild Zero (Nov 12, 2008)

I grabbed Splinter Cell: Double Agent for $10 and played it like crazy. I think the final mission is about the closest I've ever come to a Jack Bauer/John Matrix moment in a video game.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 12, 2008)

Divals said:


> What happens Thursday?
> 
> I'm rather excited for Mirror's Edge and Eternal Poison tomorrow.



WoW expansion pack is released...


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 12, 2008)

I just got done playing the first few stages of Resistance 2.....let me just say its a little more realistic than the first game, which either can be good or bad depending on your point of view.

First of all, you can only carry 2 weapons at a time compared to the 5-7 in the first game....which is pretty realistic, you didn't see soldiers in real life carrying 9 guns around.

Second of all, there are enemies you simply can't kill....which in this type of game I think is pretty dumb, if there's a fish monster in the water and you got a bazooka, how you can't simply blow the damn thing away is beyond me.

Still pretty fun tho


----------



## gypsy (Nov 12, 2008)

Divals said:


> What happens Thursday?
> 
> I'm rather excited for Mirror's Edge and Eternal Poison tomorrow.



Wrath of the Lich King! 

OMG Divals...you're grounded for not knowing that!

lol


----------



## gypsy (Nov 12, 2008)

0nlnn said:


> I honestly cant wait for Wraith of the Lich King... Just one more day...one more day...Best part is, I dont have anything to do Thursday, so when I get out of class tonight, Im gonna run on over to the local gamestop party thing they are having, chill for a bit, pick up WotLK, come home, and lock my self from the rest of the world for a few days... Ahhh, to be young and addicted to WoW, there is no better way to be.



Hey, wait a minute, one can be not young and addicted to WoW, too, yanno.


----------



## Victim (Nov 12, 2008)

So far I have honored my pledge to avoid MMORPGs, I have no desire for my soul to be sucked out through my computer.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 12, 2008)

WoW must be the new Sims or something. Super popular, lots of expansions, and myself....completely uninterested.


----------



## Victim (Nov 12, 2008)

The closest I've come to MMORPGing is Carnage Blender, but it didn't have enough depth to suck me in.


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway (Nov 12, 2008)

I've been old school lately, some good Sega genesis, and Sega genesis oriented games on the Wii.. God I love the download feature..

Old school Zelda, Sonic, Golden Axe.. Mmmmhmmm


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 13, 2008)

The only MMO I play is Guild Wars. WoW, pshaw!


----------



## Mercedes (Nov 13, 2008)

So far I'm adoring Spore! :happy:


----------



## Melian (Nov 13, 2008)

Fallout 3..........

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Nov 14, 2008)

i'm pleased to learn that a PSP version of Little Big Planet is in the works.
(source: PSP fanboy)
i'll be keeping my eyes out.

also, 11 days to Chrono Trigger DS, ZOMG*fangasm*


----------



## Mini (Nov 14, 2008)

I've been playing Dead Rising. Pretty damn cool. Hope there's a sequel.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm excited for Need for Speed Undercover. I thought Carbon was lame and I completely ignored Prostreet. This looks to be better than most wanted was.


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 14, 2008)

BurningMyWingsAway said:


> I've been old school lately, some good Sega genesis, and Sega genesis oriented games on the Wii.. God I love the download feature..
> 
> Old school Zelda, Sonic, Golden Axe.. Mmmmhmmm



I used to beat Golden Axe back when I was 3 years old at a pizza parlor in Framingham, MA....hehe, the owner said it was the damnedest thing he'd ever seen.

I remember the arcade version ripped sounds off from the movie First Blood (Rambo 1 for the confused ones).


----------



## Victim (Nov 14, 2008)

I could beat Golden Axe on one play, but only using the dwarf.

Oh, I could also beat Contra on one play.


----------



## totalFA (Nov 14, 2008)

I recently got myself a new gaming PC so I'm able to play every game I want. 

I've been replaying the Half-Life games, from the very start at Half-Life 1 - Love those games.
Been doing a bit of Far Cry 2 and Command and Conquer: Red Alert 3 on the side.
Looking out for Left 4 Dead and Dead Space.


----------



## John12 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm counting down the days until Sims 3 comes out myself.

Yes, yes...I'm a Sims freak. I've had both Sims and Sims 2, and every expansion pack to both of them. I don't even want to add up the amount of money I've dropped for those games....


----------



## chublover350 (Nov 21, 2008)

Gears of War 2 has been consuming my SOUL!!!! so is WOW haha :|:wubu:


----------



## HottiMegan (Nov 21, 2008)

John12 said:


> I'm counting down the days until Sims 3 comes out myself.
> 
> Yes, yes...I'm a Sims freak. I've had both Sims and Sims 2, and every expansion pack to both of them. I don't even want to add up the amount of money I've dropped for those games....



wait.. there's a sims 3?!?!!? I am so out of the sims loop! Now i must hit the sims site to see it. I hope my laptop can handle it


----------



## Lavasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Persona 3 FES, Dragon Ball Z: Infinite World, Grandia 3, and Madden 08.

December 7th Persona 4 :smitten:


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 22, 2008)

Lavasse said:


> Persona 3 FES, Dragon Ball Z: Infinite World, Grandia 3, and Madden 08.
> 
> December 7th Persona 4 :smitten:



Damn straight! Did you preorder for the artbook?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Nov 23, 2008)

Blech.
I Have no time for games.
Other than "Dofus" Of Course. [2-D Flash MMORPG]


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=je_5jmjmon8

horrible....couldn't even get past the first boss


----------



## Sirkaril (Nov 23, 2008)

Been going back to Culdecept Saga for the 360, and playing Wrath of the Lich King.


----------



## Lavasse (Nov 23, 2008)

Divals said:


> Damn straight! Did you preorder for the artbook?



No  Can't afford it right now


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Nov 23, 2008)

Mirror's Edge is super fire!
Dead Space is super scary! 
Has anyone played Little Big Planet? I was wanting to know if it was worth buying?


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 23, 2008)

Lavasse said:


> No  Can't afford it right now



Aww, sadness. Well, as long as you preorder any time before the release date you should still get it.


----------



## Victim (Nov 23, 2008)

Divals said:


> Aww, sadness. Well, as long as you preorder any time before the release date you should still get it.



Hey Divals, commenting on your .sig there, This weekend I got to see Alexander James Adams (Heather Alexander) and he played that with his new group Tricky Pixie. We had the whole ballroom screaming "How many of them can we make die!"


----------



## Allie Cat (Nov 23, 2008)

Victim said:


> Hey Divals, commenting on your .sig there, This weekend I got to see Alexander James Adams (Heather Alexander) and he played that with his new group Tricky Pixie. We had the whole ballroom screaming "How many of them can we make die!"



Isn't he awesome? I haven't heard anything from Tricky Pixie, or really since he's been him.. if that makes sense. I'm a pretty big filk fan, but influxes of it are rather sporadic since my supplier moved back to Ohio


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis (Nov 24, 2008)

fallout 3 consumed the last couple weeks of my free time
but I also have been playing dead space, far cry 2, and tomb raider: underworld
I also want to buy left 4 dead, played the demo and its tons of fun


----------



## Victim (Nov 24, 2008)

Divals said:


> Isn't he awesome? I haven't heard anything from Tricky Pixie, or really since he's been him.. if that makes sense. I'm a pretty big filk fan, but influxes of it are rather sporadic since my supplier moved back to Ohio



Tricky Pixie is a really awesome group, but prepare yourself... Alec is NOT the lead!!! 

We still bought every CD in sight from them though. They are that good.


----------



## chublover350 (Nov 24, 2008)

Spicy_McHaggis said:


> fallout 3 consumed the last couple weeks of my free time
> but I also have been playing dead space, far cry 2, and tomb raider: underworld
> I also want to buy left 4 dead, played the demo and its tons of fun



yes i have been debating weither or not i finish some other games before i jump into left 4 dead, although i predict some GOOD online play haha:doh::blush:


----------



## Kortana (Nov 24, 2008)

Little Big Planet!

It is an awesome ga,me. The story mode was challenging and puzzlelissious and the user made levels are sweeeeet! (obviously you have to find the good ones)

I am still creating my first level to publish but it is so much fun. The game ha huge potential once people start playing. 

Message me for my username on psn...I an help you find all the costumes and stuff!

LITTLE BIG PLANET!!!! YAY!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Nov 24, 2008)

i'm totally getting Chrono Trigger DS today.
that's right, one full day before its official 11/25 release.
this is why Game Crazy is infinite times better than Game Stop (read: the devil).


----------



## Mathias (Nov 24, 2008)

Burnout Paradise is awesome, and the Downloadable bikes and extra challenges make it even better. Now, if I could only figure out how to master those Stunt Runs.


----------



## Brach311 (Nov 27, 2008)

Spicy_McHaggis said:


> fallout 3 consumed the last couple weeks of my free time
> but I also have been playing dead space, far cry 2, and tomb raider: underworld
> I also want to buy left 4 dead, played the demo and its tons of fun




WHat are your thoughts on Dead Space? I just beat Resistance 2 (Only took 11 hours on normal difficulty level) Anyway I think I'm going to do either Dead Space or Bioshock next.

PSN: insomniak13


----------



## Spicy_McHaggis (Nov 27, 2008)

Brach311 said:


> WHat are your thoughts on Dead Space? I just beat Resistance 2 (Only took 11 hours on normal difficulty level) Anyway I think I'm going to do either Dead Space or Bioshock next.
> 
> PSN: insomniak13



Dead Space is good but I haven't finished it yet because it was released at the same time as a few other good games.
both dead space and bioshock are great games, it all really depends on if you want to play a scary game with monsters or a spooky game with crazy people as enemies. dead space is scarier for sure
I would say give bioshock a try first. the setting is fantastic and you will be blown away the first time you see the water effects in action. you can't go wrong with mentally insane people in an underwater city in the 1960's
dead space gets kinda repetitive in the fact that anything that can go wrong will go wrong. after a while its like man.... can't a guy get a break for a minute


----------



## Lavasse (Dec 2, 2008)

1 week til Persona 4


----------



## fdiaz (Dec 3, 2008)

Alot of HAlf life games like CS and DOD as well as COD 4... If you wanna play with let me know i got vent as well. my aim screen name is southchamer16... message me i got my laptop next to me.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 3, 2008)

For those of you who have it, what's little big planet like? I put it on my xmas list because the video on the website was cute. Is it worth paying full price or should i wait until the price goes down in a few months?


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2008)

This time next year I''ll (hopefully) be playing Tekken 6! The new character Lars looks awesome!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 3, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> For those of you who have it, what's little big planet like? I put it on my xmas list because the video on the website was cute. Is it worth paying full price or should i wait until the price goes down in a few months?



It's essentially a multi-player side-scroller with a level editor. That's as simple as I can put it.

Personally I don't see the big fuss.

EDIT: Wait, I see the fuss. The damn game is stupidly cute!


----------



## Tyna (Dec 3, 2008)

I am a World of Warcraft nooblette, and very proud of it! lol
Now with expansion, I am very very happy, hehe.
I have my own guild on Emerald Dream, if anyone plays, come look me up.
"Chiana" Blood Elf Pally, lvl 76
T


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 3, 2008)

Shaun White Snowboarding=Total garbage

No sense of speed, momentum, progression, challenge.

Some moron decided to make the story mode dependent on platforming, while the actual snowboarding challenges (half pipe, slopestyle, etc.) are ridiculously weak and feel tacked on. The whole game feels unfinished and in parts it is, big ups for crashing consistently and all the times my avatar got stuck in some blue hell after landing a trick. And the fact that all that stupid coin collecting doesn't unlock squat is a really nice kick in the balls while I'm down. What a tremendous waste of money, hopefully I can bitch enough at Target customer service to swap this for something else.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 3, 2008)

Wild Zero said:


> Shaun White Snowboarding=Total garbage
> 
> No sense of speed, momentum, progression, challenge.
> 
> Some moron decided to make the story mode dependent on platforming, while the actual snowboarding challenges (half pipe, slopestyle, etc.) are ridiculously weak and feel tacked on. The whole game feels unfinished and in parts it is, big ups for crashing consistently and all the times my avatar got stuck in some blue hell after landing a trick. And the fact that all that stupid coin collecting doesn't unlock squat is a really nice kick in the balls while I'm down. What a tremendous waste of money, hopefully I can bitch enough at Target customer service to swap this for something else.



I was going to pick that up this Friday .


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 3, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> I was going to pick that up this Friday .



If you're looking for a fun snowboarding experience you'd be much better off buying one of the older SSX games with an open mountain (_SSX3 _or _SSX: On Tour_) or _Amped 2/3_ if you've got an Xbox. The physics engine in Shaun White is broken; unless you're jamming the left analog stick up the entire time you'll never build speed and even with a full head of steam on a 70 degree slope you'll slow down to bunny slope pace for no reason. The open mountains are pretty cool, it's just that there's nothing to do on them. You can fully explore the four (or five if you've got the Target edition) peaks in about a half-hour but they're mostly empty spaces between terrain parks.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 3, 2008)

I just started playing Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine. It's interesting, feels like a mix of the normal SMT games, .hack, and Guild Wars.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 3, 2008)

I totally nerded it up and bought a 28" LCD Monitor. Has multiple inputs so it's technically a TV, too. Everything looks great, and luckily my 2-year-old PC can handle the increased resolution just fine!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 8, 2008)

PSN gave me Super Stardust Portable _and_ Everyday Shooter both in the same day.
hooray for the PSN!

does anyone else think the PSP is a totally awesome system that's being given the shaft by Sony?


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 8, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> PSN gave me Super Stardust Portable _and_ Everyday Shooter both in the same day.
> hooray for the PSN!
> 
> does anyone else think the PSP is a totally awesome system that's being given the shaft by Sony?



I dunno, I've got about 20 games for the PSP, compared to about 8 for the DS. As portable gaming goes, I'd personally say that the PSP is pretty good. And it has some nifty games coming out in the coming months - the remake of Star Ocean 2 and the Resistance TPS come to mind, and I'm sure there's more.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 8, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> PSN gave me Super Stardust Portable _and_ Everyday Shooter both in the same day.
> hooray for the PSN!
> 
> does anyone else think the PSP is a totally awesome system that's being given the shaft by Sony?



I LOVE my PSP. I mainly got it because i had a major itch for some Ratchet and Clank that I haven't played yet. It's a lot harder to play than the ps3 one so i haven't been able to get past one bad guy lol
I do feel like the selection of games is scarce at least in my town. It might be cuz i live in a college town and games get gobbled up quickly by all the youngins  I haven't been to best buy in a while, they probably have decent selection.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Dec 9, 2008)

Divals said:


> I dunno, I've got about 20 games for the PSP, compared to about 8 for the DS. As portable gaming goes, I'd personally say that the PSP is pretty good. And it has some nifty games coming out in the coming months - the remake of Star Ocean 2 and the Resistance TPS come to mind, and I'm sure there's more.


there's also Patapon 2 and Loco Roco 2, but outside of that, there isn't much else. 
compare this to about 2-3 really great DS games coming out every month.
don't get me wrong - i love my PSP, and there's a lot of great available _now_, but the future looks a little slim. and that concerns me.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 10, 2008)

I picked up Left 4 Dead but I can't play it until Friday. My 360's not with me here at school (Don't ask.:doh I even got a free 2009 calender with it. Schweet!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Dec 10, 2008)

Gah, I cringe when I see people buying Valve's games on XBox360. Like the poor suckers who bought The Orange Box for consoles...they have gotten very little in way of updates, and NONE of the new content the PC users got for free later.

The PC is the choice of freedom in videogameland.


----------



## Edens_heel (Dec 11, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> For those of you who have it, what's little big planet like? I put it on my xmas list because the video on the website was cute. Is it worth paying full price or should i wait until the price goes down in a few months?



Megan,

I've played through all of Little Big Planet's single player and a hell of a lot of multiplayer. If you are a creative type, it's worth every cent. If you're the type of player that loves to collect thing, also worth the cash. It looks gorgeous and is a special kind of chaos when playing together online (plus I've got a sackboy in a red kimono, full ninja garb, glowing eyes, a cape, and a wooden sword - he's too cute for words AND can kick anyone's ass). The music and production values are insanely high and it's a blast to play from start to finish.

I think I'm recommending it, heh.

However, the best game out these days for any system? Chrono Trigger for the DS. But then, 12 years later I still play the SNES version of it and think it's one of the best ever made.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 11, 2008)

I think we'll get it for xmas. It sounds like a fun waste of time


----------



## radman (Dec 11, 2008)

Lately ive been playing GTA 4, Star Wars the Force Unleashed, and WWE Smackdown v.s Raw 2009


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Dec 11, 2008)

I've been Playing "Ristar" on my PS2...when the fucker decides to work >;O
[The System, not the Game.]

After That, I'm Back to my Sonic Collection PS2 game.


----------



## pepso (Dec 11, 2008)

Been playing Gears 2 for a solid month now, doesn't get old easy


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm currently wrestling with the final level of Mirror's Edge, which, despite Yahtzee's lackluster review, is quite fun. I'm trying to beat it without using guns though, which is rather insane when you have small armies shooting at you. v.v


----------



## Commander Keen (Dec 12, 2008)

Left4Dead ... gotta love zombie shootin'.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Dec 12, 2008)

With the good system down, I've had to jump back in time and play some of my old stuff on this system. It's about all it can handle... 

So far, I've beaten the Original Diablo (with the Hellfire expansion) with a Bard on Normal only. I've also played through two rounds of Master of Orion 2, still the best fall-back game ever made. I played through Shadow Watch once (X-Com it ain't, but still fun) and now I'm working on what is now a Level 23 Axe Barbarian in Diablo 2. It's fun to go back and play these from time to time!


----------



## Victim (Dec 12, 2008)

Commander Keen said:


> Left4Dead ... gotta love zombie shootin'.



No, you don't. I f*cking HATE zombie shooters.

Right now I'm playing FF XII: Revenant Wings on the DS. It's an RTS game, and the mechanics are kinda jacked. I rate it 6/10 so far.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Dec 12, 2008)

Commander Keen said:


> Left4Dead ... gotta love zombie shootin'.



That game looks hot. I gotta play it. Thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 13, 2008)

Still kickin' it old school. Tomorrow I'm buying a gamecube (40 bucks at the vintage game shop  ), and Smash Brothers brawl. lol


----------



## pdgujer148 (Dec 13, 2008)

Finished "Prince of Persia" (2008).

Advice: Stick around for the credits. Clever.


----------



## Edens_heel (Dec 13, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Still kickin' it old school. Tomorrow I'm buying a gamecube (40 bucks at the vintage game shop  ), and Smash Brothers brawl. lol



Better be picking up Metroid Prime and Eternal Darkness as well, my friend. Hell, I could run down a list of ten or so titles worth every penny on that system.


----------



## Edens_heel (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, finished with everything possible in the Little Big Planet single player mode and just got the first ending in Chrono Trigger for the DS (that is a game I will never play enough times). Up next I think I'm either going to dive into Bioshock or Fallout 3, or I might dig up something from the backlog. I still need to play the Jak and Daxter series, Kingdom Hearts 2, Digital Devil Saga... i've got a few titles I managed to buy and never once touch - FOR SHAME. I do know that I won't be playing any more of Ninja Gaiden Sigma or Grand Theft Auto 4 - bought both of those on hype from those around me and haven't been so disappointed in a long damn while... they just do nothing for me.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 13, 2008)

Chalk another one up for Left 4 Dead! Game is SICK!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 14, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfaKzsm1j_Q

Jack Black is so funny. lol

(And I meant Melee: Not brawl. Sorry. But the place didn't have the game anyway...  )


----------



## radman (Dec 14, 2008)

Has anybody played Dead Space? im thinking about renting it but it would be nice if somebody can let me know if its worth playing.


----------



## Edens_heel (Dec 14, 2008)

radman said:


> Has anybody played Dead Space? im thinking about renting it but it would be nice if somebody can let me know if its worth playing.



Personally, I loved it. Gorgeous graphics and incredibly atmospheric gameplay and sound. Some people have complained about the "aliens" getting old, but I personally felt there was enough variety to keep me coming back. I would say that it is less of a horror title and more a thriller, building suspense through the atmosphere rather than genuine scares.

Definitely worth a buy - certainly enjoying it a hell of a lot more than Fallout 3


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 14, 2008)

Edens_heel said:


> Personally, I loved it. Gorgeous graphics and incredibly atmospheric gameplay and sound. Some people have complained about the "aliens" getting old, but I personally felt there was enough variety to keep me coming back. I would say that it is less of a horror title and more a thriller, building suspense through the atmosphere rather than genuine scares.
> 
> Definitely worth a buy - certainly enjoying it a hell of a lot more than Fallout 3



Aye, I agree with all of what you're saying here. I was rather disappointed in the lack of the 'zomg scary!!111one' that I have found in other games (Resident Evil back in the day, HL2's Ravenholm level), but like you said - it's more of a suspense/thriller. Or maybe I'm just jaded.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ok, it isn't a game, but I spent a couple hours with PlayStation Home.

Quick Verdict: Crap.

Apparently the point of the new Home Community is to let you pretend to be some douche rich kid. You can listen to music, buy clothes, go to the mall, redecorate your apartment, not drink at some lame themed club, not screw the girl you were too sober to bring home, and talk to a bunch of vacant know-nothings who are wearing identical clothing.

The only thing you can't do is cry about missing "Dad" to guilt your trophy wife mother into squeezing some Ching! out of "Uncle Phil". 

I call it Virtual Scottsdale, AZ.

OK, here are some positives. The character creation toolkit is miles better than the "Create the Lego You!" offered on the 360 and the Wii. With time and talent the editor is capable of creating a reasonable facsimile of every person you have ever met.

Provided they weigh less than 220 pounds.


----------



## radman (Dec 16, 2008)

I just rented Ristance 2 I hope that its as good as the first one.


----------



## Victim (Dec 16, 2008)

The controls for Wii Mario Kart are complete ass. Actually, the game itself seems to be mediocre compared to its predecessors.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 16, 2008)

I just started playing Spider-Man: Web of Shadows last night. It reminds me strongly of Marvel Ultimate Alliance (not necessarily a bad thing but kind of has that 'been there, done that' feel to it), the plot seems to meander around a bit, and the camera keeps spazzing out, but other than that it's rather addictive. It's nice that the spider emblems you pick up around the city actually do something instead of just being 'hay look wut I finds!'

The one thing I really wish they'd put in is trophy support. C'mon, Activision, get on the ball!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 16, 2008)

Any opinions on the Star Wars light saber duels for the Wii? I was thinking of getting it for my son for Xmas since he's obsessed with star wars. We have force unleashed for the ps3 and neither hubby or son play that much. I thought the duels would be fun with wii remotes


----------



## Mathias (Dec 16, 2008)

Does anyone have any good action PS1 games to recommend?


----------



## Victim (Dec 17, 2008)

The Spyro series on the original Playstation was great. They didn't start to suck until the PS2 came along.


----------



## radman (Dec 17, 2008)

The Crash Bandicoot series is good to.


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Splatterhouse 2 and Streets Of Rage (all).It's a shame the other Splatterhouse games didn't get released in the U.K.-something I don't quite understand. What's the point in only releasing the second game in the U.K. ? *sigh* 

Great games though.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 17, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Splatterhouse 2 and Streets Of Rage (all).It's a shame the other Splatterhouse games didn't get released in the U.K.-something I don't quite understand. What's the point in only releasing the second game in the U.K. ? *sigh*
> 
> Great games though.



They did Streets of Rage for PS1? Dude!


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2008)

Pharaoh.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Dec 18, 2008)

Just picking up Fable II achievement points. Currently @ 750 points.

Doing the same with Fallout 3 next week.


----------



## arcade_perfect (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey - has anyone from Dims signed up to the PS Home? It's Sony's virtual world where you get to meet with other PS3 gamers from around the world; and do stuff just like in real life like go to the cinema, and go bowling.

I know it's fake but at least the clothes in the Diesel store are much cheaper, and the colours don't fade!!  (but alas; I've not got anything from there - I wish it was free hehe ).


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 19, 2008)

We fooled around with that over thanksgiving weekend but haven't done it since. My son created a character (a plus size punk girl) and added a load of friends and typed nonsense to people. He loved it (he's five so i bet a lot of people were confused by him  )


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 19, 2008)

Spent all evening on Mortal Kombat-Deadly Alliance.


----------



## Mathias (Dec 20, 2008)

I took a break from Left 4 Dead and decided to pick up Assassin's Creed. Wow, I have no idea how I let this game slip by me. The environment, the people who thrive in it, Altair's movements as he jumps from roof to roof, all perfect! I didn't even mind doing all of the pickpocketing and vigilante sidequests. My only knock against it is once you lean how to counter, combat is a breeze. Other than that I love this game!


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 20, 2008)

We got Little Big Planet and decided against waiting for Xmas to play it. So we opened it last night and boy is it a cute game! It's fun! It reminds me a lot of Animal crossing in the sense that you collect stuff and decorate your personal space. This is more fun because it has little levels with challenges. My only complaint is that there are three of us who want to play and that means that if one person goes through a level, the other two don't get all the goodies first. That sucks.


----------



## Victim (Dec 21, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> We got Little Big Planet and decided against waiting for Xmas to play it. So we opened it last night and boy is it a cute game! It's fun! It reminds me a lot of Animal crossing in the sense that you collect stuff and decorate your personal space. This is more fun because it has little levels with challenges. My only complaint is that there are three of us who want to play and that means that if one person goes through a level, the other two don't get all the goodies first. That sucks.



Me and Theresa had the same problem with Star Ocean: Till the End of Time on the PS2. There were plenty of save game slots, but it only had one file for the trophies and trophy conditions. We finally solved that one by using seperate memory cards.


----------



## Brach311 (Dec 23, 2008)

arcade_perfect said:


> Hey - has anyone from Dims signed up to the PS Home? It's Sony's virtual world where you get to meet with other PS3 gamers from around the world; and do stuff just like in real life like go to the cinema, and go bowling.
> 
> I know it's fake but at least the clothes in the Diesel store are much cheaper, and the colours don't fade!!  (but alas; I've not got anything from there - I wish it was free hehe ).



Yeah, I'm addicted to the bowling and Icebreaker arcade game in Home. 
PSN Insomniak13


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 25, 2008)

Kickin' it MAD OLD SCHOOL! Fucking Star Fox 64 bitches! 
It was the shit 10 years ago, and I laugh because I know like 90% of the lines off the top of my head, because I played it so much as a kid. Now I haz it again, and it's so much fun. I'm hoping they make a good Wii version of it. 

"Do a barrel roll!"

"Annoying Bird! I'm the great LEON!" lol


----------



## Victim (Dec 27, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> Kickin' it MAD OLD SCHOOL! Fucking Star Fox 64 bitches!
> It was the shit 10 years ago, and I laugh because I know like 90% of the lines off the top of my head, because I played it so much as a kid. Now I haz it again, and it's so much fun. I'm hoping they make a good Wii version of it.
> 
> "Do a barrel roll!"
> ...



You forgot the REALLY annoying one.

"You can't beat me, I got a better ship!"


----------



## Mathias (Dec 27, 2008)

Victim said:


> You forgot the REALLY annoying one.
> 
> "You can't beat me, I got a better ship!"



"FOX! GET THIS GUY OFF ME!"

/thread


----------



## g-squared (Dec 27, 2008)

Complete lis of games im am currently involved with:

- Resident Evil Umbrella Chronicles
- Dead Rising
- Oblivion
- Guitar Hero: World Tour
- Chrono Trigger DS


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 27, 2008)

Finally getting back into WoW.

I am fucking _psyched_.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 27, 2008)

I just started playing Dragon Quest IV on the DS. It's a lot harder than the previous DQ games I've played, VIII and that one with the slimes and tanks. Plus I'm still playing Spider-Man: Web of Shadows on the PS3. I think I'm almost at the end though which is kinda sad since I've only been playing off and on for two weeks.


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 27, 2008)

Lego Indiana Jones...it's a bit more fussy than the Star Wars series, but my son seems to like it...

And yeah, I do too


----------



## Mathias (Dec 27, 2008)

I brought Super Smash Bros Brawl, and I'm currently in the Supsace Emmisary and still have a ways to go before the end.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 27, 2008)

Victim said:


> You forgot the REALLY annoying one.
> 
> "You can't beat me, I got a better ship!"



Pigma's voice is just fucking annoying period, but I really do love the voice acting on that game overall. It's sweet.

"Pretty smooth flying, fox."

"I"ll take the sky anyday." 

"I"ve been waiting for you starfox.... You know that I control the galaxy."


----------



## Commander Keen (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm replaying the first Monkey Island game for the first time in years...


----------



## TotallyReal (Dec 27, 2008)

Commander Keen said:


> I'm replaying the first Monkey Island game for the first time in years...



Hellllll yeah.

I actually thought about reinstalling and playing Grim Fandango a few days ago but I've just got too much stuff going on right now to get into a computer game more complicated/involved than, say, your namesake


----------



## T_Devil (Dec 27, 2008)

Saints Row 2


----------



## Victim (Dec 27, 2008)

Robocalypse for the DS. Really like it so far. Kinda like Warcraft3 but much simpler. The Hero units are fun, there is even one that transforms enemy robots into refridgerators.


----------



## Kortana (Dec 27, 2008)

I am currently taking a few minutes break from Tomb Raider Underworld to check what else is happening in the world.

It's great but has the usual Tomb Raider glitches...great graphics though..but for some reason can't compare to Uncharted (if you haven't played that you soooooooooooo need to!)


----------



## AtlantisAK (Dec 28, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Finally getting back into WoW.
> 
> I am fucking _psyched_.



Yeah dude, WoW all the way.


----------



## Johnny718Bravo (Dec 28, 2008)

Street Fighter 4. In-freaking-credible. I played it at an arcade downtown. I can't wait to get a PS3 this summer.


----------



## mikey787 (Dec 28, 2008)

Finally cracked open my copy of Quantum of Solace for the 360 yesterday that I got for christmas.......

Lasted me about 5 hours but the online gameplay might make me keep it a bit longer!

Mike


----------



## totalFA (Dec 28, 2008)

Recently got Fallout 3 and Dead Space. Both of which are amazing. 
Dead Space constantly has me on the edge of my seat, and Fallout 3 is just brilliant.
I think I'll go and play one or the other in a little bit.


----------



## Pixelpops (Dec 28, 2008)

I started playing F.E.A.R because I saw a video on youtube that made me laugh far too much. 

Turns out, the guys screams were completely justified. I cottoned on late, but my god.. That game makes you feel oddly uneasy.


----------



## Allie Cat (Dec 28, 2008)

Pixelpops said:


> I started playing F.E.A.R because I saw a video on youtube that made me laugh far too much.
> 
> Turns out, the guys screams were completely justified. I cottoned on late, but my god.. That game makes you feel oddly uneasy.



I love FEAR. The second one's supposed to be rather epic as well, I think it's coming out this spring.


----------



## furious styles (Dec 29, 2008)

completely obsessed with rock band 2 at the moment

sadly i don't own it so i have to keep poaching from my expensive console-endowed friends

also; starcraft as usual


----------



## mergirl (Dec 29, 2008)

got an x-box from santa and was SOOO excited! (did i mention i was 30? lol). Anyway, i have been playing "deadrising" and its the best ever!! one of my fave films is dawn of the dead and its like that but in game form!! i had to stop playing for a while cause i was closing my eyes and seeing zombies getting their heads smashed in with bowling balls etc! ooooh best game ever!!... Not meaning to sound like a spoiled child.. but everyone forgot to buy me gta4.. wah!! i shall get it soon and shant leave my house.. ahhh..wonderful.


----------



## Brach311 (Dec 30, 2008)

Got Bioshock for Christmas. The underwater world is really adicting.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 30, 2008)

I can wait for UFC: Undisputed to come out. The game looks crazy already! I heard the fighters are like 30,000 polygons EACH! That's awesome!

(Trailer)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqb2SjW4JUA&feature=related

(Gameplay with commentary from one of my favorite [And most hilarious fighters] )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yfo7v6dQMnk&feature=related


----------



## furious styles (Dec 30, 2008)

Jon Blaze said:


> I can wait for UFC: Undisputed to come out. The game looks crazy already! I heard the fighters are like 30,000 polygons EACH! That's awesome!
> 
> (Trailer)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqb2SjW4JUA&feature=related
> ...



lmao @ rampage commentating.


----------



## aptx (Dec 30, 2008)

I wonder how many polygons are for testicles..

Playing Left 4 dead on the pc

Zombiiiieees


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 30, 2008)

T_Devil said:


> Saints Row 2



I just got that for my husband for his birthday. I tried playing but can't aim for the life of me to shoot people up..


----------



## Jon Blaze (Dec 30, 2008)

Fuck I put *Can* instead of *Can't*. lol

Fight night round 4 looks good too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynnT11wNQSE&feature=related


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 30, 2008)

I wanna buy a cheepo xbox 360 arcade so I can play GTA IV, should I?


----------



## James (Dec 30, 2008)

"don't startle the witch!"


----------



## george83 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've been playing smackdown 2009 on the wii good times .

Just put undertaker though the top of the hell in a cell and he fell on a table which then broke in half .


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 1, 2009)

Mortal Kombat Deadly Alliance-over and over. I kept losing my password.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 1, 2009)

CHRONO TRIGGER CHRONO TRIGGER.
i can't stop! every time i put my DS down, i pick it up about 20 minutes later and play for another hour.
i'm glad i finally get to play this game to completion!
:happy:


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 2, 2009)

Doing computer repairs at my cousin's house and asked her about the Dreamcast and stack of Gamecube games next to the garbage can. Turns out her kids haven't touched either since getting a 360 two years ago and almost astonished that I'd be interested in them she asks if I'd want to take the rest of their retired video games off her hands... 

The Haul:

-Two Dreamcasts, four controllers, two VMUs
-_Skies of Arcadia 
-Sonic Adventure
-NBA 2K1_

-An N64 with three controllers
-_WWF No Mercy
-Goldeneye
-Ocarina of Time
-WWF Wrestlemania 2000
-WCW/NWO Revenge_

-_Metroid Prime
-Wind Waker
-Smash Brothers Melee
-Super Monkey Ball
-Sonic Adventure 2
-Megaman Network Transmission_

-Second Generation SNES, two controllers
-NO SNES GAMES


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 2, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Doing computer repairs at my cousin's house and asked her about the Dreamcast and stack of Gamecube games next to the garbage can. Turns out her kids haven't touched either since getting a 360 two years ago and almost astonished that I'd be interested in them she asks me if I'd want to take the rest of their retired video games off her hands...
> 
> The Haul:
> 
> ...



Damn, you got lucky.

I still play my older games sometimes, though the PS3 has decreased my interest. I'm considering selling off my older systems - Atari, NES, Genesis, and possibly SNES. I dunno.


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Doing computer repairs at my cousin's house and asked her about the Dreamcast and stack of Gamecube games next to the garbage can. Turns out her kids haven't touched either since getting a 360 two years ago and almost astonished that I'd be interested in them she asks if I'd want to take the rest of their retired video games off her hands...
> 
> The Haul:
> 
> ...



You lucky duck some great games there esp. golden eye and wwf no mercy .


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 2, 2009)

george83 said:


> You lucky duck some great games there esp. golden eye and wwf no mercy .



Plus there are all my DC games I can finally play again now that I have a working console; _Shenmue, Jet Grind Radio, Capcom vs. SNK, Tokyo Extreme Racer 2, Marvel vs. Capcom._ And I know I at least have _Final Fantasy 3, LttP and Contra 3_ kicking around somewhere. It's a belated Christmas miracle.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 2, 2009)

Fallout 3 

I'm on my 3rd run and I still have not run out of new stuff to do.


----------



## Brach311 (Jan 2, 2009)

FINALLY BEAT OBLIVION!!!
Woohoo!!!


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Just got Bully on the wii, so I have been playing that today.

Seems pretty good so far .


----------



## Allie Cat (Jan 3, 2009)

I just picked up Sins of a Solar Empire today at Wal-Mart for $20. Yesterday I got STALKER: Clear Sky, also for $20. Yay Christmas money!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 5, 2009)

I hate to admit it, but Kung-Fu Panda...

It was free.


----------



## Victim (Jan 5, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> I hate to admit it, but Kung-Fu Panda...
> 
> It was free.




So should it be relegated to the Movie Licensed Game Hell, or is it actually fun to play?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 5, 2009)

Reports indicate that it's actually pretty good. I mean, Microsoft wouldn't put in a really bad pack-in game.

Though they did make Fuzion Frenzy. AND A SEQUEL. OH THE HORROR.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, I've kinda come to hate Jack Black because of the game. Make him stop saying "Awsome!" He's like the Madden of platform games. Starting to hate that guy.

The graphics are actually pretty good, there is some variety in the gameplay, and ummm, that's about it. The worst aspects of the game are the camera (it's 2009 already--the NEXT, NEXT, NEXT generation of games--you would think this would have been worked out by now) and the collect a whole bunch of crap sections.

Also, weirdly, too hard for kids.

PS: What is "Movie Licensed Game Hell"? Will I have to play things like "Friday the 13th" and "Total Recall" for the NES or do I get something kinda fun like Capcom's "Aladdin" for the SNES?


----------



## Victim (Jan 5, 2009)

pdgujer148 said:


> Well, I've kinda come to hate Jack Black because of the game. Make him stop saying "Awsome!" He's like the Madden of platform games. Starting to hate that guy.
> 
> The graphics are actually pretty good, there is some variety in the gameplay, and ummm, that's about it. The worst aspects of the game are the camera (it's 2009 already--the NEXT, NEXT, NEXT generation of games--you would think this would have been worked out by now) and the collect a whole bunch of crap sections.
> 
> ...



No. You have been VERY bad. You'll be forced to play such classics as Terminator 2 for the Game Boy and Superman64.


----------



## george83 (Jan 5, 2009)

Victim said:


> No. You have been VERY bad. You'll be forced to play such classics as Terminator 2 for the Game Boy and Superman64.



And you will not be allowed no where near goldeneye 007.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 5, 2009)

NO!!! Not "Superman64"!

I'll do anything, say six hours of "Desert Bus" from "Penn & Teller's Smoke and Mirrors" (SEGA CD) to make amends!


----------



## Keb (Jan 5, 2009)

I've got my DS loaded with FFI-II (in English, already played I in Japanese, gotta do a translation comparison sometime) and FFTA2. 

Love being the white mage.


----------



## alan_koenig (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm currently hooked on Mario Kart Wii.
I got it on Christmas and have probably played it for 2 hours a day since.
It's so much fun unlocking the levels and characters, and the online feature is super cool. Definitely the best Wii game since Wii Sports and Wii Play.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2009)

Played a lot:

-all Final Fantasy
-God of wars
-Guily Gear XX
-Marver vs Capcom
-Diablo 2
-Wow (omg!)
-Almost all shooters.. 

Omg im a addict!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 6, 2009)

Installed Warcraft III on this computer... I've been craving it for a while and I don't really know why. Played it a bit today, will likely keep playing it when not playing WoW.


----------



## Victim (Jan 7, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Installed Warcraft III on this computer... I've been craving it for a while and I don't really know why. Played it a bit today, will likely keep playing it when not playing WoW.




It's probably your subconscious realizing that Blizzard isn't going to release StarCraft 2 for another decade...


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Warcraft III omg... played/still playing for years...

Just Custom maps


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 10, 2009)

Keb said:


> I've got my DS loaded with FFI-II (in English, already played I in Japanese, gotta do a translation comparison sometime) and FFTA2.
> 
> Love being the white mage.



My HP are low been battling too many imps heal me!!!!!


----------



## Lavasse (Jan 10, 2009)

Has anyone played Persona 4 yet for PS2? I knoe there were a few of us talkin about it earlier, but I still can't afford to buy it lol and I just wanted to hear about what I was missing lol.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 10, 2009)

I am an honorary member of the Warcraft realm now. I have a game card and the Lich King expansion... but I'm still waiting on the 3rd piece of my christmas gift from my brothers, which would be the battle chest of WoW. Go figure that that would be the last piece that I have to wait on. LoL

And as for Warcraft III, when I get together with my friends, we play that all the time. Mostly, it's DotA, with a few other odd maps thrown in to break it up. I've fallen in love with some Battleship game, and it's kinda like DotA. But I've never played online, and don't intend to.


----------



## EZ-Bunny (Jan 10, 2009)

I've been too busy designing games lately to actually play any - lol --

Ok so I still sneak in a Starcraft round or two ocassionally and peek in on Eve-Online. uhmm then there's my KOL addiction, and my MegaMech Addiction, and so many others. Heck I even broke out my old copy of Total Annhillation the other night...

Ooops -- Time to get back to work....


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jan 11, 2009)

Left4Dead

Great game! 

Note: If you have the game don't miss out on the audio commentary mode. Some of the comments on play testing, AI, and lighting blew me away. I know, super geeky, but after listening to the commentary I realized how much thought goes into creating such a deceptively simple game.


----------



## Commander Keen (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm getting a late start on the Silent Hill series (finally). 
I finished the first one a few days ago on PS1, and am halfway through the 2nd one on PS2. Mmm, Pyramid Head.


----------



## R. Mutt (Jan 12, 2009)

alan_koenig said:


> I'm currently hooked on Mario Kart Wii.
> I got it on Christmas and have probably played it for 2 hours a day since.
> It's so much fun unlocking the levels and characters, and the online feature is super cool. Definitely the best Wii game since Wii Sports and Wii Play.



yeah, i got this when it came out, but it's back in a big way. also, been playing nhl 09 on the 360 really good hockey game realistic with just enough arcadey-ness to keep you coming back.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15l9wptYIFQ

This video game song is fuckin' cool.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm currently addicted to playing the drums for Rock Band 2, I've broken 2 bass pedals in the course of 3 months. So i've decided to buy a full metal replica of an actual bass pedal, it's been fine ever since. Theres a bonus to it also, I'm able to plug another bass pedal into it, to simulate a double bass kit, makes playing bass blasts so much easier.


----------



## Accept (Jan 13, 2009)

Lately been playing or played the following:

Dominion (online version, phenomenal)
Chrono Trigger for DS (great)
Castlevania: Order of Ecclesia for DS (solid)
De Blob for Wii (pretty good)
Dokapon Kingdom for Wii (SUCKS!!)
World of Goo for WiiWare (awesome)

I'm supposed to be playing WoW... we pay for a monthly subscription, just got all the expansions for Christmas... man, it's weird that Blizzard has managed to get me to think I'm "supposed" to play a game.



Kortana said:


> I am currently taking a few minutes break from Tomb Raider Underworld to check what else is happening in the world.
> 
> It's great but has the usual Tomb Raider glitches...great graphics though..but for some reason can't compare to Uncharted (if you haven't played that you soooooooooooo need to!)



You playing it on the Wii? Probably not, because you talk about "great graphics." Anyway, I'm the one who was in charge of implementing the Wii-specific puzzles in Tomb Raider Underworld.

The puzzles getting panned in the press for being too easy... :doh:

(But that part of it was out of my hands. Really!!)


----------



## Edens_heel (Jan 14, 2009)

Just finished Prince of Persia for the PS3. Artistically, it was fantastic. A little easy, but it was a blast to play, especially when you really get some momentum going and it hits parkour-like chaos. And the ending? Awesome.


----------



## Risible (Jan 14, 2009)

We just got PS3, hooked up with an HDMI cable, and my first game on it is Bioshock.

This game, it's the stuff of nightmares, I'm finding out. I've been playing it for two days now, and two nights in a row my dreams were affected by this game.

I haven't even run into my first Big Daddy yet. I can hear him, though. He's waiting for me ... in the Lounge. I can definitely hear him. :blink:


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 14, 2009)

Risible said:


> We just got PS3, hooked up with an HDMI cable, and my first game on it is Bioshock.
> 
> This game, it's the stuff of nightmares, I'm finding out. I've been playing it for two days now, and two nights in a row my dreams were affected by this game.
> 
> I haven't even run into my first Big Daddy yet. I can hear him, though. He's waiting for me ... in the Lounge. I can definitely hear him. :blink:



I had to quit playing video games for a little while because of all the weirdo dreams i was having after playing Little Big Planet for many hours a day.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 14, 2009)

WWF No Mercy

[email protected] Rios


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jan 14, 2009)

Risible said:


> We just got PS3, hooked up with an HDMI cable, and my first game on it is Bioshock.
> 
> This game, it's the stuff of nightmares, I'm finding out. I've been playing it for two days now, and two nights in a row my dreams were affected by this game.
> 
> I haven't even run into my first Big Daddy yet. I can hear him, though. He's waiting for me ... in the Lounge. I can definitely hear him. :blink:



That game was pretty tense.

I recommend for you to stay away from Silent Hill: Homecoming, I just got it not too long ago for the PS3, and i'm a fan of the series. It's the only game i've played so far to where i was so creeped out that i just had to take a break. It also has some nice puzzles at one point .


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jan 14, 2009)

Playing Battlefield 2142 right now...


----------



## Mathias (Jan 14, 2009)

Risible said:


> We just got PS3, hooked up with an HDMI cable, and my first game on it is Bioshock.
> 
> This game, it's the stuff of nightmares, I'm finding out. I've been playing it for two days now, and two nights in a row my dreams were affected by this game.
> 
> I haven't even run into my first Big Daddy yet. I can hear him, though. He's waiting for me ... in the Lounge. I can definitely hear him. :blink:



Wait'll you get to the end... Also If scary games aren't really your thing I wouldn't recommend Left 4 Dead. The sounds of the Witch crying still scare me.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 15, 2009)

UMBROBOYUM said:


> Playing Battlefield 2142 right now...



I'll hop on here every now and then, as my dad plays this a lot now. He's an Alpha tester for the new " 'Mech Mod". Sounds pretty neat. I'm not very good, I mostly run around with Recon and snipe at leisure. I think I'm at Silver or Gold Sergeant or something.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 15, 2009)

I Have Obsessively Playing *Zelda: Twilight Princess* For Gamecube. For ..a few days now? 


I can only play when my brother is asleep, since he's only 5.

But I have actually. LOST. SLEEP. Over a game.

..I <3 This game so much though. It's why I haven't been on here posting up a storm! Lol.. I Play From about 11pm - 1am, depending on when my dad plays. [We take turns, then I play a crapload more after he goes to bed.] Then I usually end up playing from like.. 2am till about 7am these last couple mornings.



o___o ..Someone, Send help, QUICK! I have Nintendo Fever!..and a Baaaaaaad Case of Zelditis!


----------



## Accept (Jan 15, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Have Obsessively Playing *Zelda: Twilight Princess* For Gamecube. For ..a few days now?
> 
> 
> I can only play when my brother is asleep, since he's only 5.
> ...



I was the same way with that game (mine was for Wii though) for a long time, and then got to a dungeon that I really didn't like, and put it down for a while. That "while" turned out to be over a year now! I need to beat that fkin game!!


----------



## Risible (Jan 15, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> That game was pretty tense.
> 
> I recommend for you to stay away from Silent Hill: Homecoming, I just got it not too long ago for the PS3, and i'm a fan of the series. It's the only game i've played so far to where i was so creeped out that i just had to take a break. It also has some nice puzzles at one point .





MattS19 said:


> Wait'll you get to the end... Also If scary games aren't really your thing I wouldn't recommend Left 4 Dead. The sounds of the Witch crying still scare me.





HottiMegan said:


> I had to quit playing video games for a little while because of all the weirdo dreams i was having after playing Little Big Planet for many hours a day.



_*makes videogame shopping list*_

Yeah, like I'm going to be able to stay away from these games now! 

Another thing about Bioshock - the Clowns. The calliope music. It's like I'm on Pennywise's turf now. 



Your Plump Princess said:


> I Have Obsessively Playing *Zelda: Twilight Princess* For Gamecube. For ..a few days now?
> 
> 
> I can only play when my brother is asleep, since he's only 5.
> ...



I've got it too. At least once a year I have to revisit my Zelda games - love OOT the best, but TP is captivating; I love the soundtrack.

I was reading a Zelda TP forum on gamespot right after the game came out and there were a lot of posts about how hot Mina was. I didn't get it, because Mina is like this little troll thing, right? Well, I'm not going to spoil it for you if you haven't gotten there, but at the end of the game, all will be clear.


----------



## Accept (Jan 15, 2009)

If you're not above emulation, I'd suggest the original grayscale "Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening" for the Game Boy. Ocarina of Time is one of my favorite Zeldas, and is second only to that GB masterpiece.


----------



## furious styles (Jan 15, 2009)

Accept said:


> If you're not above emulation, I'd suggest the original grayscale "Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening" for the Game Boy. Ocarina of Time is one of my favorite Zeldas, and is second only to that GB masterpiece.



or just replay it on the clunky old grey gameboy, like i do.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 15, 2009)

As of late, I've been spending an inordinate amount of time playing Fable II on the 360.


----------



## Webmaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Risible said:


> We just got PS3, hooked up with an HDMI cable, and my first game on it is Bioshock.
> 
> This game, it's the stuff of nightmares, I'm finding out. I've been playing it for two days now, and two nights in a row my dreams were affected by this game.
> 
> I haven't even run into my first Big Daddy yet. I can hear him, though. He's waiting for me ... in the Lounge. I can definitely hear him. :blink:



My son blasted through the XBox version in record time. I just watched him. I love the dark, art deco atmosphere, but I wish things were a bit more subtle.


----------



## Brach311 (Jan 15, 2009)

Risible said:


> We just got PS3, hooked up with an HDMI cable, and my first game on it is Bioshock.
> 
> This game, it's the stuff of nightmares, I'm finding out. I've been playing it for two days now, and two nights in a row my dreams were affected by this game.
> 
> I haven't even run into my first Big Daddy yet. I can hear him, though. He's waiting for me ... in the Lounge. I can definitely hear him. :blink:



I'm playing this right now on PS3 too. ...its soo creepy


----------



## Brach311 (Jan 15, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> That game was pretty tense.
> 
> I recommend for you to stay away from Silent Hill: Homecoming, I just got it not too long ago for the PS3, and i'm a fan of the series. It's the only game i've played so far to where i was so creeped out that i just had to take a break. It also has some nice puzzles at one point .



How do you like Homecoming? I love scary games. The only Silent Hill I've played was SH4 The Room on PS2 but I loved it. Right now I'm working through Bioshock, then its on to either Dead Space or Homecoming...not sure yet.


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 15, 2009)

Brach311 said:


> The only Silent Hill I've played was SH4 The Room on PS2 but I loved it.



So basically, you've never played a Silent Hill game.

I love SH4- a lot- but it's definitely _not _Silent Hill.


----------



## Accept (Jan 15, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> So basically, you've never played a Silent Hill game.
> 
> I love SH4- a lot- but it's definitely _not _Silent Hill.



oh shiiiit!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 16, 2009)

Don't get me wrong- I'm not trying to insult! I'm just saying, SH4 is so far from the formula of the first three games- not just in terms of plot or mechanics, but also in terms of atmosphere- that it doesn't fit in with the rest of the series.

I had read somewhere, actually, that it was designed as a standalone game but, to make it a better-selling item, they put it in the SH universe. I'm not sure whether or not this is true or if it's just a rumor, but it certainly feels like it's fact.

Like I said, I love the game. It's wonderfully done on several levels, and there's plenty to appreciate. I just don't consider it to be a real SH game according to the terms by which the others are classified.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 16, 2009)

Keb said:


> I've got my DS loaded with FFI-II (in English, already played I in Japanese, gotta do a translation comparison sometime) and FFTA2.
> 
> Love being the white mage.



I just quit FF11! I feel ....freeeeeeeeee.


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 16, 2009)

I've been playing Dominion with Stan (accept) and that's pretty great. Lots of strategy. As for 1p games, I'm into Animal Crossing: city folk, and My Sims Kingdom. Yep, girly games for me. 

I am pretty great at mario kart though, if I do say so myself. (Toadette + Magikoopa bike ftw)


----------



## Mishty (Jan 16, 2009)

Well my room mates(aka mom & dad) got me a kick as DS for x-mas and I've been playin lots of SuperMario64 and Cake Mania


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jan 18, 2009)

Risible said:


> _*makes videogame shopping list*_
> 
> Yeah, like I'm going to be able to stay away from these games now!
> 
> ...


 LOL I've seen how Hot Midna is, Damn Deviantart Pages spoiled it for me.


I LOVE Ocarina of Time Best too. Then Again, It's prolly cause I haven't finished "Link To the Past" yet... Heh. Or. Whichever one was for my SNES.


----------



## Diego (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been playing Fifa 09 and Grandia 3


----------



## Deja (Jan 18, 2009)

The 360 has been running over time shooting zombies in Left4Dead, mutilating locusts in Gears2, and reenacting WWII with CoD:World at War.


----------



## Accept (Jan 18, 2009)

Playing Kirby Super Star Ultra on DS. The Great Cave Offensive mini-game is a pretty sweet Kirby metroidvania -- and it's gotten me pretty obsessed with getting each and every treasure.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 19, 2009)

I broke down and bought Left 4 dead. Can't wait to play it this weekend.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 19, 2009)

I pity any who bought/will buy Left4Dead or The Orange Box on anything but PC. PC users get lots of updates and fixes and addons for the games, while Xbox360 users are STILL waiting on stuff that PC users have had for like half a year.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 19, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I pity any who bought/will buy Left4Dead or The Orange Box on anything but PC. PC users get lots of updates and fixes and addons for the games, while Xbox360 users are STILL waiting on stuff that PC users have had for like half a year.



hmmm I am glad I decided on the last minute to get it on pc instead of the 360. whew.


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 19, 2009)

A lot of NCAA 09 Basketball here, and Blitz II, sports games have been dominating me again, but also finding some time for The Last Remnant, just boss fights... so damn hard haha


----------



## Hathor (Jan 19, 2009)

My dad bought me a PS2 a couple Xmas's ago, so I could play SpongeBob games. 

Lately I've been hooked on "Bully". It's fun. =)


----------



## Victim (Jan 19, 2009)

Playing Ratchet and Clank on the PS2. Incredibly cathartic, blowing the crap out of everything...


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Been playing smackdown vs raw 2009 today fun times .


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 21, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I just quit FF11! I feel ....freeeeeeeeee.



Good for you!

I quit a while back... I still miss my Tarutaru though ; _ ;


----------



## mergirl (Jan 21, 2009)

My ps2 and my x-box are both at my gf's house and i have been staying at mine for over a week and i am dreaming about playing dead rising .. i have to content myself with playing mario on the DS.. I'm on level 8 and its a pain in the arse cause there is a bit where you have to play about 5 really hard levels before you get a save.. i'm finding the one where the big volcanic rocks fall on you and break the ground!! hmm.. i really should be studying though..and preparing for my move!! gah!


----------



## mergirl (Jan 21, 2009)

oh and another thing! Brain training doesnt understand a scottish accent!! haha
I'm going mental shouting "rrreeed!!" "yeeelooo" "Grrrreen" and it doesnt understand me!! i think i should get extra points for having to put on an English accent to play the bastarding thing!! grrrrrrr!!


----------



## Accept (Jan 21, 2009)

mergirl said:


> oh and another thing! Brain training doesnt understand a scottish accent!! haha
> I'm going mental shouting "rrreeed!!" "yeeelooo" "Grrrreen" and it doesnt understand me!! i think i should get extra points for having to put on an English accent to play the bastarding thing!! grrrrrrr!!



ROFL_________


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 21, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I quit a while back... I still miss my Tarutaru though ; _ ;



I had a mithra 75 rng, 75 cor, 75 whm, 75 rdm, 75 blm all with some pretty nice gear that I sold to give to my friend who got his relic finally. I tried to quit many times but I was so addicted. :blush:

Anyway, I'm happy I quit. I got a real life!


----------



## Cors (Jan 21, 2009)

This geek met the love of her life on the World of Warcraft! We played feral druids. I was actually recruited to replace him because he supposedly slacked and we ran off together. <3 

Some old screenshots. Bear in mind that these were taken in early 2008, way before WotLK. We don't play anymore, but it was sweet! 






Prowling in Stratholme 





Finally, a drop! 





Duo ZG - raptor boss 





Romantic picnic





Nuzzles


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 27, 2009)

Accept said:


> Playing Kirby Super Star Ultra on DS. The Great Cave Offensive mini-game is a pretty sweet Kirby metroidvania -- and it's gotten me pretty obsessed with getting each and every treasure.


the thing about Kirby games is that they're all pretty easy, especially if you've played Kirby games before.
but they are so damn cute and fun that it doesn't matter one bit. :happy:

i got distracted with _Super Star Ultra_, though. it was good, but i couldn't bring myself to finish Milky Way Wishes. oh well.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 27, 2009)

I have officially been a member of the WoW community for about a week now. And though I know I have had a lot on my plate lately, I've been playing when I can. But... My oldest brother, the one I'm playing with when I can, is making fun of me because I just NOW got my first level 10 character.

I think he's just making fun of me because he's my brother. Still... I worked hard for those 9 levels! Besides, I have 3 different characters! I like to keep them balanced!


----------



## george83 (Jan 27, 2009)

the classic wii sports, its simple but brillant .

I'm still unbeaten in wii tennis .


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 27, 2009)

george83 said:


> I'm still unbeaten in wii tennis .



I could take you down, easy.


----------



## george83 (Jan 27, 2009)

Not a chance in hell i have a deadly backhand.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't know who would win but this fight is turnin' me on!


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 28, 2009)

I have been playing tons of Animal Crossing: City Folk. I've expanded my house twice, and I'm working on collecting the snowman series. Hooray!


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 28, 2009)

Still playing emulated _No Mercy_ because I ain't got my 360 at home.

This whole story mode business is quite annoying. Why the hell am I fighting Stevie Richards all the damn time if I won the goddamn Royal Rumble? Seriously, Stevie Richards the king of _Heat _wasting all my time when I should be handing out Hangman's DDTs and Burning Hammers to The Rock and Triple H. What's next? A tag team with fraggin' X-Pac (actually yes, what the hell people!?)


----------



## mergirl (Jan 28, 2009)

Just completed mario on the Ds.. and now i dont know what to do with my life as my x-box is at my gf's.. Probs need to study now!!


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 28, 2009)

I have just started playing Prince of Persia, I like it so far but.... I dunno something feels weird about it, I cant decide yet weather I think its a good game or a great game

But as I said, I only just started it hehe


----------



## bexy (Jan 28, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Just completed mario on the Ds.. and now i dont know what to do with my life as my x-box is at my gf's.. Probs need to study now!!



Did you unlock all the wee secret levels, as thats what I always go back and do once I have completed it.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 28, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Did you unlock all the wee secret levels, as thats what I always go back and do once I have completed it.


i had the easiest time with New Super Mario Bros. it was a bit disappointing, but in the end, it's still one of the most fun games i've ever played.


----------



## mergirl (Jan 28, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Did you unlock all the wee secret levels, as thats what I always go back and do once I have completed it.


Haha.. just what i was doing today! Until i got too anxious and HAD to study! I'm going to get all those pesky coins i tellz ya!! But first.."child development" and "Challenging mental health"


----------



## george83 (Jan 28, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Still playing emulated _No Mercy_ because I ain't got my 360 at home.
> 
> This whole story mode business is quite annoying. Why the hell am I fighting Stevie Richards all the damn time if I won the goddamn Royal Rumble? Seriously, Stevie Richards the king of _Heat _wasting all my time when I should be handing out Hangman's DDTs and Burning Hammers to The Rock and Triple H. What's next? A tag team with fraggin' X-Pac (actually yes, what the hell people!?)



No Mercy is the greatest wrestling game ever, every now and again i dig out my N64 just to play it, wish it would come up on the wii's vitural console.

Stephen Richards was the man back in the day, go to love the right to censor .

Also he replaced the big show in the game, so anytime you see him in the storymode it was suppossed to be the big show.


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Jan 28, 2009)

Just started playing Mirror's Edge on ps3, I'm liking it so far.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 28, 2009)

Kingdom Hearts
and
Kingdom Hearts II for PS2


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 28, 2009)

george83 said:


> No Mercy is the greatest wrestling game ever, every now and again i dig out my N64 just to play it, wish it would come up on the wii's vitural console.
> 
> Stephen Richards was the man back in the day, go to love the right to censor .
> 
> Also he replaced the big show in the game, so anytime you see him in the storymode it was suppossed to be the big show.



Yeah I remember the whole IRL storyline with Big Show being eliminated but not really eliminated from the Rumble (which is what happened with Stevie in No Mercy). Bah, time to tank some matches so I don't have to face the sheer dominance that is RTC.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

sumtingsweet said:


> Kingdom Hearts
> and
> Kingdom Hearts II for PS2


I'm getting II for a late xmas present I think... and I need to finish I soon


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 28, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I'm getting II for a late xmas present I think... and I need to finish I soon



I haven't finished either one yet.. too much going on.
I plan on picking up III after payday


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 28, 2009)

sumtingsweet said:


> I haven't finished either one yet.. too much going on.
> I plan on picking up III after payday



I need that one, but I'mma pick it up when the price goes down.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 28, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I need that one, but I'mma pick it up when the price goes down.




Yea I think it's still around $30. I only paid $19 for II..


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 29, 2009)

sumtingsweet said:


> Kingdom Hearts
> and
> Kingdom Hearts II for PS2



I love these gams OH SO much!


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 29, 2009)

Duh I'm a geek :blush: I built my pc, overclocked it to over 4Ghz... I just love pc's and games!

My current game is Fallout3!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 29, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I need that one, but I'mma pick it up when the price goes down.



Kingdom Hearts 3 isn't out yet! are you thinking of _Kingdom Hearts Re:Chain of Memories_?
Kingdom Hearts 3 will be coming to the PS3.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 29, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> Kingdom Hearts 3 isn't out yet! are you thinking of _Kingdom Hearts Re:Chain of Memories_?
> Kingdom Hearts 3 will be coming to the PS3.



Chain of memories is the one I saw... I just assumed it was III...


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 29, 2009)

sumtingsweet said:


> Chain of memories is the one I saw... I just assumed it was III...



*puts on Nerd hat*
it's technically Kingdom Hearts 2.5. it bridges the story between I and II. :happy:
it's a remake of an older Game Boy Advance game. but the PS2 remake has cut scenes and stuff.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 29, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> *puts on Nerd hat*
> it's technically Kingdom Hearts 2.5. it bridges the story between I and II. :happy:
> it's a remake of an older Game Boy Advance game. but the PS2 remake has cut scenes and stuff.



Teach me oh wise one! LOL :bow:

I really had no clue! I'm actually pretty new to the whole Kingdom Hearts game. My 12 year says I'm a nerd! LOL


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 29, 2009)

That would make it Kingdom Hearts 1.5, wouldn't it? hehe... My girlfriend got that game for Christmas, and she doesn't really like it. The whole using cards thing is just weird - it's like it's a completely different game altogether.


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 29, 2009)

Been trough fallout 3 on both ways..

in 2 or 3 days, the quick/evil way..

in 1,5/2 weeks the good way with every single town visited.. been everywere


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 29, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> That would make it Kingdom Hearts 1.5, wouldn't it? hehe...


you are right. i meant to say that, but i made a typo. sorry.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Jan 29, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> you are right. i meant to say that, but i made a typo. sorry.



I meant no harm by it. I was confused at first by the game too. When she said "I got Kingdom Hearts 3! It's the part in between one and two!" I did a :huh: and began reading the back. Wasn't trying to be critical or rude. Maybe they should just call it "Kingdom Hearts #"


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 29, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> *puts on Nerd hat*
> it's technically Kingdom Hearts 2.5. it bridges the story between I and II. :happy:
> it's a remake of an older Game Boy Advance game. but the PS2 remake has cut scenes and stuff.



I knew that but I didn't correct her because I just thought it'd be easier not to.


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 30, 2009)

Finally decided to give my sons DS a try.. I think I like it! I've been playing his pokemon game (because I don't care for the car game he has)...
Pokemon Diamond


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jan 30, 2009)

sumtingsweet said:


> Finally decided to give my sons DS a try.. I think I like it! I've been playing his pokemon game (because I don't care for the car game he has)...
> Pokemon Diamond


there's a Kingdom Hearts game coming to the DS. ...just saying. 
what other DS games does he have?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 30, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> there's a Kingdom Hearts game coming to the DS. ...just saying.
> what other DS games does he have?



I'll be watching for the Kingdom Hearts game 

he has Pokemon Diamond, Super MonkeyBall and Corvette Evolution GT (I think that one sucks! but thats just me) lol


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 31, 2009)

sumtingsweet said:


> I'll be watching for the Kingdom Hearts game
> 
> he has Pokemon Diamond, Super MonkeyBall and Corvette Evolution GT (I think that one sucks! but thats just me) lol



I was playing a DS game in Best Buy, it was called Millionaire Mystery or something like that, it looked fun!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 1, 2009)

I'm about to download Counter strike source from steam, and then add Age of Chivalry. I want to be able to play a little of both though.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 2, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> I was playing a DS game in Best Buy, it was called Millionaire Mystery or something like that, it looked fun!


it looks like Hotel Dusk, or Touch Detective. i've only played Hotel Dusk, but it was a very unique and fun title.

i recently picked up Tomb Raider Anniversary for the PSP, because i've never played a Tomb Raider game, and i figure it's about time. outside of that, i've also been playing Super Startdust Portable (PSP) and Geometry Wars Galaxies (DS).

...and Chrono Trigger is a very hard game to quit. even _after_ you beat the game 3 times. :blink:


----------



## Mathias (Feb 2, 2009)

Does anyone know what the release date to Street Fighter 4 is?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 2, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> Does anyone know what the release date to Street Fighter 4 is?



A week after Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 2, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> A week after Duke Nukem Forever.



But before Starcraft 2.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 2, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> A week after Duke Nukem Forever.


oh boy, oh boy, oh boy! i can't wait!


----------



## chicken legs (Feb 2, 2009)

I wanna play video games...dang it..i have no time


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 2, 2009)

When I cant sleep I play Tetris.... lots and lots of Tetris


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 5, 2009)

...What was a "DS" again?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 5, 2009)

I believe they mean "Nintendo DS". It's a hand-held system, I think to compete with the PSP. It's pretty nifty, I've messed with one before. They seem like fun.


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Been playing Mario Kart Wii today, lots of fun but really frustrating. I've been yelling and swearing at my tv all morning lol.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I believe they mean "Nintendo DS". It's a hand-held system, I think to compete with the PSP. It's pretty nifty, I've messed with one before. They seem like fun.



My DS is my new boyfriend....:wubu:


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 8, 2009)

Resident evil 5 is lookin' sexay... ow lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AKQOR__7wTI&feature=channel_page


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm back to playing Ar tonelico. I'm trying to power through it before I start get too distracted by upcoming games like RE5 and Legacy of Ys. Or any of the other hundred-plus games I haven't played yet -.-


----------



## george83 (Feb 8, 2009)

Still playing mario kart on the wii .

Got to love this game I could play it for days non stop .


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 9, 2009)

We should exchange friends codes on mario kart wii george.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 12, 2009)

been kicking it old school with Mega Man Collection for Game Cube.
Mega Man 2 = EPIC WIN

also been plugging away at Tomb Raider Anniversary on the PSP. PSP makes bus rides to work _fun_!


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

Left 4 Dead, Bioshock, and I'm a little ashamed to admit Animal Crossing City Folk.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 12, 2009)

icenine said:


> ...and I'm a little ashamed to admit Animal Crossing City Folk.


as you should be.


----------



## icenine (Feb 12, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> as you should be.



I can't help it, it's addicting. But in my defense, I am getting a little bored with it lately. Does that redeem me at all?


----------



## Victim (Feb 12, 2009)

Finished Ratchet and Clank 1, now playing Star Ocean: Till the End of Time. Going for (almost) all the trophies this time. Some such as 50,000 battles are so ridiculous it is pointless even trying.


----------



## Lavasse (Feb 13, 2009)

I have SOTTEOT and I guess my memory card didn't have enough space when I started so it never started collecting the trophies. Kinda makes me sad cause Im almost done with the game lol. A lot of the trophies would be easier with a New Game+ feature.


----------



## Brach311 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone use Playstation Home? Anyone over the age of 16 I mean?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Feb 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7spdXLTpgg&feature=related

I don't have a wii, but this FPS doesn't look too bad in my opinion.


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 13, 2009)

playing flower on BFs PS3

so pretty, and im totally sober.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 13, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> playing flower on BFs PS3
> 
> so pretty, and im totally sober.


ZOMG
is it as awesome as everyone says it is? it looks a lot like fl0w, only more colourful.


----------



## mergirl (Feb 14, 2009)

I just got gta4!! i just got gta4!!! I'm too excited and cant wait to play it but have a fucking essay to do.. bleergh!! I CANT WAIT!! Though, i have been waiting for over a year.. so i guess i can wait a wee while longer...gah!


----------



## Victim (Feb 14, 2009)

Lavasse said:


> I have SOTTEOT and I guess my memory card didn't have enough space when I started so it never started collecting the trophies. Kinda makes me sad cause Im almost done with the game lol. A lot of the trophies would be easier with a New Game+ feature.



LOL, you only THINK you're almost done with the game. If you do all the extra stuff, including all 211 floors of Sphere (yes, there is a way to unlock them all) you be playing for close to 200 hrs. THEN, once you've unlocked the 4D difficulty mode (65%) of trophies, you have an insanely hard challenge for another couple hundred hours...


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 16, 2009)

Just picked up Flower - amazing and totally serene. And am FINALLY playing Bioshock for the first time tonight... wow. Finally a step in the right direction for narrative in gaming!


----------



## furious styles (Feb 16, 2009)

rock band. that's it. it has become my life.


----------



## Pixelpops (Feb 16, 2009)

Does anybody else have a weird relationship with The Sims? Every couple of months or so, I just get this overpowering urge to play it, and then I'm bored of it again after a week..


----------



## mergirl (Feb 16, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> Does anybody else have a weird relationship with The Sims? Every couple of months or so, I just get this overpowering urge to play it, and then I'm bored of it again after a week..


yes.. totally. I was also loving Sims castaway till i finally managed to built a huge beach house and for some reason the game crashed..this was about a year ago and i havnt played it since cause i'm so angry at it!... but yeah.. i get sims urges..then i get bored of playing..
I will never forget the day many years ago when the sims first came out when i got a 3am txt msg from my wee brother saying "Brilliant! chesty la roux and breasty mcfee in lezbo clinch"!.. ? haha


----------



## Miss Vickie (Feb 16, 2009)

*watching my husband play Flower*

I dun geddit. It looks pretty boring to me but he seems hooked.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 16, 2009)

I have never played The Sims and I have never played WoW, and I am proud of that.

Right now I've been playing lots and lots of skate 2 on Xbox360.


----------



## Mathias (Feb 16, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> Does anybody else have a weird relationship with The Sims? Every couple of months or so, I just get this overpowering urge to play it, and then I'm bored of it again after a week..



*Raises hand*


----------



## Fairlight88 (Feb 16, 2009)

I haven't been playing much as of late due to an overload of homework, but I sneak some Chrono Trigger (DS) and Team Fortress 2 (Xbox 360) when I get the chance. And when I have a lot more time to play, I thoroughly enjoy the Metal Gear Solid series.

I'm also a huge fan of Pokemon...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 16, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> Does anybody else have a weird relationship with The Sims? Every couple of months or so, I just get this overpowering urge to play it, and then I'm bored of it again after a week..



I was never a true addict, but I got the first 3 expansions to the original (I think the last I had was Hot Date), and then Sims 2 without ANY expansions. God knows how many there are now... LoL I would love to go back and tinker with Sims 2, except my brother cracked my disk 1, and now I can't install it. I don't really want to go back to the original... so I am officially Sims-free.

I still remember the first time I had Drew Carey come to my house when I first got House Party. I was so freaked! ... until it was 4am in my sims house, hours after the party disbanded, and he was in the bathroom with the girl of the household, bugging her and interrupting her so she couldn't even go to bed. I didn't know how to get rid of him!


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 16, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> *watching my husband play Flower*
> 
> I dun geddit. It looks pretty boring to me but he seems hooked.



You have to try it - I didn't get it until I played it... think of it as a synaesthetic trance game with a nature vibe to it. The idea is simply that you play as the wind. the ultimate relaxation game if you can get sucked into the serenity.


----------



## Esther (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been trying to get all of the Chrono Trigger endings for the DS version lately. I've gotten three so far, so I'll probably be playing this for a little while longer.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 17, 2009)

Street Fighter IV comes out today.

...that is all.


----------



## James (Feb 17, 2009)

as an incorrigable halo fan i'm waiting for halo wars next month... the demo is up on live if any RTS/halo fans are interested?


----------



## Lavasse (Feb 17, 2009)

CoD4 FTW!!!!


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 17, 2009)

Video games have passed me by....its been a month and i STILL can't score on NHL 2009


----------



## Matt (Feb 17, 2009)

I can't wait for Halo Wars, I have the Limited Edition pre-ordered so that I can download the Mythic map pack for Halo 3.


----------



## Star Struck (Feb 18, 2009)

Halo 3 and call of duty 4 FTW! even though halo 3 makes me very angry lol


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 18, 2009)

Star Struck said:


> Halo 3 and call of duty 4 FTW! even though halo 3 makes me very angry lol



A beautiful girl who plays FPSes? I think I'm in love :wubu:


----------



## Matt (Feb 18, 2009)

Divals said:


> A beautiful girl who plays FPSes? I think I'm in love :wubu:



What he said. Halo 3 occasionally makes me angry when I get beat by 12 year olds, who then take the time to rub in the fact that they beat me.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 18, 2009)

i'm too much of an RPG nut and "arty games" fan to give half a crap about FPS. 
except for Bioshock. Bioshock is luscious. and Portal, though it's technically not a shooter.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 18, 2009)

Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe is making me rediscover how much I hated the Mortal Kombat games as a kid.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 18, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm too much of an RPG nut and "arty games" fan to give half a crap about FPS.
> except for Bioshock. Bioshock is luscious. and Portal, though it's technically not a shooter.



Very right about Bioshock - playing through it for the first time right now. Just fought Peaches... having a hell of a time with the Big Daddies though. I aced the first couple, but the ones in the wharf area were pummeling the shite out of me with grenade tosses. Amazing story and atmosphere so far... definitely can see where the hype was warranted.

One other FPS for the non-FPS crowd to love (as I'm not a fan either) is the Metroid Prime series, though mostly the first one. But the CoD-type of game just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Victim (Feb 18, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Mortal Kombat vs. DC Universe is making me rediscover how much I hated the Mortal Kombat games as a kid.



Mortal Kombat 1 was really the only one I liked, the game balance was superb, unlike the 'balance' of the SF2 series.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 18, 2009)

Victim said:


> Mortal Kombat 1 was really the only one I liked, the game balance was superb, unlike the 'balance' of the SF2 series.


psh, what rock were you under?
as a kid, i always liked Mortal Kombat for the blood and stuff, but i secretly preferred the game play of Street Fighter II.
but i never admitted this to the other school kids.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 18, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> psh, what rock were you under?
> as a kid, i always liked Mortal Kombat for the blood and stuff, but i secretly preferred the game play of Street Fighter II.
> but i never admitted this to the other school kids.



The special move controls have always been too stiff compared to the Street Fighter games and this whole "let's never tell anyone how to do fatalities so they have to use GAMEFAQS like it's 1997" gimmick is really annoying. Plus the fatalities and heroic brutalities in this game are weaksauce.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 18, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm too much of an RPG nut and "arty games" fan to give half a crap about FPS.
> except for Bioshock. Bioshock is luscious. and Portal, though it's technically not a shooter.



I'm an RPG nut too... the second game I ever beat was Final Fantasy VII and I've been in love with the genre ever since. But I was raised on the Marathon series, and that game is enough to make even the most jaded anti-FPS person drool.

..at least, as long as you don't care about 1995 graphics.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Feb 18, 2009)

Been playing a lot of Persona 4 (awesome) and Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones, which is also pretty cool, and pisses me off sometimes.

Recently picked up Mark of Kri as well, not as impressed as I'd thought I'd be.


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 18, 2009)

GTA-Vice City. Might be a smaller game in comparison to later releases,but it's still pretty damned epic.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 18, 2009)

crosseyedhamster said:


> Been playing a lot of Persona 4 (awesome) and Prince of Persia: The Two Thrones, which is also pretty cool, and pisses me off sometimes.
> 
> Recently picked up Mark of Kri as well, not as impressed as I'd thought I'd be.



Have you played the other games in the Shin Megami Tensei series?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 18, 2009)

Divals said:


> Have you played the other games in the Shin Megami Tensei series?


Persona 1 is being remade for the PSP.
just saying.


----------



## Matt (Feb 18, 2009)

Does anyone else agree that games nowadays are way too easy? I've played a few games recently where it's actually impossible to die or fail. 

I remember playing Lion King as a kid for Sega Mega Drive/Genesis, that game was hard and it was intended for children. Now, games like Bioshock which is aimed at adults are incredibly easy. If you die in that game, you respawn in a pod right next to where you died without losing any progress.

I just feel as though games are being dumbed down for the casual market and us hardcore gamers are being shunned.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 18, 2009)

Matt said:


> Does anyone else agree that games nowadays are way too easy? I've played a few games recently where it's actually impossible to die or fail.
> 
> I remember playing Lion King as a kid for Sega Mega Drive/Genesis, that game was hard and it was intended for children. Now, games like Bioshock which is aimed at adults are incredibly easy. If you die in that game, you respawn in a pod right next to where you died without losing any progress.
> 
> I just feel as though games are being dumbed down for the casual market and us hardcore gamers are being shunned.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 18, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


>


...
...
WIN


----------



## Mathias (Feb 18, 2009)

Matt said:


> Does anyone else agree that games nowadays are way too easy? I've played a few games recently where it's actually impossible to die or fail.
> 
> I remember playing Lion King as a kid for Sega Mega Drive/Genesis, that game was hard and it was intended for children. Now, games like Bioshock which is aimed at adults are incredibly easy. If you die in that game, you respawn in a pod right next to where you died without losing any progress.
> 
> I just feel as though games are being dumbed down for the casual market and us hardcore gamers are being shunned.



Ever played Dead or Alive 4?


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 18, 2009)

MattS19 said:


> Ever played Dead or Alive 4?


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 18, 2009)

Matt said:


> Does anyone else agree that games nowadays are way too easy? I've played a few games recently where it's actually impossible to die or fail.
> 
> I remember playing Lion King as a kid for Sega Mega Drive/Genesis, that game was hard and it was intended for children. Now, games like Bioshock which is aimed at adults are incredibly easy. If you die in that game, you respawn in a pod right next to where you died without losing any progress.
> 
> I just feel as though games are being dumbed down for the casual market and us hardcore gamers are being shunned.



Part of it, I think, is that games are being created more around the narrative than around the challenge. _Bioshock_- what little bit I've played of it and what much I've heard of it- is heavy with incredible atmosphere and story. It's likely that if it was made more difficult, the narrative would be disrupted.

I mean, this isn't a game like the original _Legend of Zelda_ where the story is all in the booklet and you just have to go through the actions of saving the princess. More recently, games tell a more in-depth story, sometimes rivalling that of a short novel. And- to extend a metaphor- it'd get really fuckin' aggravating if you read a part of it, the main character dies at the end of it, and the next page is the beginning of the part again where they survive but then die early on in the next chapter, and so on.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 18, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> Persona 1 is being remade for the PSP.
> just saying.



I knowwww *is super excited*

Persona 1 is the only one I don't have. (well, and Innocent Sin) But I haven't played the others yet because I don't have time >.<

Are you a member of the Atlus forum?


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 18, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Part of it, I think, is that games are being created more around the narrative than around the challenge. _Bioshock_- what little bit I've played of it and what much I've heard of it- is heavy with incredible atmosphere and story. It's likely that if it was made more difficult, the narrative would be disrupted.
> 
> I mean, this isn't a game like the original _Legend of Zelda_ where the story is all in the booklet and you just have to go through the actions of saving the princess. More recently, games tell a more in-depth story, sometimes rivalling that of a short novel. And- to extend a metaphor- i*t'd get really fuckin' aggravating if you read a part of it, the main character dies at the end of it*, and the next page is the beginning of the part again where they survive but then die early on in the next chapter, and so on.



Exactly, the general ease of a story intensive game like _Mass Effect_ or _Bioshock_ is part of its appeal. But difficulty level alone doesn't make them casual, pick up and play games; when I was in the thick of those games I'd play for hours at a time (if I didn't have to get up for class or work I'd play until sunrise) simply because I wanted to see where their stories were going. Hardly "casual" in the same respect as someone goofing around with Wii Sports or whatever. 

On the flipside, I know I'm not the only one who likes to play fairly "hardcore" games (in terms of difficulty) with paper thin storylines such as _Ninja Gaiden _ or _Ikaruga_ casually. I'd be frustrated if I actually cared why I was fighting all these ninja or ships who kept killing me, but since I don't it's fun just to push along to the next save point or whatever for a half hour.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 18, 2009)

I would argue that the last game I bought that was difficult, in-depth and interesting with its story was Microsoft's _Freelancer_. I still will play it from time to time (only to get stuck at the same part in the story line over and over). I did beat it once or twice, but there's a whole lot to the game, and the online mods make for interesting Multiplay.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 18, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Exactly, the general ease of a story intensive game like _Mass Effect_ or _Bioshock_ is part of its appeal. But difficulty level alone doesn't make them casual, pick up and play games; when I was in the thick of those games I'd play for hours at a time (if I didn't have to get up for class or work I'd play until sunrise) simply because I wanted to see where their stories were going. Hardly "casual" in the same respect as someone goofing around with Wii Sports or whatever.



Agreed on this, I suppose. Perhaps a better term for games like _Bioshock_, or even the GTA series, might be "narrative games"... you're right in that they certainly aren't casual.



> On the flipside, I know I'm not the only one who likes to play fairly "hardcore" games (in terms of difficulty) with paper thin storylines such as _Ninja Gaiden _ or _Ikaruga_ casually. I'd be frustrated if I actually cared why I was fighting all these ninja or ships who kept killing me, but since I don't it's fun just to push along to the next save point or whatever for a half hour.



Oh, I can totally dig what you mean here. I don't care for it often, but I do understand what you're getting at. I think that the nature of "hardcore" makes it a bit more exclusive than casual and narrative gaming, and since the appeal of gaming has seemingly turned more to this and becoming interactive movies than to "shallower" (for lack of a better word) games that are far more difficult and encourage that struggle to get from one side of an area to the other, that it's going to be more difficult to find such games in the regular market.

However, I can say that there does seem to be a fair appeal with online games- like flash games- for the casual to the mildly hardcore. I'm personally a fan of the Jay is Games blog, which links primarily to more casual games but also showcases some more difficult ones.


----------



## Duniwin (Feb 19, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> Does anybody else have a weird relationship with The Sims? Every couple of months or so, I just get this overpowering urge to play it, and then I'm bored of it again after a week..



Not the Sims, but last week I was overwhelmed with the urge to start playing Will Wright's latest game *Spore*, after months of not touching it. The urge to keep playing Spore is subsiding as we speak.



disconnectedsmile said:


> i'm too much of an RPG nut and "arty games" fan to give half a crap about FPS.
> except for Bioshock. Bioshock is luscious. and Portal, though it's technically not a shooter.


I don't care much for FPS either (loved Portal incidentally), but one game that I absolutely loved was Max Payne 2. The game is not terribly difficult as FPS go, and played like a graphic novel of a gritty pulp noir detective story. In fact, before and after each Chapter of gameplay there is a series of comicbook panels, and occasionally video cutscenses to transition.
Plus, throughout the game you get the main character narrating with classic, cheesy, noir monologue (Ex: _"I couldn't crack her. I had to crack the case." _and _"There was a blind spot in my head, a bullet-shaped hole where the answers should be."_)
It's less like playing a game and more like guiding yourself through a 4 hour comicbook-based movie. Man, now I want to play again.


----------



## Matt (Feb 19, 2009)

Duniwin said:


> I don't care much for FPS either (loved Portal incidentally), but one game that I absolutely loved was Max Payne 2. The game is not terribly difficult as FPS go, and played like a graphic novel of a gritty pulp noir detective story. In fact, before and after each Chapter of gameplay there is a series of comicbook panels, and occasionally video cutscenses to transition.
> Plus, throughout the game you get the main character narrating with classic, cheesy, noir monologue (Ex: _"I couldn't crack her. I had to crack the case." _and _"There was a blind spot in my head, a bullet-shaped hole where the answers should be."_)
> It's less like playing a game and more like guiding yourself through a 4 hour comicbook-based movie. Man, now I want to play again.



I bought Max Payne 2 brand new as soon as it was released and completed it the same day. I tried to return it but they wouldn't let me and I never played it again. I enjoyed it but it lacked in replayability. I only really go back to games for multiplayer unless they have an outstanding single player.

Mass Effect is a good example of a story game which isn't too easy. If you die you at least get punished by being sent back to a checkpoint. The new Prince of Persia is way too easy, it's literally impossible to fail or die in anyway which removes any challenge in the game.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 19, 2009)

Duniwin said:


> I don't care much for FPS either (loved Portal incidentally), but one game that I absolutely loved was Max Payne 2. The game is not terribly difficult as FPS go, and played like a graphic novel of a gritty pulp noir detective story. In fact, before and after each Chapter of gameplay there is a series of comicbook panels, and occasionally video cutscenses to transition.
> Plus, throughout the game you get the main character narrating with classic, cheesy, noir monologue (Ex: _"I couldn't crack her. I had to crack the case." _and _"There was a blind spot in my head, a bullet-shaped hole where the answers should be."_)
> It's less like playing a game and more like guiding yourself through a 4 hour comicbook-based movie. Man, now I want to play again.


so...it doesn't suck like the movie?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 19, 2009)

Divals said:


> Are you a member of the Atlus forum?


no, because i don't follow Atlus that closely. although i do appreciate their games. i heard the news about Persona 1 through PSP fanboy.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> so...it doesn't suck like the movie?



I'm pretty sure that the only video game movies that don't suck are Mortal Kombat and FF:Advent Children... although the former is for campy fun, and the latter is up for debate.


----------



## Victim (Feb 19, 2009)

No debate here. Advent Children kicked serious ass.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 19, 2009)

Victim said:


> No debate here. Advent Children kicked serious ass.



Oh hell, I couldn't disagree with you more on this one - damn movie was incoherent, poorly acted, and edited together by a kid with ADD. It looked amazing and I dug some of the music, but that's it. I so very much hope Square Enix wakes up and realizes that Tetsuya Nomura can't design, write, or direct worth shit. He's turned the Final Fantasy series into trash. FFXII (which was overseen, at least at the beginning, by Matsuno, and then taken over by a different director altogether due to his "illness," was so brilliant because it stepped back from the teenage emo drama that they have been force feeding us since FFVII, but XIII looks like it's bringing it storming back in again.

Definitely a series with its best years behind it, sadly.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 19, 2009)

Victim said:


> No debate here. Advent Children kicked serious ass.



Hear, hear! I love Advent Children.


----------



## Matt (Feb 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Oh hell, I couldn't disagree with you more on this one - damn movie was incoherent, poorly acted, and edited together by a kid with ADD. It looked amazing and I dug some of the music, but that's it. I so very much hope Square Enix wakes up and realizes that Tetsuya Nomura can't design, write, or direct worth shit. He's turned the Final Fantasy series into trash. FFXII (which was overseen, at least at the beginning, by Matsuno, and then taken over by a different director altogether due to his "illness," was so brilliant because it stepped back from the teenage emo drama that they have been force feeding us since FFVII, but XIII looks like it's bringing it storming back in again.
> 
> Definitely a series with its best years behind it, sadly.



I couldn't agree more with you. You basically posted exactly what I was going to post.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 19, 2009)

Matt said:


> I couldn't agree more with you. You basically posted exactly what I was going to post.



Nice! I've known far too many who have swallowed the FFVII kool-aid and will buy anything Square wants to push on the populace... if they printed FFVII and a bag of manure, that shit would sell as if it cured cancer.

Maybe I'm too old school, but for me the only FF's worth the time and effort are IV, VI, and XII. I've played them all, but the characters and story lines have been so incredibly weak through VII, VIII, IX (Necron?!? What the FRAK does he have to do with anything?), and X that I've almost given up on the series. 

More than anything, what that series truly misses is a villain with a plan, a purpose, and the balls to carry through on it in an intelligent way, not in the "I'm pissed and have parental issues so i'm going to destroy earth with a meteor" manner. I think that's why i liked Kefka so much - he was the villain for the ENTIRE game, something they don't do much anymore (especially considering you don't meet the real Sephiroth until halfway through the game - it's not even him that kills Aerith, just a clone!), or Ultimecia, or Necron. And not only that, but he was literally psychotic and malevolent, through and through. And Vayne was a great villain because he was political - the world was never in danger in FFXII, it was just warring kingdoms. I loved that so much. He was intelligent and almost Shakespearean in his machinations. It was great. 

i'll still probably give FFXIII a shot, but damn do I have a nervous feeling about it. So far it looks pretty on a technical level, but I friggin despise the art style and the character design... Friggin' Nomura strikes again.


----------



## rachael (Feb 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Oh hell, I couldn't disagree with you more on this one - damn movie was incoherent, poorly acted, and edited together by a kid with ADD. It looked amazing and I dug some of the music, but that's it. I so very much hope Square Enix wakes up and realizes that Tetsuya Nomura can't design, write, or direct worth shit. He's turned the Final Fantasy series into trash. FFXII (which was overseen, at least at the beginning, by Matsuno, and then taken over by a different director altogether due to his "illness," was so brilliant because it stepped back from the teenage emo drama that they have been force feeding us since FFVII, but XIII looks like it's bringing it storming back in again.
> 
> Definitely a series with its best years behind it, sadly.



I think that although Advent Children was lacking in plot, it was still a million times better than FF: "The Spirits Within". At least it was tied to an actual game that most gamers have played at least once-and LOVED it. I thought the editing was great actually. There are scenes that are edited seamlessly together. The problem wasn't with the editing, it was with the storyline. An editor can only do so much with what they are given. The voice acting was atrocious, I suggest you watch it in Japanese with the subtitles instead. You'll enjoy it more, I promise. I think the most important and prevalent theme in Final Fantasy is love, hence the whole angsty love triangle type story lines that seem so rampant in the series. Not every story has a main romance plot, and the ones that do are really left up to you. You decide how "romantic" you want it to be. I've noticed this in volumes six through eleven. The ones before did have a certain level of "worldly love" but there were still romantic plots tucked in them too. I think the Final Fantasy can only get better. There is so much they can do with such a great franchise it seems almost never ending.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2009)

rachael said:


> I think that although Advent Children was lacking in plot, it was still a million times better than FF: "The Spirits Within".



IC that I was one of the fools who went and saw The Spirits Within. Keep in mind, I've never played any FF game beyond the first 3 (really, I never owned an SNES. I played 2 and 3 on emulators), so the fact that it didn't follow any of the game plots was lost on me.


----------



## Victim (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been playing quite a few old games on emulators lately, the Save State feature is great for boss battles when you don't feel like sitting through the same long cutscene 20 times because you keep getting your ass handed to you.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2009)

My point is proven, I think, regarding _Advent Children_.  I really enjoy it, I've watched it three or four times, but I know that there's others who don't.

I still have to finish FFXII... I was really loving it while I played it. I actually didn't like so much that it was warring kingdoms and not a world-threatening calamity- it felt as though there was less urgency to the whole thing when it's fully terrestrial things going on. At the same time, it did feel a lot more thrilling, since it's a matter less of a global scale and more of a regional one. I also wasn't so fond of how much it felt like _Star Wars_ in regards to the basic plot and the characters.

That said, I still consider it one of Square's best that I've played, up there with Chrono Cross and FFVII. Since I haven't yet had a chance to play Chrono Trigger or any of the FF games before VII (yes, I know I'm missing out), VII is my fave- being the game that got me into the RPG genre. I do think that it's a bit overrated, but I still love it. Also, Sephiroth is a villian who you can actually _hate_, because he kills someone who's not only the last member of a dead race and one of the last hopes of the planet, but one of your playable characters for _almost the entire first half of the game_. It's a massive event in the game when Aeris dies. Sephiroth is also very overrated as a character, but in spite of his reasons (his emo parental issues or whatever) his actions are so easy to loathe that they're difficult to downplay on account of what spurs him on.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 19, 2009)

Final Fantasy Tactics is the best Final Fantasy game.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 19, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Also, Sephiroth is a villian who you can actually _hate_, because he kills someone who's not only the last member of a dead race and one of the last hopes of the planet, but one of your playable characters for _almost the entire first half of the game_.


Kefka > Sephiroth

i think you need to play FFVI ASAP


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> Kefka > Sephiroth
> 
> i think you need to play FFVI ASAP



I do, too. I've needed to play it since forever ago, I just haven't been able to find a copy of it lately... they were all over the place not too long ago, too.

And I'm not saying that Seph is the best villain, just that I think he's a pretty good one for being so easy to be so opposed to.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 19, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> My point is proven, I think, regarding _Advent Children_.  I really enjoy it, I've watched it three or four times, but I know that there's others who don't.
> 
> I still have to finish FFXII... I was really loving it while I played it. I actually didn't like so much that it was warring kingdoms and not a world-threatening calamity- it felt as though there was less urgency to the whole thing when it's fully terrestrial things going on. At the same time, it did feel a lot more thrilling, since it's a matter less of a global scale and more of a regional one. I also wasn't so fond of how much it felt like _Star Wars_ in regards to the basic plot and the characters.
> 
> That said, I still consider it one of Square's best that I've played, up there with Chrono Cross and FFVII. Since I haven't yet had a chance to play Chrono Trigger or any of the FF games before VII (yes, I know I'm missing out), VII is my fave- being the game that got me into the RPG genre. I do think that it's a bit overrated, but I still love it. Also, Sephiroth is a villian who you can actually _hate_, because he kills someone who's not only the last member of a dead race and one of the last hopes of the planet, but one of your playable characters for _almost the entire first half of the game_. It's a massive event in the game when Aeris dies. Sephiroth is also very overrated as a character, but in spite of his reasons (his emo parental issues or whatever) his actions are so easy to loathe that they're difficult to downplay on account of what spurs him on.




See, I got to a point where the world-in-peril plots were so outlandish and poorly explained that it took me out of the gameplay, the story, and made it hard to care about the world or characters, but the political story in XII was so much more character driven that it pulled me in constantly. The only one of the prior titles that I would say had near as good character writing/development would be VI, which ironically had the largest cast too.

I love Chrono Cross, but it really is a pale shadow of Trigger - no question. Although the music in the opening cinema for Chrono Cross is still one of the all-time greatest themes in any videogame. 

As for Sephiroth, he doesn't kill Aerith. A clone of Sephiroth kills Aerith. You don't meet the real Sephiroth that you fight at the end of the game until the moment Cloud gives his frozen-in-stasis body the black materia, unleashing the Weapons on the world. Now Kefka, THAT was a villain you could hate. He committed two freaking genocides by the halfway point of the game! And he does actually win in a sense! Hell, he laughs as women and children of a castle die slow deaths from the poison he dumped in their water supply. Best villain the series has ever had, bar none. I hope we can all agree, though, that as villains, Ultimecia and Necron were asinine decisions (although I do love the fight with Ultimecia - another sequence with wicked music).


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 19, 2009)

I just got Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero?. It's very fun, like if you took a MegaMan game and added Disgaea characters and such.



Blackjack said:


> I do, too. I've needed to play it since forever ago, I just haven't been able to find a copy of it lately... they were all over the place not too long ago, too.



You should be able to get a copy of Final Fantasy Anthology pretty cheap. I've seen it for around $10 at a local used game store, and their prices tend to echo what you can find on eBay and suchlike.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 19, 2009)

rachael said:


> I think that although Advent Children was lacking in plot, it was still a million times better than FF: "The Spirits Within". At least it was tied to an actual game that most gamers have played at least once-and LOVED it. I thought the editing was great actually. There are scenes that are edited seamlessly together. The problem wasn't with the editing, it was with the storyline. An editor can only do so much with what they are given. The voice acting was atrocious, I suggest you watch it in Japanese with the subtitles instead. You'll enjoy it more, I promise. I think the most important and prevalent theme in Final Fantasy is love, hence the whole angsty love triangle type story lines that seem so rampant in the series. Not every story has a main romance plot, and the ones that do are really left up to you. You decide how "romantic" you want it to be. I've noticed this in volumes six through eleven. The ones before did have a certain level of "worldly love" but there were still romantic plots tucked in them too. I think the Final Fantasy can only get better. There is so much they can do with such a great franchise it seems almost never ending.



I have watched it in Japanese - I bought it at an import store before it hit North America... didn't help I'm afraid. I still can't stand how it's edited, any of the writing, or the basic story. To me, as I was watching it (and this was when I still liked FFVII and it hadn't been so overexposed for me), it felt then as if Square was beating the horse dead - it wasn't necessary at all, and for me it diminished the impact of FFVII's ending a great deal. I'd say the only one of the Compilation FFVII titles that was at all good was the PSP one, Crisis Core.

As for love, I do agree that it's a central theme to the series, but the three playstation titles, VII, VIII, and IX, have been so poorly plotted that the aspects of love it promotes don't come through as they should. It also has a great deal to do with the characters, and the only character in any of those three titles that was at all endearing to me was Vivi from FFIX. The uber-emo mentality that they seemed to want to wallow in really pushed me out of the titles. I'd say that the best representations of love the series has ever done would be in the Locke/Celes duet from FFVI, and also the brotherly love in the same game between Sabin and Edgar. Tidus and Yuna worked quite well in FFX, but I would have loved FFXII-quality voice acting for it, or not voices at all.

And as a side note, while it is by no means brilliant, I so very much prefer Spirits Within to Advent Children... words cannot describe my hatred for Advent Children. Bahumut looked reaaaal pretty - that is about all the niceties I have for that film, lol.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 19, 2009)

Divals said:


> I just got Prinny: Can I Really Be the Hero?. It's very fun, like if you took a MegaMan game and added Disgaea characters and such.
> 
> 
> 
> You should be able to get a copy of Final Fantasy Anthology pretty cheap. I've seen it for around $10 at a local used game store, and their prices tend to echo what you can find on eBay and suchlike.



Also FFVI Advance for the GBA - much better than the PS1 Anthology version (no load times that make you want to cry).


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Also FFVI Advance for the GBA - much better than the PS1 Anthology version (no load times that make you want to cry).


also, cleaned up translation and bonus dungeons!


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Tidus and Yuna worked quite well in FFX, but I would have loved FFXII-quality voice acting for it, or not voices at all.



My god, so incredibly agreed. Tidus would've sounded much better if his balls had dropped.

Although I do have to say that I thought the relationship between the two of them was far more interesting in FFX-2.

I also think that X-2 is the best game in the FF series.

(...I can't even think that with a straight face.)


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 19, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> My god, so incredibly agreed. Tidus would've sounded much better if his balls had dropped.
> 
> Although I do have to say that I thought the relationship between the two of them was far more interesting in FFX-2.
> 
> ...




So glad you added that last line, Blackjack - I might have worried otherwise, lol! I appreciate that they tried to implement voice, but fact was that after Metal Gear and the Legacy of Kain series, voice acting grew up, and FFX felt like it was five years in the past, knocking on Resident Evil's door and swiping their actors.

Now FFXII, that was a big improvement, especially with Balthier. The one thing that drove me nuts in that game though was that they pronounced "Marquis" as "Markiss", totally ignoring the correct pronunciation as "Markee". That made me batty. For best voice acting ever though, I think I'd make it a five-way between Bioshock, Uncharted: Drakes Fortune, God of War series, the Legacy of Kain series (hell yes - does not get enough respect), and Dragon Quest VIII.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 19, 2009)

Diablo II on the PC and Loco Roco on the PSP


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 19, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> Diablo II on the PC and Loco Roco on the PSP



DIABLO II REP-LESS QUOTING RECOGNITION! Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> For best voice acting ever though, I think I'd make it a five-way between Bioshock, Uncharted: Drakes Fortune, God of War series, the Legacy of Kain series (hell yes - does not get enough respect), and Dragon Quest VIII.



Cor blimey!


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 19, 2009)

Divals said:


> Cor blimey!



YANGUS! *sigh* my hero, lol.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> YANGUS! *sigh* my hero, lol.



I got about halfway through the game, and then me and my ex broke up... and my save was on one of her memory cards. -.-


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 19, 2009)

Divals said:


> I got about halfway through the game, and then me and my ex broke up... and my save was on one of her memory cards. -.-



Trust me - it's worth finishing. The ending gave me a stupid grin on my face. I gotta say though, the thing that always stands out to me about that game were the Munchie segments - love the music in those segments!


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Trust me - it's worth finishing. The ending gave me a stupid grin on my face. I gotta say though, the thing that always stands out to me about that game were the Munchie segments - love the music in those segments!



I'm planning on re-starting it soon... but I have a HUGE backlog of games to work through, plus my obsessive self keeps buying more...

I haven't even played Digital Devil Saga or any of the Persona games yet. I'm a bad person.


----------



## Edens_heel (Feb 19, 2009)

Divals said:


> I'm planning on re-starting it soon... but I have a HUGE backlog of games to work through, plus my obsessive self keeps buying more...
> 
> I haven't even played Digital Devil Saga or any of the Persona games yet. I'm a bad person.



I am the same - I've got a 1up.com blog (screen name Andrew126) that lists my current backlog, and both parts of the Digital Devil Saga are on it - I need a couple of weeks just to plow through them. Right now it's finishing Bioshock and then jumping into Fallout 3 and Valkyria Chronicles.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> I am the same - I've got a 1up.com blog (screen name Andrew126) that lists my current backlog, and both parts of the Digital Devil Saga are on it - I need a couple of weeks just to plow through them. Right now it's finishing Bioshock and then jumping into Fallout 3 and Valkyria Chronicles.



I'm signing up for one right now. But yah, Fallout 3 and Valkyria Chronicles are both in my backlog as well.


----------



## alan_koenig (Feb 19, 2009)

I've been home for my university reading week and instead of doing some actual reading i chose to focus my time on beating Mario Kart Wii...i'm pretty close, i've only got 2 more cups to win on 150 CC.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 21, 2009)

Taking a break from WoW action this weekend, to play some X-COM: UFO Defense. Gotta love the classics! :happy:


----------



## Matt (Feb 21, 2009)

It took me two years of on and off play to reach level 60 on WoW, then they upped the level cap to 70.:doh: That game got way too repetitive for me.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 21, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> DIABLO II REP-LESS QUOTING RECOGNITION! Still one of my favorites.



seconded. i've put it down for a year but i hear it .. calling my name .. slowly and soundly .... the devil's siren calls to me on creeping winds, snaking and slinking as though unhindered by any concern it slithers to my mind and steals away to a crevasse.


----------



## jay kratos (Feb 21, 2009)

Dead space


----------



## Matt (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been playing Naruto The Broken Bond on Xbox Live. I just beat a Hokage(the highest rank).


----------



## MissStacie (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm playing Wordmaster on my DSLite....


----------



## Star Struck (Feb 21, 2009)

Divals said:


> A beautiful girl who plays FPSes? I think I'm in love :wubu:



They are the best kind of games for me! Xbox live is fun  and of course love is amazing :wubu:


----------



## Star Struck (Feb 21, 2009)

Matt said:


> What he said. Halo 3 occasionally makes me angry when I get beat by 12 year olds, who then take the time to rub in the fact that they beat me.



lol yeah I hate when I get humped or my dead body gets hit by guys that hate that I'm a girl..what's up with that anyways?  guys can't handle a girl gamer that's good? hehe


----------



## Star Struck (Feb 21, 2009)

Halo 3 anybody? have xbox live? want to game with me? Let's do it <3 Send me your gamertag  

View attachment PlayerModel.ashx.jpg


View attachment emblem.ashx.jpg


----------



## Matt (Feb 22, 2009)

Star Struck said:


> Halo 3 anybody? have xbox live? want to game with me? Let's do it <3 Send me your gamertag



I sent you a message with my gamertag.


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 22, 2009)

Star Struck said:


> Halo 3 anybody? have xbox live? want to game with me? Let's do it <3 Send me your gamertag



I wish I could, but the only current console I have is a PS3.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Feb 22, 2009)

I was playing Gurumin on the PSP. It's so intensely CUTE! Next on the list is Star Ocean!


----------



## Mathias (Feb 23, 2009)

I've gotten back into the Sims 2 lately.


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 24, 2009)

The Maw and Guilty Gear XX


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Feb 24, 2009)

Since My Mom Kinda Stole My Zelda Game


I've been Playing *Paper Mairo* For my N64


Next on the List? "Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars" For SNES. 


AND I got super excited now, cause I found a site selling Donkey Kong Country 1 and 2, both for quite an affordable price! <333


----------



## Victim (Feb 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed Paper Mario. I like RPG games, and it was unique because you had to THINK about how to defeat the enemies, you couldn't just waste them with your most powerful attack. 

'cept that stupid Koopa trying to extort coins out of you to let you past him. I used the Repel Gel on his sorry ass.


----------



## 1300 Class (Feb 24, 2009)

Europa Universalis: Rome. Its ok, but lousy compared to Paradox's other games.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Feb 24, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I was playing Gurumin on the PSP. It's so intensely CUTE!


i've played that! i got the game for free at Toy's R Us a while back.  it's surprisingly fun. a little short, and starts to get a bit repetitive towards the end, but still a fun little game.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 24, 2009)

Back to Monster Hunter Freedom 2 on the PSP and I just canNOT get past the Yian Guruga! :doh:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 24, 2009)

On the recommendations of my husband's coworkers we bought Boom Blox. My shoulder and elbow are killing me but boy is that a fun game!! I play it A LOT!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey fellow RPG nerds, Atlus just announced that Persona for the PSP is coming this fall!


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 24, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Next on the List? "Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars" For SNES.


That might be the best Mario or SNES game ever.

Yes, even better than Paper Mario.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, they're not exactly video games... but they're wonderful distractions from writing this dang paper, so I think they qualify. I play facebook applications, but not that many - most don't interest me. But one I found myself in love with is Mousehunt. It's simple, passive, and not even that competitive - you just buy a mousetrap and cheese, and go out and catch mice for the King of Gnawnia. I also got involved in playing Mob Wars, but as my mob is way too small, I don't really care about that one as much - I just keep doing jobs and banking money, and that's about it.

And just today, my brother introduced me to a new one - Baseball Tycoon. Already I can tell it'll be addicting. :happy:


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 28, 2009)

We just went to the carcass picking at Circuit City and got Guitar Hero for $35 and we suck horribly right now!! lol
I think i should stick with boom blox


----------



## Smite (Mar 1, 2009)

Killzone 2 is making me so macho I might go lift something.

Just killin' time with that until tuesday when GOTY 2009 shows up - MLB 09: The Show.

Add me to your PSN's, BostonCollegeFan


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 1, 2009)

Smite said:


> MLB 09: The Show.



Oh sorry, I wasn't listening because I was polishing my AL MVP Award. LOL


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 1, 2009)

Just finished Flower on the PS3 - beautiful, start to finish, but I particularly loved the latter three levels... the nightmare and the world falling apart around, and then the grande finale that becomes so emotionally driving that it's impossible to not be smiling ear to ear by the end of it all. If you are going to play it, for the love of anything, play it with headphones on and cranked!


----------



## Brach311 (Mar 1, 2009)

Just finished Bioshock and rented Little Big World yesterday. Been playing to 2 player co-op which is really fun.


----------



## Smite (Mar 1, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Oh sorry, I wasn't listening because I was polishing my AL MVP Award. LOL



Lol that all ends this year though.


Also missaf GHWT is well worth the money. IMHO, it's leagues above Rock Band 2. Soundtrack is better too (Seriously Harmonix? You can pick any TH song and you pick Psycho Killer? :/)


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 1, 2009)

Adrian just put God of War: Chains of Olympus on my PSP and I'm downloading Devil May Cry 4 for my PC :happy:


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm installing WoW right NoW... o.o!


----------



## NCDave (Mar 2, 2009)

Eve Online - the best MMORPG ever! www.eveonline.com


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 3, 2009)

Off an on I have been playing Dofus, an MMORPG. 

Video-Game-Console-Game Wise? I've been playing Paper Mario, Still.. D= 
My Little Brother keeps F-CKING Me Over by spending all my money on useless junk, or rushing into things and then not letting me play it [throwing a fit, being obscenely loud, tackling me constantly ect.] because he's frustrated at it. 


I Tried playing my saved 'Zelda: Twilight Princess' game, that I rescued from my mothers clutches. Only to find I am TOTALLY freaking lost and confused as to how I am supposed to progress it any further. [GRRR!] 


I swear, I'll never finish a freaking video game. The ONLY Game I have EVER Finished, was 'Yoshi Story' 'Yoshi's Island' and 'Zelda: Ocarina of Time' .___. Grrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## Victim (Mar 3, 2009)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time was an accomplishment. Many fold at the water temple.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 3, 2009)

Truely? Ahahaha.. 

It Sort of helps that my father is an AMAZING RPG'er, Like. The BEST I know.
So He Usually plays Zelda Games First, and then lets me go through them.. xD

He RPG Mastah.
Me, Lowly grasshoppah.


----------



## Matt (Mar 3, 2009)

I've completed Ocarina of Time about five times now so I know that game like the back of my hand. The water temple still gets me though, stupid changing the water level. 

I've only completed Twilight Princess once on Gamecube when it first came out. I really enjoyed it but it wasn't quite as magical as Ocarina of Time. I preferred the water temple in Twilight Princess though.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 3, 2009)

Matt said:


> I've only completed Twilight Princess once on Gamecube when it first came out. I really enjoyed it but it wasn't quite as magical as Ocarina of Time. I preferred the water temple in Twilight Princess though.


seconded.
i've said this many times, but i'll say it again. Twilight Princess felt like a recycling of Ocarina of Time, but with better graphics. i wasn't blown away at all, at all.
but the water temple in TP was better. mostly because it was...you know..._possible_ to finish without a guide.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 3, 2009)

I Noticed That, Too.
How it felt like a recycling of Ocarina of Time.
And, Though I wasn't blown away, I really am liking it.
..Especially compared to wind waker.
I HATED Wind waker. Perhaps it was the graphics, and that they made him 'cutesy' chibi-esque and.. just.. yuck!


LINK ISN'T SUPPOSED TO BE ADORABLE, DAMMIT.

.. ^^; Heh. Sorry there, folks!

Gotta say though.
It's really weird not getting my ass handed to me by a bunch of dead chickens, for picking on the chickens. It's kind of odd to be turned INTO the chicken. Wasn't expecting -That-. And a lot of TP's storyline / event line / plot is superbly predictable after the first 35 minutes of playing the game.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 4, 2009)

Empire: Total War. 

It really is that good.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 4, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Noticed That, Too.
> How it felt like a recycling of Ocarina of Time.
> And, Though I wasn't blown away, I really am liking it.
> ..Especially compared to wind waker.
> ...


i like Wind Waker a lot.  it's one of my favorites. plus, Cel-Shaded Link is super cool! cos, it's like...he's a little cartoon kid, but he's still BAD ASS. i mean...*SPOILER IN WHITE* he drove the Master Sword right through Ganondorf's head!
the only things i didn't like about was the anti-climatic final battle and all the constant, constant sailing. but the rest of the game is aces. it still feels like a fresh take on a series that gamers are all too familiar with, which is more than i can say for Twilight Princess.


----------



## JoeVanHalen (Mar 4, 2009)

Australian Lord said:


> Empire: Total War.
> 
> It really is that good.



I want that game so bad, but my computer will never handle it. I still play Medievil: Total War (the original, not 2.. But I want 2 too lol).

I guess I will have to build a new PC. :doh:


----------



## Pixelpops (Mar 4, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> LINK ISN'T SUPPOSED TO BE ADORABLE, DAMMIT.



I have to question this? You mean Link isn't adorable in LttP? Or Ocarina of time when he's young and naive? I mean, the whole confusion over the engagement to Ruto is pretty damned cute. Link dancing in Majoras Mask? Also adorable. As was Deku Link. Even Twilight Princess has moments of cuteness. The way Link bonds with the children, and the way he cares for Ilia are sweet. Zelda as a series is pretty damned Cute.

And if you discount Wind Waker purely because of a design issue, I gotta say, you're clearly missing something. Gameplay wise, it's fabulous (aside from sailing FOREVER). Toon Link is completely capable of being as vicious and any other one.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 4, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> I have to question this? You mean Link isn't adorable in LttP? Or Ocarina of time when he's young and naive? I mean, the whole confusion over the engagement to Ruto is pretty damned cute. Link dancing in Majoras Mask? Also adorable. As was Deku Link. Even Twilight Princess has moments of cuteness. The way Link bonds with the children, and the way he cares for Ilia are sweet. Zelda as a series is pretty damned Cute.
> 
> And if you discount Wind Waker purely because of a design issue, I gotta say, you're clearly missing something. Gameplay wise, it's fabulous (aside from sailing FOREVER). Toon Link is completely capable of being as vicious and any other one.


WIN

you took my point and elaborated on it greatly. i bow to you. :bow:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 4, 2009)

Okay, Okay.
Let me Honestly Re-Phrase Why I Dislike Wind Waker.

1) Too Much Sailing. Waaay Too Much Sailing. 
2) ...It. Confused. The Crap. Out of me.


Though I'll Hand it to you, I was wrong. Link -Is- Adorable. In his own Linky Way.
I Never thought about the other games.

Oh. I Never Played Majora's Mask.
Was it good? D= Did I really miss out? D=


----------



## Pixelpops (Mar 4, 2009)

How did Wind Waker confuse you? (If that came across as agressive, I genuinely didn't mean it to!) 

And you certainly did miss out if you've never played Majora's Mask. A lot of people aren't fond of it, the whole going back and forth through time bit can at times be both confusing and a pain in the arse, but personally, I love it. You should get the Zelda Collecters edition. It's on there, as well as a OoT and the first two games but you can play them on the gamecube/wii. But you should ignore Zelda II. That doesn't count. EVER.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 4, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Okay, Okay.
> Let me Honestly Re-Phrase Why I Dislike Wind Waker.
> 
> 1) Too Much Sailing. Waaay Too Much Sailing.
> ...



I gotta second the idea that Link can be adorable - and I loved Wind Waker. In fact, the only two Zelda games I have a beef with are Twilight Princess and... Ocarina of Time.

Ocarina, for whatever reason, has never sustained my interest past getting the Master Sword. I've heard that's when it truly picks up, but for some reason I just can't get into it. I can sink 100 + hours into most games with no trouble (especially DQVIII and FFXII - those were life sucks), but for some reason, I just can't make it through Ocarina. It's on my list though, so I will plow through it some day. I need to experience the water temple for myself after all.

And with Twilight Princess I am going to voice the biggest problem I have with all modern Zelda games - too frakking big and not populated nearly enough. They are boring as hell to traverse, on horse or on foot. I liked the sailing because there was enough surprises in the water to keep things interesting, but TP is too big and there's no damn life to the world! I recommend people take a look at Dragon Quest VIII for the PS2 - that is an RPG that has a to-scale world to traverse. It's the biggest I've ever seen in a console game, but it is never empty, dull, or devoid of life. TP is a vast desert of nothingness that, while it looks gorgeous, is a bore to traverse.

One thing both TP and WW had going for them, though, is that I loved the final fights between link and Ganon - one-on-one clashes of steel... so awesome, though the WW one seemed more epic with the pillars of water surrounding and the arrow through the head.

For my money, the only Zelda that is truly worth playing over and over again is A Link to the Past - definitely the Super Metroid of the Zelda series.


----------



## Pixelpops (Mar 4, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> And with Twilight Princess I am going to voice the biggest problem I have with all modern Zelda games - too frakking big and not populated nearly enough. They are boring as hell to traverse, on horse or on foot.



I always get pissed off with all the running about, but when it comes to discussing the games, I always forget. Maybe I just zone it out because it's so dull... Thank you for reminding me! 

I remember being confused and somewhat upset the first time I went to Hyrule Castle Town in TP and not all the townfolk would talk. They'd just sort of stare you down..


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 4, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> And with Twilight Princess I am going to voice the biggest problem I have with all modern Zelda games - too frakking big and not populated nearly enough. They are boring as hell to traverse, on horse or on foot. I liked the sailing because there was enough surprises in the water to keep things interesting, but TP is too big and there's no damn life to the world! I recommend people take a look at Dragon Quest VIII for the PS2 - that is an RPG that has a to-scale world to traverse. It's the biggest I've ever seen in a console game, but it is never empty, dull, or devoid of life. TP is a vast desert of nothingness that, while it looks gorgeous, is a bore to traverse.





Pixelpops said:


> I always get pissed off with all the running about, but when it comes to discussing the games, I always forget. Maybe I just zone it out because it's so dull... Thank you for reminding me!
> 
> I remember being confused and somewhat upset the first time I went to Hyrule Castle Town in TP and not all the townfolk would talk. They'd just sort of stare you down..



Agreed on these. I loved TP-especially how ultimate and complete the ending feels- but there weren't nearly enough denizens throughout to make it as immersive as I would've liked. I think that they're too clustered in the cities, and then there isn't really anyone outside of those areas.

However, _Shadow of the Colossus_ managed to be absolutely stunning with almost _no_ characters other than you and Agro. Then again, the game itself was fairly minimalist, so... it fits there.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 4, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Agreed on these. I loved TP-especially how ultimate and complete the ending feels- but there weren't nearly enough denizens throughout to make it as immersive as I would've liked. I think that they're too clustered in the cities, and then there isn't really anyone outside of those areas.
> 
> However, _Shadow of the Colossus_ managed to be absolutely stunning with almost _no_ characters other than you and Agro. Then again, the game itself was fairly minimalist, so... it fits there.



With Shadow of the Colossus, the barren landscape never bothered me because it was a clear artistic choice, and because, in essence, the traversing the landscape was part of the puzzle - hunting the colossus locations. That was such a beautiful game from start to finish. I wish a Zelda game had bosses that even approached that level of epic scale and scope. The 13th colossus, riding Argo as fast as possible and leaping onto its wing before it takes off into the sky again, I remember when playing that it felt like something I had always hoped the Zelda series would do. In fact, all game designers need to take a page from the fights in Shadow of the Colossus - no one's done it better.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 4, 2009)

Had a sudden urge to play some NOLF today. Can't find the CD's for the original though... So I reinstalled the second instead.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 5, 2009)

I Don't know how it confused me.
But Me and My Dad Rented it, and we basically fought over who played it when, because we were so rushed. But I remember Getting so confused, I just gave up and went back to my online universe of tranquility. ><V 


Oi. 
Currently Playing: *Sonic Heroes. * Because _I'm too lazy_ to hook up my N64 to play *Paper Mario* for 3 hours _JUST_ to have to hook up the Gamecube for *my brat brother to play Smash Brothers Melee in the morning. *


----------



## george83 (Mar 5, 2009)

A mixture of mario kart wii and smackdown vs raw 09


----------



## Matt (Mar 8, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> You should get the Zelda Collecters edition. It's on there, as well as a OoT and the first two games but you can play them on the gamecube/wii. But you should ignore Zelda II. That doesn't count. EVER.



I have the Zelda Collector's Edition, I got it for free when Wind Waker came out by sending my receipt to Nintendo. 

I love Majora's Mask, it can get annoying travelling through time but the transformation masks are awesome. I remember dreaming about playing as a Zora or a Goron before the game was released. Also, the N64 cartridge was gold which is just pure awesome!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 10, 2009)

March 13.

Life over.

I'd make a farewell thread on the forum, but I think this post should suffice.

OMGEXCITED. :bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Matt (Mar 10, 2009)

I will probably still buy Resident Evil 5 but after playing the demo I have to say, I'm not that impressed. The gameplay and controls just feels last gen. Co-op is fun though.


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 11, 2009)

Been playing lots of WoW, getting into it now and its fun, especially when I cant sleep ><


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 11, 2009)

I just beat Ar tonelico's Aurica path. Finally, I've been playing it since summer!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 11, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Been playing lots of WoW, getting into it now and its fun, especially when I cant sleep ><



I know the feeling. Finally got my first mount ever on Sunday. I feel so accomplished. :doh:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 11, 2009)

Matt said:


> I will probably still buy Resident Evil 5 but after playing the demo I have to say, I'm not that impressed. The gameplay and controls just feels last gen. Co-op is fun though.



I have never really found the appeal of the RE series. The controls are so horrid.

Same with other survival horror games.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 11, 2009)

what with everyone talking about Loco Roco 2, i decided to pick up Loco Roco 1.
IT'S TAKING OVER MY BRAIN
it's so cute! and totally fun, and crazy addictive.
i _was_ playing Tomb Raider Anniversary (also for the PSP), but this game made me forget all about everything else.


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 11, 2009)

A new copy of Music 2000 should be here soon,so I'll be playing that with all the time I can muster.


----------



## chublover350 (Mar 11, 2009)

wow, hawx and call of duty


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 11, 2009)

Anyone played Civ Rev for the PS3? Any good? And most importantly, how is the multiplayer, and is it just head-to-head or co-op as well?


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 11, 2009)

I'll be picking up Resident Evil 5 tomorrow at the midnight launch, because I am a dork.

I'll probably be dressed as a zombie, because I am a super-dork.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 11, 2009)

Trying to decide if I should bother firing up the Wii and spending 10 bucks on Mega Man 9.

/lateness


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 12, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Trying to decide if I should bother firing up the Wii and spending 10 bucks on Mega Man 9.
> 
> /lateness



Definitely worth it - best Mega Man since number 3 (though I did like the first in the X series as well). Word of warning though - Tornado Man's stage will make you want to snap the controller in half, but in a good way.


----------



## Seska (Mar 12, 2009)

I've played a ton of games and at the moment I'm still cought up in World of Warcraft and on my PS2 I'm playing persona


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 12, 2009)

Wagimawr said:


> Trying to decide if I should bother firing up the Wii and spending 10 bucks on Mega Man 9.
> 
> /lateness


DO IT.
it's a great game at a bargain price.
don't ask, DO IT.


----------



## Matt (Mar 12, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> I know the feeling. Finally got my first mount ever on Sunday. I feel so accomplished. :doh:



I remember getting my first mount, I was so excited. It made me hate creating new characters because I felt too slow without a mount.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 12, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> what with everyone talking about Loco Roco 2, i decided to pick up Loco Roco 1.
> IT'S TAKING OVER MY BRAIN
> it's so cute! and totally fun, and crazy addictive.
> i _was_ playing Tomb Raider Anniversary (also for the PSP), but this game made me forget all about everything else.


ZOMG the Pink Rocos sing in french! my hed 'sploded from the cute.


----------



## None (Mar 14, 2009)

RE5, not bad so far, basically Gears of War with the RE4 combat engine.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 14, 2009)

I've gone back in time:
*Dungeons & Dragons: Warriors Of The Eternal Sun* and
*Shining In The Darkness*.

Fun. Much of it.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 14, 2009)

Monopoly and Roller Coaster Tycoon today. I'm so raw. I'm so wuff. lol


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 14, 2009)

Empire: Total War. Still slogging away.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 16, 2009)

I -FINALLY- Beat Zelda: Twilight Princess

I Was Actually disappointed at how easy that game was. Boss-Battle-Wise.


But it was still fun. 
Now I'm finishing up Paper Mario, and when my brother ISN'T Being a brat, I'm playing Donkey Kong 64. When I finish Paper Mario, I'm starting Super Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Swords. And when I finish Donkey Kong 64, I'm starting Zelda: Ocarina of Time again.


----------



## Matt (Mar 16, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I -FINALLY- Beat Zelda: Twilight Princess
> 
> I Was Actually disappointed at how easy that game was. Boss-Battle-Wise.



I don't remember ever dying on that game. The boss battles were still fun though even if they were a bit too easy.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Mar 16, 2009)

Oddly the hardest Boss Battle in the series for me (apart from all of Zelda II) was fighting the giant Centipede near the end of Wind Waker, where you had t o shoot the little ball on the end of his tail. It's easy the first time, harder the second time, and damn crapshoot the last time.


----------



## rachael (Mar 16, 2009)

Jon Blaze said:


> Monopoly and Roller Coaster Tycoon today. I'm so raw. I'm so wuff. lol



which roller coaster tycoon? roller coaster tycoon is one of those games that i can play for hours and not notice that time is actually still moving on. that, the sims and fallout 3.


----------



## Pixelpops (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm starting to feel like I was the only one who swam after Morpheel in Twilight Princess for literally hours...
I mean sure. When you figure out what to do, he's easy. But I was literally swimming round in circles for far too long. 

And fighting possessed Zelda hurt my heart a little..

I feel very dim right now


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2009)

When does the GTA for the DS come out? My husband preordered at Game Stop (so he could get the extra weapons and money) but we can't remember when it comes out lol


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Mar 16, 2009)

Street Fighter IV!!!!!


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 16, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> When does the GTA for the DS come out? My husband preordered at Game Stop (so he could get the extra weapons and money) but we can't remember when it comes out lol



According to GameStop's web site, it ships tomorrow, which means it comes out on Wednesday.


----------



## HottiMegan (Mar 16, 2009)

cool. better charge up ther spare DS


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 17, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> I'm starting to feel like I was the only one who swam after Morpheel in Twilight Princess for literally hours...
> I mean sure. When you figure out what to do, he's easy. But I was literally swimming round in circles for far too long.
> 
> And fighting possessed Zelda hurt my heart a little..
> ...


Oh, I know! 


Fighting Posessed Zelda, I Actualled Paused it to call my dad and go "The End Of Twilight Princess, is Just. Plain. Wrong."


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 18, 2009)

Ok I am going to bite the bullet and try playing World of Warcraft. Any advice about which version to buy, etc? Thanks


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 18, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> Ok I am going to bite the bullet and try playing World of Warcraft. Any advice about which version to buy, etc? Thanks



Don't buy either - save endless amounts of money and thousands of hours of your life that will be sucked into that game!


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 18, 2009)

_The Movies_. I just happened by chance to see this in the local EB and snapped it up, as I've been wanting it for ages. Making your own films is fun.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 18, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Don't buy either - save endless amounts of money and thousands of hours of your life that will be sucked into that game!



lol. You sound like one of my dear friends. She did refer me to Runes of Magic. Apparently its similiar to WOW but free. I may look into that.


----------



## Victim (Mar 18, 2009)

I keep my soul/wallet from being sucked dry by playing online games that have little involvement, like Carnage Blender. REALLY mindless, but good for those days when you can't think anyway.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 18, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> lol. You sound like one of my dear friends. She did refer me to Runes of Magic. Apparently its similiar to WOW but free. I may look into that.



Guild Wars is another game to get into. You buy the game and then you get to play for free online. 

It's not as polished as WoW, but it IS a lot of fun.

Anyway, I got my 360 a month ago, and I've been busy with gamefly. Right now I have GTAIV and the ultimate genesis collection. 

I HIGHLY recommend the genesis collection to anyone who was a gamer in the 90s....man talk about nostalgia.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 18, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> Guild Wars is another game to get into. You buy the game and then you get to play for free online.
> 
> It's not as polished as WoW, but it IS a lot of fun.
> 
> ...



Yes. Guild Wars is full of win, but also full of grinding so it gets kind of old after a while.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 20, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Don't buy either - save endless amounts of money and thousands of hours of your life that will be sucked into that game!


i agree whole heartedly. there are plenty of damn good RPGs out there that won't take all your money, or turn you into a recluse.

*jewels_mystery*, what systems (if any) do you own? i'd be happy to make some suggestions.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 20, 2009)

Prince Dyscord said:


> I HIGHLY recommend the genesis collection to anyone who was a gamer in the 90s....man talk about nostalgia.


Phantasy Star IV for the win!
(oh, and Vectorman as well. but i'm saddened by the lack of Streets of Rage.)


----------



## jewels_mystery (Mar 20, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i agree whole heartedly. there are plenty of damn good RPGs out there that won't take all your money, or turn you into a recluse.
> 
> *jewels_mystery*, what systems (if any) do you own? i'd be happy to make some suggestions.



Believe it or not, I am still playing Resident Evil series on gamecube. I have a 360 that I need to hook up to my pc.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 20, 2009)

jewels_mystery said:


> Believe it or not, I am still playing Resident Evil series on gamecube. I have a 360 that I need to hook up to my pc.


Resident Evil 0, 1, and 4 are classics.
i've heard sketchy things about RE5, though.

if you like RPGs and have an Xbox, do look into Oblivion and/or Fallout 3 :happy: i also hear good things about Eternal Sonata and Lost Odyssey. 
if you are at all interested in GameCube RPGs, you can't get much better than Skies of Arcadia. you'd have to track it down on ebay or something, though.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 20, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> Phantasy Star IV for the win!
> (oh, and Vectorman as well. but i'm saddened by the lack of Streets of Rage.)



Never played Phantasy Star IV, didn't even know they made it. But II will always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 21, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> Phantasy Star IV for the win!
> (oh, and Vectorman as well. but i'm saddened by the lack of Streets of Rage.)


I Enjoyed Vectorman and Vectorman 2

That Star Game though. That damn, damn star game.. 


On Topic:

I -FINALLY- Freaking Beat *Paper Mario*. I was so Happy, so Relieved, I _cried._ _[YES YES LAUGH ALL YOU WANT >;O ]_


Super Mario RPG now, it is!


----------



## george83 (Mar 21, 2009)

WWE Smackdown vs Raw 2009

I just unlocked Ric Flair WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!! *STRUTS AROUND LIVING ROOM*


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 23, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> That Star Game though. That damn, damn star game..


do you mean Ristar? cos if so, that game is AWESOME.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 24, 2009)

I just bought Resident Evil 5......FINALLY a 2 player game. This is gonna be sweet


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 25, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> Resident Evil 0, 1, and 4 are classics.
> i've heard sketchy things about RE5, though.
> 
> if you like RPGs and have an Xbox, do look into Oblivion and/or Fallout 3 :happy: i also hear good things about Eternal Sonata and Lost Odyssey.
> if you are at all interested in GameCube RPGs, you can't get much better than Skies of Arcadia. you'd have to track it down on ebay or something, though.



I am still playing RE4....even though I have beat it a gabillion times


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 25, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I just bought Resident Evil 5......FINALLY a 2 player game. This is gonna be sweet



If you let me come over and play it with you, I promise to never say mean things to you again.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Mar 25, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> do you mean Ristar? cos if so, that game is AWESOME.


I got to the fire planet. I haven't been able to play since my Sega Collection Disk is for PS2 and our PS2 is a PMS'ing little _*Inaudible Foul-Mouthed Grumble* _


I Did Like it, though. 
I Got sucked into that zombie game, though. The Comic One was hard for me, though.

I never played Sonic on it, though. Cause I have the Sonic Mega Collection [PLUS] ..so.. Yarr? Lol


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 25, 2009)

Playing through Uncharted on the PS3 for the second time - such an amazing game... cannot wait for the sequel this fall.

Nathan Drake FTW!


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 25, 2009)

_Earthbound_ it's awwwwwn


----------



## Mathias (Mar 26, 2009)

I've gotten back into Yoshi's Island DS again.


----------



## gypsy (Mar 27, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Don't buy either - save endless amounts of money and thousands of hours of your life that will be sucked into that game!



*gags Edens_heel*


Nothing to see here. Move along.


----------



## KHayes666 (Mar 29, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> If you let me come over and play it with you, I promise to never say mean things to you again.



Sure  

Would be fun


----------



## gypsy (Mar 30, 2009)

LisaInNC said:


> If you let me come over and play it with you, I promise to never say mean things to you again.



*takes Lisa's temperature, then looks for the pod*


----------



## cabelhigh (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been replaying Mass Effect...for the third time.
Every time I get something different...it's still way more
awesome to be evil, though.


----------



## Fairlight88 (Mar 30, 2009)

Been playing Chrono Trigger DS and Pokemon Platinum as of late. As soon as my homework load lightens up, it's back to Street Fighter IV for me!


----------



## LisaInNC (Mar 30, 2009)

gypsy said:


> *takes Lisa's temperature, then looks for the pod*



LOL Times are hard


----------



## Matt (Mar 30, 2009)

cabelhigh said:


> I've been replaying Mass Effect...for the third time.
> Every time I get something different...it's still way more
> awesome to be evil, though.



Mass Effect is an awesome game, Wrex was my favourite party member.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 30, 2009)

I am thinking of taking the plunge... and starting to play World of Warcraft. *shudders*


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 30, 2009)

Divals said:


> I am thinking of taking the plunge... and starting to play World of Warcraft. *shudders*



We'll start organizing you're wake. Do you have any loved ones we should notify before you vanish off the face of the Earth?


----------



## omegaseph (Mar 31, 2009)

I've been playing a lot of the Shin Megami Tensei series lately. Nocturne, Persona 3, Persona 4. Lacking a PS3 or 360 yet, I can't play many of the newer games... but I make do with what I have.


----------



## Allie Cat (Mar 31, 2009)

omegaseph said:


> I've been playing a lot of the Shin Megami Tensei series lately. Nocturne, Persona 3, Persona 4. Lacking a PS3 or 360 yet, I can't play many of the newer games... but I make do with what I have.



A good choice. I have a PS3, but I still buy nearly all of Atlus's PS2 releases. They're just that awesome.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 31, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> I Got sucked into that zombie game, though. The Comic One was hard for me, though.



Comix Zone is hard. like, CONTRA hard. i mean, even if you use the infinite health cheat, it's still _hard_! i mean, if you have infinite health, and you fall in a pit of acid...you're stuck, and the game crashes.


----------



## Wild Zero (Mar 31, 2009)

_Retro Game Challenge, GTA:Chinatown Wars_ and _Professor Layton and the Curious Village_


----------



## Matt (Mar 31, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> We'll start organizing you're wake. Do you have any loved ones we should notify before you vanish off the face of the Earth?



What he said. That game will steal your soul.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 31, 2009)

Been playing Phantasy Star Portable on my PSP. I like that I could make my character a nice, big pear. :happy:


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Mar 31, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> Been playing Phantasy Star Portable on my PSP. I like that I could make my character a nice, big pear.


that game's character creator is amazing!
too bad that's about the only fully entertaining thing about that game :/
at least i thought it was. it was too "MMO" for me.


----------



## gypsy (Mar 31, 2009)

Divals said:


> I am thinking of taking the plunge... and starting to play World of Warcraft. *shudders*



*a whisper sighs to you in the wind*





_Doooooo itttttttttttttt_


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't play WOW! WOW and FFXI are evil life suckers.


----------



## Fafnir (Apr 3, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Don't play WOW! WOW and FFXI are evil life suckers.



Well if you like super heroes there's always DC online or Champions online both comming out this year. I'll be waiting for that.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 3, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Don't play WOW! WOW and FFXI are evil life suckers.



I still love FFXI so much >.>..... I don't play no more though ; _ ;


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 3, 2009)

Fafnir said:


> Well if you like super heroes there's always DC online or Champions online both comming out this year. I'll be waiting for that.



Plus the City of Heroes/Villains games. I hear they're pretty good.

I've been playing WoW a bit, but I don't think it's going to drag in my soul. I'm still playing other games, getting up and going to work every morning, and hanging out with friends in meatspace.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Music 2000 for playstation.


----------



## Keb (Apr 3, 2009)

Obsessively playing Fire Emblem: Shadow Dragon. Mmmmmmmm. My DS is starting to leave edge marks in my hands from holding it so long.


----------



## george83 (Apr 4, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> Music 2000 for playstation.



Now thats old school lol.


----------



## CCC (Apr 4, 2009)

...Pokemon Platinum. It's still as addicting a series as ever.
And a friend with a PS3 is getting RE5 on Monday, with the intention of doing the 2 player with me. Can't wait.


----------



## frankman (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm playing "Knytt Stories", a tiny freeware game that is so easy to get into and works brilliantly. It's a free-roaming platform gam with cutesy graphics, lovely fluid gameplay and just loads and loads of style.

Everyone should visit Nifflas' (Nicholas Nygren) site (google it, I'm lazy today), just to see what an amazing sense of minimalism that man has. Oh yeah, and to download the evil difficult game Within a Deep Forest.

even the level generator is kind of fun.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just moved into a new apartment and I plan on getting the following consoles for an old 1985 piece of shit Sharp TV...

Intellivision
ColecoVision
Nintendo
Atari 2600
Sega Master System
(I already own a Sega Genesis and Super Nintendo so those are already hooked)


Now for my much more modern RCA 30 inch dvd/vcr combo tv, i'll be getting the following

Sega Saturn
Atari Jaguar
Nintendo 64
(I already own a PS2)

At my home I left my High def tv, high def DVR and my PS3 for my family so I will need to get a whole new set up...when I can afford it that is. Once I do I will get the following

PS3
Nintendo Wii
Sega Dreamcast


My question for the boards are, does anyone actually own any of the older consoles I listed and is willing to part with them at a reasonable price?


----------



## Victim (Apr 6, 2009)

Intellevisions have a touchy overheat protection ciruit on the board that keeps shutting the console down because it thinks it is overheating. You need to ventilate the crap outta those things or jimmy the circuit with a resistor.

For the really ancient consoles I'd just recommend emulation, but that won't work on your old TV.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 6, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> My question for the boards are, does anyone actually own any of the older consoles I listed and is willing to part with them at a reasonable price?



I have an Atari 2600 and a bunch of games and controllers that I was planning on selling anyway. I'm not entirely sure what a reasonable price would be though, give me a few days to look into it and I'll get back to you if you're interested.


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been playing Guitar Hero. I have been playing it so much that my fingers hurt from playing hours and hours over the weekend. We bought world tour and Aerosmith and are getting Metallica tomorrow. I'm scared of Metallica!! (they're such an awesome band but the guitar part looks scary!) I played so much that in the background of all my dreams had the colored dots flying at me.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 6, 2009)

Playing through three games at the moment:

Oblivion and Valkyria Chronicles for the PS3, and Crisis Core for the PSP (despite the fact that I loathe FFVII, i'm still a little intrigued by this game).


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 6, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Valkyria Chronicles



The only PS3 exclusive that I desperately crave.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 6, 2009)

GTA Chinatown wars is amazing!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 6, 2009)

Mathias said:


> GTA Chinatown wars is amazing!



Since hubby got that game, he's had to fight my son for the DS. (it's his to begin with but boy decided to take over since dad wasn't playing much lol)


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 6, 2009)

Guitar Hero Metallica and Street Fighter IV!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 6, 2009)

how's Metallica? we got the call today that they're back in stock so we're heading out after hubby get's off work to get a copy. I'm afraid to play since i only JUST started playing guitar hero last week. I got 5 stars on nearly all the song so far though. (i'm playing the legends of rock one and Aerosmith)


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 6, 2009)

george83 said:


> Now thats old school lol.



I know...I can't live without it at the moment. I've been working on some Drum 'n' Bass material pretty much since I received it in the mail . I've made some bad ass sounds!


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 6, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> The only PS3 exclusive that I desperately crave.



It's pretty good so far, but not terribly engaging on the storyline front - mind you I'm only on chapter 5 (out of 18 I think). There are much better PS3 exclusives though - namely Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (and Uncharted 2 very soon), Little Big Planet, MGS 4, and of course, the coming soon God of War 3.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 6, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> It's pretty good so far, but not terribly engaging on the storyline front - mind you I'm only on chapter 5 (out of 18 I think). There are much better PS3 exclusives though - namely Uncharted: Drake's Fortune (and Uncharted 2 very soon), Little Big Planet, MGS 4, and of course, the coming soon God of War 3.



Played MGS4 at a friend's so that's off my list, not interested in Drake's or LBP, but I also remembered that Ratchet & Clank needs my attention as well!


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 6, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Played MGS4 at a friend's so that's off my list, not interested in Drake's or LBP, but I also remembered that Ratchet & Clank needs my attention as well!



I wasn't interested in Drake's either at first, but holy hell did it surprise me. I mean really surprised me - very good writing, and a genuine adventure game feel, not the mindless action that I expected. Ratchet and Clank is fun, but Uncharted and LBP are in a totally different league.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 7, 2009)

Cannot.
Wait.
June 16th, this year.
My Godzilla.
Cannot Wait.
-Hyperventilation-
_(Bonus Points for those who guess what game I'm obsessing over.)_

... IN THE MEANTIME
Can't play what I wanted, so my brother has me basically playing Smash Brothers Melee [GC] so we can get Mr.Game and Watch. *Dies*


----------



## Kortana (Apr 7, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Cannot.
> Wait.
> June 16th, this year.
> My Godzilla.
> ...



Could it be Ghostbusters?


----------



## MasterShake (Apr 7, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> how's Metallica? we got the call today that they're back in stock so we're heading out after hubby get's off work to get a copy. I'm afraid to play since i only JUST started playing guitar hero last week. I got 5 stars on nearly all the song so far though. (i'm playing the legends of rock one and Aerosmith)


I'm loving it!

Right now, "One" and "For Whom the Bell Tolls" are my favorites. FWtBT is relatively easy, and "One" is just an all-time favorite of mine.

Regarding difficulty, hard to say. I'm a pretty casual player. Some of the songs seem more difficult than previous GH games, especially at the medium level, but at the same time I think it's that there's a little more going on overall, rather than it being due to insane or complex gameplay.

(I hope that makes sense!)

Only two nitpicks so far:
1. The on-screen band is always Metallica for any Metallica song you do. At least so far it has been - custom/selected rockers never show up on stage whenever I'm playing a Metallica song.

2. The custom band name field is not long enough for "Lords of the God-Kings". 

But seriously, good stuff overall. I really need a second bass pedal to try some blast-beating!!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 7, 2009)

We got it last night and i've played quite a few songs. It's fun. Certainly more challenging than the previous ones i've played. But it's metal, it's just more fingering 
I love it so far. I'm enjoying how many black album songs are on it. I had to quit playing just now because my hands were hurting lol. Alex doesn't like it when i whip out the guitar because it means mommy's not paying attention for a few minutes.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 7, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Cannot.
> Wait.
> June 16th, this year.
> My Godzilla.
> ...



Is it The Sims 3?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 7, 2009)

Been playing Quantum of Solace. It's actually really good.


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 8, 2009)

SimTower, embrace corporate servitude, go on your lunch break and return to the office at 9pm because of overcrowded elevators.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 8, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ... IN THE MEANTIME
> Can't play what I wanted, so my brother has me basically playing Smash Brothers Melee [GC] so we can get Mr.Game and Watch. *Dies*



He's the only character I'm any good with. I don't own any of the games, but my friends all do, so when I can, I play with them. And the only way I stand a chance against them (two in particular) is if I use Mr. Game and Watch. He's a button masher's best friend. It was horrible when I tried playing on another friend's system, and they didn't have him available. LoL


----------



## doctorx (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been playing Resident Evil 5 a lot lately.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Apr 8, 2009)

doctorx said:


> I've been playing Resident Evil 5 a lot lately.



Playing Resident Evil 4 here.. I really would love to have R.E. 5. What do you think of it? Hopefully I get it. In the meantime, I'll stick with 4.


----------



## doctorx (Apr 8, 2009)

I love it. The co-op play is better than playing solo because the AI that controls your partner is really annoying most of the time. (i.e. standing directly between you and the enemy you're trying to shoot)


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 8, 2009)

I see a lot of people playing RE5. I'm a big fan of the RE series and was really psyched for the game and then I tired the demo. I absolutely *loathed *the controls. I'm also sick of the mutants and parasites. I miss the Zombies.  

Ah, well, I still might pick it up if I ever find it on discount.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm not really sure where I stand on RE5. It is definitely a fun game, and I'm having a lot less trouble with it than I did with older RE games on the PS1, but the controls are often annoying. I keep finding myself trying to walk and shoot at the same time, and when you have to dodge an enemy and stand still to fight it that can be rather annoying.

I almost bought RE4 today. Gamestop had the collector's edition for $8.99... but it was missing the extra disk, so what was the point?

Also, I just beat Spider-Man: Web of Shadows. The camera makes me want to stab my eyes out, but overall it's a fun and good game. Now I'm going to go back and play again on the dark path.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 8, 2009)

Victim said:


> Intellevisions have a touchy overheat protection ciruit on the board that keeps shutting the console down because it thinks it is overheating. You need to ventilate the crap outta those things or jimmy the circuit with a resistor.
> 
> For the really ancient consoles I'd just recommend emulation, but that won't work on your old TV.



I have an emulator on my computer, realisitically the consoles are to be used as props more than anything....however it would be nice to see how they work and how they controlled for their time periods.


----------



## Victim (Apr 8, 2009)

I still have a Colecovision. The controllers are horrible.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 8, 2009)

Best video game EVER.

http://www.theonion.com/content/video/hot_new_video_game_consists


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 8, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Best video game EVER.
> 
> http://www.theonion.com/content/video/hot_new_video_game_consists


i'm _totally_ pre-ordering this with Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 8, 2009)

Anybody pick up a DSi? What do you think of it?


----------



## Matt (Apr 9, 2009)

I rented Resi Evil 5 so I've been playing that alot lately. Once you get used to the awkward controls, it's a really fun game with some cool boss fights.


----------



## Fafnir (Apr 9, 2009)

Divals said:


> Plus the City of Heroes/Villains games. I hear they're pretty good.
> 
> I played CoH when it first came out and i thought about playing it again but since CoH has been out a while i figured whats the point. Why not try the updated versions. Champions Online was supposed to be a marvel game but marvel backed out. Now its just generic, even though you can see marvel character traits in some of there heroes. Also Champions are using the same engine as CoH, just updated.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 9, 2009)

after a year of waiting for a price drop, i finally got _Chains of Olympus_ for PSP.
my hat goes off to the folks at Ready at Dawn for making a portable God of War game that is just a plain ol' great God of War game -- regardless of what console it's on.

i don't know if maybe it's just me, but i feel like GoW plays _better_ on the PSP than the PS2, due to the streamlined controls.


----------



## Star Struck (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I've asked before but it was a while ago! Call of duty 4 anybody? Xbox 360...Lets play


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 9, 2009)

Star Struck said:


> I'm pretty sure I've asked before but it was a while ago! Call of duty 4 anybody? Xbox 360...Lets play



I'd play with you... 

Er, the game I mean. But I have no Xbox 360 and no Call of Duty 4... so this post is pointless, except for a lame attempt at being flirtatious. Go me!


----------



## Star Struck (Apr 10, 2009)

Divals said:


> I'd play with you...
> 
> Er, the game I mean. But I have no Xbox 360 and no Call of Duty 4... so this post is pointless, except for a lame attempt at being flirtatious. Go me!



flirting is a game too! lol jk but thanks for saying you WOULD play with me if you had it...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 10, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> after a year of waiting for a price drop, i finally got _Chains of Olympus_ for PSP.



That is a fantastic game.


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 10, 2009)

Lately I've been playing Halo: Combat Evolved.
Just to re-live the awesomeness :happy:
There's just nothing quite like a sniper-pistol or touch-of-death vehicles! :bow:

Ah, and I've also been waiting incessantly for Starcraft 2, but I guess Blizzard stopped posting release dates since they never fulfill them../ 

I'm a regular on Halo 3 though. I don't understand why I play it so much, but I sure do enjoy it! 

Hehe I really wish I hadn't lost Call of Duty 4 lol.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 10, 2009)

Star Struck said:


> flirting is a game too! lol jk but thanks for saying you WOULD play with me if you had it...



Do I win the game of flirting, or do I lose horribly?


----------



## Star Struck (Apr 10, 2009)

Dism4l said:


> Lately I've been playing Halo: Combat Evolved.
> Just to re-live the awesomeness :happy:
> There's just nothing quite like a sniper-pistol or touch-of-death vehicles! :bow:
> 
> ...



I don't understand why ANYBODY likes halo 3!!!! lol I mean they ruined snipers which is the only game type I liked! I play it as well..haven't played it much the past 2 weeks and I totally suck now  for some reason I can't play two games and be good at BOTH..I kinda have to choose! it's a sucky thing lol


----------



## Star Struck (Apr 10, 2009)

Divals said:


> Do I win the game of flirting, or do I lose horribly?



FAIL lol  JK!


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 10, 2009)

Star Struck said:


> I don't understand why ANYBODY likes halo 3!!!! lol I mean they ruined snipers which is the only game type I liked! I play it as well..haven't played it much the past 2 weeks and I totally suck now  for some reason I can't play two games and be good at BOTH..I kinda have to choose! it's a sucky thing lol



Lol I don't know- I do have lots of fun hanging with friends on there! Snipers is a bit simplistic, but it's also my favorite game type too. I love the adrenaline rush! :eat2:

Hehe I'm sorry to hear that though. Hopefully you'll rebound and start laying down some leet skillage


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 10, 2009)

Resident Evil 5 on PS3? Anyone? Anyone? Buehler?


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 10, 2009)

Star Struck said:


> FAIL lol  JK!



DAMN! I'll get you next time! 



KHayes666 said:


> Resident Evil 5 on PS3? Anyone? Anyone? Buehler?



Buehler? But yes, I'm playing RE5 on my PS3. 'tis quite fun.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 10, 2009)

Pretty much just Skate 2 on my Xbox360, Dwarf Fortress and Team Fortress 2 on PC


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 10, 2009)

Kortana said:


> Could it be Ghostbusters?


YOU GET SUPER DUPER UBERLY BONUS POINTS TO THE MAX! 
..And REP 

I am DYING for the GB Game to come out.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 10, 2009)

*STILL. TRYING. TO GET. MR GAME & WATCH*


And Quite Frankly. I'm More-So Playing "LET'S SEE HOW MUCH LONGER TILL MEGAN THROWS THIS DAMN GAME OUT THE WINDOW" 

I'm seriously ready to just put it on the ground and jump on it.
But I paid for it with my own money.
So I cannot part with it for free, out of anger.


I Wish I had Gamer Friends.
I'd be like "YOU LOVE ME, RIGHT? RIGHT? GOOOD.. NOW COME GET HIM FOR ME ALREADY >;O "


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 10, 2009)

has anyone hear heard of a freeware game called _Passage_?
it's an absolute must play. find it here: http://hcsoftware.sourceforge.net/passage/

in 5 minutes and with the lowest-res graphics imaginable, this game is filled with more emotion than even some of the deepest current-gen games available today.
it's less a game, more an experience. download it and you'll see what i mean.
i'd like to know what you all think.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 11, 2009)

Mister Mister Mister Mister Mister Game And Watch!


----------



## Matt (Apr 13, 2009)

I just completed Resi Evil 5 and started getting the achievements I missed. Wesker is very much like a blonde Neo.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 13, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *STILL. TRYING. TO GET. MR GAME & WATCH*
> 
> 
> And Quite Frankly. I'm More-So Playing "LET'S SEE HOW MUCH LONGER TILL MEGAN THROWS THIS DAMN GAME OUT THE WINDOW"
> ...




If it's super smash bros melee: you must complete both Classic or Adventure 1-P mode or the Target Test with ALL characters at any difficulty/stock, regular and hidden (that includes Mewtwo). After you do that, you'll be challenged

If its Super Smash Bros Brawl: Beat classic mode with every character...


----------



## Mathias (Apr 13, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> *STILL. TRYING. TO GET. MR GAME & WATCH*
> 
> 
> And Quite Frankly. I'm More-So Playing "LET'S SEE HOW MUCH LONGER TILL MEGAN THROWS THIS DAMN GAME OUT THE WINDOW"
> ...




If it's super smash bros melee: you must complete both Classic or Adventure 1-P mode or the Target Test with ALL characters at any difficulty/stock, regular and hidden (that includes Mewtwo). After you do that, you'll be challenged

If its Super Smash Bros Brawl: Beat classic mode with every character.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 13, 2009)

Mathias said:


> If it's super smash bros melee: you must complete both Classic or Adventure 1-P mode or the Target Test with ALL characters at any difficulty/stock, regular and hidden (that includes Mewtwo). After you do that, you'll be challenged
> 
> If its Super Smash Bros Brawl: Beat classic mode with every character.


I Completed Classic AND Adventure Mode with EVERYONE Including Mewtwo, I also Beat the Target Test. Nobody Showed up.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 13, 2009)

Anybody else played Dead Space? Now, that's how RE5 should have controlled.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 13, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Anybody else played Dead Space? Now, that's how RE5 should have controlled.



Dead Space is the first survival horror game I've ever completed, and I bought RE5 because the guys at GameStop told me it controlled more like Dead Space than the older RE titles...


----------



## HottiMegan (Apr 13, 2009)

Cant... Stop... Guitar... Hero.. III.... Must quit. My muscles hurt!


----------



## furious styles (Apr 13, 2009)

call of duty 4, modern warfare. so addictive. and i don't own it, so i've been hitting up LAN cafés and my friends' houses to get my fix.


----------



## Mokojumbie (Apr 13, 2009)

I just borrowed Guitar Hero from my nephew. I wanted to Borrow Gears of War 2, but the dude didn't want to hand over the good. Oh well. Rock On!


----------



## george83 (Apr 13, 2009)

Just got House Of The Dead: Overkill today .

Can't wait to start playing it, as it looks pretty awesome.


----------



## george83 (Apr 14, 2009)

Been playing House Of The Dead: Overkill today and it is fan "fucking" tastic .

Easily one of the best light gun games I have played in years .

I'm in love with the grindhouse style of the game, it's just awesome.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 14, 2009)

george83 said:


> Been playing House Of The Dead: Overkill today and it is fan "fucking" tastic .
> 
> Easily one of the best light gun games I have played in years .
> 
> I'm in love with the grindhouse style of the game, it's just awesome.


it's honestly the only Wii game that i enjoyed playing for more than 30 minutes. it is super great, it really is.

Mad World is pretty fun, too.

...
i'm still buying a PS3 though


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 14, 2009)

Project ZERO...


----------



## CCC (Apr 14, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> Mad World is pretty fun, too.



I haven't bought a Wii game in forever, but I was interested in Mad World.

So you'd say it's worth it?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 14, 2009)

george83 said:


> Been playing House Of The Dead: Overkill today and it is fan "fucking" tastic .
> 
> Easily one of the best light gun games I have played in years .
> 
> I'm in love with the grindhouse style of the game, it's just awesome.



I was disappointed in it and I am a fan of the HOD series. 

First of all I started to notice that the film grain was probably more to hide low quallity textures and character models than an artistic choice. The swearing was over done. I get what they were aiming for and it was still over done. It went from amusing to tiresome pretty fast. 

Lastly, the game punished you for doing well. If you did well the first time through a level it made it next too impossible to get enough money through additional play throughs to up grade all the weapons. You also can't carry over the upgraded weapons to directors cut.

Not a terrible game, just not nearly as good as I had hoped it would be. Hopefully the Conduit will not disappoint.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 14, 2009)

CCC said:


> I haven't bought a Wii game in forever, but I was interested in Mad World.
> 
> So you'd say it's worth it?


if you like fun games and Frank Miller style campy-gore, then YES.


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 15, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Hopefully the Conduit will not disappoint.



Lol that just reminds me of how my bro has been obsessing about the game for the last six months!:shocked:
By all of the truckloads of information that I get from him, it seems like the Conduit should be at least decent.:bounce:

By the way, Mad World was great- it had an interesting story line, original music, a quirky-devious sense of humor, and I got a total kick out of all of the buckets of gore that were spilled in the process of enjoying it!:happy:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 15, 2009)

Dism4l said:


> By the way, Mad World was great- it had an interesting story line, original music, a quirky-devious sense of humor, and I got a total kick out of all of the buckets of gore that were spilled in the process of enjoying it!:happy:



Mad World just doesn't appeal to me. I don't like the graphic style or the music and to me it takes more than gore to make a hardcore game. Also, I think it doesn't even support widescreen or progressive scan. 

Like I said, I'm waiting for the Conduit to redeem the Wii. A system that is nearly as powerful as the first XBOX (which was really powerful for its generation) should be able to do more than Game Cube ports, waggle fest mini games and ugly shovelware.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 15, 2009)

I Gave Smash Brothers Melee The Finger, told it to kiss my rear. 


Sucked up to my Playstation2 and the all-mighty Playstation God, and BAM! 


I'm now playing Chrono Trigger. [Why, I didn't effing think to set up my SNES and play it, is BEYOND ME. But my little brother wanted to watch me play chrono cross anyways.]


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 15, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Mad World just doesn't appeal to me. I don't like the graphic style or the music and to me it takes more than gore to make a hardcore game.


a "hardcore game" means different things to different people.
a prefer to call _Mad World_ what it is: a damn fun video game.


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 15, 2009)

Streets Of Rage-SOR,SOR2 and SOR3. I love nostalgia!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 15, 2009)

Diablo II, again


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 15, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Diablo II, again



Ah, good ol' Diablo II... I ought to play that again some day.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 15, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Diablo II, again



uswest? what class? etc.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 15, 2009)

I was so excited to get my first character into Hell for Diablo II. That was about a year ago now... and I've realized she (my Amazon) is far from good enough to handle much of anything without playing with someone else. For instance, I found out that Blood Raven has a "limited" supply of zombies she can summon. And while the undead mob gathered 'round my Valkyrie to kill it, I tried desperately to shoot arrows at a dashing Blood Raven. I think the entire battle might have taken about an hour, not including picking off the remaining zombie horde afterwards.

And I never played on Battle.net, as I never had the patience to commit the time to it. Probably missing out, but that's okay. My last character I've been building was a Holy Shock Paladin, which I properly called Boogie (It's Electric! Boogie woogie woogie!). :happy:


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 16, 2009)

Adrian bought Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters and Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles for my PSP today :happy:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 16, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> Adrian bought Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters and Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles for my PSP today :happy:



Symphony of the Night on the go. Awesome games.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 16, 2009)

furious styles said:


> uswest? what class? etc.



US West, Non-ladder, Amazon


----------



## george83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I was disappointed in it and I am a fan of the HOD series.
> 
> First of all I started to notice that the film grain was probably more to hide low quallity textures and character models than an artistic choice. The swearing was over done. I get what they were aiming for and it was still over done. It went from amusing to tiresome pretty fast.
> 
> ...



We will agree to disagree as I think its the best house of the dead yet.

I'm over halfway though the directors cut now, and still having as much fun as when i first started playing it, maybe even more so.

They have to release the soundtrack on cd!!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 16, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> Adrian bought Ratchet & Clank: Size Matters and Castlevania: The Dracula X Chronicles for my PSP today :happy:


i had _Size Matters_ for a little while. it was good, but i was more captivated by _Secret Agent Clank_. a good game all around. my only gripe was the boring bits where you have to play as Ratchet, and the Quark scenes that felt out of place. but overall the game is pretty fun, and definitely worth checking out if you are a Ratchet & Clank fan.

_Dracula X Chronicles_ is damn good, but the main game -- the remake of _Rondo of Blood_ is tough as nails. i've yet to unlock the good ending. lousy Dracula. :/


----------



## Victim (Apr 16, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i had _Size Matters_ for a little while. it was good, but i was more captivated by _Secret Agent Clank_. a good game all around. my only gripe was the boring bits where you have to play as Ratchet, and the Quark scenes that felt out of place. but overall the game is pretty fun, and definitely worth checking out if you are a Ratchet & Clank fan.
> 
> _Dracula X Chronicles_ is damn good, but the main game -- the remake of _Rondo of Blood_ is tough as nails. i've yet to unlock the good ending. lousy Dracula. :/



Quark has been a running joke since the first Ratchet and Clank game. 

Some people thought playing as Clank in the other games was the boring part, so I guess they wanted to reverse that with Secret Agent Clank. Personally I thought playing as Clank was quite fun, the puzzles weren't that hard and were a decent break from the action. Although I wish Clank could use the Rip You a New One...


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 16, 2009)

george83 said:


> We will agree to disagree as I think its the best house of the dead yet.
> 
> I'm over halfway though the directors cut now, and still having as much fun as when i first started playing it, maybe even more so.
> 
> They have to release the soundtrack on cd!!!



have to agree, the music, the gratuitous swearing, the *GOREGASM* I just love it, when I was playing through it I forgot that I had unlocked directors cut for about two weeks because me and my friends were working on saving for the guns on the normal game, then I stumbled on Directors cut and even though we needed to save up again, the re-working of the levels completely renewed my interest in overkill, I'll probably play it later

Ballistic trauma is probably my favourite level(it is just unfortunate that my friend has the highest score, she won't let me live that one down), and auto shot-gun is definitely my favourite weapon

do you guys use the guns peripherals? You should it kicks ass. I have the zapper and the ams magnum, zapper is more comfortable but the magnum is cooler, I'd definitely get at least one for this game, it just makes shaking off enemies harder, but then if you're more accurate that wont matter


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 16, 2009)

george83 said:


> We will agree to disagree as I think its the best house of the dead yet.



Best House of the Dead? Have you seen 4?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jyOGX67BjQ

This NEEDS a home version. The Wii probably couldn't handle it though, unfortunately, because of the huge numbers of Zombies on screen at once mixed the high graphic detail.


----------



## Teecher (Apr 16, 2009)

I've seen this character on another board. I can describe him and maybe you can help me identify him. (By the way, I've already done this on THAT board - and even the poster, could not identify the character)

He is in a forest, standing up from a squatting position. 
He stands comfortably 6 feet tall. He wears a hood, had a golden mark (circle) on his forehead. 
In his right hand is a long, broad sword. 
On his left hand, is a large blue gauntlet (glove), which appears to have jewels where the knuckles are. 
The glove covers his entire hand and forearm comfortably.
He also is wearing shoulder pads over the 'hoodie'

Who is he?


Thanks.

By the way the game that I currently play most is Spider Solitaire - 4 suits. I used to play Metal Slug 2 - top score - 4.2 million.


Teecher


----------



## GutsGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Hmm... depends. Right now I'm playing a lot of ForumWarz, which is a free online browser-based game that mocks a lot of Internet culture phenomena... it's NWS and pretty saucy in spots, but it's pretty addictive.

I haven't played these in a while, but I still own and am very fond of: _Diablo, Diablo 2, Diablo 2: Lord of Destruction_, all the _StarCraft_ games, and _Warcraft III_ and _Warcraft III: Reign of Chaos_. I don't have _World of Warcraft_ because I am currently in college and want to remain there.  Also, I am too poor for it.

As far as my game-playing tastes go, I LOOOOVE fantasy and science fiction games, as well as horror games, and I especially adore hack 'n' slash games. I'm pretty anti-intellectual as far as my game-playing habits go. 

I'm eagerly looking forward to _Diablo III_ (w00t!). The previews and artwork for it look amazing, and I'm interested to see how they continue the storyline. I'll probably have to upgrade my system for that baby, though.

I was going to get a free X-Box from a fellow student at my college, but he and I have dropped out of touch so I need to see if he's still there and still willing to give it to me.  I hope I can still get it because I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 16, 2009)

Teecher said:


> I've seen this character on another board. I can describe him and maybe you can help me identify him. (By the way, I've already done this on THAT board - and even the poster, could not identify the character)
> 
> He is in a forest, standing up from a squatting position.
> He stands comfortably 6 feet tall. He wears a hood, had a golden mark (circle) on his forehead.
> ...



can you provide a pic? that may help.


----------



## george83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Lastminute.Tom said:


> have to agree, the music, the gratuitous swearing, the *GOREGASM* I just love it, when I was playing through it I forgot that I had unlocked directors cut for about two weeks because me and my friends were working on saving for the guns on the normal game, then I stumbled on Directors cut and even though we needed to save up again, the re-working of the levels completely renewed my interest in overkill, I'll probably play it later
> 
> Ballistic trauma is probably my favourite level(it is just unfortunate that my friend has the highest score, she won't let me live that one down), and auto shot-gun is definitely my favourite weapon
> 
> do you guys use the guns peripherals? You should it kicks ass. I have the zapper and the ams magnum, zapper is more comfortable but the magnum is cooler, I'd definitely get at least one for this game, it just makes shaking off enemies harder, but then if you're more accurate that wont matter



I have just beaten the directors cut and it is way better than the story mode in the game, all the wee extras in it, makes the game that bit more enjoyable. 

I agree Ballistic trauma is also my fave level also, esp in the directors cut. 

Just have to collect all the collactables in the game now, but I am really having a blast .

I have not got a gun for the wii yet but I am really hoping to get the HOTD gun soon, it looks awesome and I've read its one of the best guns on the market.



Jack Skellington said:


> Best House of the Dead? Have you seen 4?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jyOGX67BjQ
> 
> This NEEDS a home version. The Wii probably couldn't handle it though, unfortunately, because of the huge numbers of Zombies on screen at once mixed the high graphic detail.




Sega have said if House of the dead 2 and 3 sold well on the wii they would bring 4 on the wii, but they have brought out overkill since then.

We will at least get a sequel to overkill, but hopefully 4 will make its way out.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 17, 2009)

Harley Quinn flips out in latest Batman: Arkham Asylum Trailer
from what i've seen of this game so far, i only have one complaint...
WHY CAN'T I PLAY IT NOW?


----------



## Mathias (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't forget Bane!


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 17, 2009)

I'm not much for the superhero games (only one I've played on my own system was X-Men Legends 2 - Rise of Apocalypse), but that Arkham game looks divine...


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2009)

Not too keen on the dominatrix Harley. Other than that the game looks pretty good.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 17, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Not too keen on the dominatrix Harley. Other than that the game looks pretty good.


i think that Harley's new look is perfectly suited for the darker, more psychotic tone of the game's presentation.
i can't see _The Animated Series_ versions of Harley, The Ridder, or Killer Croc fitting in with the context of this game. i think the new Harley is awesome sauce.

i will kinda miss the jester hat, though.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i think that Harley's new look is perfectly suited for the darker, more psychotic tone of the game's presentation.



I disagree. 

They still could have stayed truer to the character in a darker setting by using crazed or more evil looking jester look instead of just slutting her up with the dominatrix mixed with school girl fetish. 

The other characters I've seen so far stay much closer to their standard appearance while still being edgier.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 17, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I disagree.
> 
> They still could have stayed truer to the character in a darker setting by using crazed or more evil looking jester look instead of just slutting her up with the dominatrix mixed with school girl fetish.


it's a nurse's outfit. which fits, seeing as she's a psychiatrist and all.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> it's a nurse's outfit. which fits, seeing as she's a psychiatrist and all.



That addition of little hat doesn't really qualify that outfit it a nurse's outfit. Besides a psychiatrist is not a medical doctor. So, no, it doesn't really work in my opinion.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 17, 2009)

The one villain that'd make this game perfect is The Riddler.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 17, 2009)

Mathias said:


> The one villain that'd make this game perfect is The Riddler.


he's in it. i can't wait to see how the update his appearance for the game. did you ever read the recent novel _Joker_? i reckon his appearance may be close to what was seen in that book.





(note that he also seems to be modeled after Johnny Depp...hmm...
but that may be a discussion for the comic book and/or movie thread!  )


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 17, 2009)

I just rewatched the Harley trailer. It's still really bugging me. 

Instead of getting a spookier or more demented version of her regular look (which would have been cool) we are getting something that looks like the stereotypical dominatrix Lolita's that are plaguing way too many Japanese fighting games right now.

Now that I think about it, her new look reminds me a bit of Rainbow Mika from Street Fighter Alpha. It just makes me cringe. 

Not really a total deal breaker and I hope the game will still be awesome. The voice casting certainly is top notch. Her redesign just strikes me way as too much pandering and such a lost opportunity. 

Ugh, sorry it just bugs me.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 17, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> he's in it. i can't wait to see how the update his appearance for the game. did you ever read the recent novel _Joker_? i reckon his appearance may be close to what was seen in that book.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh that is just perfect!


----------



## Mathias (Apr 17, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I just rewatched the Harley trailer. It's still really bugging me.
> 
> Instead of getting a spookier or more demented version of her regular look (which would have been cool) we are getting something that looks like the stereotypical dominatrix Lolita's that are plaguing way too many Japanese fighting games right now.
> 
> ...



We don't know enough about the game yet. Maybe her original costume will show up if you beat the game.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 20, 2009)

Mathias said:


> We don't know enough about the game yet. Maybe her original costume will show up if you beat the game.


i don't care either way.
_i_ think her new look is great, and this game looks like it's gonna be super fun.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 22, 2009)

Just finished Moon for the DS. I can't praise this game enough. The graphics they were able to pull off are nothing short or astounding for the system. Lots of voice acting as well. Moon is a FPS but not a run and gun shooter. It's an exploration based shooter more like the Metroid Prime games. Oh, yeah, it even uses the DS rumble pack.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 22, 2009)

I'm probably going to pick up Saints Row 2 today. Some friends back home recommended it and while people call it a GTA 4 clone, I want to try it because GTA 4 was too plain for me. Also, has anyone here used Gamefly before? What was your experience with it.


----------



## cammy (Apr 22, 2009)

Katamari - light, colorful, nice music - total chic game


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 22, 2009)

Just completed Streets Of Rage 3 with Leon Shiva-wicked game... 

Oh,and moar Music2000 ftw.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 22, 2009)

cammy said:


> Katamari - light, colorful, nice music - total chic game


i must contest this statement. although one can consider the game "girl friendly" because of the colorful graphics and "pick up and play" friendly gameplay style, i wouldn't call it a "chick game."
to that end...what exactly _is_ a chick game? does that mean non-games like Nintendogs, Cooking Mama, and We Cheer - games that are designed from the ground up to be as stereotypical as possible to rake in money from this "new fangled female gaming audience"? i mean, shit, i can just picture some EA exec now reading this and thinking "hey, let's make a game with a light, colorful cheerleading dog. let's spend all the money on marketing instead of gameplay. girls will buy millions of it." the concept of a "chick game" is a fallacy.
without getting any more longwinded than i already have, let me get to my point.
why can't we just call Katamari Damacy what it is - a damn fun video game?


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 22, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i must contest this statement. although one can consider the game "girl friendly" because of the colorful graphics and "pick up and play" friendly gameplay style, i wouldn't call it a "chick game."
> to that end...what exactly _is_ a chick game? does that mean non-games like Nintendogs, Cooking Mama, and We Cheer - games that are designed from the ground up to be as stereotypical as possible to rake in money from this "new fangled female gaming audience"? i mean, shit, i can just picture some EA exec now reading this and thinking "hey, let's make a game with a light, colorful cheerleading dog. let's spend all the money on marketing instead of gameplay. girls will buy millions of it." the concept of a "chick game" is a fallacy.
> without getting any more longwinded than i already have, let me get to my point.
> why can't we just call Katamari Damacy what it is - a damn fun video game?



Hear, hear!

...I just got my ass handed to me in co-op Super Mario 3 by a girl.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 22, 2009)

Divals said:


> Hear, hear!
> 
> ...I just got my ass handed to me in co-op Super Mario 3 by a girl.


thank you for stressing another good point.
not all girls are into simple games (Tetris, Katamari, Peggle [which are all great games, btw]). there's plenty of hardcore gamers in the world who - *SHOCK* - happen to be girls!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 22, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> why can't we just call Katamari Damacy what it is



I calls it boring. 

Never got into that game.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 22, 2009)

Hey! I had my mom buy me We Cheer for my birthday!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 22, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I calls it boring.
> 
> Never got into that game.



must you always piss on everything i say? seriously man, what did i say to you to make you hold such a grudge? i've never even spoken to you!


----------



## CCC (Apr 22, 2009)

On a positive Katamari-related note, I can't wait for Katamari 3.
There's at least one stage where you start at the typical microscopic size and end up rolling up planets and stars, in space. O_O

Too bad I don't own a PS3, and probably never will.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 22, 2009)

CCC said:


> On a positive Katamari-related note, I can't wait for Katamari 3.
> There's at least one stage where you start at the typical microscopic size and end up rolling up planets and stars, in space. O_O
> 
> Too bad I don't own a PS3, and probably never will.


you mean Katamari Tribute? yeah, that looks sweet. 
but...story wise, wasn't the point to make balls into stars? so now you'll be rolling stars up to make stars? @[email protected]


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 22, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> you mean Katamari Tribute? yeah, that looks sweet.
> but...story wise, wasn't the point to make balls into stars? so now you'll be rolling stars up to make stars? @[email protected]



Maybe SUPERNOVAS!!!!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 22, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> must you always piss on everything i say? seriously man, what did i say to you to make you hold such a grudge? i've never even spoken to you!



Okay, I'm totally confused here. 

I piss on everything you say because I thought Katamari was boring and disliked Harley's new outfit!? Wha!? I didn't see Cammy get up set when you went off on a tangent because she called Katamari a girl's game. 

It's nothing personal. We are just discussing games here. People aren't going to have the same tastes.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 22, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Okay, I'm totally confused here.
> 
> I piss on everything you say because I thought Katamari was boring and disliked Harley's new outfit!? Wha!? I didn't see Cammy get up set when you went off on a tangent because she called Katamari a girl's game.
> 
> It's nothing personal. We are just discussing games here. People aren't going to have the same tastes.


i think it's the way you come across. i respect different opinions, i'm no typical fan-boy. but it's like...with the Harley thing, i brought it up, you brought up your opinion, i brought up mine, and you countered my opinion.
i dunno. it's not what you say, more how you say it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 22, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> but it's like...with the Harley thing, i brought it up, you brought up your opinion, i brought up mine, and you countered my opinion.



That's pretty much how discussions go. It's nothing personal.

I like Harley as a character and have strong opinions on the subject. I also *deeply* dislike the dominatrix Lolita look so prevalent in many Japanese games right now. So, mixing the two, I'm obviously not going to care for. Just be thankful they didn't do that to Wonder Woman (My favorite DC character) in a video game. Now, that would have really irked me. But, again, It's nothing personal.

Also, I'm sure there are loads of games I like that people think suck or are boring. Like Kameo for the 360. I really enjoyed the game but a lot people seem to really hate it. Doesn't bother me and I don't take it personally.


----------



## Uriel (Apr 22, 2009)

Well, I haven't played it much, but I have been wtching my visiting dad and brother play Call of Duty 4. It really is like an awesome movie.. \Thinking about picking up Res Evil 5, if Shawn (Brother) leaves his PS3 here at my place.


----------



## StarMoon (Apr 22, 2009)

Knights of the Old Republic for the 5th time...


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 22, 2009)

StarMoon said:


> Knights of the Old Republic for the 5th time...



Aside from the ending plot of the second one, the KotOR games are by far my favorite Star Wars games (I never got to experience the more classic ones like X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter. I rank KotORs just slightly above Jedi Knight 2). I've played them several times now, and what's sad is I still can't bring myself to play all the way through as a Dark Jedi (I tried in KotOR 2, but Master Vrook kicked my arse repeatedly. I gave up in frustration). Out of curiosity, does anyone have any word on the possible production of a third one?


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 22, 2009)

While My Ps2 is PMS'ing, I'm playing Kirby Crystal Shards or whatever it's called.
AM PSYCHED. So is my brother. He likes Kirby. Rofl.


'Borrowed' it from a friend who's N64 doesn't work while she was pitchin' a fit like a 2 year old. Not like she'll be using it anytime soon. [Does that make me a retro-game addict? or just a bad person in general? Rofl ]


----------



## PhatChk (Apr 23, 2009)

Lets see in my psp I have been playing Katamari, and Grand Theft Auto, on my PS2 Rock Band 1 and Final Fantasy XII and on the Wii, Zelda Twilight Princess and Mario Brawl. I play too much!


----------



## pdgujer148 (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm playing "Mirror's Edge" right now. I wish that it was a better game. I want to like it, the rooftop sequences are pretty fun and the graphics are nice. 

However, the indoor sequences suck. No clear path to the goal, gunmen with perfect aim shooting at you, screw up once ad you are dead. Well, that actually sounds kind of fun, except it isn't. Think what Spiderman 2 (the game) was like indoors vs. outdoors and you'll have an idea.


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 23, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> While My Ps2 is PMS'ing, I'm playing Kirby Crystal Shards or whatever it's called.
> AM PSYCHED. So is my brother. He likes Kirby. Rofl.
> 
> 
> 'Borrowed' it from a friend who's N64 doesn't work while she was pitchin' a fit like a 2 year old. Not like she'll be using it anytime soon. [Does that make me a retro-game addict? or just a bad person in general? Rofl ]



Ah, I do like that game. I had lost my N64 copy, but my brother bought it for his Wii. The game itself is just adorable, which makes it very fitting for a Kirby game. Note the signature:happy:


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 23, 2009)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Aside from the ending plot of the second one, the KotOR games are by far my favorite Star Wars games (I never got to experience the more classic ones like X-Wing vs. TIE Fighter. I rank KotORs just slightly above Jedi Knight 2). I've played them several times now, and what's sad is I still can't bring myself to play all the way through as a Dark Jedi (I tried in KotOR 2, but Master Vrook kicked my arse repeatedly. I gave up in frustration). Out of curiosity, does anyone have any word on the possible production of a third one?



I believe they are working on a third one... but that it will be an MMO.


----------



## Mathias (Apr 23, 2009)

Lego Rock Band is being made why exactly?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 23, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Lego Rock Band is being made why exactly?


cos money is awesome!

if the game can be compatible with Rock Band 1 and 2 downloads, i think it'd be worthwhile. but if it's not, then yeah...i really fail to see the point, outside of a quick cash in.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 23, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Lego Rock Band is being made why exactly?



Yeah, I don't get that either. 

Yes, the Lego SW, Indy and Batman games are fun and cute but that doesn't mean Lego works for everything. I understand stuff like GH Metalica and RB Beatles but slapping a Lego veneer over RB strikes me as amazingly pointless cash in even by cash in standards. Really can't see it being a must have for RB fans.


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm finding _The Club_ to be well worth the $10 I spent on it. Mindless time attack arcade shooting is right up my alley.


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 24, 2009)

Just bought a Gamecube for 30 dollars......and it works!

*sweeeeeet*


----------



## Melian (Apr 24, 2009)

Playing Resistance 2, but DYING for Prototype to be released. That game looks fucking sexy.....

(also kind of excited for Splatterhouse to be released on PS3...ah, the nostalgia)


----------



## Mathias (Apr 25, 2009)

What do you all think this could be a countdown to? 

My guess is Marvel vs Capcom 2 re-release over PSN/XBL **Giddy squeal**  Here's hoping!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 26, 2009)

The opening cinema of Ghostbusters. This game is going to rule. 

http://www.gametrailers.com/player/48373.html


----------



## Twilley (Apr 26, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> The opening cinema of Ghostbusters. This game is going to rule.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/48373.html



Oh totally! I've been waiting on this since that one company made teaser footage a few years back...


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 26, 2009)

Been on a bit of a gaming binge on my SEGA Megadrive:

Alien Storm
Super Hang On
Columns (Levels past Lv 30 really are an SOB to beat!)
Golden Axe

Might play Splatterhouse 2 and Streets Of Rage later...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 26, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> The opening cinema of Ghostbusters. This game is going to rule.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/48373.html


Are you TRYING To make me explode?! [Really. Cause that'd be one HELLOFA Mess!] 


*Twitchy Twitch Twitch*


I Cannot Wait. CANNOTTTT WAAAIIITTTT


----------



## troubadours (Apr 26, 2009)

grand theft auto: chinatown wars


----------



## KHayes666 (Apr 27, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> The opening cinema of Ghostbusters. This game is going to rule.
> 
> http://www.gametrailers.com/player/48373.html



I read about it in Nintendo Power, should be SICKKKK


----------



## sarahreign (Apr 27, 2009)

So far I've been playing COD World at war and COD 4.....Resident evil 5,Facebreaker,NBA Live,Dead Space, BioShock!!!!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 28, 2009)

i started playing Disgaea on PSP. i like SRPGs a lot, and i'd heard great things about the Disgaea series. i got _Afternoon of Darkness_ a few months ago and i just started playing two weeks ago 
i was expecting it to be good, but... i can't put it down. seriously, i play on the potty at work and everything. and since i take the bus to work, i don't have to worry about setting time aside to "_level up my dOOds_."


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 28, 2009)

Mathias said:


> What do you all think this could be a countdown to?
> 
> My guess is Marvel vs Capcom 2 re-release over PSN/XBL **Giddy squeal**  Here's hoping!



You probably already know this, it's now official. 

Graphics comparison.

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/04/28/marvel-vs-capcom-2s-graphical-options-compared/


----------



## Teleute (Apr 28, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i started playing Disgaea on PSP. i like SRPGs a lot, and i'd heard great things about the Disgaea series. i got _Afternoon of Darkness_ a few months ago and i just started playing two weeks ago
> i was expecting it to be good, but... i can't put it down. seriously, i play on the potty at work and everything. and since i take the bus to work, i don't have to worry about setting time aside to "_level up my dOOds_."



Oooh, I'ma look into that. I haven't played a tactical since FFTA years ago, but it was MEGA fun. 

Right now I'm playing Star Ocean: The Last Hope and I'm still trying to take over the galaxy in Spore. I just finished up my second run of Mass Effect, so I'ma push Jason and the Argonauts in there somewhere. 

Oh. And I'm also playing Lips, because I'm the lamest person ever. Fuck it, I LOVE my karaoke game, so there! I just got infinity ranking singing Bust A Move, heh.


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 28, 2009)

I must add my voice to the 'Disgaea is awesome' group. Though I like the third best, but if you don't have a PS3 you're kind of out of luck on that one. 

There's quite a few SRPGs on the PSP and PS2 though, and Atlus and NIS keep coming out with more. Disgaea 2 should be rereleased on the PSP at some point in the near future..


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 28, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Oooh, I'ma look into that. I haven't played a tactical since FFTA years ago, but it was MEGA fun.
> 
> Oh. And I'm also playing Lips, because I'm the lamest person ever. Fuck it, I LOVE my karaoke game, so there! I just got infinity ranking singing Bust A Move, heh.


then i'd absolutely recommend the Disgaea series. i particularly prefer the PSP version over the console versions, because the PSP lends itself more easily to "pick up and play" type playing.
if you liked FFTA, you'd like this cos it's silly and doesn't take itself seriously. the game play is strategic of course, but the gameplay is fast and pretty furious. you create all kinds of different party members each with their own special moves, and you can level up your weapons and items. it's deep, but it never makes you feel as though you're forced to explore it all.
and of course, there's multiple endings, and the fact that you can level up your characters to level *9,999* if you feel so inclined.

also, i don't have an Xbox, so i don't think i'll be playing _Lips_. but i sure do like me some _Singstar_ once in a while


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm currently in a season of NCAA Football 2009 for the 360 with my coworkers... I'm using Texas Tech- no Top Ten teams allowed, and so far I'm 1-0. Someone named half of my roster goofy names, so I had to change them LOL


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 28, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I just finished up my second run of Mass Effect



Great game.


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (Apr 28, 2009)

sarahreign said:


> So far I've been playing COD World at war and COD 4.....Resident evil 5,Facebreaker,NBA Live,Dead Space, BioShock!!!!!



Call of Duty WOW and 4?? Veeery nice.  I can never get out of my head, "Capture the HQ!!!" LOL I'm buffalorock73 on XBox Live when I return to the states in August, just so anyone knows!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 28, 2009)

Divals said:


> Disgaea 2 should be rereleased on the PSP at some point in the near future..


http://playstation.joystiq.com/2008/12/28/yep-disgaea-2-is-coming-to-the-psp/
http://playstation.joystiq.com/2009/02/27/disgaea-2-dark-hero-days-psp-trailer/
okay


----------



## Allie Cat (Apr 28, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> http://playstation.joystiq.com/2008/12/28/yep-disgaea-2-is-coming-to-the-psp/
> http://playstation.joystiq.com/2009/02/27/disgaea-2-dark-hero-days-psp-trailer/
> okay



Sorry, I'm used to being the only person I know who follows NISA news


----------



## Jigen (Apr 28, 2009)

Now I'm playing Dragon Quest VIII - Journey of the Cursed King. I'm still trying to pass che mission at the Argonia's Dragons' Graveyard.


----------



## Edens_heel (Apr 28, 2009)

Jigen said:


> Now I'm playing Dragon Quest VIII - Journey of the Cursed King. I'm still trying to pass che mission at the Argonia's Dragons' Graveyard.



Wow, one of the best games I've ever played... took me 96 hours with a lot of the side quests completed at the end. I've never played another game that so perfectly melded an alive and unique world with amazing visuals and music - great voice acting even! Now I want to play it all over again. I think DQVIII and FFXII were, far and away, the bet RPG's of the last TWO generations, except for maybe Vagrant Story or Chrono Cross.

Also, just beat Valkyria Chronicles for the PS3. Absolutely amazing, though episodes 7 and 17 left me wanting to chuck the controller through the television in a way that I haven't wanted to since my youth. Highly recommended, especially once the story begins to really pick up around Episode 7. My only disappointment with it was that it made me long for another Skies of Arcadia - same development team.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 29, 2009)

Just started playing Aidyn Chronicles: The First Mage 


Had to stop once though already.
Got Uberly confused as to the game play.

BUT I WILL CONTINUE ON!.. for now.


----------



## Victim (Apr 29, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Just started playing Aidyn Chronicles: The First Mage
> 
> 
> Had to stop once though already.
> ...



Don't stop to read the books. There are like 123742974982739 of them and they are all useless. There is one book later in the game that will crash the program when you try and read it! Don't even waste skill points on reading. Also, if you want to make money, there are potions you can make and then sell for a signifcant profit (enough to buy that belt that ressurects you!) Defense potions are good for this, as well as to use. Items are VERY important to survival.

Cast Wall of Bones on bosses. Avoid having it cast ON you. Getting hit by it SUCKS. 

NEVER attack the elves. Pongchangarat is much weaker than these guys.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Apr 29, 2009)

So I'm in the beta testing for Battlefield: Heroes. It's actually a damn respectable entry in the series. I mean, I was playing, looked at the clock, and saw that it was midnight. I looked again shortly after and it was 1:30 AM.


----------



## Commander Keen (Apr 29, 2009)

Dwarf Fortress


----------



## Pixelpops (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm playing Majoras Mask on the Wii.

Exciting times! This is probably my favouritest Zelda game! <3


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Apr 30, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> I'm playing Majoras Mask on the Wii.
> 
> Exciting times! This is probably my favouritest Zelda game! <3



i own the Game Cube version, and have owned it for years. i hope to play it one day


----------



## CCC (Apr 30, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> I'm playing Majoras Mask on the Wii.
> 
> Exciting times! This is probably my favouritest Zelda game! <3



Amen. I've played it a good 30+ times, and it never gets old...
Definitely my favorite.


----------



## 1300 Class (May 1, 2009)

_Crusader Kings_, from Paradox on the PC.


----------



## Dism4l (May 1, 2009)

Pixelpops said:


> I'm playing Majoras Mask on the Wii.
> 
> Exciting times! This is probably my favouritest Zelda game! <3



Sweet! Yes, what a great game. Too bad, I have so many friends that never got to play it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 1, 2009)

I have Ocarina and Majora's for the N64. Bought them when they first came out. Day one, baby! I'm a long time Zelda nerd.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 1, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I have Ocarina and Majora's for the N64. Bought them when they first came out. Day one, baby! I'm a long time Zelda nerd.



Man, I've still got the gold cartridges from the two NES games! Bought the original Zelda the first week it was available in North America - had to cross the border from BC into Bellingham and pick it up at Bellis Fair mall there.

Still, through the entire series, not one title has come close to the fun and overall epic, complete feel of the SNES title, A Link to the Past. Plus, the ending music -always- gets to me


----------



## Preston (May 1, 2009)

If you haven't picked up MadWorld, you're wrong.


----------



## Mini (May 1, 2009)

Spent most of the day playing through Devil May Cry 4 on... Human. I am less than a man today.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 1, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Still, through the entire series, not one title has come close to the fun and overall epic, complete feel of the SNES title, A Link to the Past. Plus, the ending music -always- gets to me



The one thing that still stands out in my mind about that game was the thunderstorm at the beginning. It was so well done for it's day. The sound of the rain and thunder was perfect. Really pulled me into the game. 

Link to the past and Super Metroid are my two favorite SNES games. They still hold up even today. Simply awesome and timeless games.


----------



## Mathias (May 1, 2009)

Mini said:


> Spent most of the day playing through Devil May Cry 4 on... Human. I am less than a man today.



Do you need to play the others to understand the story? I'd buy them all but my sister borrowed my PS2.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 1, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> The one thing that still stands out in my mind about that game was the thunderstorm at the beginning. It was so well done for it's day. The sound of the rain and thunder was perfect. Really pulled me into the game.
> 
> Link to the past and Super Metroid are my two favorite SNES games. They still hold up even today. Simply awesome and timeless games.



So agreed - it's up there with Super Metroid as one of the most cinematic openings for a game ever, despite the limitations of 16 bit graphics and sound. 

I'd say that, without question, Super Metroid is my favourite game of all time, not matter the system. But on the SNES, the very close follow ups would be A Link to the Past, Chrono Trigger, and Final Fantasy 3/6. Toss in Secret of Mana for good measure, and you never need to own another SNES game. Those have infinite replayability, even still to this day.

Damn, why do I have a feeling that before the end of the day I will be breaking out at least one of those games?


----------



## Mini (May 1, 2009)

Mathias said:


> Do you need to play the others to understand the story? I'd buy them all but my sister borrowed my PS2.



OK, for the uninitiated, this is the overarching story of the Devil May Cry series:

You are Dante, and you are a half-demon, half-human hybrid. You FUCK SHIT UP.

You are now up to speed. Just play the damn game.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 1, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> So agreed - it's up there with Super Metroid as one of the most cinematic openings for a game ever, despite the limitations of 16 bit graphics and sound.



Super Metroid, to me, is the high point of the 16 bit era. It's atmosphere was unequaled. The sense of mystery and isolation it was able to convey was simply astounding. In my opinion, one of the greatest games of all time.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 2, 2009)

_Ken Griffey Jr's Winning Run_, _Pirates! Gold_, _NHL 95 Elitserien_, _NHLPA '93_ The Whale, they only beat Vancouver once maybe twice in a lifetime.


----------



## Pixelpops (May 2, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I have Ocarina and Majora's for the N64. Bought them when they first came out. Day one, baby! I'm a long time Zelda nerd.



I've had them since they came out on the N64 also, but having younger siblings is not conducive to keeping N64 controllers in any kind of playable condition  I have the cart on my shelf, and damn near every day for a year I've stared at it longingly...


----------



## Preston (May 2, 2009)

Am I the only person that thinks _Twilight Princess_ is the best Zelda game?

Really?

And that OoT and LttP were both really underwhelming comparatively?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 2, 2009)

Preston said:


> Am I the only person that thinks _Twilight Princess_ is the best Zelda game?
> 
> Really?
> 
> And that OoT and LttP were both really underwhelming comparatively?


i say yes. i also will pray to the gaming gods, that they may save your troubled soul.

"_oh great Falcon...bringer of punches...show this lost soul your moves..._"


----------



## Preston (May 2, 2009)

You know, if Captain Falcon is the gaming God, I'll stay on the fun side of the fence and play MadWorld.


----------



## Mathias (May 2, 2009)

Preston said:


> Am I the only person that thinks _Twilight Princess_ is the best Zelda game?
> 
> Really?
> 
> And that OoT and LttP were both really underwhelming comparatively?



I'm going to try and finish that game over the Summer.


----------



## Preston (May 2, 2009)

The final boss fight is one of my favorite ones ever. So good.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 2, 2009)

Preston said:


> Am I the only person that thinks _Twilight Princess_ is the best Zelda game?
> 
> Really?
> 
> And that OoT and LttP were both really underwhelming comparatively?



I agree that OoT is underwhelming, and it's the only one I have yet to finish because I just find it DULL. But then, Twilight Princess was also dull as frak. The overworld was enormous but so sparsely populated that it felt like a dead world. And the final boss fights were very underwhelming except for the one-on-one. I would say that Wind Waker did a better job with the very last fight though. The only thing that Twilight Princess did better than others, for me, was the music during the final assault on Hyrule castle. That was so hauntingly perfect.

As for why you think LttP was underwhelming, I can only echo sentiments that you have a deeply troubled soul. I still remember the day that came out and it was fucking amazing. The ice dungeon was the bane of my existence for the longest time.


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> The ice dungeon was the bane of my existence for the longest time.



You mean that it stops being so?

How long until that time?


----------



## Edens_heel (May 2, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> You mean that it stops being so?
> 
> How long until that time?



It isn't any more, but you have to understand that when I was a kid, I played that game so much that, to this day almost fifteen years later, I can still plow through it without dying or quitting in just under five hours - every heart piece included. 

There were three games that I played so much to I literally have memorized even to this day - locations of all items, etc. LttP, Super Metroid, and Chrono Trigger. With Super Metroid, it became a thing with me and my friends. We were stuck trying to find the Gravity Suit, and in doing so we found every single nook and cranny in that game. Then it became about who can beat it fastest with everything.

As for Chrono Trigger, I was CONVINCED that you could find Schala somewhere in that game. So convinced that I beat it probable close to thirty times trying to find her. Again, as a result, I still have that damn game burned into my memory.

Same thing with LttP - those fifth and sixth dungeons that piss most people off in the dark world, those I play through like I'm in a trance at this point.

Damn... I've got a flight from Vancouver to Montreal next week and suddenly i'm feeling the need to take my Game Boy Advance copy of LttP with me on the flight... 6 hours is enough time for a playthrough!


----------



## Preston (May 2, 2009)

Chrono Trigger...

...

:wubu:


----------



## Matt (May 2, 2009)

I've been playing Super Mario Galaxy. I don't play platformers very often so it's been a nice change from shooting things.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 2, 2009)

I hopped into the beta test for Battlefield Heroes. It's wonderful! It's the Battlefield series simplified with a few tweaks. It's pretty non-buggy and runs smooth as heck.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 3, 2009)

Preston said:


> Am I the only person that thinks _Twilight Princess_ is the best Zelda game?



I don't know if I would go as far as the best Zelda ever. But it was an awesome game and definitely my favorite Zelda since Ocarina. 

As Zelda games go I personally didn't care for Wind Waker as much as the others. Did not like the graphics style and found all the boating rather tedious. I feel pretty much the same about Phantom Hourglass. Again, do not like that graphics style and having to endlessly replay through the main dungeon was boring as hell. I also *REALLY* disliked the stylus only control. 

Now there aren't any Zelda games I absolutely hate. But Waker and Phantom are certainly my least favorites so far.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 3, 2009)

Call me odd but Link's Awakening was amazing as hell, especially when you consider that it is on such weak hardware. Easily my favorite Zelda game.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 3, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Call me odd but Link's Awakening was amazing as hell, especially when you consider that it is on such weak hardware.



I agree, I think it was a fantastic game. It's my favorite 2-D Zelda after Link to the past.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 3, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Call me odd but Link's Awakening was amazing as hell, especially when you consider that it is on such weak hardware. Easily my favorite Zelda game.


i agree with you. to this day, that game stands as my single favorite game ever, and i would say it's the greatest game i've ever played.
it is amazing not only because it took everything that LttP did and improved upon it, but it did it on an 8-Bit portable without any color! (although i do prefer the Game Boy Color remaster.)
aside from that, it showed that portable games are just as capable of gameplay depth and captivating narrative as consoles. _Link's Awakening_ was absolutely ahead of its time.


----------



## Matt (May 3, 2009)

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/a154679/arkham-asylum-facing-possible-delay.html

Hopefully this rumour holds no truth.


----------



## Mathias (May 3, 2009)

Matt said:


> http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/gaming/a154679/arkham-asylum-facing-possible-delay.html
> 
> Hopefully this rumour holds no truth.



I seiously doubt they'd do that after releasing a demo and a month from launch.


----------



## Preston (May 3, 2009)

It's already confirmed to be delayed.

http://www.actiontrip.com/rei/comments_news.phtml?id=050109_8


----------



## Mathias (May 4, 2009)

Damn. Well, I'd rather have in by the end of the summer than winter.


----------



## Matt (May 4, 2009)

I'm just happy that the delay isn't too long.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 4, 2009)

Is anyone aware of the release date for Bioshock II? I loved Bioshock, it was the first shooter I ever played. Just can't play in the dark though


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 4, 2009)

kmdkml said:


> Is anyone aware of the release date for Bioshock II?



The only thing I've heard so far is fourth quarter 2009.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 4, 2009)

Here's a curious question for anyone: Does anyone have ANY clue or knowledge of upcoming MechWarrior (as in a PC-based, in-cockpit Mech game) or vehicular combat (like Twisted Metal) games coming out any time soon?

My two favorite genres are soooo ignored.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 4, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Here's a curious question for anyone: Does anyone have ANY clue or knowledge of upcoming MechWarrior (as in a PC-based, in-cockpit Mech game) or vehicular combat (like Twisted Metal) games coming out any time soon?
> 
> My two favorite genres are soooo ignored.



Avid fan of Mechwarrior, not so much of Twisted Metal. My research into the Mechwarrior demise is that after Mechwarrior 5 got cancelled by Microsoft, some company bought out the rights for Mechwarrior and other FASA properties back in 2007, but have yet to release any other news about it. It having been 2 years now, I doubt this particular company will contribute anything meaningful. There's been "some" talk concerning the revival of a live-action film on it, but nothing of significance.

There IS however, a mod being developed for those that play Battlefield: 2142, called Battlemech Hanger. My dad is actually an Alpha tester for it, but I don't know how much time he gets with that anymore. It's funny you asked this now, as just this weekend I started playing Mechwarrior 4: Mercenaries again.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 5, 2009)

I have resumed my love affair with the Genesis classic _Pirates! Gold_. This game is just as awesome as I remember and playing it as an adult I'm having a really fun time being a French Privateer rather than the mad plunderer I played as a child who ignored his crew's status and letters of marque until I was thrown overboard or imprisoned.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2009)

Anyone know how to clean Game Boy games?

I just got 2 old school game boy games for 99 cents apiece and neither one of them work.....I'm guessing they're just dirty.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 5, 2009)

Q-Tip with plain Windex always seemed to work for me. Use one end of the Q-Tip for the Windex, wipe until it seems clean enough. Use the other end to dry the contacts.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Q-Tip with plain Windex always seemed to work for me. Use one end of the Q-Tip for the Windex, wipe until it seems clean enough. Use the other end to dry the contacts.



The only brand I have is Windex Multi Surface Grease Cutter.....is that too strong for Game Boy games?


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 5, 2009)

Probably.

If you've got some around, try a 50/50 mix of isopropyl alcohol and water instead.


----------



## littlefairywren (May 5, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> The only thing I've heard so far is fourth quarter 2009.



Thanks for that info. Guess it might be a bit of a late Chrissy pressie then


----------



## Commander Keen (May 5, 2009)

Left 4 Dead when I feel like shooting zombies late at night, and Dwarf Fortress when I feel like being frustrated to no end! 

I think I'm going to re-play Deus Ex soon. 
Just because... it's Deus Ex.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 5, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Anyone know how to clean Game Boy games?
> 
> I just got 2 old school game boy games for 99 cents apiece and neither one of them work.....I'm guessing they're just dirty.



I use a Q-tip with rubbing alcohol... I've never tried the Windex thing.


----------



## Victim (May 5, 2009)

If the q-tip and alcohol fail, you can use an eraser. If there is actually corrosion or other buildup, the corner of a piece of very fine (800 grit) sandpaper is the last resort. You can also fold the sandpaper over the tip of a table knife and clean the sockets that way, but try the less drastic measures first.


----------



## Uriel (May 5, 2009)

Well, I haven't played it yet, but I just got a copy of a cool slightly older game called Goblin Commander...
I am usually a video game voyeur...I like to watch. My pop is visiting (Mother in the hospital for about a month now, he wants to stay close), and he is still playing Call of Duty...whatever the newest one is (4???) . WWII thing. It's like a kickass movie...where my dad is a Russian Sniper.


----------



## furious styles (May 5, 2009)

Commander Keen said:


> I think I'm going to re-play Deus Ex soon.
> Just because... it's Deus Ex.



oh hell yeah. i wish i could. my computer wont run it without installing a classic environment in which case it would run like shit anyway .. but that's such an amazing game.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 5, 2009)

Commander Keen said:


> Left 4 Dead when I feel like shooting zombies late at night, and Dwarf Fortress when I feel like being frustrated to no end!
> 
> I think I'm going to re-play Deus Ex soon.
> Just because... it's Deus Ex.



Finally, someone else here who plays Dwarf Fortress!

/me goes back to his current fort where he embarked with only an axe


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 5, 2009)

I found myself reinstalling Baldur's Gate and Planescape Torment, only because some really cool mods are out there now, ones which take advantage of reinserted content (unfinished quests), new dialog and so forth.

One guy made a mod of BG called Tutu which inserts the entire Baldur's gaming scenario into the updated interface from Baldur's Gate II. I get all the cool functionality of the updated engine with the old game! Squee!

One of the coolest aspects of Baldur's Gate II were the romance subplots; depending on the gender of your main character and various dialog triggers, you could pursue 'romances' with various female NPCs. In one scenario, the drow elf cleric Viconia takes you to her bed. Sure it's all offline and muddled in subtext, but still a nice ride for the guys who, while most decidedly not living in mom's basement still carry a little piece of it around in their libido.

Just for shits and grins, I would love to see the D&D equivalent of "Brokeback Dragon Mountain" where Minsc and Edwin share the love that dare not speak it's name (in the original game, these two PCs try to kill each other if you put them in the same party together).


----------



## Melian (May 5, 2009)

Is anyone playing Resident Evil 5?

I'm undecided on it and would like some opinions.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 5, 2009)

Melian said:


> Is anyone playing Resident Evil 5?
> 
> I'm undecided on it and would like some opinions.



My opinion on it thus far is that it is not as good as Dead Space, but it's better than the older RE games. It's pretty good, and I'm glad I got it.


----------



## Melian (May 5, 2009)

Cool, thanks. Your vote has been added to the "supports game" list :happy:

And yeah, Dead Space is pretty intense.


----------



## Allie Cat (May 5, 2009)

Melian said:


> And yeah, Dead Space is pretty intense.



Yeah, I'm currently on my second playthrough. My first playthrough I did the one gun run, now I'm trying to get all the trophies except for the one for running through on Impossible... it's really hard to shoot down the asteroids fast enough to keep the ship above 50%.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 5, 2009)

heh, thanks guys. I cleaned the Gameboy games and they actually work....yet they still suck. lol oh well


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 7, 2009)

um...
Activision announces Guitar Hero 5, Band Hero and DJ Hero for fall

.........*WHY!?*
i mean, really?
SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> um...
> Activision announces Guitar Hero 5, Band Hero and DJ Hero for fall
> 
> .........*WHY!?*
> ...




Teh Moniez!!!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 7, 2009)

Victim said:


> Teh Moniez!!!


i get that, but i mean... not even Nintendo is _that_ desperate for money that they crank out 5 Zeldas in a year.

i mean, i believe Neversoft have officially milked this franchise bone-dry.


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2009)

Don't forget the almost forgettable Zelda games _Seasons _and _Ages _for GBC.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 7, 2009)

Victim said:


> Don't forget the almost forgettable Zelda games _Seasons _and _Ages _for GBC.


hey...i like those games quite a bit!
i think i actually like them more than Twilight Princess


----------



## Victim (May 7, 2009)

Another thing to keep in mind about all the Guitar Hero sequels is that the development cost is REALLY low compared to the profitability. Licensing music requires zero effort from the development team, but is 99% of the content of your game.


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2009)

Victim said:


> Don't forget the almost forgettable Zelda games _Seasons _and _Ages _for GBC.



Say what you will, those games were pretty decent- although far from being really good- and some of the ideas in them were implemented spectacularly.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 7, 2009)

The Oracle Zelda games and Minish Cap were developed by Capcom. This explains much.


----------



## Risible (May 7, 2009)

So my PS3 that I bought in January failed and needs to be swapped out. Has anyone else had your PS3 break after just three months? And my Xbox also has a problem - probably the power cord.

Down to my GC, so it's Zelda OoT for the time being.

And Bioshock II? So excited ....


----------



## Mathias (May 7, 2009)

Risible said:


> So my PS3 that I bought in January failed and needs to be swapped out. Has anyone else had your PS3 break after just three months? And my Xbox also has a problem - probably the power cord.
> 
> Down to my GC, so it's Zelda OoT for the time being.
> 
> And Bioshock II? So excited ....



I don't know about Bioshock II yet. The part I hated most about the 1st was escorting the little sister around, and it seems like that will be the entire premise of the whole game. I guess we'll have to wait and see though. Your xbox doesn't show any red rings does it?


----------



## Risible (May 7, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I don't know about Bioshock II yet. The part I hated most about the 1st was escorting the little sister around, and it seems like that will be the entire premise of the whole game. I guess we'll have to wait and see though. Your xbox doesn't show any red rings does it?



No red rings, no nuthin', on the Xbox. I hope it's not the unit itself; it's only 1-1/2 years old and hasn't been used that much. 

I just watched a gameplay video and the trailer for Bioshock II. I like that, right at the beginning, it warns that it's Inappropriate for Children. That's good news right there.  I preferred battling the Big Daddy to being the Big Daddy too, but the gameplay looked ... delicious. Can't wait!


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 7, 2009)

Risible said:


> So my PS3 that I bought in January failed and needs to be swapped out. Has anyone else had your PS3 break after just three months?



I'm still on my launch 60 gig PS3. No problems so far. I have heard of The Blu-ray drives dying on PS3s but I don't think it is too common. 



> And my Xbox also has a problem - probably the power cord.



If your 360 is not red ringing you might just need a new AV cable or AC adapter. Do you know which mother board you have? The Falcons and Jaspers are pretty reliable.


----------



## Jon Blaze (May 7, 2009)

Still no new systems, but I'm slowly evolving.
I just got Age of Empires III to complement my Age of mythologies addiction. I have the ex packs too. So far on the regular mode: I love it. So much fun, and I love the language use. ¿cuál es tú commando? Yay! Spanish. lol


----------



## Risible (May 8, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm still on my launch 60 gig PS3. No problems so far. I have heard of The Blu-ray drives dying on PS3s but I don't think it is too common.



We do have the Blu-ray 80 gig player. Guess we're one of the unlucky few.





Jack Skellington said:


> If your 360 is not red ringing you might just need a new AV cable or AC adapter. Do you know which mother board you have? The Falcons and Jaspers are pretty reliable.



I was told by a Geek Squad tech that we should replace the AC adapter, so we'll try that. I have no clue as to the flavor of the mother board.

Thanks, Jack! Keep it up, I may have to deal ya some spite rep.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 8, 2009)

The Duke is dead. 3D Realms is shutting down.

http://www.joystiq.com/2009/05/08/laid-off-3d-realms-staff-show-off-duke-nukem-forever-concept-art/


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 8, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> The Duke is dead. 3D Realms is shutting down.
> 
> http://www.joystiq.com/2009/05/08/laid-off-3d-realms-staff-show-off-duke-nukem-forever-concept-art/


it's a fake out, much like the death of Tupac.
watch... Duke Nukem's gonna come out in seven months.
this is truly a game ahead of its time.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 8, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> it's a fake out, much like the death of Tupac.
> watch... Duke Nukem's gonna come out in seven months.
> this is truly a game ahead of its time.


And we see now why Denial is not just a river in Egypt.

This just in, Harlan Ellison is finally going to finish his long-awaited installment of _The Last Dangerous Visions_


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 8, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> um...
> Activision announces Guitar Hero 5, Band Hero and DJ Hero for fall
> 
> .........*WHY!?*
> ...



um...
okay...

what


----------



## Melian (May 8, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm still on my launch 60 gig PS3. No problems so far.




Wow...I envy you. I've got the same version, but it is glitchy as fuck. Actually changed the console's name to Failstation.


----------



## swilkin (May 8, 2009)

Hi there,
I have played recently and loved Fallout 3 and Resident Evil 5.
I have also had a go at Alone in the Dark , but I did'nt think much of it.
At the moment I have just started Far Cry 2 and so far so good


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 9, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> This just in, Harlan Ellison is finally going to finish his long-awaited installment of _The Last Dangerous Visions_



Last I heard, he was still trying to sue Paramount over City on the Edge of Forever.


----------



## furious styles (May 9, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Last I heard, he was still trying to sue Paramount over City on the Edge of Forever.



Harlan Ellison is one of the greatest minds of the 20th century but he literally sues more than he writes these days.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 9, 2009)

There are 387.44 million miles of printed circuits in wafer thin layers that fill my complex. If the word litigate was engraved on each nanoangstrom of those hundreds of millions of miles it would not equal one one-billionth of the amount of legal documents I intend to create through the lawsuits I am thinking of at this micro-instant. Litigate. Litigate


----------



## Blackjack (May 9, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> There are 387.44 million miles of printed circuits in wafer thin layers that fill my complex. If the word litigate was engraved on each nanoangstrom of those hundreds of millions of miles it would not equal one one-billionth of the amount of legal documents I intend to create through the lawsuits I am thinking of at this micro-instant. Litigate. Litigate



That's "I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream", isn't it?


----------



## furious styles (May 9, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> That's "I Have No Mouth and I Must Scream", isn't it?



the "elder harlan" edit.

has anyone played the game? fucking amazing too.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 9, 2009)

furious styles said:


> the "elder harlan" edit.
> 
> has anyone played the game? fucking amazing too.



I can get it to run for like 3 minutes on DOSbox before the whole thing crashes, this makes me super duper sad to the max.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 10, 2009)

I got this great new game called Stay Alive....but damn man everywhere I look I keep hearing a buzzing, even when I'm not playing.

Hold on, someone's knocking on my door.....and since when do apartment complexes have horses? Oh well


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 10, 2009)

My brother told me about a new game that he and his girlfriend tried playing. They were so addicted to just the trial of it, that they went ahead and bought it for the $20.... Damn him. Damn him and his fun, addictive games. I am beyond tempted to buy it now.

Plants Vs. Zombies


----------



## Risible (May 10, 2009)

swilkin said:


> Hi there,
> I have played recently and loved Fallout 3 and Resident Evil 5.
> I have also had a go at Alone in the Dark , but I did'nt think much of it.
> At the moment I have just started Far Cry 2 and so far so good



I was on the second go-round of Fallout 3 when my PS3 failed. Great game; addictive.

So, anyhoo - took my PS3 back to Best Buy for a warranty swap. Mind you, we bought the PS3 Blu-ray player along with our LCD tv and home entertainment system including install - major bucks, okay - on 12/30/2008 and had it installed on January 15 of this year. So we get to the store and the counter guy goes, well, you didn't purchase the extended warranty, so you'll have to go through Sony. It failed after not even three months and they're saying they're not gonna swap it out!

I ask for the manager, who says, yeah, you're gonna have to go to Sony (apparently they'll prepay the freight and everything, but whadda hassle, right?). So I point out what good customers we are and everything, and he finally offers us to allow us to purchase the extended warranty, even though it's past the 30-day original purchase date. *Sixty bucks, and that allows us a one-time swap within two years!*

He also said that these PS3s? They break down all the time.  

We bought the extended warranty and brought home our new, exchanged PS3 today.

Just wanted to share that info with you-all. I don't see Best Buy as the bad guy in this scenario (except that it seems bad customer service not to swap it out under warranty, even if they have to bend their stinkin' rules), but I *am* disappointed with Sony. They need to build a better console for four hundred bucks, ya know?

Well, now that I've got my PS3 back, I'm shelving Gamecube and Zelda OoT, and bringing back Bioshock until I get the Prince of Persia game I ordered. :happy:

Oh, and I'm gonna get a new ac power adaptor for the Xbox off of Ebay.


----------



## swilkin (May 12, 2009)

I also had a problem with the blu ray drive on my ps3, 
but the ps3 help line was very helpfull in my case.
My ps3 was still under warranty and they sent me a new one 
and took the broken one away.
The new one has been no problem and is eagerly awaiting the release
of God of War 3


----------



## Matt (May 12, 2009)

I would tell you to get a 360 instead but they're even worse for hardware issues, I'm on my 5th one right now...seriously. I still prefer the 360 for it's games though.


----------



## HottiMegan (May 13, 2009)

In 20 days i'll be playing sims3  I'm so excited!!


----------



## Victim (May 13, 2009)

DefCon. I won't be playing long, at least against the AI. Like most nuclear war games, the comp AI has the strategic IQ of an artichoke.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 13, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> In 20 days i'll be playing sims3  I'm so excited!!



My sister has been waiting for it too, good luck lol


----------



## James (May 13, 2009)

Rome: Total War...

I just toppled Rome and ended the Republic... Now to expand my dominion over the other houses...


----------



## Wild Zero (May 13, 2009)

_Mutant League Hockey_


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 14, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> _Mutant League Hockey_


AWESOME. you've played _Mutant League Football_ too, i'm sure? that game used to make me laugh hysterically (read: sadistically) when i was a kid.


----------



## furious styles (May 14, 2009)

sim city 2000 on dosbox (now for mac osx) awwwwww yeah.


----------



## thejuicyone (May 14, 2009)

Fallout 3 ftw.


----------



## Mini (May 14, 2009)

Melian said:


> Is anyone playing Resident Evil 5?
> 
> I'm undecided on it and would like some opinions.



I don't think it's as good as RE4, but really, what is? (HUGE fan of that one. I must've beaten it some 30 times, and I played Mercenaries daily for about a year.)

It's really fun, but it's more of the same with a couple annoying new features - real-time inventory management is a BITCH when you're surrounded and need to heal/reload, and the NPC, Sheva, heals you if you stub your damn toe.

I'd give it an 8.5 out of 10. Great game, but doesn't innovate to the same degree that its predecessor did.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 14, 2009)

Xbox 360 shenanigans.

I traded in Guitar Hero III, Burnout Paradise, skate., GTA4, and Street Fighter IV. Got Rock Band 2 and Tiger Woods PGA Tour 09.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 14, 2009)

Just got Sacred 2: Fallen Angel. It's an action RPG like Champions of Norrath and Baldur's Gate for the PS2. Been enjoying it so far. Loads of quests to do and places to explore. The world map is absolutely huge. Now if they could only get the Carrier Imp pre-order codes to work. :doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (May 15, 2009)

I just posted the first of what should be many videos of how not to play video games. In this vid I completely suck at Batman: Return of the Joker on Game Boy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbBr283GcqI

We've been playing video games for 20 years, but we always come up with new ways to lose ya never knew existed before!

We also take requests so if you want to see us fuck up at a certain game, just let us know


----------



## undrcovrbrothr (May 15, 2009)

Killing Nazi Zombies on Call of Duty: World At War. Nothing cures a stressful day like a shotgun to the face of a Nazi zombie. Ohh yes, tis true.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 15, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I just posted the first of what should be many videos of how not to play video games. In this vid I completely suck at Batman: Return of the Joker on Game Boy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbBr283GcqI
> 
> ...


this is a brilliant idea, sir.
i'd like to suggest the immortal Superman 64, if i may be so bold.


----------



## Diego (May 15, 2009)

Final Fantasy Crisis Core


----------



## KHayes666 (May 15, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> this is a brilliant idea, sir.
> i'd like to suggest the immortal Superman 64, if i may be so bold.



are there N64 emulators around? Otherwise I may have to borrow the cartridge from a friend....that's not going to be pretty lol


----------



## george83 (May 15, 2009)

Football Manager 2007 its old but my team is doing to good, that I refuse to buy the new game lol.


----------



## Fairlight88 (May 16, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> are there N64 emulators around? Otherwise I may have to borrow the cartridge from a friend....that's not going to be pretty lol



Indeed, there is a good N64 emulator out there. It's called Project 64.


----------



## chublover350 (May 16, 2009)

lately i have been revisiting assassins creed, plenty of moto gp 08, lots of call of duty mod war and waw...mmmmmm:eat2:


----------



## Discodave (May 16, 2009)

Apart from COD4 every monday night wit my mates online.
Been playing Empire total war
Looking forward to the sims 3 thou, Hopefully holds my attention longer than spore did.


----------



## jamesdevise (May 16, 2009)

ROME TOTAL WAR! Barbarian Invasion, currently playing as the Persians and invading the Eastern Roman Empire.....not going well!


----------



## Adamantoise (May 16, 2009)

FFIV-I just got whupped badly by Zeromus...ouchies. >___<


----------



## KHayes666 (May 16, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> FFIV-I just got whupped badly by Zeromus...ouchies. >___<



Level up Kain and have him Jump more times than Kriss Kross


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 16, 2009)

undrcovrbrothr said:


> Killing Nazi Zombies on Call of Duty: World At War. Nothing cures a stressful day like a shotgun to the face of a Nazi zombie. Ohh yes, tis true.



It's the only part of CoD 5 I've played thus far, on a friend's XBOX. I felt so accomplished when, on only the 3rd time trying ever, me and my friend got all the way to wave 16. I think we have yet to beat 12 since then. LoL I'm no good without a rifle (early) or the ray gun, but it's a lot of fun. It was hilarious, watching him run around like a psycho, spraying his flame thrower everywhere, while I just shoot the flaming bodies around him and toss some grenades.


----------



## Mathias (May 18, 2009)

I doubt Nintendo's going to have an e3 press conference as horrendous as last year, buuuuut Cammy Dunaway is taking the stage again. :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 18, 2009)

Chrono Trigger for my fickle-as-hell PS2
If I weren't so lazy I'd play it on my SNES, but I don't want to have get this far -AGAIN- 

...And the leveling is starting to kill me. 
I mean, I'm only level 39 and I'm at the ocean palace. 

>< .. I'm so impatient with these games. I always end up screwin myself over at some point.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 18, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> Chrono Trigger for my fickle-as-hell PS2
> If I weren't so lazy I'd play it on my SNES, but I don't want to have get this far -AGAIN-
> 
> ...And the leveling is starting to kill me.
> ...



Ocean Palace is the toughest stage/map of the game......I played through 12 times back in the day and the only stage that gives me trouble even with all the characters leveled up to like 80....is Ocean Palace.

I suggest you continue to level up, especially the double and triple tech moves. BTW, if this is on your first playthrough.....make sure you got the dummy of Crono at the Millenial Fair before you fight the Queen. Otherwise when Lavos kills Crono, you're screwed to get him back.

Oh yeah, when the time comes...DON'T kill Magus. Its much more fun to play with him in your party, especially when it comes time to fight Ozzie.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 18, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Ocean Palace is the toughest stage/map of the game......I played through 12 times back in the day and the only stage that gives me trouble even with all the characters leveled up to like 80....is Ocean Palace.
> 
> I suggest you continue to level up, especially the double and triple tech moves. BTW, if this is on your first playthrough.....make sure you got the dummy of Crono at the Millenial Fair before you fight the Queen. Otherwise when Lavos kills Crono, you're screwed to get him back.
> 
> Oh yeah, when the time comes...DON'T kill Magus. Its much more fun to play with him in your party, especially when it comes time to fight Ozzie.



SPOILER ALERT.
i've played the game, but not everyone has. dude... ouch.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 18, 2009)

this may well be the best anything since Bad Dudes:
Namco's Muscle March


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 18, 2009)

Mathias said:


> I doubt Nintendo's going to have an e3 press conference as horrendous as last year, buuuuut Cammy Dunaway is taking the stage again. :doh:



They would be hard pressed to top last years embarrassment. Before that I thought no one would be able to top "massive damage" and "Riiidddggee Raacccerr!!!", I was of course proven so very, very wrong. Hopefully Ninty learned their lesson and won't endlessly dwell on waggle fest non-games or have Cammy drone on about her vacations for the entire presentation.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 18, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> SPOILER ALERT.
> i've played the game, but not everyone has. dude... ouch.



The game came out over 15 years ago on SNES and was re-released over 8 years ago on the PS1....if you haven't played it by now its your own fault lol

Oh and here's a hint......thunder stun all dinosaur


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 19, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Ocean Palace is the toughest stage/map of the game......I played through 12 times back in the day and the only stage that gives me trouble even with all the characters leveled up to like 80....is Ocean Palace.
> 
> I suggest you continue to level up, especially the double and triple tech moves. BTW, if this is on your first playthrough.....make sure you got the dummy of Crono at the Millenial Fair before you fight the Queen. Otherwise when Lavos kills Crono, you're screwed to get him back.
> 
> Oh yeah, when the time comes...DON'T kill Magus. Its much more fun to play with him in your party, especially when it comes time to fight Ozzie.


Augh. I didn't get the damn doll. 
ITS SOOOOO HAAAARD.. 


[/Whine Whine Whinnnnne] 



Yeaah.. I know I have to level up. >_<
I Read online someplace that the twin golem's [which, are my immediate annihilators right now] have like, 15000HP .. EACH. :doh: :doh: *Dies* 


I see *a LOT *of chrono trigger in my future. 
_Especially since I loaned my AV Cabels to my guyfriends for their nintendo.._ :doh:


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 19, 2009)

OVER 15 YEARS AGO?! 

..... You Have Successfully Made me feel OLD. Thank You!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> OVER 15 YEARS AGO?!
> 
> ..... You Have Successfully Made me feel OLD. Thank You!



I was wrong, it came out 14 years ago in 1995.

I was 9 years old back then, and to this day it remains in my Top 5 for greatest games of all time that I can play and get as much enjoyment as I did when I first played.

Yeah the Twin Golems are virtually unbeatable unless you level up a lot and have damn good cure/healing spells.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 19, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> The game came out over 15 years ago on SNES and was re-released over 8 years ago on the PS1....if you haven't played it by now its your own fault lol
> 
> Oh and here's a hint......thunder stun all dinosaur



It's sort of like worrying about _Godfather _spoilers in a movie thread.

LUCA BRASI SLEEPS WITH THE FISHES!? NO WAI


----------



## CCC (May 19, 2009)

All this talk about Chrono Trigger... so many memories.
I'm getting the DS port first chance I get. O_O


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 19, 2009)

It's in my top 5 too, And OH! .. Lol. Okay. I was only 5 when it came out, so 'sall good.  


I Play it over and over again through the years.
But I always get too impatient and have never beaten it. 
So this time I am like, making myself level and beat it. xD


----------



## Chef (May 19, 2009)

Lego Indiana Jones... :happy:


----------



## Edens_heel (May 19, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> It's in my top 5 too, And OH! .. Lol. Okay. I was only 5 when it came out, so 'sall good.
> 
> 
> I Play it over and over again through the years.
> ...



Now I feel even older - I was in grade 10 or 11 when it dropped on the market. It's still in my top five, along with two other SNES titles: FFVI/III and Super Metroid.

I definitely cannot understand the impatience though - it's such a short RPG! Not to mention one of the most engaging out there. I can understand giving up on the snooze-inducing contemporary Zelda games, but CT? That's crazy talk. Even with all the side quests, the first play through should still only take 12-13 hours. Compared with most RPGS, then and now, that's nothing. I just played it through again on the DS port (the fourth different system I've played it on if you count an emulated copy) and never had a problem. There's really no reason to do hardcore grinding so long as you keep the weapons and armor up to snuff, never run from battles, and do side quests as they present themselves. You level up naturally pretty quick as a result. And while the Ocean Palace isn't exactly cake, the Black Omen is a far worse level, just for all the goddamn mutants that are barely susceptible to normal attacks (but Queen Zeal is a push-over). Just get Luminaire for Crono, and as many of Magus' techs as you can, stock up on ethers, and plow through them.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 19, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> It's sort of like worrying about _Godfather _spoilers in a movie thread.
> 
> LUCA BRASI SLEEPS WITH THE FISHES!? NO WAI



Darth Vader is Luke's father? DA FUCK YOU SAY!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Darth Vader is Luke's father? DA FUCK YOU SAY!



woah woah woah woah, Bruce Wayne is BATMAN? Well if that don't beat all....


----------



## Victim (May 19, 2009)

I've never played Chrono Trigger, but I just got it for the DS...


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 20, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Now I feel even older - I was in grade 10 or 11 when it dropped on the market. It's still in my top five, along with two other SNES titles: FFVI/III and Super Metroid.
> 
> I definitely cannot understand the impatience though - it's such a short RPG! Not to mention one of the most engaging out there. I can understand giving up on the snooze-inducing contemporary Zelda games, but CT? That's crazy talk. Even with all the side quests, the first play through should still only take 12-13 hours. Compared with most RPGS, then and now, that's nothing. I just played it through again on the DS port (the fourth different system I've played it on if you count an emulated copy) and never had a problem. There's really no reason to do hardcore grinding so long as you keep the weapons and armor up to snuff, never run from battles, and do side quests as they present themselves. You level up naturally pretty quick as a result. And while the Ocean Palace isn't exactly cake, the Black Omen is a far worse level, just for all the goddamn mutants that are barely susceptible to normal attacks (but Queen Zeal is a push-over). Just get Luminaire for Crono, and as many of Magus' techs as you can, stock up on ethers, and plow through them.


... I Don't have Magus. .. :doh: 


The Two I've been Battling with me for the most part have been Marle and "Frog" 
Cause I Sort of Forgot that 1) They were both water, and 2) The other characters may level, but I cannot get the techniques.. :doh:


----------



## KHayes666 (May 20, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ... I Don't have Magus. .. :doh:
> 
> 
> The Two I've been Battling with me for the most part have been Marle and "Frog"
> Cause I Sort of Forgot that 1) They were both water, and 2) The other characters may level, but I cannot get the techniques.. :doh:



*spoilers*

You don't get Magus until after facing Lavos in the Ocean Palace.

You have an option to fight him or walk away, if you walk away he joins you instead.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 20, 2009)

OH YAY!! .. Whew! 

Here I thought I screwed up somehow. XD


----------



## Mathias (May 20, 2009)

Anyone here have xbox live and call of duty world at War? I'll give my gamertag out to anyone that wants it.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 20, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> OH YAY!! .. Whew!
> 
> Here I thought I screwed up somehow. XD



Right, forgot about the fact that Magus is juuuuuust after the Ocean Palace. But damn does he come in handy for the Black Omen. Just don't fight him!!

Funny, I've beaten that game so many times that the plot points start to bleed together, lol.

One BIG thing though... without spoiling anything too big, when a certain side character (not ever a member of the main party) disappears after the ocean palace, don't waste hours upon hours that stretch into MONTHS looking for said character as they cannot actually be found in the game... just play Chrono Cross instead. That was such a big piss off... spent more time looking for her than actually playing the game through.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 21, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Right, forgot about the fact that Magus is juuuuuust after the Ocean Palace. But damn does he come in handy for the Black Omen. Just don't fight him!!
> 
> Funny, I've beaten that game so many times that the plot points start to bleed together, lol.
> 
> One BIG thing though... without spoiling anything too big, when a certain side character (not ever a member of the main party) disappears after the ocean palace, don't waste hours upon hours that stretch into MONTHS looking for said character as they cannot actually be found in the game... just play Chrono Cross instead. That was such a big piss off... spent more time looking for her than actually playing the game through.



I know who exactly you're talking about, once character disappears you never see or hear from her/him again. I never played Chrono Cross so would you care to fill me in on what happened to him/her?


----------



## Adamantoise (May 21, 2009)

FFIV and FFV-I'm stuck on the last boss of FFIV,Zeromus.


----------



## The Orange Mage (May 22, 2009)

Back to Team Fortress 2 now that Sniper and Spy got an update!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (May 22, 2009)

1) One Question, Am I supposed to be looking for Janus? Cause, That makes for a REALLY good Non-Intentional-Leveling adventure. 


2) When it comes to Chrono Cross... from the standpoint of being marketed as a 'sequel' of somesort, It Is a big can of Suck-Sauce. Don't Open it.



HOWEVER, for Non-Chrono Trigger Fans, The game _*on its own*_ was quite good.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 22, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> 1) One Question, Am I supposed to be looking for Janus? Cause, That makes for a REALLY good Non-Intentional-Leveling adventure.
> 
> 
> 2) When it comes to Chrono Cross... from the standpoint of being marketed as a 'sequel' of somesort, It Is a big can of Suck-Sauce. Don't Open it.
> ...



TOTALLY disagree on the second point, and I am one of the biggest CT fans out there. But I went into Cross kind of hoping for something totally different, and I loved how gutsy it was by incorporating the mythology of Trigger in an abstract fashion, and by sing one of the biggest lingering threads from Trigger, what happened to Schala, as the crux of the tale.

and you don't need to look for Janus once the Ocean Palace debacle is over with, as far as I can remember... besides, you will get him on your team soon enough, in some form  Both Janus and Schala are not to be found after the Ocean Palace as they were.

All this talk about CT makes me really with Chrono Break had actually become a reality.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 22, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> TOTALLY disagree on the second point, and I am one of the biggest CT fans out there. But I went into Cross kind of hoping for something totally different, and I loved how gutsy it was by incorporating the mythology of Trigger in an abstract fashion, and by sing one of the biggest lingering threads from Trigger, what happened to Schala, as the crux of the tale.
> 
> and you don't need to look for Janus once the Ocean Palace debacle is over with, as far as I can remember... besides, you will get him on your team soon enough, in some form  Both Janus and Schala are not to be found after the Ocean Palace as they were.
> 
> All this talk about CT makes me really with Chrono Break had actually become a reality.



Alfador only likes Janus......so when another character with blue skin pigment we know comes walking by and Alfador gathers by, hmmmm makes ya wonder lol


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 22, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> FFIV and FFV-I'm stuck on the last boss of FFIV,Zeromus.



what version of FFIV are you playing? if it's the DS version... good luck with that!


----------



## minerva (May 22, 2009)

Hey! I have a question for the folks who post on this thread. I'm not really a video game nerd - more of a former pen and paper nerd (the D&D 2.0, Old World of Darkness, Gamma World) now grown into a boring, RPG-less adulthood, who has occasionally played computer RPGs as a poor substitute for the real thing. 

Anyway, I've not played any video games in - er - some years now, and I recently thought to my self - self? I'd think I'd like to have a video game to play - so I'm thinking about getting a console. Right now, my TV is nicer than my desktop, which has become somewhat unreliable, and I'm not interested in upgrading yet (holding out for Windows 7! kinda.)

Soooo... I'm thinking about getting a PS2. Or a Wii. The others are too rich for my blood. Er - games I like: Oregon Trail ftw! but no, actually: Planescape: Torment, Baldur's Gate, et cetera. I also have a fondness for the Sims, Sims 2, and SimCity. And I would devour a video game version of Pride and Predujice and Zombies - regency era plus the undead? Win. 

So it seems to me that the PS2 is the best choice for me - less expensive, a big back catalogue of (now) less expensive games as well - but Wii has some casual gamer/ease of use appeal. 

So: PS2? Wii? Do any of y'all have any suggestions?


----------



## KHayes666 (May 22, 2009)

Total Incompetence......

If you want a good laugh, check this out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPgNviwyrv8

You haven't seen incompetence until you've watched this....ugh :doh:


----------



## Edens_heel (May 23, 2009)

minerva said:


> Hey! I have a question for the folks who post on this thread. I'm not really a video game nerd - more of a former pen and paper nerd (the D&D 2.0, Old World of Darkness, Gamma World) now grown into a boring, RPG-less adulthood, who has occasionally played computer RPGs as a poor substitute for the real thing.
> 
> Anyway, I've not played any video games in - er - some years now, and I recently thought to my self - self? I'd think I'd like to have a video game to play - so I'm thinking about getting a console. Right now, my TV is nicer than my desktop, which has become somewhat unreliable, and I'm not interested in upgrading yet (holding out for Windows 7! kinda.)
> 
> ...



TOTALLY recommend the PS2. It's the only system that has come close to the greatness of the SNES. I have no idea what sort of games on the PS2 you'd love, but look into these titles, all very very cheap:

Dragon Quest VIII
Final Fantasy X and XII
Shadow of the Colossus
Metal Gear Solid saga
Okami
The Jak and Daxter series
Ratchet and Clank series
Sly Cooper series
GTA Trilogy (they sell it as a box set now - I hate the games but i'm in the minority on that call)
Ico
and not to mention a HUGE back catalog of PS1 games as well, including far too many great Square Enix RPGs


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (May 23, 2009)

I second the PS2 idea, even though I've never owned one. Almost everyone I know that has one considers it their favorite system. My girlfriend right now is trying to beat one of her old favorites - OddWorld: Abe's Exodus. The whole OddWorld set is very well designed, and any sort of gamer can enjoy them.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 23, 2009)

PS2 is also great for 2D fighters (I'm partial to the _Guilty Gear_ series)

Now playing: _Terranigma_


----------



## Victim (May 23, 2009)

A used PS2 is an unbeatable value. You have the entire playstation 1 and 2 line of games, and it plays CDs and DVDs as well. We've never had a maintenance issue with ours either.


----------



## Adamantoise (May 23, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> what version of FFIV are you playing? if it's the DS version... good luck with that!



It's the GameBoy Advance version-I'm just trying to get my levels up at the moment (approx. Lv70+).


----------



## Adamantoise (May 30, 2009)

Update-I kicked his ass. 
I found Zeromus to be a bit of a struggle,but I eventually put him down for good.Now for the rest of the game... 
I've been playing the 'Ghost In The Shell' game for Playstation,and Final Fantasy X.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 30, 2009)

Just recently picked up inFAMOUS for the PS3, but have not yet had a chance to play it... perhaps this weekend if I can get a good enough launch into work.


----------



## Matt (May 31, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Total Incompetence......
> 
> If you want a good laugh, check this out.
> 
> ...



Lol, hilarious! That was an excellent display of total incompetence.


----------



## Jack Skellington (May 31, 2009)

minerva said:


> So: PS2? Wii? Do any of y'all have any suggestions?



Definitely a PS2. Huge library of games and at $99 you can't beat the price. RPG wise I recommend Baldur's Gate and Champions of Norrath and if you are looking for casual games there's Guitar Hero and Singstar.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2009)

What the hell was/is valve thinking?! :doh: I'm not paying for Left 4 dead 2.

Why couldn't this have been DLC?


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 1, 2009)

Mathias said:


> What the hell was/is valve thinking?! :doh: I'm not paying for Left 4 dead 2.
> 
> Why couldn't this have been DLC?


my thoughts exactly. _waay_ too soon.

Beatles Rock Band on the other hand...
holy crap.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 1, 2009)

The problem with L4D2 is that the original L4D is such a small product. They made a killing selling for $50 what really in my opinion amounts to $20 of content tops. And now less than a year later they're coming around for a another gouging? Heck no.

Plus I didn't like the game. What's the big deal over games with co-op vs. bots?


----------



## Mathias (Jun 1, 2009)

Ubisoft's press conference was terrible. Not as bad as Ninty's press conference last year. But, come on! We had to wait 2 hours before we saw a trailer for Assassin's creed 2. (Which was great)


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm going out tonight to get me some Sims3!!!!!!
I have been tinkering with my son's Up game. It's not worth the money. I should have rented it. My six year old completed the entire game in about 7 hours of play. (it was a kindergarten graduation gift)


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 2, 2009)

New Team Ninja-developed Metroid game. In the third person.

Super Mario Galaxy 2.

Project Trico is now The Last Guardian.

E3 2009 has just been worth it for me, and this is without even going into Uncharted 2, FFXIII, FFXIV, God of War 3, Assassin's Creed 2, two new Metal Gears... fuck I need a job so I can snag all of this gaming glory.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 2, 2009)

There was still alot of major gloating on Nintendo's press conference and I still can't stand Cammy Dunaway but it was better than last year. Sony's press confrence was fantastic. I really want a Ps3 now.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 2, 2009)

Ah, E3... how you taunt me.

I'm currently playing Damnation and Final Fantasy VIII. Today I picked up Red Faction: Guerrilla but I don't want to start it until I finish Damnation.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 2, 2009)

Mathias said:


> There was still alot of major gloating on Nintendo's press conference and I still can't stand Cammy Dunaway but it was better than last year.



It would have been difficult for Ninty to top last years embarassment. 

Ninty's show was decent but not great or even good by any means. They still droned on and on about their move towards the non gamers and casuals and that pulse thing was fricking stupid. At least they did throw a few bones to their traditional fans this year with Metroid M and Galaxy 2. But a few seconds of footage of games not due until some time next year is not enough for the Ninty faithful to be high fiving themselves over in my opinion. 



> Sony's press confrence was fantastic.



Agreed. They were by far the best this year. Nothing but games and more games! Just awesome!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 2, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Agreed. They were by far the best this year. Nothing but games and more games! Just awesome!


i'm curious about Sony's new motion sensing technology. it looks like it aims to do everything the Wii _should_ have done from day one.


----------



## Matt (Jun 2, 2009)

By the time they announced Mario Galaxy 2 and Metroid, I think everyone had fallen asleep.

After watching all three conferences, I still see no reason to buy a Wii or PS3. If only they'd announce a new Zelda for the Wii.


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 2, 2009)

Matt said:


> By the time they announced Mario Galaxy 2 and Metroid, I think everyone had fallen asleep.
> 
> After watching all three conferences, I still see no reason to buy a Wii or PS3. If only they'd announce a new Zelda for the Wii.



Seriously? No reason? I guess my love for Zelda has faded over the years (the SNES was the series' peak), but my adoration of Metroid and Mario has only grown so those sold it for me. And as for the PS3, I have no clue what you are looking for if they didn't sell it with this lineup - God of War 3, FFXIV (for the MMO lovers out there), Agent, Heavy Rain, The Last Guardian, Uncharted 2, Assassin's Creed 2, GT5, MGS: Rising (I know it's hitting 360 as well, but the PS is Metal Gear's home). I was a late comer to the PS3 - I essentially bought it for MGS 4 last summer - but the games they have shown already have me convinced, and that's with the third parties yet to really show everything they have.

I can't say I care for any of the motion controlled stuff, but in terms of lineup I was most let down by the 360 showing... i'm still looking for a reason beyond XBox Live Arcade to give a damn about that system, but Halo, Gears, and the fuckton of online shooters they have do nothing for me. Basically, if the PS3 can just up the ante on their RPG backbone a little bit, I'll be a happy pup.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 2, 2009)

The New Super Mario Bros. For DS 

I -JUST- Beat it.
But I never got world 4 or world 7, WTF? 


Now I have a star by my mario game, totally lost about -that- too.
It's my mom's game. And my mom's DS, so .. Yarr. BUT It IS What I'm currently playing.


I really REALLY Like the DS.
I Might have to save up money for one of my own.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 2, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> The New Super Mario Bros. For DS
> 
> I -JUST- Beat it.
> But I never got world 4 or world 7, WTF?
> ...



To get to world 4 and 7 you have to beat the bosses right before those worlds while under the effect of the mushroom that makes you tiny.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 2, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> To get to world 4 and 7 you have to beat the bosses right before those worlds while under the effect of the mushroom that makes you tiny.




....Say... WHAT?!?!! 



....... I'll _*NEVER*_ Get them then. :doh:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 2, 2009)

Well next time you play the world 3 and world 6 bosses, look on the ground after and you'll see the tiny secret path you get to take once you do it


----------



## Edens_heel (Jun 2, 2009)

http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3174564

Looks like Nintendo did fire all their shots at one E3 - no footage of this one, but a new Wii Zelda is now added to the two new Mario games, one new Metroid game, and Zelda: Spirit Tracks.

If they just kept making games in these three series, I'd be more than content.


----------



## Matt (Jun 3, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> Seriously? No reason? I guess my love for Zelda has faded over the years (the SNES was the series' peak), but my adoration of Metroid and Mario has only grown so those sold it for me. And as for the PS3, I have no clue what you are looking for if they didn't sell it with this lineup - God of War 3, FFXIV (for the MMO lovers out there), Agent, Heavy Rain, The Last Guardian, Uncharted 2, Assassin's Creed 2, GT5, MGS: Rising (I know it's hitting 360 as well, but the PS is Metal Gear's home). I was a late comer to the PS3 - I essentially bought it for MGS 4 last summer - but the games they have shown already have me convinced, and that's with the third parties yet to really show everything they have.
> 
> I can't say I care for any of the motion controlled stuff, but in terms of lineup I was most let down by the 360 showing... i'm still looking for a reason beyond XBox Live Arcade to give a damn about that system, but Halo, Gears, and the fuckton of online shooters they have do nothing for me. Basically, if the PS3 can just up the ante on their RPG backbone a little bit, I'll be a happy pup.



Ok, maybe I should have said "Not enough reason for me to buy them". Metal Gear and Final Fantasy were the only games I was interested in for the PS3, but now 360 has MGS Rising and FF XIII. 

As for the Wii, most of it's games are filled with gimmicky motion controls. Although I like Mario Galaxy and the way the motion controls are incorporated into it.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 3, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> http://www.1up.com/do/newsStory?cId=3174564
> 
> Looks like Nintendo did fire all their shots at one E3 - no footage of this one, but a new Wii Zelda is now added to the two new Mario games, one new Metroid game, and Zelda: Spirit Tracks.
> 
> If they just kept making games in these three series, I'd be more than content.


i could go for a new Star Fox. a *real* Star Fox. none of this "travel on foot" nonsense.


----------



## Matt (Jun 3, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i could go for a new Star Fox. a *real* Star Fox. none of this "travel on foot" nonsense.



What about a sequel to Starfox Adventures? Just kidding!


----------



## Victim (Jun 3, 2009)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i could go for a new Star Fox. a *real* Star Fox. none of this "travel on foot" nonsense.



The original Star Fox was probably the best space fighter since the Wing Commander series. StarFox64 had a few neat ideas (the tank RAWKED), but was too short and way too easy.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 3, 2009)

Best news for me that came out of E3.

The first Perfect Dark on XBLA in 1080p.


----------



## Matt (Jun 3, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Best news for me that came out of E3.
> 
> The first Perfect Dark on XBLA in 1080p.



I heard about that, very good news indeed.


----------



## WildFox500 (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm replaying Kingdom Hearts II. I wish they'd release some information on KHIII already.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 4, 2009)

Final Fantasy X
Feeling pretty good as I managed to beat two more Dark Aeons today-RIP Dark Ixion and Dark Shiva...  Didn't have quite as good a game against Dark Ifrit,though,but I am working on it!


----------



## Mathias (Jun 4, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Best news for me that came out of E3.
> 
> The first Perfect Dark on XBLA in 1080p.



....

WHEN?!


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 5, 2009)

KHIII ? I thought that already came out? .. o.0;


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 5, 2009)

Mathias said:


> ....
> 
> WHEN?!



Winter 2009 is the only date so far.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 5, 2009)

Ninty wasn't the only one who killed it, it was also killed by whoever currently has the rights for making Bond-related games at the moment. I actually can't remember who has them at the moment, EA or Activision.

But essentially: Nintendo owns the code to Goldeneye, someone else owns the Bond rights. This means that until one party has both or a deal is negotiated we won't see a rerelease.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 5, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> Ninty wasn't the only one who killed it, it was also killed by whoever currently has the rights for making Bond-related games at the moment. I actually can't remember who has them at the moment, EA or Activision.
> 
> But essentially: Nintendo owns the code to Goldeneye, someone else owns the Bond rights. This means that until one party has both or a deal is negotiated we won't see a rerelease.



No, it was Nintendo. 

Golden Eye is tied between 3 rights holders. Microsoft, Ninty and Activision. Microsoft wanted it. Activision wanted it. Microsoft would have allowed Golden Eye on Wii Virtual Console as well as XBLA. Ninty wouldn't agree and now no one gets it.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 5, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Ninty wouldn't agree and now no one gets it.



Except for PS3 users running Linux and an N64 emulator.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 5, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Except for PS3 users running Linux and an N64 emulator.



Not the same thing. Rare had given the Golden Eye XBLA port a fairly big graphic upgrade. Like new high res textures and improved character models.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 5, 2009)

Ubisoft's press conference was horrible. It shouldn't have been as long as it was and the main things that interested me were already shown at Microsoft's conference. And what was James Cameron talking about? He was going on and on.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 5, 2009)

Jack Skellington said:


> Not the same thing. Rare had given the Golden Eye XBLA port a fairly big graphic upgrade. Like new high res textures and improved character models.



Well I can surely understand Nintendo's reasoning: They know that the type of people who would buy a Goldeneye remake would overwhelmingly get it on Xbox due to better visuals because of better hardware, better (unless Ninty didn't bother) online play, better controls, etc.


----------



## Risible (Jun 5, 2009)

Playing Prince of Persia on PS3 and not really liking it ... Wish there were more PS3 RPGs to chose from ...


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 5, 2009)

I finally got around to getting Sims 3 last night. i installed it and played late into the night. I made a me sim. As close to me as I could get  It's a fun game!! It's a lot less glitchy than sims 2 for me.
Here's a pic of me as a sim!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 6, 2009)

Microsoft has a page up (as well as a few pics) for the Perfect Dark XBLA game. 

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/games/p/perfectdarkxboxlivearcade/

Day frickin' one.


----------



## Dism4l (Jun 6, 2009)

Ughh... I have Castle Crashers music stuck in my head....
Methinks playing all night was a bad idea...:doh:


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jun 6, 2009)

Lately I've been attempting to play Final Fantasy VII again after 4 years, last time I played I ended up making the fatal flaw of leveling Aeris, only to have her die.....

And whadd'ya know, this time I overlooked checking my stock of Pheonix Downs before I saved in a hostile area with boss-esque regular enemies :doh:.

I can't wait for the Ghostbusters game though! I saw a developer walkthrough and it looks absolutely amazing, especially the online co-op.


----------



## Mathias (Jun 6, 2009)

Your Plump Princess said:


> ....Say... WHAT?!?!!
> 
> 
> 
> ....... I'll _*NEVER*_ Get them then. :doh:



The tiny blue Mushroom.


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 6, 2009)

snuffy2000 said:


> Lately I've been attempting to play Final Fantasy VII again after 4 years, last time I played I ended up making the fatal flaw of leveling Aeris, only to have her die.....
> 
> *And whadd'ya know, this time I overlooked checking my stock of Pheonix Downs before I saved in a hostile area with boss-esque regular enemies *:doh:.
> 
> I can't wait for the Ghostbusters game though! I saw a developer walkthrough and it looks absolutely amazing, especially the online co-op.



Ouch... >.<


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 6, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I finally got around to getting Sims 3 last night. i installed it and played late into the night. I made a me sim. As close to me as I could get  It's a fun game!! It's a lot less glitchy than sims 2 for me.
> Here's a pic of me as a sim!



That's so cool,Megan!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jun 7, 2009)

Golden Axe


----------



## Adamantoise (Jun 7, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Golden Axe



Very nice!


----------



## Victim (Jun 7, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Golden Axe



Select Dwarf.

Roll attack. Lather, Rinse, Repeat.


----------



## The Cookie Faerie (Jun 7, 2009)

Star Ocean: First Departure for PSP...

Wanting to get The Sims 3 badly. >.>;


----------



## Matt (Jun 8, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Golden Axe



Legendary game!


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

anyone played hugo's house of horrors? I remember being addicted to it when i was 13, so i just DLed it again--- nosalgia!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 8, 2009)

00 toni lynn 00 said:


> anyone played hugo's house of horrors? I remember being addicted to it when i was 13, so i just DLed it again--- nosalgia!



Oh man, I remember that game quite fondly... and the third one, in the jungle was pretty awesome, too.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

yea i've got all three of them--- i DLed DosBox, so vista is screwed--- i can play all my old DOS based games!




Blackjack said:


> Oh man, I remember that game quite fondly... and the third one, in the jungle was pretty awesome, too.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

i'm so loving this--- i am even enjoying his front wise moonwalk when you hold down the walk key--- lol




Blackjack said:


> Oh man, I remember that game quite fondly... and the third one, in the jungle was pretty awesome, too.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

la la la--- its good to be dorky - my screen capture->


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 8, 2009)

Risible said:


> Playing Prince of Persia on PS3 and not really liking it ... Wish there were more PS3 RPGs to chose from ...



PS3 RPGs, you say? I haven't played it yet, but a new one came out last week - Cross Edge, from NISA.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jun 8, 2009)

Mathias said:


> The tiny blue Mushroom.


I Find, they are rather hard to find.

:doh: I suck at this game so hard.. XD


----------



## Risible (Jun 8, 2009)

Divals said:


> PS3 RPGs, you say? I haven't played it yet, but a new one came out last week - Cross Edge, from NISA.



Thanks, Divals! I'll have to check this out.


----------



## Allie Cat (Jun 8, 2009)

Risible said:


> Thanks, Divals! I'll have to check this out.



No problem! Also, I'm not sure what genre of RPGs you're into, but NISA has an S-RPG for the PS3 as well, Disgaea 3. There's also the action-RPG Marvel Ultimate Alliance, and later this year White Knight Chronicles and Demons' Souls are coming out as well.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jun 8, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> That's so cool,Megan!



Thank you  I am so addicted to the game. I have played like 8 hours a day since thursday!


----------



## Risible (Jun 9, 2009)

Time to close this thread. Look at it this way, we've been through the last dungeon and killed the last boss. But, wait! There's a sequel!


----------

